# Chat > Γενική συζήτηση >  Διαφωνία για υπηρεσία AWMN 2 i-call/evoice/etc

## JollyRoger

> Μία νέα υπηρεσία μπήκε σε λειτουργία.
> 
> ΝΑΙ είναι αυτή που όλοι περίμεναν. 
> 
> Από σήμερα μπορούν όλοι οι wireless κόμβοι να βγουν στο i-Call η σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο sip voip service στο Internet μέσο ενός proxy server που στήθηκε για αυτή την δουλειά. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς internet για να μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει. Ακούτε leacheronia?


εδώ λιτσερόνι...

επειδή έχω συνηθίσει να είναι τα πάντα "best effort" στο awmn...

το παραπάνω service, αν δεν θέλει κανείς να δώσει μία (πέραν ρεύματος-εξοπλισμού κομβου-υπηρεσιών κόμβου κλπ)... διατίθεται για όλα τα μέλη του δικτύου?

Και ποιός πληρώνει τους παρόχους?

Η εννοείς οτι κερνάει i-call η ατλεκ?.. 
(αν είναι έτσι, να κάνω sign-up!  :: )

μπερδεύτηκα!  ::  ...

μπορώ να έχω μια επεξήγηση πλίζ?...  :: 


(επειδή μου φαίνεται λίγο άτοπο να λέτε στην ουσία οτι φτιάξατε τρόπο πώλησης πάνω στο ερασιτεχνικό δίκτυο, προσπαθώ να βρώ άλλη εξήγηση)... some help?

----------


## vector

> *η σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο sip voip service στο Internet*


το καταλαβες η να κανω και κακα?

----------


## JollyRoger

> το καταλαβες η να κανω και κακα?


1ον δεν απευθύνθηκα σε εσένα αφού δεν είσαι αυτός που πήρε την πρωτοβουλία...


2ον πάνω σε αυτό που λες.... δεν βρίσκω διαφορά...

το πρόβλημα που βρίσκω είναι το ενδεχόμενο να βγαίνουν χρήματα απο τα λινκς μου...

πράμα που αν δεν κάνω λάθος με καθιστά παράνομο... ?

ξέρει κανείς να δώσει λεπτομέριες?....

----------


## vector

με το ιδιο σκεπτικο ουτε dc ουτε torrent ουτε ftp.

----------


## JollyRoger

> με το ιδιο σκεπτικο ουτε dc ουτε torrent ουτε ftp.


αν τα δεδομένα που περνάνε απο τα λινκς μου έχουν ως συνέπεια το να πληρώνεται κάποιος, ναι βρίσκω το ίδιο ακριβώς πρόβλημα....

όμως νομίζω οτι δεν πληρώνεται κανείς με τη χρήση των παραπάνω που λες...

----------


## vector

γιατι εσυ πιστευεις πως με το proxy πληρωνεται ?

----------


## JollyRoger

> γιατι εσυ πιστευεις πως με το proxy πληρωνεται ?


πάρτο ανάποδα...

αν δεν πληρωθεί κανείς, τι θα κάνει ο Proxy?

Καλά θα είναι?  ::   ::  ... τι θα proxάρει προς internet τζάμπα κατα τα awmn πρότυπα?...


κι αν έχει νόημα ύπαρξης ο πρόξυ, τότε πώς δρομολογούνται τα δεδομένα που φτάνουν ως εκεί?

----------


## Neuro

Θεωρητικά και η διακίνηση κάποιων software και media απο την πλευρά του intellectual property σε καθιστά παράνομο.

Φαντάζομαι πως μπορείς να κάνεις αυτό που έχω ακούσει να κάνει τουλάχιστον ένας, και να μπλοκάρεις συγκεκριμένο traffic (βλ. VPN) που περνάει από τον κόμβο σου.

----------


## mojiro

χρησιμοποιω proxy για να βλεπω σελιδες σε ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα,
απο τα οποια και αγοραζω

τι διαφορα εχει απο το...

χρησιμοποιω proxy για να μιλαω μεσω skype με τους φιλους μου

τι διαφορα εχει απο το...

χρησιμοποιω (sip) proxy για να μιλαω μεσω voip με τους φιλους μου και
για τις δουλειες μου

με την ιδια λογικη γιατι χρησιμοποιητε κατα 99.9% με proxy & dsl το MSN
Messanger τη στιγμη που εχει διαφιμησεις και βγαζει χρηματα απο αυτο η
Microsoft και διαφορες Εβραικες εταιριες ?

----------


## JollyRoger

> χρησιμοποιω proxy για να βλεπω σελιδες σε ηλεκτρονικα καταστηματα,
> απο τα οποια και αγοραζω
> 
> τι διαφορα εχει απο το...
> 
> χρησιμοποιω proxy για να μιλαω μεσω skype με τους φιλους μου
> 
> τι διαφορα εχει απο το...
> 
> ...


η διαφορά διαπιστώνεται με την αντίστροφη λογική που λέω παραπάνω..  :: 



edit: δεν χρησιμοποιώ msn, μόνο pidgin  ::  (http://pidgin.im)  ::  και googletalk που δεν έχει διαφημίσεις, ούτε κρίνει τι θα στείλεις και πόσο μακρύ είναι!  :: 

ps. ανοίχτε ρε σεις κανα jabber.thunder.awmn που δεν έχουμε ένα wifi messenger... να χ@@ω το msn ....  ::

----------


## ysam

> ps. ανοίχτε ρε σεις κανα jabber.thunder.awmn που δεν έχουμε ένα wifi messenger... να χ@@ω το msn ....


leacheroni ακόμα να το πάρεις χαμπάρι?

-> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31637

Για τα άλλα που λες δεν χρειάζεται να απαντήσω.. Άμα θέτε, άμα δεν θέτε δεν πειράζει θέλουν άλλοι.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Είδες εσύ τίποτα από κανέναν άλλο? Δλδ θα μου βάλεις και χέρι τώρα που δίνω αβέρτα και τελικά τι σχέση έχει η Altec κάπου τα έχεις μπερδεμένα πολύ τα πράγματα μου φαίνεται. 
> 
> Όποιος μπορεί και θέλει ας δώσει.. "Λοιπόν τι λες θα μείνεις?" εχμ.. αυτό είναι από αλλού..


δεν αμφιβάλω οτι υπάρχει [τουλάχιστον και] καλή πρόθεση απο μεριάς σου...

όπως δεν αμφιβάλω οτι όλα αυτά είναι προς το συμφέρον κι όχι "μεγαλοψυχία" της ατλεκ  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Αμάν βρε jollyκάτι πάλι φαντάσματα θα κυνηγάμε? (σχετικά με το συμφέρον)
Άλλη μια φορά μπράβο στον ysam για την υπηρεσία.

----------


## ysam

Ναι μου είπαν από την εταιρία να μπω να φτιάξω κανά δύο services σε servers του συλλόγου ΑΜΔΑ... χαχαχχαχαχα.

Πολύ πλάκα έχεις τελικά leecheroni.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αμάν βρε jollyκάτι πάλι φαντάσματα θα κυνηγάμε? (σχετικά με το συμφέρον)
> Άλλη μια φορά μπράβο στον ysam για την υπηρεσία.


κάτσε ρε συ... 

δηλαδή τι εννοείς?

οτι η ατλεκ μας εξυπηρετεί μεγαλόψυχα ακόμα κι αντίθετα προς το συμφέρον της?!

Άρα φάντασμα αυτό που λεω? ... δεν εννοώ...

----------


## socrates

Εγώ λέω να εστιάσεις στην υπηρεσία που αναφέρεται στο topic και να μας πεις αν συμφωνείς ή όχι με αυτή...

----------


## argi

Τελικά πόσο μίζερος μπορεί να είναι κάποιος... ???
Σου αρέσει...? ΟΚ
Δεν σου αρέσει ? Πάλι, ΟΚ...

Θα μπορούσα να καταλάβω κάποια κριτική αν ήταν περιορισμένη υπηρεσία αλλα εδω σου λέει ότι είναι εντελώς ανοιχτά *όλα* για *όλους*... 

Τωρα αν δεν καταλαβαίνουν ορισμένοι ότι ο ysam εκμεταλλευτεται την θέση του για να προσφέρει ότι μπορεί και όπως μπορεί, τότε μιλάμε για μεγάλη πίκρα...

@rg!

----------


## JollyRoger

::  ::  ::  ::  :: 

απο πού τις πέρνετε τις παροπίδες και πόσο πάνε?  ::   :: 


ps. οκ με πείσατε...  ::

----------


## mojiro

> η διαφορά διαπιστώνεται με την αντίστροφη λογική που λέω παραπάνω..


μπερδευτικα...




> edit: δεν χρησιμοποιώ msn, μόνο pidgin  ( http://pidgin.im )  και googletalk που δεν έχει διαφημίσεις, ούτε κρίνει τι θα στείλεις και πόσο μακρύ είναι!


παλι καλα ....  ::  
προσθεσε οτι δε κολαει κιολας  ::

----------


## sokratisg

*Πέμπτη 21/06/2007 01:47 - Edited by sokratisg*
Το παρών προήλθε από διάσπαση από εδώ:
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31610 (wireless)
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31610 (internet)

Παρακαλώ όσα δεν έχουν άμεση σχέση με μία υπηρεσία να μην αναγράφονται στο topic της.

Ο σκοπός του topic μιας υπηρεσίας είναι η ενημέρωση του κοινού για την πορεία της και για επίλυση όποιων προβλημάτων έχει.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## JollyRoger

(Σωκράτη, απο μένα εύγε για το σπλιτ στη γενική συζήτηση, εντυπωσιάστηκα! Δεν τα 'χω συνηθίσει αυτά!  :: )




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> ...


Ο πρόξυ που συζητάμε, έχει αποκλειστικό στόχο να δημιουργήσει το επόμενο βήμα απο το "ερασιτεχνικό δικτύο", στην πώληση αγαθών...

Μετατρέπει το "φρί-χόμπυ-δίκτυο" σε μέσο πώλησης υπηρεσίας, όταν στην ουσία, μέρος της ίδιας υπηρεσίας παρέχεται απο το ίδιο αυτό δίκτυο...

Δεν είναι ο πρόξυ μέσω του οποίου βλέπεις το e-bay...

Είναι η μισθωμένη γραμμή που ψόνισες και θεωρείς οτι το δίκτυο σου ανήκει και μπορείς δια μέσω του να πουλάς ίντερνετ...

Προσωπικά βρίσκω τεράστια διαφορά μεταξύ του πρόξυ που "κερνάει" κάποιος αφιλοκερδώς, επειδή γουστάρει, ή του "συνεταιρικού" ιντερνετ...

και του να χρησιμοποιώ αυτό καθ'αυτό το δίκτυο για εμπορικό σκοπό... 

διότι προφανώς η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία δεν έχει νόημα αν δεν έχεις εξασφαλισμένη κάποια παροχή η οποία πάει επι πληρωμή.... 

και τα πρώτα μερικά hops της επι πληρωμή υπηρεσίας παρέχονται πλέον απο τους κόμβους μας... 


ακόμα κι αν βολεύονται κάποιοι και τους αρέσει, πιστεύω θα έχουμε πρόβλημα απο την άποψη οτι είμαστε "ο χαλκός του οτέ" για να πουληθεί το προιόν... 

και όπως για μια κ@λοdsl πρέπει να πάρει ο οτέ, ο πάροχος, το κράτος κλπ... 
είναι προφανές οτι παίζονται συμφέροντα, τα οποία συμφέροντα δικαιολογούνται (μέχρι στιγμής) πάνω στο "ερασιτεχνικό-πειραματικό"... 

όταν βγαίνει στα ίσα εμπορική υπηρεσία, ακόμα κι αν δεν είναι άμεσα συσχετισμένη με οικονομικό όφελος συγκεκριμένου μέλους, σημαίνει οτι δεν κάνει το δίκτυο εμπορικό πλεον?

Κι άμα τη βγαίνουμε στα ίσα έτσι εμπορικά, τότε θα πρέπει να αποκτήσουμε και εύρος επιλογών... να σκάσουνε κι άλλοι ISPς, κλπ... 

και προφανώς οι κόμβοι δια των οποίων γίνονται οι πώλησεις θα είναι προνομιούχοι απο διάφορες απόψεις....

δε βλέπεις το prob?  ::  

τι λέμε δηλαδή, οτι άιντε, άμα γουστάρεις ψόνισε μια μισθωμένη και πούλα?

Πρόσεξε τη διαφορά... όχι να κανονίσουμε 10 κόμβοι να πάρουμε 1 μισθωμένη... αλλά να ψωνίσω εγώ μια μισθωμένη και να πουλάω δια μέσω του δικτύου, λες κι είναι δικό μου και όλα τα δικαιώματα πληρωμένα...







> Εγώ λέω να εστιάσεις στην υπηρεσία που αναφέρεται στο topic και να μας πεις αν συμφωνείς ή όχι με αυτή...


διαφωνώ! δεν είναι εμφανές?  ::  ...


mauve & argi σας απάντησα στο προηγούμενο ποστ...  ::   ::

----------


## fotis

JollyRoger πολύ το φιλοσόφησες και ίσως κάπου να έχεις δίκιο. Όσον αφορά όμως την περίπτωση η υπηρεσία προσφέρεται δωρεάν και όχι για συγκεκριμμένο sip , άρα δεν έχουμε "πώληση" αλλά αλλη μια ελεύθερη και αξιόλογη υπηρεσία. Οπότε οι θεωρίες σου μάλλον πέφτουν στο κενό. Τώρα το πως έγινε αυτό πραγματικότητα σίγουρα θα ενδιαφέρει μερικούς αλλά η καχυποψία αυτή είναι απαράδεκτη όταν δεν υπάρχει καμία απόδειξη ή έστω ένδειξη των όσων αναφέρεις.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Το AWMN διαφημίζει το Mikrotik, η Mikrotik στην Ελλάδα έχει βγάλει πολλά λεφτά από το δίκτυο και από τη διαφήμιση που έχει μέσω του δικτύου. Αν σας καίει ο ερασιτεχνικός χαρακτήρας του δικτύου τότε ξεκινήστε με το να πετάξετε το Mikrotik.

AWMN Powered by Mikrotik  ::

----------


## argi

Πάντως jolly ακόμα και η ΕΕΤΤ όταν είχαμε ρωτήσει μας είχε πει..."πληρώνει κανείς για να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο? ΟΧΙ... Τότε δεν μπορεί το δίκτυο να χαρακτηριστεί εμπορικό..."

Ως εμπορευματοποιηση του δικτύου θα θεωρούσα το να ζητάει κάποιος χρήματα υπο την μορφή συνδρομής ή αλλο, για να σου παρέχει σύνδεση στο δίκτυο...

Απο την στιγμή που είσαι στο δίκτυο δεν βλέπω κανενα λόγο να μην προσφερεις ή να μην απολαμβανεις κάποια υπηρεσία που κάποιος άλλος προσφέρει... Το βρίσκω δε εξαιρετικά κακοήθες επειδή κάτι δεν σου αρεσει εσένα να μην αφήνεις και τους άλλοςυ να το χαρούν...

Ξεκολλήστε με την altec... Δεν είπαμε να της χρωστάμε ευγνομωσύνη γιατι παρεχει καποιεσ υπηρεσίες (όπως και για οποιοδήποτε που παρέχει μια υπηρεσία...) αλλά μην είμαστε και εμπαθείς... για όνομα... Το γεγονος ότι κάποιος μπορεί κάπου κάποια στιγμή να βγάλει χρήματα δεν κάνει το δίκτυο εμπορικό... 

Αν είναι έτσι να κόψουμε και απο τούς proxy πχ το in.gr γιατί βγάζει λεφτά απο την διαφήμιση, το skroutz που κάποιος θα μπει και εντελει θα ψωνίσει απο κάποιο κατάστημα ή ακόμα ακόμα και κάποια "δικά μας" ηλεκτρονικά καταστήματα που βγαίνουν και με κατάληξη ".awmn"...

Αμάν πια με την εμπάθεια...

@rg!

----------


## xrg

> AWMN Powered by Mikrotik



Athens Wireless Mikrotik Network..

Και, argi, μόνο "υπηρεσία" δεν μας προσφέρει η mikrotik. Έχει πάρει κάτι που υπάρχει στην αγορά με αρκετούς εναλλακτικούς τρόπους και μας το πασάρει (με γνωστά μέλη του δικτύου) για να κάνουμε beta testing. Και ξέρεις πόσο ψηλά είναι οι ταρίφες του beta testing..

----------


## spirosco

jolly η λογικη σου χανει τουλαχιστον στο κομματι του βολεματος.
Για εξηγησε μας πως ειναι δυνατο να βολευτει ή τι expectations πρεπει να εχει καποιος που αποζηταει να βολευτει μεσα απο το δικτυο.
Ως τακτικος θαμωνας της ενοτητας Δρομολογηση, φανταζομαι θα μπορεις να μας το εξηγησεις  :: 

Οχι αλλο Λουκα, ημαρτον  ::

----------


## argi

Βασικά δεν μιλούσα για το Mikrotik αλλά για τις υπηρεσιες που ανακοινωσε ο Ysam...

Θα μου επιτρέψεις βέβαια για αυτο που λες να πω ότι 
α) το Mikrotik είναι ένα αξιοπρεπές προιον με χαμηλό κόστος (ΙΜΗΟ)
β) ότι έχουμε την τάση να υπερκτιμούμε ή να θαβουμε την πραγματική επιρροή μας στα πραγματα... εδω πιστευω πως δεν είμαστε για την Mikrotik oι τρελοί beta testers καθότι αναρωτιέμαι πόσοι στελνουν πραγματικά tickets??? νομίζω ότι είναι στα δακτυλα του ενός χεριού μετρημένοι...

Αν μια εταιρεία θέλει να κάνει beta testing το κανει οργανωμενα, συστηματικά και με διαδικασίες για να βγαλει και καποια συμπερασματα... όχι ότι κάτσει και όπως κάτσει...

καλύτερα να προσγειωθούμε στην πραγματικοτητα... 

@rg!

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## noisyjohn

απροκάλυπτη εκμετάλλευση του ελεύθερου λογισμικού με απρόβλεπτες συνέπειες !!!!!!



> ........Το δικαίωμα στην γρίνια είναι αδιαπραγμάτευτο.


Αξιζει μια αφίσσα  :: 





> ...Τι σας πειράζει αν πουλάω με τα πακέτα αυτά; 
> ......ΑΦΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΣΙΚΑ, ΝΑ ΠΕΘΑΝΕΙ ΤΟΥ ΓΕΙΤΟΝΑ...


Με πειράζει, 
... και κατσίκες έχω, αλλά του γείτονα να ψοφίσουν όλες  :: 

άλλος ένας προβοκάτορας  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Πάντως jolly ακόμα και η ΕΕΤΤ όταν είχαμε ρωτήσει μας είχε πει..."πληρώνει κανείς για να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο? ΟΧΙ... Τότε δεν μπορεί το δίκτυο να χαρακτηριστεί εμπορικό..."


για ξαναθέσε το ερώτημα περιγράφοντας τον εν λόγω proxy να δούμε  :: ...

επειδή πλέον η απάντηση δεν μου φαίνεται τόσο σαφής...

μπορεί να μην πληρώνει για να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο... αλλά όταν "παροχή" του δικτύου είναι ένας πρόξυ που βγαίνει στο εμπορικό ιντερνετ, τότε πώς θα κάνει "τζάμπα" χρήση το μέλος του δικτύου? Χρήση της συγκεκριμένης υπηρεσίας ταυτίζεται απόλυτα με οικονομικό ώφελος καποιας εταιρίας...

Άρα το ερώτημα προς την ΕΕΤΤ θα έπρεπε να τοποθετηθεί πιστεύω κάπως έτσι:

έχουμε ένα δίκτυο δια μέσω του οποίου πλέον πωλούνται υπηρεσίες, χωρίς οι υπηρεσίες αυτές να πωλούνται απευθείας απο μέλη του ΒΒ, αλλά απο εταιρίες στις οποίες η πρόσβαση/χρήση/εμπορική κίνηση γίνεται δια μέσω του δικτύου αυτού....

Το οτι δεν πληρώνεται το ίδιο πρόσωπο κάνει τη διαφορά?







> Όσον αφορά όμως την περίπτωση η υπηρεσία προσφέρεται δωρεάν και όχι για συγκεκριμμένο sip , άρα δεν έχουμε "πώληση" αλλά αλλη μια ελεύθερη και αξιόλογη υπηρεσία. Οπότε οι θεωρίες σου μάλλον πέφτουν στο κενό. Τώρα το πως έγινε αυτό πραγματικότητα σίγουρα θα ενδιαφέρει μερικούς αλλά η καχυποψία αυτή είναι απαράδεκτη όταν δεν υπάρχει καμία απόδειξη ή έστω ένδειξη των όσων αναφέρεις.


η υπηρεσία που προσφέρεται δωρεάν, έχει νόημα και χωρίς να μπούνε χρήματα στη μέση...

δηλαδή... για να μπείς να γράψεις εδώ, δεν χρειάζεται έχεις πληρώσει πρώτα κάπου δικαιώματα.... Αρκεί να έχεις μια wifi σύνδεση προς το awmn...

η υπηρεσία που λέμε, καμία σχέση δεν έχει με έναν τζάμπα πρόξυ για παράδειγμα....

το οτι μπορεί να προσφέρει κάποιος πρόσβαση στο internet με τη dsl του με την ίδια λογική που χώνει κανα 1000άυρικο για ταρατσα... 
δεν ταυτίζεται σαν έννοια με το να "κεράσει" κάποιος ISP πρόσβαση σε υπηρεσίες που πωλούνται πλέον δια μέσω του awmn αλλά και καταναλώνονται ομοίως...

όπως πολύ σωστά παρατήρησε ένας φίλος....
"Με την λογική που επικρατεί, επιτρέπουμε στον καθένα να προσφέρει όποια εμπορική υπηρεσία θέλει επί πληρωμή επάνω στο δίκτυο, αρκεί να μην πληρώσει για να συνδεθεί στο δίκτυο... "

Όσο περνάει ο καιρός, η φάση "συλλογο-ιντερνετ" πλέον δεν προκαλεί καμμία εντύπωση... 
και τώρα που αυτό πλέον έχει θεωρηθεί νορμάλ, μπορούμε να προχωρήσουμε περεταίρω...  ::  ....







> jolly η λογικη σου χανει τουλαχιστον στο κομματι του βολεματος.
> Για εξηγησε μας πως ειναι δυνατο να βολευτει ή τι expectations πρεπει να εχει καποιος που αποζηταει να βολευτει μεσα απο το δικτυο.
> Ως τακτικος θαμωνας της ενοτητας Δρομολογηση, φανταζομαι θα μπορεις να μας το εξηγησεις


όπως έγραψα κι αλλου.. το γεγονός οτι το awmn δεν είναι "φερέγγυο" δεν σημαίνει οτι αν το μετέφραζες σε χρήμα συμπεριλαμβάνοντας αυτές τις ίδιες "ανεπαρκείς" υπηρεσίες, δεν θα έβγαζες μια καλή αξία.... όπως ένα "μαγαζί" που πωλείται μετά απο 5χρόνια λειτουργίας, με τους πελάτες του κλπ...

αυτή η αξία λοιπον, η οποία έχει συμφωνηθεί "αγραφα" (κατα την άποψή μου) να παραμείνει "ελεύθερης προσφοράς" και να μην μπερδευτεί με οικονομικό, πέραν του τι θέλει να δώσει ο καθένας απο πλευράς προσφοράς προς τους άλλους (ΟΧΙ προσφορας/αγοράς), αρχίζει να χρησιμοποιείται ως μέσω διακίνησης/πώλησης... 


Αν δηλαδή εγώ πάω σε όσους πουλάνε voip στην αθήνα... και τους ξηγηθώ: αγοράζω μια SDSL 4/4 για το σπίτι μου, την κερνάω ως sip-πρόξυ προς το internet και αν σας κάνω πωλήσεις, μου δίνετε και 10%, αν όχι την κόβω.... (εννοείται οτι θα είχα banners με διαφημίσεις του "προιόντος μου", "τζάμπα" και παντού btw)....

θα διέφερε σε κάτι το αποτελεσμα με αυτό που έχουμε τώρα?...

Ακόμα καλύτερα, αν είχα έτοιμη μια συμφωνία μιας συμμετρικής γραμμής και δεν έβλεπα να με συμφέρει και πολύ επειδή δεν κάνει πολύ τζίρο, χωρίς επι πλέον έξοδα (εγώ η εταιρία)... θα κοίταγα να "τιγκαρω" την επένδυσή μου... να βγάλω τα βέλτιστα απο την επαγγελματική μου επένδυση....

ένας proxy που θα πουλάει και θα φέρνει έξτρα χρήμα πάνω στην υπάρχουσα σύνδεση, χωρίς επι πλέον επένδυση ακούγεται σούπερ... έτσι δεν είναι?

Αν έχω εξασφαλίσει ["δικαιολογήσει"] και το "νομικό-τυπικό" πλαίσιο, "παραδοσιακά-ελληνικά" και αντί να φορολογούμαι για αυτά που βγάζω, πληρώνω απο τίποτα μέχρι και οτι κάνω "δωρεά"... ε, τότε είμαι και γ@μ@ τους επιχειρηματίες.... μήπως όμως παίζω στο κεφάλι αλλουνού/ων που δεν έχω ρωτήσει?....









> Πολλή εμπάθεια ρε παιδιά... Έχετε κολλήσει με τους "έμπορους", η μαμά σας είπε ότι είναι τζιζ, ο δάσκαλος, ο παπάς, ο λοχίας, ποιός τέλος πάντων και έχετε πάθει τέτοιο κάζο;
> 
> Από την εποχή του Αδάμ, όλα ένα trade είναι, τι το επιλήψιμο; Επαναλαμβάνω:
> 
> - Σας καίει κάτι στο κ@λο ή αλλού, για κάθε "εμπορικό" κιλομπάϊτ που περνάει από τα λίνκ σας;
> 
> - αδειάζει η τσέπη σας;
> 
> - τι τελος πάντων;
> ...


Δεν μας πειράζει, απλά αν δεχτούμε οτι είναι έτσι, θέλουμε σοβαρές ανακατατάξεις, θα πρέπει να συνταχθεί επαγγελματική συμφωνία (συμβόλαιο) με τους "παρόχους" του δικτύου (BB-APz) αφού πλέον μιλάμε για χρήμα.. καθώς και με τους σχετικούς κρατικούς οργανισμούς (εφορίες-αποδείξεις κλπ)...

εξάλου το παράδειγμα σου είναι ατυχές... τίποτα απο τα παραπάνω που κάνεις με τα πακέτα αυτά δεν μας πειράζει... προσωπικά με πειράζει αν *τα πουλάς* τα πακέτα αυτά... η αν τελος πάντως τελικά φέυγουν χρήματα απο τον τελικό χρήστη της υπηρεσίας σου, προκειμένου να κάνει χρήση της υπηρεσίας αυτής....

εφόσον φεύγουν χρήματα και μπαίνουν σε κάποιου (όποιου) την τσέπη, προσωπικά το βλέπω ως εμπορική συναλλαγή και δεν με πολυαφορά αν είναι ο ίδιος που τα βάζει στην τσέπη του... 
με προβληματίζει η δημιουργία μέσου πώλησης πάνω στο "αυστηρά ερασιτεχνικό-πειραματικό-τζάμπα" δίκτυο....


Έχουμε πλέον ξεφύγει σαφώς απο το "δεν είματε εμπορικό δίκτυο" και έχουμε πάει σε κάτι περίεργο δια μέσω του οποίου με την δικαιολογία του "μη εμπορικού" προσφέρονται υπηρεσίες φθηνότερα, ακριβώς επειδή λείπει η αντίστοιχη φορολόγηση κλπ.... και τι λέτε?! Οτι μαγκιά μας?!

Πότε κυκλοφορεί το νέο "εμπορικό" καταστατικό του Δικτύου ΑΜΔΑ? αυτό που θα έχει μέσα τα ποσοστά-δικαιώματα-ρήτρες φολορογικές δηλώσεις κλπ?... 
(ως προς τις ρήτρες είπαμε είμαστε ιδιαιτέρως ελαστικοί!  ::   :: )

----------


## argi

Jolly... ξεκόλλα... 

Αλλά επειδή ξέρω πολύ καλά και τι είπα, και τι άκουσα απο την ΕΕΤΤ και μάλιστα είχαμε ρωτήσει έτσι απο περιέργεια για ακριβώς αυτό το θέμα (inet, voip κλπ...) η απάντηση ήταν κατηγορηματικά αυτή που σου ανέφερα...

Αν θέλεις λοιπόν κάνε μια ερώτηση στην ΕΕΤΤ να δεις τι θα σου πει... 

Πάντως εμπορικη χρήση μια φορά δεν είναι... 

Άσε που ήμουν σίγουρος πως το όλο θέμα ανακινείται επειδή πρωταγωνιστής ειναι ο συνήθης ύποπτος... αλλιώς όχι μονο δεν θα υπήρχε γκρίνια αλλά θα έλεγες και μπραβο... ειδικά για τις περιπτώσεις που ο άλλος το χρησιμοποιεί για το sipdiscount που όχι μονο δεν δίνει κέρδη στην Altec αλλα θα μπορούσε να πει κανεις ότι ζημιά της κάνει αφού δίνει πρόσβαση σε ανταγωνιστική υπηρεσία...

PS... αν ξέρεις και αντέχεις να βαλεις κάτω τα νούμερα... κάνε μια μελέτη κόστους ωφέλειας για τα "λεφτά" που αναφερεις στο spirosco και μετά πήγαινε να ζητήσεις λεφτά απο το sipdiscount για να του δορμολογήσεις πελάτες απο το awmn... Αυτό θα πρέπει να ειναι το ανεκδοτο της 10ετίας για αυτούς... Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι καλός τεχνικός αλλα έχεις αρκετό δρόμο για να γίνεις επιχειρηματίας...


PS2... Μην ξεχάσεις να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ και να κάνεις και μια αντίστοιχη "καταγγελία" (ενδεικτικά λέμε τώρα γιατί είναι κι αλλα...)

@rg!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Jolly... ξεκόλλα... 
> 
> Αλλά επειδή ξέρω πολύ καλά και τι είπα, και τι άκουσα απο την ΕΕΤΤ και μάλιστα είχαμε ρωτήσει έτσι απο περιέργεια για ακριβώς αυτό το θέμα (inet, voip κλπ...) η απάντηση ήταν κατηγορηματικά αυτή που σου ανέφερα...
> 
> Αν θέλεις λοιπόν κάνε μια ερώτηση στην ΕΕΤΤ να δεις τι θα σου πει... 
> 
> Πάντως εμπορικη χρήση μια φορά δεν είναι... 
> 
> Άσε που ήμουν σίγουρος πως το όλο θέμα ανακινείται επειδή πρωταγωνιστής ειναι ο συνήθης ύποπτος... αλλιώς όχι μονο δεν θα υπήρχε γκρίνια αλλά θα έλεγες και μπραβο... ειδικά για τις περιπτώσεις που ο άλλος το χρησιμοποιεί για το sipdiscount που όχι μονο δεν δίνει κέρδη στην Altec αλλα θα μπορούσε να πει κανεις ότι ζημιά της κάνει αφού δίνει πρόσβαση σε ανταγωνιστική υπηρεσία...


κάνεις λάθος, το μόνο που έκανε ο συνήθης ύποπτος αν εννοείς αυτόν που κατάλαβα, ήταν ένα post που είδα "τυχαία", που να κάνει point out το ίδιο που θα παρατηρούσα κι εγώ αν έβρισκα ενδιαφέρον να διαβάζω όλο το παρών forum  ::  





> PS... αν ξέρεις και αντέχεις να βαλεις κάτω τα νούμερα... κάνε μια μελέτη κόστους ωφέλειας για τα "λεφτά" που αναφερεις στο spirosco και μετά πήγαινε να ζητήσεις λεφτά απο το sipdiscount για να του δορμολογήσεις πελάτες απο το awmn... Αυτό θα πρέπει να ειναι το ανεκδοτο της 10ετίας για αυτούς... Δεν ξέρω αν είσαι καλός τεχνικός αλλα έχεις αρκετό δρόμο για να γίνεις επιχειρηματίας...


μη μου βάζετε λόγια... δεν έχω κατηγορήσει προσωπικά κανένα απολύτως πρόσωπο, και δεν έχω καν βάλει ταμπέλες...

διαφωνώ καθέτως με τη λογική, ανεξαρτήτως απο ποιόν έρχεται...

για τα αν είμαι δεν είμαι τι είμαι, προφανώς η απάντηση περιττεύει  :: 


για εξηγησέ μου αγαπητέ αργκι που τα βρίσκεις όλα οτι έχουν καλώς, με ποιο δικαίωμα μου κολάει στη μάπα διαφημίσεις η ατλεκ στο http://www.awmn ?? ...

Ποιός τα παίρνει (στο μικρό αυτό βαθμό που έχουν νόημα ύπαρξης οι διαφημίσεις) απο την συγκεκριμένη κίνηση?....

Κάνετε το παν για να ταυτιστεί το "συλλογος-awmn" και το επόμενο βήμα ταυτιση "σύλλογος-ατλεκ"... δηλαδή σε κανα χρόνο πως θα το λέτε?
ΑτλεκWirelessMetropolitanNetwork?...

τι να πώ... 
η μέθοδος της διολισθήσεως μου φαίνεται στην καλύτερη ανέντιμη...


παρόλα αυτά έχει αποδείξει το πόσο καλά λειτουργεί, κι αν αυτό θέλουν οι πολλοι, εγώ σκάω!  ::  ....

----------


## JollyRoger

> PS2... Μην ξεχάσεις να ρίξεις μια ματιά εδώ και να κάνεις και μια αντίστοιχη "καταγγελία" (ενδεικτικά λέμε τώρα γιατί είναι κι αλλα...)


εγώ δεν έχω σκοπό να καταδώσω κανέναν... 

και με ενοχλεί κι ο υπενυγμός που θέλησες να κάνεις....


το συζητάω μπας και συνηδητοποιήσει κανείς τι ακριβώς είναι αυτό που του παρουσιάσανε και λέει κι ευχαριστώ(!)(!)

----------


## simfun

Ποια άλλη Ελληνική εταιρεία παρέχει υπηρεσίες Voip αντίστοιχες του I-call?

----------


## ysam

Δλδ για να καταλάβω από τον proxy βγάζω λεφτά εγώ? Από που? Από το voipbuster? Από το i-call? Από κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία? 

Κάποιος είπε για συνακρόαση, ε λοιπόν φυσικά και μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε ενδιάμεσος κόμβος από 2 που τηλεφωνούν (ούτε καν i-call, voipbaster κτλ, ακόμα και μεταξύ τους μέσω sip/h323 you name it) να ακούσει και πολύ καθαρά μάλιστα τι λένε.  :: 

Όταν με το καλό βάλουμε SRTP τότε δεν θα μπορεί κανείς αλλά μέχρι τότε... 

Jolly πάντως νομίζω ότι έχεις κερδίσει επάξια την θέση του νέου εξελιγμένου papashark (advanced version 2) και αυτό δεν είναι λίγο.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## argi

@Jolly...

Δεν ήθελα να σε προσβάλλω αλλά το επιχειρηματικό σχέδιο που προτάσεις ως επιχειρημα είναι μαλλον για κλάματα...

Όσο αφορά τις καταγγελίες δεν αναφερομουνα για σε καταδώτες... περισσότερο σε "αναφορά" στο forum με το γνωστό καταγγελτικό ύφος...

Επίσης με τον όρο συνήθης ύποπτος αναφερόμουνα στον ysam (και κατ επέκτασιν στην altec...) και προφανώς...όχι σε αυτον που αναφερεσαι εσύ (αλήθεια ποιον...???)

Mήπως πρέπει λίγο να χαλαρώσεις, να αφήσεις την μύγα κάτω και να βγάλεις τις παρωπίδες?

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ειδικά εκείνο το "με ποιο δικαίωμα η altec μου κολλαει στη μαπα διαφημισεις..."

Τι περίμενες να σου ζητησουν την άδεια? εσύ τι δικαιωμα εχεις πάνω στο forum? απο που εκπορευεται αυτό το δικαίωμα να ζητάς τα ρέστα..? Μήπως ζητάς τα ίδια ρεστα και στο adsl.gr ή στο insomnia.gr?

Δεν παμε καλά μου φαίνεται... μήπως επειδή ο καθένας μας έβγαλε 5 Links πρέπει να γινει (ο καθένας μας όχι προσωπικα εσύ) και δερβεναγας ή ελεγκτής να μας πει τι επιτρεπεται και τι όχι???

Προτιμώ τις ευρύτερες αποφάσεις μέσω διαδικασιών και θεσμών όπως ο σύλλογος...

@Rg!

----------


## dti

Το θέμα με υπηρεσίες τύπου i-call έχει μάλλον εξαντληθεί προ πολλού, ωστόσο, αξίζει να σχολιάσουμε κάποια δεδομένα:

- Η νέα υπηρεσία που έφτιαξε ο ysam είναι αναμφισβήτητα ΓΕΝΙΚΑ χρήσιμη, με δεδομένο οτι δεν προωθεί αποκλειστικά τα συμφέροντα της εταιρίας του.

- Ακόμη κι αν κάποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί μέσω i-call, υπάρχει πάντα η δωρεάν σύνδεση μεταξύ εγγεγραμμένων στο i-call, οπότε είναι άκυροι κάποιοι ισχυρισμοί του JollyRoger.

- Εκκρεμεί ακόμη η ανανέωση της σύμβασης του Συλλόγου με την Altec. 

- Δεν έχει υπάρξει κάποια ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις συζητήσεις που έγιναν ή γίνονται με την Altec ή / και άλλους ISP's (π.χ. είχα κάνει κάποια αρχική επαφή με στελέχη της ForthNet, έκανα τη σχετική πάσα, αλλά έκτοτε ουδεμία ενημέρωση...). Όσο ο Σύλλογος δεν λειτουργεί με διαφάνεια, τόσο κάποιοι θα αναρωτιούνται για την μηδαμινή συμμετοχή των μελών σε καλέσματα, ψηφοφορίες, κλπ. διαδικασίες.

- Ο Σύλλογος εκπροσωπεί θεωρητικά το δίκτυο, αλλά όσο αυτό δεν το κάνει καλά, χάνει μέλη, συρρικνώνεται συνεχώς και στο τέλος αμφισβητείται το δικαίωμά του αυτό, από όσους αντιλαμβάνονται τα πράγματα από άλλη σκοπιά (και δεν είναι απαραίτητα πολέμιοί του).

- Τα επιχειρήματα του JollyRoger έχουν κάποια βάση και διατυπώνονται ομολογουμένως με πολύ έξυπνο τρόπο, οπότε και τα αντεπιχειρήματα της άλλης πλευράς θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Δλδ για να καταλάβω από τον proxy βγάζω λεφτά εγώ? Από που? Από το voipbuster? Από το i-call? Από κάποια άλλη υπηρεσία?


τόσες φορές το γραψα ρε συ..  ::  ... δεν ξέρω/δεν με αφορά αν βγάζεις εσύ... 

με προβλιματίζει οτι η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία είναι μέθοδος για να βγαίνουν χρήματα, χρησιμοποιώντας την υπάρχουσα δικτύωση του awmn...
κατ'εμένα γίνεται "επαγγελματική χρήση" των λινκς του awmn....

το οτι δεν τα βγάζεις εσύ είναι σήμερα... 

αν το φαινόμενο είναι αποδεκτό και δεν αποτελεί πρόβλημα, μεθαύριο θα υπάρχουν μερικοί ISPz μέσα στο δίκτυο... Y not?..

Και γιατι να μην πωλείται η πρόσβαση σε προξυ αντί να "κερνιέται"?...

Αρκεί να θέσουμε ένα πλαίσιο που να μην το συσχετίζει άμεσα με κάποιο κομβούχο... πχ.. 5 κόμβοι 5 dsl, η υπηρεσία διατίθεται απο το "σύλλογο των 5 κόμβων", το βαφτίζουμε και κάπως, το κάνουμε εταιρία, και η εταιρία κάνει δωρεά την "πρόσβαση και μόνο" στο δίκτυο (η παροχή επι πληρωμή)... και χαρακτηρίζουμε και τα έσοδα κάπως και we 're in buissness...  :: 

Φτιάχνουμε και μια κεντρική σελίδα με forum κλπ και πετάμε και τις διαφημίσεις μας.... τζάμι...

Και αν αποδεχτούμε οτι τα λινκς μας είναι χρησιμοποιήσιμα επαγγελματικά, είμαι σίγουρος οτι μπορούν αρκετοί να έχουν καλές ιδέες προώθησης....

τόσο buissness γίνεται ανα τον κόσμο ηλεκτρονικά.... στο περιστασιακό downtime θα σκαλώσουμε?... είναι απλά θέμα καλού ξεκαθαρίσματος... οτι το παίρνεις φθηνα επειδή υπάρχουν κι αυτά τα ρίσκα... αμα γουστάρεις, κάνουμε δουλειά....

το παν είναι να ξεπεραστεί το ηθικό δηλημα.... 

και κατα την ταπεινή μου άποψη, τον φάγαμε τον γαϊδαρο, πάμε για την ουρά...

----------


## ysam

Ποιά επιχειρήματα βρε Δαμιανέ? Ότι εγώ και όποιος άλλος έχει Internet proxy βγάζει λεφτά από αυτό? Γιατί? Γιατί μπορεί δυνητικά εσύ να αγοράζεις μία cm9 από το ebay? 

Αυτά είναι επιχειρήματα έξυπνα? Η μήπως το άλλο που κάποιος έβαλε banners στο site του adslgr και το awmn.. 

Ρε σας έπιασε ο Ήλιος και η ζέστη η ιδέα μου είναι?

----------


## socrates

Jolly διάβασε ξανά αυτά που σου έγραψε ο argi... η λογική σου μπάζει αρκετά.

----------


## ysam

Jolly, 

Ελπίζω και σου εύχομαι αφού έχεις πει όλα αυτά να έκλεισες πλέον το Pc σου. 

1> Εχει software κάποιος το έφτιαξε και κάποιος το πλήρωσε. 
2> Συνδέεσαι στο δίκτυο και μιλάς σε ένα forum που κάποιος το έφτιαξε και κάποιος το πλήρωσε και κάποιος συνεχίζει να το πληρώνει. 
3> Μεταφέρεις files/music η οτιδήποτε από κάποιον server που κτλ κτλ. 

Οτιδήποτε dato περνάει από το καλώδιο μπορεί να είναι από υπηρεσία που κάποιος την πουλάει σε κάποιον άλλο? Εσύ μπορεί να το παίρνεις τσάμπα (και ίσως δεν θα έπρεπε καθώς είσαι leecheroni  ::  ) αλλά δεν γίνεται ούτε να το ξέρουμε αλλά ούτε να μπορέσουμε να το σταματήσουμε αυτό?

Το msn που μπαίνεις και μιλάς με τους φίλους σου δεν έχει διαφημίσεις? Γιατί να περνάνε αυτές οι διαφημίσεις από τον κόμβο μου, αυτό μου λες δλδ? 

Δεν ξέρω αν καταλαβαίνεις τι λες πραγματικά.

----------


## ysam

Ωχ! και κάτι άλλο που μου ήρθε τώρα.. 

Δλδ εγώ που έφτιαξα τον Jabber Server και που μπαίνεις εσύ μέσα από τον server τσάμπα και συνδέεσαι στο msn/icq/yahoo/irc/aim μέσα από αυτόν χωρίς να έχεις internet κάνω πάλι τεράστιο κακό στο δίκτυο γιατί οι msn/icq/yahoo/irc/aim βγάζουν λεφτά χρησιμοποιώντας το δίκτυο.. 


Να το κλείσω λες ε?

----------


## Tenorism

> - Εκκρεμεί ακόμη η ανανέωση της σύμβασης του Συλλόγου με την Altec. 
> 
> - Δεν έχει υπάρξει κάποια ενημέρωση σχετικά με τις συζητήσεις που έγιναν ή γίνονται με την Altec ή / και άλλους ISP's (π.χ. είχα κάνει κάποια αρχική επαφή με στελέχη της ForthNet, έκανα τη σχετική πάσα, αλλά έκτοτε ουδεμία ενημέρωση...). Όσο ο Σύλλογος δεν λειτουργεί με διαφάνεια, τόσο κάποιοι θα αναρωτιούνται για την μηδαμινή συμμετοχή των μελών σε καλέσματα, ψηφοφορίες, κλπ. διαδικασίες.
> 
> - Ο Σύλλογος εκπροσωπεί θεωρητικά το δίκτυο, αλλά όσο αυτό δεν το κάνει καλά, χάνει μέλη, συρρικνώνεται συνεχώς και στο τέλος αμφισβητείται το δικαίωμά του αυτό, από όσους αντιλαμβάνονται τα πράγματα από άλλη σκοπιά (και δεν είναι απαραίτητα πολέμιοί του).


Για άλλο πράγμα μιλάμε καρντιά μου, πάλι offtopic είσαι




> - Τα επιχειρήματα του JollyRoger έχουν κάποια βάση και διατυπώνονται ομολογουμένως με πολύ έξυπνο τρόπο, οπότε και τα αντεπιχειρήματα της άλλης πλευράς θα πρέπει να είναι ανάλογα.


Παρακαλείστε όλοι όπως διατυπώνετε τα αντ/επιχειρήματά σας με τον ομολογουμένως πολύ έξυπνο τρόπο του JollyRoger

----------


## ysam

Εγώ δεν έχω άλλα πάω να κλείσω τους servers... ΟΛΟΥ του δικτύου!!!

----------


## JollyRoger

καλά...

αφου δεν επιθυμείτε να με εννοήσετε... πάρτε το αλλιώς όπως έλεγα και στα πρώτα ποστς....



αν δεν πληρώσει κανείς (άρα κανείς δεν έχει πουθενά i-call, φουφουτος-κολ, whatever)....

τι σκοπό εξυπηρετεί ο proxy?  ::  ...

Ποιές είναι οι "άλλες χρήσεις" του, πέραν του να βγαίνουν χρήματα απο voip-providers?  ::  ...




το οτι σας/μας βολεύει δε σημαίνει οτι δεν έχει ξεφύγει...


κι ο μόνος λόγος που βρίσκω οτι πλέον δεν προκαλεί εντύπωση, είναι οτι έχουμε δεί τόσα κοκκινάδια καθημερινά μες τη μούρη, που είμαστε πλέον στο στάδιο του να λέμε ευχαριστώ!!  ::  


ps.ysam κι εσύ το γύρισες στα προσωπικά σχόλια?  ::   ::  ...
...περι των σχολίων περι msn κλπ... 
όπως λέω πιο πίσω msn και μακρυα απο μας...  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Επειδή το ζητούμενο είναι η προσφορά-χρησιμότητα της όποιας υπηρεσίας, σαν όχι τόσο γνώστης αυτής, ρωτάω:
Τι ακριβώς προσφέρει και πως η εν λόγω υπηρεσία; Είναι κάτι από αυτά, ή είμαι εκτός τελείως;
- Μπορεί δηλαδή κάποιος να καλέσει από σταθερό τηλέφωνο το VoIP του Χ κόμβου εντός του ΑΜΔΑ;
- Μπορεί από VoIP κάποιος εντός του ΑΜΔΑ να καλέσει ένα σταθερό τηλέφωνο;

Ας μας πει κάποιος τι κάνει η υπηρεσία, να την δούμε στην πράξη και έπειτα την κρίνουμε.

----------


## badge

Πριν από κανά μήνα ξέσπασε ένα καυγάς στις Υπηρεσίες, επειδή η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία ήταν μόνο για τα μέλη του Συλλόγου. Και κάποιος που δεν ήταν γραμμένος στο Σύλλογο άρχισε να λέει _"Ο Σύλλογος με τον τρόπο αυτό εκβιάζει τους χρήστες ώστε να γραφτούν, και το βλέπω ότι με τον τρόπο αυτό οδηγούμαστε να πληρώσουμε τα 70 ευρώ"_, και λοιπές μύξες και σάλια. (Πήγε στα off topic και διαγράφηκε, αλλιώς θα σας την έδειχνα).

Και τώρα που έγινε αυτή η υπηρεσία διαθέσιμη για όλους ανεξαιρέτως, ξεκινήσαμε όλοι μαζί πάλι τη γκρίνια. (Μήπως γιατί τώρα είναι διαθέσιμη για όλους; ).

Ε ρε μπάνιο που μας χρειάζεται  ::

----------


## ysam

Jolly δεν είναι προσωπικό. Ένα παράδειγμα ήταν. Μπορεί να μην έχεις msn αλλά έχει κάτι άλλο.

Τέλος πάντων πάντα οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται έχουν κάποιο λόγο και προσφέρονται.. Είναι απλό γιατί ο κόσμος τις θέλει. Αν δεν και δεν και δεν τότε δεν θα προσφερόταν.

Το ξαναλέω αν σκοπός σου είναι να σταματήσουμε όλοι να ζητάμε υπηρεσίες τότε στο τέλος δεν θα είχε καν νόημα το δίκτυο. Δεν μπορώ να το πω αλλιώς.

----------


## commando

> Jolly δεν είναι προσωπικό. Ένα παράδειγμα ήταν. Μπορεί να μην έχεις msn αλλά έχει κάτι άλλο.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων πάντα οι υπηρεσίες που προσφέρονται έχουν κάποιο λόγο και προσφέρονται.. Είναι απλό γιατί ο κόσμος τις θέλει. Αν δεν και δεν και δεν τότε δεν θα προσφερόταν.
> 
> Το ξαναλέω αν σκοπός σου είναι να σταματήσουμε όλοι να ζητάμε υπηρεσίες τότε στο τέλος δεν θα είχε καν νόημα το δίκτυο. Δεν μπορώ να το πω αλλιώς.


ευγε και ασε να λενε εγω περιμενα 2 χρονια αυτο το πραγμα.
να ηταν και λιγα hops απο τα Νοτια θα ηταν τελεια,να δουμε τι ποιοτητα θα εχει γκαμο τα confederation gkamo

----------


## ngia

> εφόσον φεύγουν χρήματα και μπαίνουν σε κάποιου (όποιου) την τσέπη,


Η κατανόηση της παραπάνω βασικής διαπίστωσης είναι και η λύση στο πρόβλημα...
Μέσω του awmn ένα σωρό χρήματα φεύγουν από τσέπες και πάνε σε άλλες τσέπες. Συγκεκριμένα έχουμε εκροές χρημάτων προς:

-Κατασκευαστές καλωδίων, ηλεκτρολογικών κουτιών, κατασκευαστών chipset (intel, atheros κτλ), σκληρών δίσκων, εκπροσώπους του μεγάλου κεφαλαίου και της εκμετάλλευσης του κινέζου εργάτη. 
-Προς τους χονδρέμπορες και μεταπωλητές των παραπάνω υλικών.
-Την ΔΕΗ και άρα προς τις εταιρίες οι οποίες έχουν τον μονοπωλιακό έλεγχο των πετρελαϊκών αποθεμάτων.
-Την Mikrotik η οποία είναι η κρυφή θυγατρική της Mikrosoft (δεν το ξέρατε ε?)
-Προς τους κρεατέμπορες των γειτονικών βαλκανικών χωρών οι οποίοι προμηθεύουν τις ταβέρνες στις οποίες κάνουμε τις συναντήσεις μας.
-Προς το ebay, skype, skyapozesti, i-call, you-call, vodafone, wind, οτε (γιατί που τερματίζουν οι κλήσεις ε?) κτλ

Αυτό πρέπει άμεσα να σταματήσει.
Για τη αντιμετώπιση του θέματος των εκροών όμως ας δούμε τις παρακάτω ρεαλιστικές προτάσεις: 

Α. Να ράψουμε τις τσέπες με συρμάτινη κλωστή
Β. Να δώσει η αλτεκ τζάμπα νούμερο και απεριόριστα τζάμπα τηλεφωνήματα. Αν δε μπορεί η αλτεκ, να τα δώσει ο ysam. Αν δε μπορέσει ο ysam, να μπορέσει.
Γ. Να εγκαταστήσουμε στρόβιλο προκειμένου να τροφοδοτήσουμε τις συσκευές μας με ενέργεια. Ο στρόβιλος θα συνδέεται με το φόρουμ από το οποίο θα αντλεί την ενέργεια που απαιτείται. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα ανακαλύφθησαν στο trolls.awmn σημαντικά κοιτάσματα μεθανίου, τα οποία μένει να αξιοποιηθούν.
Δ. Να μεταφέρουμε τα δεδομένα με CD, και όχι ασύρματα, για δρομολόγηση θα χρησιμοποιούμε τα λεωφορεία και τα τραμ. Για κοντινές αποστάσεις θα χρησιμοποιείται σύστημα εκτόξευσης (φυγόκεντρος σφεντόνα).
Ε. Το VoIP θα γίνεται με τον παλιό και δοκιμασμένο τρόπο της φρυκτωρίας (ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το άλλαξαν, αφού πήγαινε τόσο καλά)
Ζ. Να καταργήσουμε τα χρήματα και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το σύστημα ανταλλαγών. (προσφέρω 100Gthelaz έναντι cm9+pigtail)

----------


## vmanolis

> Α. Να ράψουμε τις τσέπες με συρμάτινη κλωστή
> Β. Να δώσει η αλτεκ τζάμπα νούμερο και απεριόριστα τζάμπα τηλεφωνήματα. Αν δε μπορεί η αλτεκ, να τα δώσει ο ysam. Αν δε μπορέσει ο ysam, να μπορέσει.
> Γ. Να εγκαταστήσουμε στρόβιλο προκειμένου να τροφοδοτήσουμε τις συσκευές μας με ενέργεια. Ο στρόβιλος θα συνδέεται με το φόρουμ από το οποίο θα αντλεί την ενέργεια που απαιτείται. Μάλιστα πρόσφατα ανακαλύφθησαν στο trolls.awmn σημαντικά κοιτάσματα μεθανίου, τα οποία μένει να αξιοποιηθούν.
> Δ. Να μεταφέρουμε τα δεδομένα με CD, και όχι ασύρματα, για δρομολόγηση θα χρησιμοποιούμε τα λεωφορεία και τα τραμ. Για κοντινές αποστάσεις θα χρησιμοποιείται σύστημα εκτόξευσης (φυγόκεντρος σφεντόνα).
> Ε. Το VoIP θα γίνεται με τον παλιό και δοκιμασμένο τρόπο της φρυκτωρίας (ποτέ δεν κατάλαβα γιατί το άλλαξαν, αφού πήγαινε τόσο καλά)
> Ζ. Να καταργήσουμε τα χρήματα και να χρησιμοποιήσουμε το σύστημα ανταλλαγών. (προσφέρω 100Gthelaz έναντι cm9+pigtail)


  ::   ::   ::  
Άπαιχτος ο Νικήτας...

Εγώ το... βιολί μου:



> Επειδή το ζητούμενο είναι η προσφορά-χρησιμότητα της όποιας υπηρεσίας, σαν όχι τόσο γνώστης αυτής, ρωτάω:
> Τι ακριβώς προσφέρει και πως η εν λόγω υπηρεσία; Είναι κάτι από αυτά, ή είμαι εκτός τελείως;
> - Μπορεί δηλαδή κάποιος να καλέσει από σταθερό τηλέφωνο το VoIP του Χ κόμβου εντός του ΑΜΔΑ;
> - Μπορεί από VoIP κάποιος εντός του ΑΜΔΑ να καλέσει ένα σταθερό τηλέφωνο;
> 
> Ας μας πει κάποιος τι κάνει η υπηρεσία, να την δούμε στην πράξη και έπειτα την κρίνουμε.

----------


## vangel

Εγώ το... βιολί μου:



> Επειδή το ζητούμενο είναι η προσφορά-χρησιμότητα της όποιας υπηρεσίας, σαν όχι τόσο γνώστης αυτής, ρωτάω:
> Τι ακριβώς προσφέρει και πως η εν λόγω υπηρεσία; Είναι κάτι από αυτά, ή είμαι εκτός τελείως;
> - Μπορεί δηλαδή κάποιος να καλέσει από σταθερό τηλέφωνο το VoIP του Χ κόμβου εντός του ΑΜΔΑ;
> - Μπορεί από VoIP κάποιος εντός του ΑΜΔΑ να καλέσει ένα σταθερό τηλέφωνο;
> 
> Ας μας πει κάποιος τι κάνει η υπηρεσία, να την δούμε στην πράξη και έπειτα την κρίνουμε.


Μπορείς να κάνεις δωρεάν κλήσεις σε σταθερά, να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον Η/Y για να καλέσεις ένα σταθερό δωρεάν, το pap για να καλέσεις ταυτόχρονα άλλο σταθερό δωρεάν, να στέλνεις sms, να καλείς σε κινητά, voip etc. etc. 

Για εμένα πάντως είναι πολύ χρήσιμο. Θα παίρνω τσάμπα το δικηγόρο μου και θα του μιλάω με τις ώρες.  ::   ::   ::  Άντε και καμμιά γκομενίτσα εκτός Αθηνών. (και εντός). 

Επίσης μπορείς να βρίσκεσαι στο σπίτι της πρώτης (εκτός), και να καλείς τη δεύτερη(εντός) από το σταθερό σου (με μουφιές), ενώ μπορείς να βάλεις και ένα dialer να της καλέσει και τις δυο παρέα ώστε να γνωριστούνε. Και που ξέρεις... Μπορεί να καταφέρεις κανένα τρίο. 

Λοιπόν... Η υπηρεσία είναι άψογη. Ysam μη ρίξεις τους servers γιατί θα πηγαινοέρχομαι Αθήνα-Aλεξ/πολη. Κανόνισε ε;;;;  ::   ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Το πραγματικά αστείο είναι ότι αν δεν είχε φτιάξει (ή ανακοινώσει στο forum) την υπηρεσία ο ysam αλλά κάποιος τρίτος το topic θα είχε τίτλο "Ευχαριστούμε, μπορεί κάποιος να φτιάξει έναν server και στην περιοχή μου γιατί είμαι πολλά hops?" ή "Πως το έκανες να το κάνουμε κι εμείς.."

Και για να ξεκαθαρίσουμε, την υπηρεσία δεν την προσφέρει η altec, την προσφέρει ο Σύλλογος και την έφτιαξε το μέλος του ysam. Αν δεν σας αρέσει, φτιάξτε την εσείς μόνο για τους άλλους sip servers πλην αυτών του i-call. Δεν με χαλάει καθόλου, εξ' άλλου e-voice χρησιμοποιώ.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μπορείς να κάνεις δωρεάν κλήσεις σε σταθερά, να χρησιμοποιήσεις τον Η/Y για να καλέσεις ένα σταθερό δωρεάν, το pap για να καλέσεις ταυτόχρονα άλλο σταθερό δωρεάν, να στέλνεις sms, να καλείς σε κινητά, voip etc. etc.


ε, τότε προφανώς έχω παρεξηγήσει τις καλές προθέσεις του συλλόγου[βλέπε μια "ευγενική χορηγία του συλλόγου"]...


για πείτε μου κι εμένα που δεν το κατάλαβα καλά...

δεν έχω internet, δεν έχω voip εκτος awmn, έχω κόμβο...

με ποιό τρόπο καλώ σταθερό? ...

Γενικά με ποιόν τρόπο καλώ οποιονδήποτε εκτός awmn στο internetικό του voip?....




απ'οσο ξέρω η μόνη τέτοια υπηρεσία που υπάρχει παρέχεται αφιλοκερδώς απο τον Ήφαιστο, που έχει διαθέσει μια γραμμή οτε, για να μπορεί και κανεις ΑΠΟ σταθερο να μιλήσει με κάποιον voip....


Επίσης ήξερα κάποτε ενα site στο internet που έστελνε τζάμπα sms σε κινητά, άλλα δεν υπάρχει πλέον...


εφόσον μιλάμε για απλή διασύδνεση μεταξύ του "μεγαλόψυχου" awmn και του "μεγαλόψυχου" provider που κερνάει voip...

δηλαδή προφανώς μιλάμε για μια φάση "open source" κατα την ιδεολογία του linux κλπ... ε, τοτε.....


ζητώ συγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα, και αιτούμαι κι εγώ οδηγίες σύνδεσης...


μόνο μην ακούσω για καμία εταιρία, και κανέναν λογαριασμό...

αναμένω awmn οδηγίες που θα μου δώσουν τζάμπα internetικό voip......  :: 

και φυσικά ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις υπηρεσίες που μου προσφέρετε.... και ζητώ και πάλι συγνώμη που παρερμήνευσα τις αγνές σας προθέσεις και πίστεψα οτι ο πρόξυ ανέβηκε για να διευρυνθεί το καταναλωτικό κοινό του δικτύου κατα "ύπουλο" τρόπο.... και να κάνουμε τα τελικά βήματα προς την εμπορικοποίηση του "ερασιτεχνικού-τζάμπα-best effort" δικτύου....

και πάλι συγνώμη απο μένα...

είναι προφανές οτι ή κάτι έχω παρεξηγήσει, ή μιλάω σε λάθος κοινό...  :: 

εγώ οτι είχα να πώ τα είπα...  ::  ...





ps. το σχόλιο περι μπάνιου το διασκέδασα πάντως αρκετά... την επεξήγηση δεν είδα πουθενά δυστυχώς....


ps2.babba... μην ανησυχείς, θέμα χρόνου είναι... σε λίγο θα υπάρχει ποικιλία επιλογών... ελεύθερη αγορά είμαστε...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Ο προβληματισμός του Jolly είναι στο ότι αυτή η υπηρεσία voip δεν έχει στηθεί από τον οποιοδήποτε. Έχει στηθεί από υπάλληλο εταιρίας που εμπορεύεται υπηρεσίες voip και περνάει μεσα από μηχανήματα που φιλοξενουντε στην εταιρία αυτή. Είναι δηλαδή περίπτωση "Τί κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμύδια". Μπορεί βέβαια αυτό που κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμύδια να μην είναι γάτα. Αλλά όταν προσπαθείς να αποφύγεις να σε χαρακτηρίσουν γάτα, θα πήγαινες ποτέ σε σκεπή να φωνάζεις "νιάου νιάου"; Δε νομίζω... Άρα, κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να ήταν αναμενόμενο από τον ysam ότι πολλοί θα σκεφτούν ότι βγάζει χρήματα από την υπηρεσία αυτή. Η προσβαση σε υπηρεσίες voip άλλων εταιριών θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ήταν άλοθι και μάλιστα φτηνό.

----------


## Tenorism

> Ο προβληματισμός του Jolly είναι στο ότι αυτή η υπηρεσία voip δεν έχει στηθεί από τον οποιοδήποτε. Έχει στηθεί από υπάλληλο εταιρίας που εμπορεύεται υπηρεσίες voip και περνάει μεσα από μηχανήματα που φιλοξενουντε στην εταιρία αυτή. Είναι δηλαδή περίπτωση "Τί κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμύδια". Μπορεί βέβαια αυτό που κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμύδια να μην είναι γάτα. Αλλά όταν προσπαθείς να αποφύγεις να σε χαρακτηρίσουν γάτα, θα πήγαινες ποτέ σε σκεπή να φωνάζεις "νιάου νιάου"; Δε νομίζω... Άρα, κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να ήταν αναμενόμενο από τον ysam ότι *πολλοί* θα σκεφτούν ότι βγάζει χρήματα από την υπηρεσία αυτή. Η προσβαση σε υπηρεσίες voip άλλων εταιριών θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ήταν άλοθι και μάλιστα φτηνό.


Πολλοί δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και επιπλέον όσον αφορά τα περί φτηνού άλλοθι νομίζω πως έχουμε πια εμμονές και καχυποψία για τα πάντα. Τι γάτα και νιάου-νιάου, εδώ τώρα πρέπει τώρα να αποδείξει ο ysam ότι δεν είναι ελέφαντας στη σκεπή που μιμείται γάτα...

----------


## nvak

> Ο προβληματισμός του Jolly είναι στο ότι αυτή η υπηρεσία voip δεν έχει στηθεί από τον οποιοδήποτε. Έχει στηθεί από υπάλληλο εταιρίας που εμπορεύεται υπηρεσίες voip και περνάει μεσα από μηχανήματα που φιλοξενουντε στην εταιρία αυτή. Είναι δηλαδή περίπτωση "Τί κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμύδια". Μπορεί βέβαια αυτό που κάνει νιάου νιάου στα κεραμύδια να μην είναι γάτα. Αλλά όταν προσπαθείς να αποφύγεις να σε χαρακτηρίσουν γάτα, θα πήγαινες ποτέ σε σκεπή να φωνάζεις "νιάου νιάου"; Δε νομίζω... Άρα, κατά τη γνώμη μου θα έπρεπε να ήταν αναμενόμενο από τον ysam ότι πολλοί θα σκεφτούν ότι βγάζει χρήματα από την υπηρεσία αυτή. Η προσβαση σε υπηρεσίες voip άλλων εταιριών θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να ήταν άλοθι και μάλιστα φτηνό.


Υπάρχουν οι υπηρεσίες και το μέσον που λέγεται ασύρματο δίκτυο.
Η σύνδεση με το μέσον είναι ελεύθερη και δεν προσφέρεται επ΄αμοιβή.

Οι υπηρεσίες όμως, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι όλες δωρεάν. 
Ούτως ή άλλως, είναι ιδιωτική υπόθεση του χρήστη και του παρόχου της υπηρεσίας.
Δεν αφορά το μέσον που προσφέρεται αφιλοκερδώς απο όλους σε όλους.

Το πρόβλημά και η κοινή προσπάθειά μας, είναι να κάνουμε χρηστικό αυτό το μέσον που μας έχει στοιχίσει σε χρήματα και μας στοιχίζει σε κόστος λειτουργίας.
Αν δεν το κάνουμε, το μέσον (δίκτυο) θα πάψει να υπάρχει, μιάς και η ενασχόληση με τα RF, κάποια στιγμή παύει να προσφέρει τις συγκινήσεις του πρώτου λίνκ.

Αυτό όμως που τρομάζει τους περισσότερους απο μάς, δεν είναι οι εμφάνιση αμοιβόμενων υπηρεσιών, αλλά η άλωση του ίδιου του δικτύου απο μία σειρά κόμβων εταιρειών που θα προσφέρουν πρόσβαση και υπηρεσίες.
Αν κάτι τέτοιο ωριμάσει και γίνει κάποια στιγμή οικονομικά επικερδές μάλλον θα δυσκολευτούμε να το σταματήσουμε.
Δεν έχουμε μηχανισμούς επιβολής και ελέγχου. Αναπτυχθήκαμε χωρίς κεντρική καθοδήγηση και ισχυρούς δεσμούς, ακολουθώντας την δυναμική της τεχνολογίας.

----------


## spirosco

Μαλιστα, αν καταλαβα καλα, δηλαδη ειναι ενα πραγμα σαν το ασυμβιβαστο των βουλευτων το γεγονος οτι ειναι υπαλληλος εταιρειας που εμπορευεται υπηρεσιες voip.

Αρα τοτε το ασυμβιβαστο θα πρεπει να ισχυει και για ιδιοκτητες κομβων, clients σε Access points, καθως και γειτονων μας που εχουμε συνδεσει με utp, διαφορετικα παντα θα υπαρχει η πιθανοτητα να μας βγει γατα ο κοντος.

[...ακολουθει λουπα...(copyright MAuVE)]

Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να καταλαβουμε την διαφορα του προβληματισμου απο την κινδυνολογια πια?

Ο προβληματισμος προκυπτει απο υπαρκτες καταστασεις ενω η κινδυνολογια απο θεωρητικες.

Βεβαια τωρα επεσα κι εγω στη λουπα γιατι ξερουμε πως θεωριες + awmn forum = να φαν και οι κοτες  :: 

Ασχετο, αλλα εσυ jolly που εργαζεσαι αν επιτρεπεται?  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

τα μπραβω τα αξιζει ο ysam τοπε και το εκανε συνχαριτιρια και σε αυτων και στην εταιρια του και επιτελους οταν καποιος προσφερει στον συλλογο και στα μελοι του δυκτιου ειναι τουλαχιστον απαραδεκτο να των πετροβολαμαι

----------


## fotis

> μπλα μπλα μπλα.. μπλου μπλου μπλα μπλο μπλουα μπλουχαχα μπλοθαχαχα.....
> ...
> ..
> μπλαμπλουκακα μπλι μπλι.. μπλου μπλου μπλα μπλο μπλουα μπλουχαχα μπλοθαχαχα..
> ....
> ....
> μπλιαχουκακα μπλα μπλε μπλο κο μπλι κο μπιμπλοκ
> .....





> ε, τότε προφανώς έχω παρεξηγήσει τις καλές προθέσεις του συλλόγου[βλέπε μια "ευγενική χορηγία του συλλόγου"]...
> ....για πείτε μου κι εμένα που δεν το κατάλαβα καλά...
> ....δεν έχω internet, δεν έχω voip εκτος awmn, έχω κόμβο...
> ....με ποιό τρόπο καλώ σταθερό? ...
> Γενικά με ποιόν τρόπο καλώ οποιονδήποτε εκτός awmn στο internetικό του voip?.....ζητώ συγνώμη για το μπέρδεμα, και αιτούμαι κι εγώ οδηγίες σύνδεσης...
> ....και πάλι συγνώμη απο μένα...
> ...είναι προφανές οτι ή κάτι έχω παρεξηγήσει, ή μιλάω σε λάθος κοινό... 
> ...εγώ οτι είχα να πώ τα είπα...  ...


  ::   ::   ::  

Εισαι απίστευτος!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

ngia+++ για τοποθέτηση με χιούμορ 
nvak+++ για τοποθέτηση .-

----------


## fotis

> Αυτό όμως που τρομάζει τους περισσότερους απο μάς, δεν είναι οι εμφάνιση αμοιβόμενων υπηρεσιών, αλλά η άλωση του ίδιου του δικτύου απο μία σειρά κόμβων εταιρειών που θα προσφέρουν πρόσβαση και υπηρεσίες.
> Αν κάτι τέτοιο ωριμάσει και γίνει κάποια στιγμή οικονομικά επικερδές μάλλον θα δυσκολευτούμε να το σταματήσουμε.
> Δεν έχουμε μηχανισμούς επιβολής και ελέγχου. Αναπτυχθήκαμε χωρίς κεντρική καθοδήγηση και ισχυρούς δεσμούς, ακολουθώντας την δυναμική της τεχνολογίας.


Νικήτα λογικοί οι φόβοι σου με αυτά που ακούγονται αλλά θα στοιχιμάτιζα και τα λινκ μου οτι αυτό δε πρόκειτε να συμβεί. 

Ο τρόπος που αναπτυχθήκαμε είναι ιδεώδης και βέλτιστος όπως αποδεικνύεται, προερχόμενος απο τη φυσική εξέλιξη ενος μίγματος τεχνολογίας, ανθρώπων και ιδεών. Δεν θα μπορούσε ούτε μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί κανένας έλεγχος επιβολής γιατί θα ήταν απο τη πρώτη στιγμή ανούσιος και οπισθοδρομικός για το δίκτυο. 

Η κοινότητα, όπως κάθε ελεύθερη κοινότητα έχει φυσικές άμυνες και ικανότητες να απορρίπτουν κάθε βλαπτική ενέργεια, χωρίς να έχουν αυτές σχεδιαστεί ή προβλεφθεί κάπου. Είναι το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης της ομάδας. 

Παγκοσμίως οι υπερδυνάμεις αναπτύσσουν πυρηνικά όπλα.. κανείς όμως δεν μπορεί να τα χρησιμοποιήσει. Κάτι ανάλογο συμβαίνει και εδώ. Σε κάθε παρόμοιο συμβάν αποδεικνύεται η ετοιμότητα της ομάδος να αντιμετωπίσει τον κίνδυνο. Το θέμα που άνοιξε (αδίκως) ο jolly εξαντλήθηκε. Έλαμψαν όμως πάλι οι ελέυθερες, ανοιχτές αξίες του δικτύου μας εκφρασμένες με διαφορετικό τρόπο απο τους περισσότερους. Και είμαι πολύ happy για αυτό διότι έτσι εξασφαλίζετε η μακροβιότητα της κοινότητάς μας.

----------


## Mick Flemm

Εγώ απορώ ξέρετε τι περνάει απ' τα links σας ???

Αν δηλαδή αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιος εκμεταλλεύεται εν αγνοία σας το AWMN για να βγάλει χρήματα ή να εξοικονομήσει χρήματα μπορείτε να το ελέγξετε ? Σίγουρα όχι γιατί έχουμε πει ότι το bw δεν μας ανήκει για να το ελέγχουμε (και γιατί αν το ελέγχαμε θα είχαμε και ευθύνες για το τι περνάει απ' τους κόμβους μας και ξέρετε αυτό τι σημαίνει).

----------


## Neuro

> Η κοινότητα, όπως κάθε ελεύθερη κοινότητα έχει φυσικές άμυνες και ικανότητες να απορρίπτουν κάθε βλαπτική ενέργεια, χωρίς να έχουν αυτές σχεδιαστεί ή προβλεφθεί κάπου. Είναι το ένστικτο της αυτοσυντήρησης της ομάδας.


Κοίτα λίγο την μόλυνση του περιβάλλοντος και ξαναπές το αυτό. Λες και είναι λίγα τα λάθη που έχουμε κάνει σαν ανθρωπότητα; Κοντόφθαλμοι είμαστε και παρόλο που κάτι είναι χρήσιμο δεν είναι απαραίτητο ωφέλιμο. Δεν είμαι κατά της υπηρεσίας αλλά καλό είναι να κοιτάμε και τις συνέπειες της.

----------


## fotis

Ναι αλλά ζούμε ακόμα ε  ::  Αν δεν υπήρχε η μόλυνση πιθανά θα είμασταν ακόμα με γαιδούρια και θα ζούσαμε σε καλύβες. Και άλλωστε ουκ ολίγες φορές ακούμε πλέον για το περιβάλλον και τις συναντήσεις των G8 κλπ. 

Θέλω να πώ οτι η πρόοδος δεν σταματιέται με τίποτα και σίγουρα έχει και αρνητικές συνέπειες. Το θέμα είναι να μπορείς να ελλισεσαι, να την αφομιώνεις και να αντιμετωπίζεις τις συνέπειες.

----------


## zabounis

Το δίκτυο μας είναι επικοινωνία? Είναι ή δεν είναι??? Πιστεύω πως ο Jolly θα συμφωνήσει σ'αυτό που λέω!

Ωραία...

Επειδή λοιπόν όταν φτιάξαμε το δίκτυο αυτό Jolly, τα voip μας (τα εσωτερικά) δεν μας καλύπτουν στην επικοινωνία 100% ξαφνικά γεννήθηκε η ανάγκη να μπορούμε να καλούμε και τον έξω κόσμο...

Ωραία η υπηρεσία του Ήφαιστου, δεν διαφωνώ....αλλά δεν επαρκεί.
Οπότε η ΜΟΝΗ λύση είναι να χρησιμοποιούμε την λύση κάποιας εμπορικής εταιρίας (i-call, voipbuster, voipdiscount κλπ) γιανα μπορούμε να βγαίνουμε στον έξω κόσμο.

Που είναι το μεμπτό ??? ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΑΛΛΗ ΛΥΣΗ ΕΦΙΚΤΗ κατε σε ??? Εσύ ο ίδιος λες ότι δεν ξέρεις άλλο τρόπο....
Αν μου την υποδείξεις και με πείσεις ότι θα μπορεί να λειτουργεί και να εξυπηρετεί τις ανάγκες μας τότε ΝΑΙ θα καταδικάσω και τον Υsam και την ατλεκ και τα πάντα.....αλλά δυστυχώς ΔΕΝ υπάρχει άλλη λύση.

Άρα λοιπόν αφού δεν υπάρχει άλλος τρόπος θα καταπνίξουμε την ανάγκη για επικοινωνία....???

Φυσικά υπάρχει η επιλογή...αν κάποιος δεν θέλει να πληρώσει την υπηρεσία δεν την πληρώνει....
Δεν μπορείς όμως εσύ να μου στερήσεις την δυνατότητα αυτή εφόσον εγώ επιθυμώ να πληρώσω την υπηρεσία αυτή βάζοντάς μου φίλτρο, για τον απλούστατο λόγο ότι ΔΕΝ υπάρχει εναλλακτικός τρόπος να βγεί voip από το δίκτυο προς ΟΤΕ-ΚΙΝΗΤΑ.

Και μη μου πεις "ας μη βγει.....πάρει από το σταθερό σου"...
Έτσι είναι σαν να μου λες: "Και τι συνδέθηκες μωρέ στο awmn....δεν έβαζες ένα internet εκεί.......περισσότερες υπηρεσίες θα απολάμβανες"

Είναι σαν να μου στερείς το δικαίωμα της επιλογής στην επικοινωνία....

Ελπίζω να καταλαβαίνεις τον ευρύτερο τρόπο σκέψης στο επιχειρημά μου...

Φιλικά, zabounis!!!

----------


## RpMz

firewall και άστους να ψάχνωνται  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> firewall και άστους να ψάχνωνται


Το νου σου!  ::   ::  ξέρεις εσύ...  ::

----------


## spirosco

> firewall και άστους να ψάχνωνται


Καλου κακου κανε και μια αιτηση για νεο C class?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

παιδιά εγώ ήθελα απλώς να υποδείξω τη "φύση" της υπηρεσίας....

είχα την εντύπωση οτι το awmn ήταν "μπεστ-εφορτ και τζάμπα"... 

εφόσον συμφωνείτε όλοι πλέον οτι δεν είναι έτσι και θέλετε να του κάνετε επαγγελματική χρήση, δε συμφωνώ, άλλα μαγκιά σας...

τώρα σχετικά με το τι κάνω με το traffic που περνάει απο μένα, μέχρι στιγμής το συζητάω, κι απο αυτή τη σκοπιά έχει ο mauve δίκιο... οτι θα μπορούσα να το κόψω απλά και να μη το συζητάω...

εφόσον δεν υπάρχει κανένα "συλλογικό" πνεύμα οσον αφορά το δίκτυο, προφανώς δεν υπάρχει κανένας αρμόδιος να κρίνει, να ψηφίσει, οτιδήποτε, ούτε το αν θα σηκώσει ο ysam, η ατλεκ, εγώ προσωπικά μια μισθωμένη και να πουλάω.... 

αλλά ούτε κι αν θα "κρίνω" το τι περνάει απο τον κόμβο μου....

αφού με άνεση, άλλος κερδίζει έστω και ένα λεπτό απο το ρεύμα που καίω επειδή θέλω, χωρίς πρώτα να το συζητήσει μαζί μου, και να συμφωνίσουμε κάτι εκατέρωθεν συμφέρον... 

προφανώς δικαιοδοτούμαι να πράξω κι εγώ εξίσου αυθαίρετα...

το αν θα το κάνω ή οχι, είναι ένα άλλο δικό μου θέμα... άλλα αφού δε με ρωτάς, προφανώς με δικαιοδοτείς να μη σε ρωτήσω... έτσι δεν είναι?...  :: 



ps. πάντως υπάρχουν ακόμα μερικοί ρομαντικοί τύποι....



> Για να καταλαβω αυτο ισχυει για οσους εχουν ασυρματο κομβο και θελουν και να εκτελουν κλησεις και σε αλλα νουμερα περα του awmn?
> Αν ναι η περιγραφη των ρυθμισεων δεν ειναι και η καλυτερη οσο αφορα το sj phone ακομα παιδευομαι......



μακάρι να ήταν όλο το δίκτυο έτσι....

----------


## RpMz

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από RpMz
> 
> firewall και άστους να ψάχνωνται 
> 
> 
> Καλου κακου κανε και μια αιτηση για νεο C class?


Και πάνω που σκεφτόμουνα να αγοράσω και εγω ένα αι-κολλ  :: 

ΕΔΙΤ: σου έχει πέσει και ο irc server, άντε σηκωσέ τον!

----------


## ALTAiR

Ρε σεις, όποιος χρησιμοποιήσει την υπηρεσία αυτή πληρώνει κάτι? 
Παρακαλώ ναι ή όχι.

Επίσης

Αυτός που παρέχει την υπηρεσία τα παίρνει από κάπου για αυτό που παρέχει?
Παρακαλώ ναι ή όχι.


Αν στο τέλος έχουμε 2 όχι δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί πράγμα συζητάμε...


Συγχωρέστε με, έχω λυώσει, ήθελα να πω και άλλα, αλλά πάω να τσιμπήσω κανα παγωτίνι από τον καταψύκτη!

----------


## spirosco

> παιδιά εγώ ήθελα απλώς να υποδείξω τη "φύση" της υπηρεσίας....
> 
> είχα την εντύπωση οτι το awmn ήταν "μπεστ-εφορτ και τζάμπα"... 
> 
> εφόσον συμφωνείτε όλοι πλέον οτι δεν είναι έτσι και θέλετε να του κάνετε επαγγελματική χρήση, δε συμφωνώ, άλλα μαγκιά σας...


Ασε jolly, δεν κολλαει κερδος και best effort σε αυτο το δικτυο.
Αν αλλαξει κατι στο μελλον τοτε ελα παλι να το συζητησουμε.

----------


## ysam

Να απαντήσω μου επιτρέπεται ε?

ΟΧΙ
ΟΧΙ

το φελέκι μου....

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ρε σεις, όποιος χρησιμοποιήσει την υπηρεσία αυτή πληρώνει κάτι? 
> Παρακαλώ ναι ή όχι.


καλά ακόμα απορείς?  :: 

σαφώς και πληρώνει ή έχει πληρώσει... απλά δεν πληρώνει τον ysam ή την ατλεκ απαραίτητα, άλλα τον provider της επιλογής του.....

ο πρόξυ είναι απλά η μέθοδος που μετατρέπει τα λινκς σου, στα τελευταία hops του πληρωμένου service  ::

----------


## ysam

και τα links σου είναι το πρώτο hop.  :: 

Οπότε κόψτε τα links.. Άντε γιατί γίνανε πολλά...  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε συ ysam.. το πρώτο οχι, πως ακριβώς το εννοείς?

ακόμα περιμένω οδηγίες για τζάμπα internet-ο-voip registration!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Να απαντήσω μου επιτρέπεται ε?
> 
> ΟΧΙ
> ΟΧΙ
> 
> *το φελέκι μου...*.


Άσε Γιάννη (ysam) εγώ αρχίζω και το διασκεδάζω με τον jolly  :: 
Πρώτα η Γη και μετά ο άνθρωπος!

Γιάννη (altair) αν υπολογίσεις το ρεύμα που καις με τον υπολογιστή σου ΝΑΙ πληρώνεις.

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε σεις θα δώσετε μια απάντηση επιτέλους?  ::   :: 

κι εγώ διασκεδάζω τις υπεκφυγές...  ::  ...

πώς τηλεφωνάω τζάμπα μέσω του πρόξυ θα μου πείτε?

είναι μυστικό?  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

Όσα  ::  και να βάλεις δεν παύεις να τρολάρεις!

----------


## JollyRoger

> Όσα  και να βάλεις δεν παύεις να τρολάρεις!


xmmm... δεν με βοηθάς πολύ στην ερώτησή μου... 


υπενύχθηκες btw οτι θα κάψει μόνο ρεύμα για να μιλήσει voip, κι εγώ καίω ρεύμα anyway 24/7 ... θα μου πείτε που είναι το on-line jamba registration επιτέλους?

----------


## socrates

Κλείστε τους υπολογιστές σας γιατί πληρώνουμε την ΔΕΗ!  ::

----------


## fotis

re RogerJolly αμάν πιά, σου το έχουν πει 15 φορές και ακόμα να το καταλάβεις. Δεν είναι τσάμπα τα calls, απλά ενας proxy είναι για voip, όπως οι proxy για internet, inet2awmn κλπ. Δε μπας για ένα μπανάκι βρε αδερφέ, είσαι και κοντά σε παραλία. ωχού (πάντα φιλικά ε  ::  )

----------


## ysam

http://www.voip-info.org/

Πάντως είσαι καθαρό leecheroni.. Όλα τα θες στο πιάτο...

----------


## JollyRoger

> re RogerJolly αμάν πιά, σου το έχουν πει 15 φορές και ακόμα να το καταλάβεις. Δεν είναι τσάμπα τα calls, απλά ενας proxy είναι για voip, όπως οι proxy για internet, inet2awmn κλπ. Δε μπας για ένα μπανάκι βρε αδερφέ, είσαι και κοντά σε παραλία. ωχού (πάντα φιλικά ε  )


καμία αντίρρηση ρε αδερφε... τότε γιατί μας λέει ο φίλτατος ysam οτι "ΟΧΙ" δεν πληρώνεις τπτ καθώς κάνεις χρήση του προξυ... και ο φίλτατος σωκράτης οτι θα πληρώσεις το ρεύμα του υπολογιστή που είναι αναμένος?  ::   :: 

για μπανάκι έλα εσύ μια να τεστάρεις το νερό και να μου πείς...  ::

----------


## fotis

το γκαντεμιάσατε το service, έχει σκαμπανεβάσματα..

----------


## fotis

Jolly, κλείσε τα firewall, δε περνάει τίποτα ρε γαμώτο  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

σε λίγο που θα υπάρχει ανταγωνισμός θα μπορείς να έχεις κι απαιτήσεις!  ::   :: 

(απο τον πάροχο πάντα...  :: )

----------


## vector

> πώς τηλεφωνάω τζάμπα μέσω του πρόξυ θα μου πείτε?




-τηλεφωνας τσαμπα γιατι εχεις account(καμποσες εταιριες) που σου δινει τσαμπα κλησεις σε ελλαδα η στο εξωτερικο(ξερεις σπουδαζει ο (αδερφος-κολλητος-γκομενα)
-επισης τηλεφωνας τσαμπα γιατι ο(αδερφος-κολλητος-γκομενα) εχει κ αυτος voip
-αν τωρα βαλεις και καποιες εταιριες που δινουν φτηνοτερες κλησεις σε κινητα ειναι σα να τηλεφωνας τσαμπα

*το αν δεν υπαρχουν πολλες εταιριες που να προσφερουν voip,τι να σου κανω τωρα...
*επειδη καποιος βαριεται να ψαχτει για ενναλακτικους φορεις δε σημαινει οτι voip=altec,δηλαδη ο γαλλος ο ιταλος ο αγγλος αμα θελουν voip στην altec θα πανε?η νομιζεις πως η πληθωρα του awmn δεν εχει ψιλιαστει τις τσαμπα εταιριες?

----------


## JollyRoger

> -τηλεφωνας τσαμπα γιατι εχεις account(καμποσες εταιριες) που σου δινει τσαμπα κλησεις σε ελλαδα η στο εξωτερικο(ξερεις σπουδαζει ο (αδερφος-κολλητος-γκομενα)
> -επισης τηλεφωνας τσαμπα γιατι ο(αδερφος-κολλητος-γκομενα) εχει κ αυτος voip
> -αν τωρα βαλεις και καποιες εταιριες που δινουν φτηνοτερες κλησεις σε κινητα ειναι σα να τηλεφωνας τσαμπα
> 
> *το αν δεν υπαρχουν πολλες εταιριες που να προσφερουν voip,τι να σου κανω τωρα...
> *επειδη καποιος βαριεται να ψαχτει για ενναλακτικους φορεις δε σημαινει οτι voip=altec,δηλαδη ο γαλλος ο ιταλος ο αγγλος αμα θελουν voip στην altec θα πανε?η νομιζεις πως η πληθωρα του awmn δεν εχει ψιλιαστει τις τσαμπα εταιριες?


ευχαριστώ πολύ... εδώ μας είπε ο άλλος οτι τηλεφωνάς τζάμπα σε σταθερό  ::  ...

τελος πάντων για κάποιο κομβούχο που δεν έχει internet, προφανώς δεν είναι μια υπηρεσία πολύ χρήσημη ΕΚΤΟΣ κι αν πλερώσει...

γιατί δεν το λέτε απλά με τ'όνομά του το πράμα... σιγά...  ::  ... αφού το ξεπεράσαμε το θέμα και συμφωνήσαμε οτι η εμπορική χρήση είναι αναπόφευκτο φαινόμενο της εποχής...  ::

----------


## spirosco

Αιντε, μονο ο jolly θα πληρωνει στο εξης την υπηρεσια, ετσι για να του φυγει το μαραζι  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

Γιατί εν πας να κοιμηθείς βρε... πολύ της γραφής είσαι... δοκίμασε το voip.. και θα δεις...  ::

----------


## ysam

Είδες που δεν το έχεις ψάξει τελικά? Ε ναι εσύ μπορείς πλέον να πληρώσεις..

----------


## JollyRoger

> Είδες που δεν το έχεις ψάξει τελικά? Ε ναι εσύ μπορείς πλέον να πληρώσεις..


κάτσε μη βιάζεσαι, ακόμα τζάμπα provider που να μπορώ να καλέσω σε σταθερά, κινητά, ή έστω άλλα voip που να τυγχάνουν ευρείας χρήσεως, δεν εντόπισα...

είπα θα επανέλθω πάνω σε αυτό...  :: 

δεν αρκεί να υπάρχει κάπου ένας τζάμπα σερβερ που να είναι γραμμένη η κυρά κατίνα στην ταϋλάνδη για να στέκει ο περι τζάμπα ισχυρισμός κατα τη γνώμη μου...  ::   :: ...

προφανώς μιλάμε για τζάμπα να καλείς τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο στο τηλέφωνο (σταθερό/κινητό) ή internet-voip του ε?...

με το συνηθισμένο του νούμερο κλπ..? Μη ψάχνω άδικα άμα μιλάμε για "φάντασμα" που λέει κι ο σωκράτης...  ::

----------


## spirosco

jolly, οταν λεμε να πας για κανα μπανακι δεν εννοουσαμε στον Σκαραμαγκα man  ::

----------


## ysam

Αχα.. τώρα βάζεις και δικούς σου όρους ε? 

χαχαχαχα θα βρεις αλλά κάποιος πρέπει να σου πει πως δουλεύουν αυτά τα πράματα.. 

Πάντως μπορείς να ξεκινήσεις και από το http://www.i-call.gr δεν είναι μακριά άλλωστε.. και είναι και τσάμπα...

Αντε καληνύχτα από εμένα..

----------


## vector

> [
> κάτσε μη βιάζεσαι, ακόμα τζάμπα provider που να μπορώ να καλέσω σε σταθερά, κινητά, ή έστω άλλα voip που να τυγχάνουν ευρείας χρήσεως, δεν εντόπισα...


Λα8ος εισαι.
Δε κανω διαφημηση αλλα η voipbuster εδινε σε ελλαδα κ ενα σκασμο αλλες χωρες δωρεαν οσα στα8ερα η8ελες,μονο με 5 ευρω το 3μηνο.τωρα δε ξερω σε ποιες χωρες δινει εχω καιρο να το χρησιμοποιησω,μπες ινετ κ δες.
επισης 8αναι κιαλλες εταιριες που 8α δινουν τσαμπα για αρχη κ φτηνα μετα,πρωτη φορα τακους?

----------


## JollyRoger

> χωρες δωρεαν οσα στα8ερα η8ελες,μονο με 5 ευρω το 3μηνο.


αποφάσισε ρε μάστορα....

όταν μπαίνω στο λίτσερς η στο τρολς δεν πληρώνω τζάμπα, ούτε 1 ευρώ το χρόνο...  ::  ...

anyway.. αν έχεις κανα όντως τζάμπα που να παίζει φυσιολογικά κι όχι φακίρικα κλπ, δώσε... αλλιώς να ψάξω στο λινκ που έδωσε ο ysam μήπως βρώ, γιατί αν όντως παίζει, τότε ναι μιλάμε για άλλη φάση...

----------


## vector

ok ισως τογραψα λαθος:
μιλας οση ωρα ηθελες σε οσα στα8ερα η8ελες,μονο με 5 ευρω το 3μηνο.

----------


## aprin

Vectora πες τέτοιες εταιρείες να χτυπήσουμε κι εμείς.Μόνο με πιστωτική γίνεται?
Τα σπάει η υπηρεσία  ::

----------


## vector

εχω καιρο να ασχοληθω με voip,οι αλλοι ξερουν καλυτερα τι παιζει αυτη τη στιγμη.
μπορεις να φτιαξεις αυτες τις καρτες(πιστωτικες?) που ειναι για οnline αγορες,δε ξερω παλι θα σε γελασω.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Free VoIP Networks
> 
> * History
> 
> Whats a Free VoIP Network?
> Free VoIP Networks are based on the SIP.EDU project, which means:
> 
> * It's a network where you dont pay to register and get a SIP URI.
> * Allows you to *freely dial people inside your domain*.
> ...


καλά ίσως το κοιτάξω anyway μήπως και... άλλα όπως λογικά περιμένω και όπως και λογικά περιγράφεται παραπάνω, προφανώς θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα, αφού δεν με κόβω να βρίσκω provider στο "domain μου" και οι πολλοι δεν έχουν "Free Voip Networks"...

οπότε εκτός κι αν συμβαίνει κάποιο θαύμα, πάλι στο ίδιο καταλήγουμε...

είναι και λογικό εξ'άλλου να μην δέχεται "τζάμπα κλήσεις" μια εμπορική εταιρία...

τεσπα...
ίσως το δοκιμάσω κάποια στιγμή να δώ μπάς και καταφέρω να καλέσω κανέναν με i-call χωρίς χρηματικό νταλαβέρι...  :: 

άλλα πιο πολλούς θα βρώ πιστεύω στο http://www.sip.awmn παρά σε free voip servers ή "my domain"  ::  ...

ρε ysam... για χαβαλέ το έδωσες το λινκ? Νόμισα οτι σοβαρολογούσες...

anyway... καληνύχτα κι απο μένα..  ::  και καλές δουλειές στους voip-παρόχους και λοιπούς "ευεργέτες" του awmn  ::  ...

----------


## enaon

Δεν έχω ξαναδεί άνθρωπο να τρελαίνεται τόσο να αποκτήσει κάτι που ονομάζει ανήθικο και τα ρέστα  :: 

Μόλις λήξουν οι προσφορές από 2-3 εταιρίες που δίνουν δωρεάν κλήσεις στην Ελλάδα, θα σου πω ποιες ήταν να σκάσεις  :: 
Καλύτερα θα στο πώ μία εβδομάδα πριν λήξουν, θα σου φάει μία εβδομάδα να τους πρήξεις εδώ να σου πουν πώς το ρυθμίζεις, και μετά θα σκάσεις  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

::  .. ρε είπα πάω για ύπνο...  ::  ...

δεν τρελένομαι να το αποκτήσω... σιγά, ούτε voip over awmn δεν πολυχρησιμοποιώ...

είναι θέμα "αρχής" υπηρεσίας...

οι υπηρεσίες μέχρι τώρα εξυπηρετούσαν τα συμφέροντα των μελών του δικτύου... βλέπε www sites, dc hubs, torrent trackers, monitoring, asterisks, κλπ κλπ... το νέο καθεστώς λέει οτι εξυπηρετούν συμφέροντα εταιριών και είναι "μια ευγενική χορηγία του συλλόγου αμδα"...

στην περίπτωση που ίσχυε το "free τηλέφωνο" τότε προφανώς είναι όντως μια "καλή ξήγα" προς τα μέλη του δικτύου, διότι παρέχει χωρίς να προσβλέπει σε τίποτα απο αυτά όπως και οι λοιπές υπηρεσίες που προανέφερα!  ::  ...


άλλα προφανώς πάλι ατύχησαμε...  ::  δεν είναι εκεί το ζουμί... για πρόσβαση σε επι πληρωμή υπηρεσίες γίνεται όλος ο τσαμπουκας(!)...

άρα μάλλον καλά τα λέω... άλλα είπαμε αφου έτσι σας αρέσει οοοοοοκκκ!!

tespa... πάω για υπνοοοο!!  ::   ::  'νυχτααααααααααααα... (μέραααα  ::   :: )

----------


## enaon

μα σου είπα, ισχύει το free τηλέφωνο, εντελώς δωρεάν, απόλυτα τσάμπα, παντελώς ατελώς, τρία είναι τα βήματα που έχουμε.

να βρούμε ποιος το προσφέρει, 
να βρούμε σοβαρή γραμμή ινετ για να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε, 
να βρούμε πώς να το στήσουμε,

το δεύτερο λύθηκε, αλλά δύο μένουν 

Πάντως για εσένα φροντίζει ο ysam και ας μην το καταλαβαίνεις. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιούμε τις dsl μας για το voip πλέον, και θα έρχονται τα 0-day πιο γρήγορα  ::

----------


## enaon

μα σου είπα, ισχύει το free τηλέφωνο, εντελώς δωρεάν, απόλυτα τσάμπα, παντελώς ατελώς, τρία είναι τα βήματα που έχουμε.

να βρούμε ποιος το προσφέρει, 
να βρούμε σοβαρή γραμμή ινετ για να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε, 
να βρούμε πώς να το στήσουμε,

το δεύτερο λύθηκε, αλλά δύο μένουν 

Πάντως για εσένα φροντίζει ο ysam και ας μην το καταλαβαίνεις. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιούμε τις dsl μας για το voip πλέον, και θα έρχονται τα 0-day πιο γρήγορα  ::

----------


## socrates

Καλημέρα! Jolly προσφέρεις διασκέδαση!  ::  




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> χωρες δωρεαν οσα στα8ερα η8ελες,μονο *με 5 ευρω το 3μηνο*.
> 
> 
> αποφάσισε ρε μάστορα....
> 
> όταν μπαίνω στο λίτσερς η στο τρολς δεν πληρώνω τζάμπα, ούτε 1 ευρώ το χρόνο...  ...
> 
> anyway.. αν έχεις κανα όντως τζάμπα που να παίζει φυσιολογικά κι όχι φακίρικα κλπ, δώσε... αλλιώς να ψάξω στο λινκ που έδωσε ο ysam μήπως βρώ, γιατί αν όντως παίζει, τότε ναι μιλάμε για άλλη φάση...


Γιάννη (altair) ελπίζω να κατάλαβες γιατί αναφέρθηκα στο ρεύμα του υπολογιστή σου και στην ΔΕΗ.

----------


## ALTAiR

> Γιάννη (altair) ελπίζω να κατάλαβες γιατί αναφέρθηκα στο ρεύμα του υπολογιστή σου και στην ΔΕΗ.


Έτσι πιστεύω, ότι κατάλαβα, απλά έχει ζέστη και δεν είμαι και απόλυτα σίγουρος πια...
 ::   ::

----------


## ngia

> μα σου είπα, ισχύει το free τηλέφωνο, εντελώς δωρεάν, απόλυτα τσάμπα, παντελώς ατελώς, τρία είναι τα βήματα που έχουμε.


lets talk about money...
Δεν είναι μόνο τρία τα βήματα blizόγατε.
Η πρόταση μου ώστε να έχω εντελώς τζάμπα τηλέφωνο (εσείς δε ξέρω τι θα κάνετε και δε με νοιάζει) έχει ως ακολούθως:

Ο κόμβος έχει στοιχίσει συνολικά 6000ε από την αρχή, μαζί με όλα τα παρελκόμενα και τις διαδοχικές αναβαθμίσεις.
Έστω ότι μεταφέρω το νούμερο του οτε στο i-call, οπότε έχω μόνο πάγιο 1ε και για μία ήπια χρήση που κάνω προκύπτει κέρδο$ 200ε ανά έτος.
Απόσβεση του επενδεδυμένου κεφαλαίου θα γίνει σε 30 χρόνια, το οποίο φυσικά δεν είναι αποδεκτό.

Έστω λοιπόν τώρα ότι έχουμε 100 χρήστες με 100ε ανά έτος, δηλαδή 10000ε ανά έτος τζίρο τηλεφωνίας. Αν υποθέσουμε κέρδο$ 30%, το μικτό κέρδο$ ανά έτος είναι 3000ε.
Από αυτά τα χρήματα ο UncleSam έστω ότι παίρνει bonus το 1/00, δηλαδή 3ε.

Άρα, ο UncleSam με το bonus του, μου χρηματοδοτεί την αλλαγή ενός Pigtail το οποίο έχει φθαρεί και θέλει άλλαγμα, ενώ η altec από τα κέρδη της για δύο έτη μου ξεπληρώνει τον κόμβο μου.
Έτσι με την παραπάνω ρεαλιστική και βιώσιμη στο βάθος του χρόνου λύση, εξασφαλίζω τζάμπα τηλεφωνήματα.

----------


## JollyRoger

> μα σου είπα, ισχύει το free τηλέφωνο, εντελώς δωρεάν, απόλυτα τσάμπα, παντελώς ατελώς, τρία είναι τα βήματα που έχουμε.
> 
> να βρούμε ποιος το προσφέρει, 
> να βρούμε σοβαρή γραμμή ινετ για να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε, 
> να βρούμε πώς να το στήσουμε,
> 
> το δεύτερο λύθηκε, αλλά δύο μένουν 
> 
> Πάντως για εσένα φροντίζει ο ysam και ας μην το καταλαβαίνεις. Δεν θα χρησιμοποιούμε τις dsl μας για το voip πλέον, και θα έρχονται τα 0-day πιο γρήγορα


αν υποθέσουμε οτι επιτευχθεί κάτι τέτοιο, και όντως λειτουργήσει, εγώ θα είμαι πλήρως ικανοποιημένος...  ::  ...

οχι γιατι θα αποκτήσω τζάμπα voip  ::  ... αλλά γιατί θα το δώ πλέον σαν μια "απλόχερη παροχή για όλους" σαν τις άλλες...

ενώ τώρα μου κάνει σαν κουμπαράς με ασαφές κερματοδοχείο  ::   :: 







> lets talk about money...


Νικήτα που σ'αρέσουν τα χωρατά... για κάνε μας και μια ανάλυση του πώς λειτουργεί ένας provider, τι και που πληρώνει, πόσο πάνε τα λειτουργικά έξοδα, ποιά είναι αυτά, απο πού καλύπτονται, διαστήματα αποσβέσεων κλπ... ωστε ΜΕΤΑ να είμαστε σε θέση να συγκρινουμε τα πρώτα με τα τελευταία hops της κοινής υπηρεσίας πάνω σε κοινή βάση... 
(έστω και θεωρητική πάνω στη συζήτηση...)

Άλλα δεν ήταν μια τέτοια σύγκριση η πρόθεση σου ε?  ::   ::  ...




τους υπόλοιπους το "καλησπέρα" τους καλύπτει απόλυτα πιστεύω!  ::

----------


## Cha0s

οκ  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> lets talk about money...
> 
> 
> Νικήτα που σ'αρέσουν τα χωρατά... για κάνε μας και μια ανάλυση του πώς λειτουργεί ένας provider, τι και που πληρώνει, πόσο πάνε τα λειτουργικά έξοδα, ποιά είναι αυτά, απο πού καλύπτονται, διαστήματα αποσβέσεων κλπ... ωστε ΜΕΤΑ να είμαστε σε θέση να συγκρινουμε τα πρώτα με τα τελευταία hops της κοινής υπηρεσίας πάνω σε κοινή βάση... 
> (έστω και θεωρητική πάνω στη συζήτηση...)
> Άλλα δεν ήταν μια τέτοια σύγκριση η πρόθεση σου ε?   ...D


Δε ξέρω και δε δίνω δεκάρα του πως λειτουργεί ένας provider, εγώ θέλω να κάνω τζάμπα τηλεφωνήματα, τζάμπα υπηρεσίες κ.τ.λ, αν με πλήρωναν κιόλας που έχουν την τιμή να χρησιμοποιώ τις υπηρεσίες τους καλά θα'ταν .. 
νομίζω συνάδελφοι ότι αυτό το τελευταίο θα πρέπει να το θέσουμε στο επόμενο πλαίσιο θεσμικών διεκδικήσεων μας.

----------


## spirosco

> Δε ξέρω και δε δίνω δεκάρα του πως λειτουργεί ένας provider, εγώ θέλω να κάνω τζάμπα τηλεφωνήματα, τζάμπα υπηρεσίες κ.τ.λ, αν με πλήρωναν κιόλας που έχουν την τιμή να χρησιμοποιώ τις υπηρεσίες τους καλά θα'ταν ..
> νομίζω συνάδελφοι ότι αυτό το τελευταίο θα πρέπει να το θέσουμε στο επόμενο πλαίσιο θεσμικών διεκδικήσεων μας.


Υπαρχει ενα τεχνικο προβληματακι ομως...
δεν υπαρχουν ακομα υποθαλασσιοι ISP's 

 ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εγώ απορώ ξέρετε τι περνάει απ' τα links σας ???
> 
> Αν δηλαδή αυτή τη στιγμή κάποιος εκμεταλλεύεται εν αγνοία σας το AWMN για να βγάλει χρήματα ή να εξοικονομήσει χρήματα μπορείτε να το ελέγξετε ? Σίγουρα όχι γιατί έχουμε πει ότι το bw δεν μας ανήκει για να το ελέγχουμε (και γιατί αν το ελέγχαμε θα είχαμε και ευθύνες για το τι περνάει απ' τους κόμβους μας και ξέρετε αυτό τι σημαίνει).


Υπάρχουν και αποχρώσεις του γκρι. Επειδή ΔΕΝ ξέρουμε τι περνάει από τα links μας, δε σημαίνει ότι θα καθόμαστε απαθείς για αυτά που γνωρίζουμε ότι περνάνε. Δεν μπορούμε να τα ξέρουμε όλα και είναι φυσιολογικό να μας ενοχλούν μόνο αυτά που ξέρουμε. Προφανώς τα υπολοιπα που ΔΕΝ γνωρίζουμε είναι αρκετά περιορισμένα ώστε να διατηρούνται μυστικά.

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...


Η ερώτηση είναι απλή:

*]Μπορώ να συνδεθώ χωρίς να δώσω δραχμή και να κάνω τηλέφωνο;*

----------


## batman_9697

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Η ερώτηση είναι απλή:
> 
> *]Μπορώ να συνδεθώ χωρίς να δώσω δραχμή και να κάνω τηλέφωνο;*


αυτό ακριβώς....

----------


## mojiro

πειτε με βλακα αλλα δε καταλαβαινω πια η διαφορα παροχης web (ειτε
μεσω vpn, ειτε μεσω proxy) απο την παροχη voip...

με τον εναν ή αλλο τροπο παρακαμπτεται αυτο που κανει ο ysam και
κατηγορειται, με μεθοδους κοινα αποδεκτες.

ε αυτο δε το καταλαβαινω,
πως γινεται να δεχεστε οτι καποιος μοιραζεται το κοστος του ιντερνετ (με
τους φιλους του) μεσω vpn's που περνανε μεσα απο το awmn, και μεσα
απο αυτα τα vpn πολλες φορες περναει icall/evoice/whatevervoice.

και δεν δεχεστε την απ'ευθειας συνδεση με εναν proxy.

και στις 2 περιπτωσεις δε κερδιζει ο SIP-Παροχος+OTE ?

αμα δε μας αρεσει ο Internet Sip Proxy τοτε να μη μας αρεσει οποιαδηποτε
αλλη παροχη/υπηρεσια/διασυνδεση/χρηση Internet μεσω awmn.

αμα ειναι απο αυριο οχι απλα να μπλοκαρουμε τα πακετακια απο/προς acn
αλλα και καθε gre/ipip/proxy/mirrors/gateways

----------


## Acinonyx

> πειτε με βλακα αλλα δε καταλαβαινω πια η διαφορα παροχης web (ειτε
> μεσω vpn, ειτε μεσω proxy) απο την παροχη voip...


Θα το καταλάβεις αν απαντήσεις στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:
Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιησω την υπηρεσία http proxy ή το VPN να κάνω browse στο internet χωρίς να μου φύγει ευρολεπτό από την τσέπη;[/*:m:87e66]Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιησω την υπηρεσίας voip proxy να κάνω τηλεφωνήματα χωρίς να μου φύγει ευρολεπτό από την τσέπη;[/*:m:87e66]

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> πειτε με βλακα αλλα δε καταλαβαινω πια η διαφορα παροχης web (ειτε
> μεσω vpn, ειτε μεσω proxy) απο την παροχη voip...
> 
> 
> Θα το καταλάβεις αν απαντήσεις στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:
> Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιησω την υπηρεσία http proxy ή το VPN να κάνω browse στο internet χωρίς να μου φύγει ευρολεπτό από την τσέπη;[/*:m:2af65]Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιησω την υπηρεσίας voip proxy να κάνω τηλεφωνήματα χωρίς να μου φύγει ευρολεπτό από την τσέπη;[/*:m:2af65]


εξαρταται το site στη 1η περιπτωση, και τον παροχο στη 2η.

υπαρχουν ελευθερα sites, υπαρχουν πληρωτικα,
οπως και
υπαρχουν ελευθεροι sip servers, υπαρχουν και πληρωτικοι.

επισης
υπαρχουν sip servers που συνδεονται με τηλεφωνικα δικτυα αλλα και οχι

επισης
υπαρχουν κατηγοριες δωρεαν κλησεων σε διαφορους sip servers

επισης
μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω VPN για να συνδεθω μεσω του awmn σε εναν
αλλο κομβο του δικτυου μας για να βγω στο Internet και να πληρωνω το
Τηλεφωνικο μου voip.

----------


## Acinonyx

> ε αυτο δε το καταλαβαινω,
> πως γινεται να δεχεστε οτι καποιος μοιραζεται το κοστος του ιντερνετ (με
> τους φιλους του) μεσω vpn's που περνανε μεσα απο το awmn, και μεσα
> απο αυτα τα vpn πολλες φορες περναει icall/evoice/whatevervoice.
> .
> .
> .
> αμα δε μας αρεσει ο Internet Sip Proxy τοτε να μη μας αρεσει οποιαδηποτε
> αλλη παροχη/υπηρεσια/διασυνδεση/χρηση Internet μεσω awmn.


Γιατί με 2-3 φίλους δεν μπορεί να βγάλει λεφτά κανείς. Είναι σαν να βγει η τροχαία και να κυνηγάει τα ποδήλατα γιατί δεν έχουν πινακίδες...

Τα χοντρά όμως ενοχλούν...




> και δεν δεχεστε την απ'ευθειας συνδεση με εναν proxy.
> 
> και στις 2 περιπτωσεις δε κερδιζει ο SIP-Παροχος+OTE ?


Αρχικά δεν κερδίζει από αυτους που χρησιμοποιούν την υπηρεσία αλλά από αυτόν που την συντηρεί.

Αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι κάποιος χρήστης κάνει online αγορές από το eshop μέσω http proxy και διακινούνται χρήματα. Και πάλι σκοπός αυτού που συντηρεί την υπηρεσία είναι γενικά να παρέχει web browsing και όχι να κερδίσει το eshop λεφτά. Αν έχει στήσει μαγαζί όμως μεσω του VPN αυτού και το μάθει ο κομβούχος δεν νομίζω ότι θα του αρέσει ιδιαίτερα.  :: 

Στην περίπτωσή μας η συγκεκριμένη υπηρεσία voip δίνει πρόσβαση μόνο σε εμπορικές υπηρεσίες voip. Είναι σαν να σηκώνει κάποιος http proxy ή VPN και να δίνει προσβαση στους χρήστες να μπαίνουν μόνο στα eshop...

----------


## ngia

> Θα το καταλάβεις αν απαντήσεις στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:
> Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιησω την υπηρεσία http proxy ή το VPN να κάνω browse στο internet χωρίς να μου φύγει ευρολεπτό από την τσέπη;[/*:m:0b6fa]Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιησω την υπηρεσίας voip proxy να κάνω τηλεφωνήματα χωρίς να μου φύγει ευρολεπτό από την τσέπη;[/*:m:0b6fa]


Ακριβώς...
Εδώ και τώρα ζητούμε τζάμπα τηλεφωνήματα. Τελείως τζάμπα. Δεν ξέρουμε πως θα γίνει και δε μας αφορά. Εμείς θέλουμε να μην πληρώνουμε δεκάρα τσακιστή. Δηλώνουμε ανυποχώρητοι σε αυτό το θέμα και προχωρούμε δυναμικά από αύριο στη διεκδίκηση των δικαίων αιτημάτων μας με προειδοποιητική 24ώρη απεργία. 
Συγκεκριμένα για 24 ώρες καλούνται οι κ. συνάδελφοι να μην μιλάνε καθόλου σε voip. Σε περίπτωση που δεν εισακουστούν οι αιτήσεις μας θα σταματήσουμε και το DC και όποιος αντέξει. Για την κάλυψη έκτακτων αναγκών μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθούν και οι φρυκτωρίες.

----------


## JollyRoger

άλλα λόγια ν'αγαπιόμαστε...  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> εξαρταται το site στη 1η περιπτωση, και τον παροχο στη 2η.
> 
> υπαρχουν ελευθερα sites, υπαρχουν πληρωτικα,
> οπως και
> υπαρχουν ελευθεροι sip servers, υπαρχουν και πληρωτικοι.


Το συγκεκριμένο το κάλυψα στο παραπάνω post...



> επισης
> υπαρχουν sip servers που συνδεονται με τηλεφωνικα δικτυα αλλα και οχι
> 
> επισης
> υπαρχουν κατηγοριες δωρεαν κλησεων σε διαφορους sip servers


Πες μου πως κάνω κλήση χωρίς να δώσω δραχμή σε κανέναν *ούτε για εγγραφή ούτε για την ίδια την κλήση*.

Εκτός αν εννοείς "δωρεάν" όπως αυτά τα τηλεφωνικά δώρα-κερδίσατε όπου για να πάρεις το δώρο σου πρέπει πρώτα να αγοράσεις ένα σέτ κατσαρόλες.



> επισης
> μπορω να χρησιμοποιησω VPN για να συνδεθω μεσω του awmn σε εναν
> αλλο κομβο του δικτυου μας για να βγω στο Internet και να πληρωνω το
> Τηλεφωνικο μου voip.


Οπως έγραψα παραπάνω, αυτός που συτνηρεί την υπηρεσία VPN το κάνει για να έχεις internet γενικά και όχι για να πληρώνεις το τηλεφωνικό σου voip.

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> πειτε με βλακα αλλα δε καταλαβαινω πια η διαφορα παροχης web (ειτε
> μεσω vpn, ειτε μεσω proxy) απο την παροχη voip...
> 
> 
> Θα το καταλάβεις αν απαντήσεις στις παρακάτω ερωτήσεις:
> Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιησω την υπηρεσία http proxy ή το VPN να κάνω browse στο internet χωρίς να μου φύγει ευρολεπτό από την τσέπη;[/*:m:af7d4]Μπορώ να χρησιμοποιησω την υπηρεσίας voip proxy να κάνω τηλεφωνήματα χωρίς να μου φύγει ευρολεπτό από την τσέπη;[/*:m:af7d4]


το voip to voip δεν πειράζει την τσέπη.

και για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε λίγο. 
Το δίκτυο το στήσαμε για τις τζάμπα υπηρεσίες του ή για τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες του ?
Το θέλουμε να δίνει υποσύνολο των υπηρεσιών μιάς ADSL ή να δίνει κάτι παραπάνω ?

Είναι για αυτούς που μπαίνουν στο δίκτυο για τζάμπα ίντερνετ και δεδομένα ή όχι ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> και για να το ξεκαθαρίσουμε λίγο. 
> Το δίκτυο το στήσαμε για τις τζάμπα υπηρεσίες του ή για τις ευρυζωνικές υπηρεσίες του ?


Θα κάνω αλλιώς την ερώτηση:

Το δίκτυο το στήσαμε για να πληρώνουμε τις υπηρεσίες του;

----------


## Cha0s

Εγώ νόμιζα ότι στήσαμε ένα *ερασσιτεχνικό* δίκτυο για να μάθουμε 5 πράγματα παραπάνω.

Όχι για να κόψουμε τον ΟΤΕ, την ΔΕΗ και την ΕΥΔΑΠ...

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Πες μου πως κάνω κλήση χωρίς να δώσω δραχμή σε κανέναν ούτε για εγγραφή ούτε για την ίδια την κλήση.


Αυτό γίνεται. Φυσικά δεν ανακοινώνεται δημόσια (εγώ δεν θα το κάνω ούτε ιδιωτικά) καθότι θα σταματήσει να ισχύει την ίδια μέρα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πες μου πως κάνω κλήση χωρίς να δώσω δραχμή σε κανέναν ούτε για εγγραφή ούτε για την ίδια την κλήση.
> 
> 
> Αυτό γίνεται. Φυσικά δεν ανακοινώνεται δημόσια (εγώ δεν θα το κάνω ούτε ιδιωτικά) καθότι θα σταματήσει να ισχύει την ίδια μέρα.


Και ποιός θα μας πει πως να χρησιμοποιήσουμε αυτή τη δημόσια αλλά ταυτόχρονα ιδιωτική, δωρεάν αλλά ταυτόχρονα επι πληρωμή υπηρεσία;

----------


## mojiro

@acinonyx
οπως λεει και ο nvak, κλησεις voip2voip δε χρεωνονται, τουλαχιστο οσο
αφορα την evoice & την icall.

αυτες οι 2 μαλιστα με την εγγραφη απο οσο ξερω σου δινουν ενα demo
κλησεων προς σταθερα.

@nvak
ο καθενας εχει μαλλον διαφορετικη προσεγγιση αυτου του θεματος.
ο καθενας συνδεθηκε για διαφορετικο λογο

----------


## mojiro

επισης περα απο τους ελληνικους sip servers φυσικα υπαρχουν και του εξωτερικου.

----------


## Acinonyx

> @acinonyx
> οπως λεει και ο nvak, κλησεις voip2voip δε χρεωνονται, τουλαχιστο οσο
> αφορα την evoice & την icall.
> 
> *αυτες οι 2 μαλιστα με την εγγραφη απο οσο ξερω σου δινουν ενα demo
> κλησεων προς σταθερα.*


*Μπορώ να εγγραφώ δωρεάν ή πρέπει να πάρω το σετ κατσαρόλες;*

----------


## JollyRoger

αφού όλοι συμφωνείτε οτι είναι η συνηθισμένη χρήση του proxy το free voip, και δίδεται αφιλοκερδώς...

δώσατε οδηγίες σύδνεσης στον πρόξυ...

γιατί δεν μας δίνετε τέλος πάντων και το λινκ για registration να πούμε κι ευχαριστώ?  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> @acinonyx
> οπως λεει και ο nvak, κλησεις voip2voip δε χρεωνονται, τουλαχιστο οσο
> αφορα την evoice & την icall.
> 
> *αυτες οι 2 μαλιστα με την εγγραφη απο οσο ξερω σου δινουν ενα demo
> κλησεων προς σταθερα.*
> 
> ...


Ναι μπορείς να εγγραφείς δωρεάν. Το σετ με τις κατσαρόλες είναι το mail επιβεβαίωσης που πρέπει να δώσεις για το registration το οποίο μπορεί να είναι hotmail, gmail, yahoo mail, awmn.net mail, η mail στον δικό σου internetικό mail server που ακούει στην inet ip σου.

Απορώ μάλιστα πως και δεν το έχεις δοκιμάσει μέχρι τώρα, μιας και με την τεχνολογία αιχμής τα πας καλά...

----------


## JollyRoger

link plz?

----------


## koum6984

> *Μπορώ να εγγραφώ δωρεάν ή πρέπει να πάρω το σετ κατσαρόλες;*


με δωρεαν επιδειξη στον χωρο σας

----------


## mojiro

http://www.icall.gr/Features.aspx
http://www.hol.gr/default.asp?pid=23&ct=5&itmid=7

----------


## mojiro

και εν τελη δεν ειναι αναγκη να εχεις εξερχομενες...
μπορεις να το αξιοποιησεις και ως εισερχομενες απλως...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spargy
> 
> Και σε εμενα το ίδιο, registration state: failed, βγάζει το sipura μου
> 
> ysam ΣΩΣΕ ΤΟ ΛΑΟ ΣΟΥ και δώσ' του voip
> 
> 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=429636#429636


για να δούμε αν έχεις δίκιο...  :: 

(σχετικό ποστ)

edit:
(για το μέλλον που θα λείπουν τα μισά ποστς απο τα λινκς, το κάνω attach σε txt μπας και θελήσει κανείς να το δεί)

----------


## spargy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spargy
> 
> ...


Μετά από συνεννόηση είναι δυνατό να επιλυθεί κάθε παρανόηση. Γι' αυτό αφενός χρειάζεται να γράφουμε με ακρίβεια (ισχύει για μένα και ζητώ συγνώμη) και αφετέρου να μην είμαστε αμέσως καταγγελτικοί γιατί η πραγματικότητα μπορεί αν απέχει πολύ από τι θεωρήσαμε με την πρώτη ανάγνωση.

----------


## JollyRoger

> http://www.hol.gr/default.asp?pid=23&ct=5&itmid=7





> Πώς χρησιμοποιείται η υπηρεσία
> 
> Η υπηρεσία hol evoice λειτουργεί όπως ένα κανονικό τηλέφωνο με τη διαφορά ότι οι τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις πραγματοποιούνται μέσω Internet μέχρι τις εγκαταστάσεις της hellas online, και στη συνέχεια δρομολογούνται σε διασυνδεδεμένα δίκτυα τηλεφωνίας μέχρι τον τελικό προορισμό τους.


χμμμ... τζάμπα δεν ακούγεται?  :: 


(spargy δεν είναι αυτό που συζητάμε...  ::  )

----------


## RpMz

> Εγώ νόμιζα ότι στήσαμε ένα *ερασσιτεχνικό* δίκτυο για να μάθουμε 5 πράγματα παραπάνω.
> 
> Όχι για να κόψουμε τον ΟΤΕ, την ΔΕΗ και την ΕΥΔΑΠ...


Αυτο τα λέει όλα....

----------


## JollyRoger

...εδώ όταν λέμε οτι διατίθεται _δωρεάν_ προς όλους εννούμε κάτι τέτοιο:




> Μοναδικά προνόμια τηλεφωνίας μέσω Internet 
> 
> * *Καλείτε άλλους χρήστες της hellas online, δωρεάν!* 
> * Καλείτε προς το παγκόσμιο δίκτυο σταθερής και κινητής τηλεφωνίας με κόστος για πολλούς προορισμούς χαμηλότερο ενός αστικού τηλεφωνήματος
> * *Καλείτε προς διεθνείς αριθμούς (800_toll free) χωρίς χρέωση*


ps. koum δωρεάν επίδειξη δεν έχει!  ::

----------


## CyberSoul

καθε υπηρεσια δεκτη!Αλλωστε δεν υποχρεωνει κανενας κανεναν να τις χρησιμοποιει!

----------


## spargy

> (spargy δεν είναι αυτό που συζητάμε...  )


ολα cool. Don't worry.

----------


## JollyRoger

> http://www.icall.gr/Features.aspx
> http://www.hol.gr/default.asp?pid=23&ct=5&itmid=7


ρε συ mike, δυστυχώς δεν μοιάζει να είναι έτσι όπως τα εννοείς....


όχι μόνο δεν ευχαρίστησε κανείς για την προσφορά του δωρεάν voip (απο τους επίδοξους χρήστες του service), άλλα μπηκαν στη μέση και mods οι οποίοι στείλαν το λινκ που υποδείκνυε τα links σου στον κάδο!!


Τώρα γιατί εδώ τα ίδια πράγματα θεωρούνται φυσιολογική απάντηση, αλλά στο θρεντ που αφορά τη σύνδεση με τον εν λόγω προξυ, θεωρούνται offtopic δεν έχω καταλάβει ακόμα  :: 

πάντως εγώ έκανα την καλή να τα ξαναποστάρω μήπως φανούν χρήσιμα σε κάποιον που δεν έχει ιντερνετ...  ::

----------


## vangel

Και το voipdiscount δεν βγαίνει πλέον... 

Μπράβο για άλλη μια φορά στις παπαριές και στην αντίδραση σε καινούργιες υπηρεσίες. Ας καθήσουμε λοιπόν να πληρώνουμε τον ΟΤΕ αντί να δώσουμε 10ψωροευρώ για δωρεάν κλήσεις σε σταθερά μιας κ έτσι δεν θα βγαίνουν λεφτά από την τσέπη μας, αφού το θέλησαν οι λίγοι και αντιδραστικοί. 

Τελικά ποιος πληρώνει τώρα; Το θέμα είναι να μην βγάζουν οι άλλοι ή να μην βγαίνουν λιγότερα από τις τσέπες μας; Άντε να κλείσουμε και όλους τους proxies, να βάλουμε φίλτρα σε ότι δεν γουστάρουμε, να είμαστε αποκομένοι από οτιδήποτε καλό και καινούργιο και στο τέλος να καθόμαστε σαν μαλάκες να κοιτάζουμε τα posts και τις διαμάχες.

Φοβερή άποψη για το AWMN. Εις ανώτερα στους αντιδραστικούς. 

Όποιος δεν γουστάρει μπορεί να πληρώσει για adsl.

----------


## Cha0s

> Όποιος δεν γουστάρει μπορεί να πληρώσει για adsl.


Προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις αίτηση  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Μάλιστα...
> Όταν σου έστειλα τα links με Pm δεν ήσουν ικανοποιημένος, ήθελες να βγουν δημόσια και για όλους.
> Τώρα που βγήκανε δημόσια ετοιμάζεις την καινούργια γκρίνια, ότι προτείνουμε και καλά οτιδήποτε. Ποιος είπε μωρέ προτείνονται εκτός από σένα? Ζήτησες link για την εγγραφή στην υπηρεσία που και καλά δεν θα ήταν δωρεάν για να βρεις πάτημα και τώρα τι?...


εγώ έλεγα οτι είναι τρόπος πώλησης ο συγκεκριμένος προξυ, και μου λέτε όλοι οτι οριστε, έχει και τζάμπα οπως (μόνο τζάμπα) ειναι κι οι άλλες υπηρεσίες του δικτύου, άρα είναι σαν τις υπόλοιπες....

πολύ φυσιολογικά κατα την παρουσίαση αυτή, υπήρξαν κάποιοι οι οποίοι προφανώς "ψαρώσανε" και νομίσανε οτι όντως θα κάνουν τζάμπα τηλέφωνα όπως κάνουν τζάμπα sip-voip τηλέφωνα στο awmn...

τυχαίνει στην ουσία να ζητάνε το αντίστοιχο του "free on line registration" που έχουν συνηθίσει να βρίσκουν σε κάθε υπηρεσία....

κάνω λάθος όταν λέω οτι το μόνο προτεινόμενο πράγμα προκειμένου να γίνει χρήση της υπηρεσίας, όπως οποιασδήποτε άλλης υπηρεσίας, είναι η μέθοδος που πρότεινε ο mojiro?....

Εξάλλου ήμουν σαφής... ΑΝ ΔΕΝ θέλετε να πληρώσετε, το μόνο που προτείνεται (γενικά σε όλο το παρών φορουμ απ'οτι παρατήρησα) είναι το εξής ταδε...

εγώ το βρίσκω ορθό και ξεκάθαρο.... πιστεύω οτι θα έπρεπε να έχει μπεί στα πρώτα posts του θρεντ της υπηρεσίας μάλιστα, ώστε να μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί όποιος θέλει, κατα τον ίδιο τροπο που σε κάθε υπηρεσία, υπάρχουν συνολικές οδηγίες για να γίνει χρήση αυτής...




> Αφού τα προηγούμενα επιχειρήματά σου αποδείχτηκαν αποτυχημένα (ήσουν λιγάκι ανενημέρωτος) πας να βρεις κάτι άλλο να γκρινιάξεις.


θενκς!  :: 




> Στην υπηρεσία inetvoip2awmn γιατί δεν λες κάτι? Κι αυτή ο ysam την έφτιαξε.. Αν δεν την ξέρεις, είναι αυτή που μπορείς από έξω να καλείς voip του awmn χωρίς να είσαι registered πουθενά. Ειπε ότι θα μπορείς και από icall αργότερα, όρμα.. Ξέρεις, από εκεί ξεκίνησε η ιδέα για τον awmn2inetvoip proxy.


επειδή προφανέστατα δεν τα 'χω με τον υσαμ! χαχαχαχαχα 

αλήθεια αφού συζητάμε τους προξυς... και δεδομένου οτι πλέον κάποιοι clients έχουν πολύ πιο μάπα σύνδεση με το awmn απ'ότι αν είχαν μια 1024 σύνδεση adsl με αυτό....

κανένας επίσημος proxy-gateway απο το internet προς το awmn, έτσι για όλους και με αρκετο b/w όπως αυτός.... υπάρχει? είναι στο πρόγραμμα?...

Ωστε να μπορεί να εξυπηρετηθεί και ο κάποιος φίλος μου ας πούμε που θέλει να έχει πρόσβαση στη δική μου υπηρεσία, όπως εξυπηρετούμαι εγώ που θέλω (λέμε τώρα) να έχω πρόσβαση στο internet-o-voip μου...?...





> Πνεύμα αντιλογίας είσαι μου φαίνεται..... 
> Για να προσπαθήσω να σε μιμηθώ...


γιατί δεν συζητάτε αντί να χαρακτηρίζετε δεν καταλαβαίνω...  ::   :: 




> [πνεύμα αντιλογίας mode on]
> Εγώ λοιπόν λέω να κλείσουμε τα torrents γιατί μας έχεις τσακίσει το πολύτιμο bw μας. Περνάς από τον κόμβο που μου ανοίκει traffic και έτσι μειώνεις τις δικές μου ταχύτητες. Επειδή λοιπόν δεν πλήρωσα τόσα λεφτά για να περνάς εσύ τις τσόντες σου ας κλείσουν όλοι οι trackers (το έπιασα το feeling έτσι?)


πλήρωσες όσα ακριβώς ήθελες, και -νομίζω- παρέχεις προς τους άλλους, οτι απολαμβάνεις κι ο ίδιος, χωρίς κανείς πουθενά να βγάζει απο αυτό, παρα μόνο να "χώνει" όσα ακριβώς γουστάρει ο ίδιος, και να απολαμβάνει τις ίδιες ακριβώς υπηρεσίες με τους λοιπούς χρηστες του δικτύου  :: 





> [πνεύμα αντιλογίας advanced mode activate]
> Εγώ λοιπόν λέω να κλείσουμε και το dc και τα torrents γιατί κάθε 3 και λίγο όλοι τρέχουν να αγοράσουν καινούργιο σκληρό και πλουτίζει η WD, seagate κτλ). Άρα τα παιδιά από το leechers πιθανόν να τα παίρνουν από την seagate για να τους αυξάνουν τις πωλήσεις.. (αντιλαμβάνεσαι την ακυρότητα των επιχειρημάτων ε?)


 ::   ::   ::  τι στιγμή που θα τεθεί οικονομικό κρητίριο για την απολαβή των υπορεσιών που αναφέρεις, θα έχεις δίκιο!  ::   :: 




> [πνεύμα αντιλογίας extreme mode activate]
> Μιας και πλέον δεν χρειάζεσαι adsl για να χρησιμοποιείς inet voip, αλλά και να κάνεις browsing προτείνω να βάλουμε μερικά χρήματα και να τα κάνουμε δωρεά στον ΟΤΕ για την ζημιά που του κάνουν οι κάθε λογής proxy.


γιατί εσυ πιστεύεις αν δεχτούμε οτι ο δίκτυο είναι μέσω πώλησης υπηρεσιών, δεν θα μας έρθουν και τα ανάλογα "έξοδα" απο πλευράς κράτους?  ::   :: 

Όπου γίνεται τζίρος, το κράτος θέλει να φάει, δεν το 'χεις ακουστά?  ::   :: 





> [πνεύμα αντιλογίας terrorist mode copmlete]
> Θέλω proxy για το counterstrike. Αυτός είναι proxy, οι άλλοι είναι χαζομάρες. Proxy για επίσημους steam server ε, για να εκμεταλεύεται και ο kats το original counter που έχει, όχι για τους παράνομους free servers.
> Φυσικά κάτι άκυροι θα μου πουν ότι πάω να αυξήσω της πωλήσεις του cs, αλλά μην τους ακούς.. Θα τους πω κι εγώ κάτι για τον καιρό, θα συνδειτοποιήσουν ότι δεν βγάζουν άκρη και θα λήξει το θέμα..


βασικά όπως είπα και παραπάνω, θα έλεγα "ζητώωω" για προξυ απο το internet ΠΡΟΣ το awmn... θες για CS, θες για άλλες υπηρεσίες?...θες για voip... μαζί σου... εκεί δεν υπάρχει πιθανότητα τζίρου, εκτός κι αν σηκωθεί επι πληρωμή υπηρεσία πάνω στο awmn... (όχι απλα εμπορική... αλλά εντελώς επι πληρωμή... δεν μπορώ να σκευτώ κάτι... αα πχ. tracker με πληρωτό "ratio"...)






> [release all]
> No offence αλλά δε χρειάζεται να βγάζουμε τα αποθημένα μας σε κάθε ευκαιρία. Ο σύλλογος έχει πολλά άτομα που προσπαθούν να κάνουν μερικά πράγματα. Αν δεν σου αρέσουν έλα γράψου και προσπάθησε να τα αλλάξεις.


no offence taken...  :: 

τα αποθημένα είναι δικός σου ορισμός και προφανώς δεν είναι και πολύ ακριβής...  :: 

Ο σύλλογος με πείθει με το χρόνο όσο πάει και περισσότερο, οτι δεν είναι "συλλογος" (επειδή το σύλλογος έχει "συλλογική νοοτροπία" οπου "συλλογική νοοτροπία" δεν έχει ΚΑΜΙΑ σχέση με εγγραφές, αλλά με σεβασμό στους υπόλοιπους, προθεση εξυπηρέτησης όλου του δικτύου κλπ)...

αντιθέτως πρόκειται περι club, στο οποίο όλοι λένε έλα να γραφείς και πάμε για καφέ...  :: 

ας ξαναπώ λοιπον.... ο "συλλογος" δεν με εκφράζει, δεν μπορεί να μου προσφέρει τπτ που με ενδιαφέρει (και δεν έχω καν internet!) και προτιμώ να είμαι με τους "πολλούς" και να το συζητάμε, παρά με τους "λιγους" και να κάνουμε τα δικά μας χωρις να το συζητάμε με τους "πολλούς"....  :: 

Αν η μεγάλη "αμδα-συλλογο-κλαμπ" μάζα αλλάξει λογική, πραγμα που θα φανεί και στο παρων φόρουμ, τότε ίσως αναθεωρήσω...

αλλά αυτά που βλέπω έως και σήμερα μου λένε "μακρυα απο μας"...

όμως κάποια στιγμή που θα περνάω απο αθήνα τετάρτη απόγευμα, ευχαρίστως έρχομαι να γνωριστούμε και να τα πούμε κι απο κοντά!  ::

----------


## vangel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vangel
> 
> Όποιος δεν γουστάρει μπορεί να πληρώσει για adsl.
> 
> 
> Προλαβαίνεις να κάνεις αίτηση


Βασικά εγώ γουστάρω να λειτουργούν υπηρεσίες. Την adsl θα μου την πληρώσεις εσύ ή ο jollyroger; Δεν καταλαβαίνω. Δεν θέλετε να τις χρησιμοποιείτε επειδή είστε μπρούκληδες και θέλετε να πληρώνετε τις κλήσεις σας.... καλώς. Στους άλλους γιατί θέλετε να το στερήσετε αφού εξάλλου όλοι συμφωνούν με την χρησιμότητα της υπηρεσίας. Δεν έγινε ψηφοφορία; ΜΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΤΕ ΡΕ ΣΕΙΣ. Εγώ που θέλω γιατί προσπαθείτε με τις παπαριές να την στερείτε από εμένα και το δύκτιο; ΕΛΕΟΣ. Καθήστε να φτιάξετε τα links σας και τα περί χρηματισμού και ηλιθιότητες αφήστε τα για αλλού. Βάλτε υποψηφιότητα να τα στρώσετε όταν βγείτε. Ή να φάτε και εσείς αν τα καταφέρετε...

----------


## spargy

> πολύ φυσιολογικά κατα την παρουσίαση αυτή, υπήρξαν κάποιοι οι οποίοι προφανώς "ψαρώσανε" και νομίσανε οτι όντως θα κάνουν τζάμπα τηλέφωνα όπως κάνουν τζάμπα sip-voip τηλέφωνα στο awmn...


Από τον τρόπο που γράφεις προφανώς ουδόλως έχεις καταλάβει περί τίνος πρόκειται.

*Χρησιμοποιείς παλικάρι μου την υπηρεσία αυτή; 
Αν όχι, τι σε κόφτει; Ποιό είναι το πρόβλημα σου;*  

Όσους μας ενδιαφέρει και όπως κατάλαβες είμαστε πολλοί έχουμε λόγο και το συζητάμε και θα συνεχίσουμε. Ακόμα και αν ήταν δωρεάν η υπηρεσία, ακόμα και αν μιλάγαμε δωρεάν, ένα είναι σίγουρο: ότι δεν είναι δικό σου θέμα. Εκτός αν "ζορίζεσαι" που δεν μπορείς και εσύ να το κάνεις.. 

*Σε όποιον δεν του αρέσει σε άλλη παραλία*  




> τυχαίνει στην ουσία να ζητάνε το αντίστοιχο του "free on line registration" που έχουν συνηθίσει να βρίσκουν σε κάθε υπηρεσία....


 Αυτή και μόνη η απάντηση αποδεικνύει στους χρήστες της υπηρεσίας οτι δεν την έχεις χρησιμοποιήσει καθόλου: Το registration στο όποίο αναφερόμαστε δεν γίνεται στον πάροχο της voip υπηρεσίας (icall, voipbuster κτλ), αλλά στον sip proxy.  Γκε-γκε;;;

----------


## Cha0s

> *Σε όποιον δεν του αρέσει σε άλλη παραλία*


Οπότε μάζεψε το κουβαδάκι σου γιατί εμένα που δεν την χρησιμοποιώ την υπηρεσία με κόφτει γιατί 'εσύ' (ο οποιοσδήποτε εσύ) που την χρησιμοποιείς περνάς από πάνω μου.

Αυτό έλειπε να μας στείλουν και οι πελάτες τώρα που έχουν δώσει 200-300 ευρώ για να έχουν τζάμπα internet, τσόντες και τηλέφωνο σε αντίθεση με τους κόμβους που έχουν δώσει μερικές εκατοντάδες ευρώ (δεν το σύζητάω για μερικούς από εμάς που είμαστε στο δίκτυο από εποχής 802.11b και περνάμε τις μερικές χιλιάδες ίσως...)

Γκε-Γκε;;


vangel λυπάμαι που τόσο άδικα σου στερούμε το τζάμπα...
Είμαστε αλήτες ε;


 ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Να σου πω την αλήθεια chaos δεν μου την στέρησες εσύ την υπηρεσία. Απλά δεν καταλαβαίνω την επιμονή στο ό'τι δεν θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει. Και εξηγώ και πάλι:

κατεβάζεις και βλέπεις μια ταινία: 6-10E αν πήγαινες σινεμά.

μπαίνεις internet μέσω του acoul ή μπαίνεις awmn μέσω του acoul ενώ αυτός πληρώνει... : γλυτώνεις χρήμα, μπαίνεις στο pc σου από τη δουλειά και κατεβάζεις ένα αρχείο. 

μιλάς στο voip: γλυτώνεις τον ΠΟΤΕ. 

μιλάς στο teamspeak: πάλι γλυτώνεις τον ΠΟΤΕ.

κατεβάζεις ένα πρόγραμμα: γλυτώνεις χρήματα που δεν το αγοράζεις.

Ε γιατί να μην κάνεις και τις κλήσεις σου με 10Ε το τετράμηνο free; Σε χαλάει;

Οπότε μην λέμε συνεχώς ότι όλοι στήσαμε τους ωραίους κόμβους μας από μεράκι και μόνο. Εγώ θέλω να γλυτώνω ότι μου προσφέρεται ΔΩΡΕΑΝ. Κανείς δεν δίνει χρήματα στο χέρι. Απλά σε βοηθάει να μην τα βγάλεις από την τσέπη σου. Και όλοι μας το αρνούμαστε για να μην περνάει ο ένας από τον κόμβο του άλλου. Αυτό σημαίνει δίκτυο; Εγώ αλλιώς το φανταζόμουν όταν αγόραζα τα πράγματα για να στήσω. Και πίστεψέ με... δεν μου τα αγόρασες ούτε εσύ, ούτε ο jolly ούτε μου πληρώνει κανείς τα τηλεφωνήματα ή ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ άλλο τελευταία για να ανήκω στο awmn. Αλλά και κανείς δεν έχει δικαίωμα να στερεί τα αυτονόητα από τους άλλους. Και το αυτονόητο για εμένα είναι οι ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ καθώς τον κόμβο τον έχω ξεχάσει εδώ και μήνες.

Οπότε σήμερα, έτσι απλά για να γλυτώσετε χρήματα, μην βγείτε έξω. Κατεβάστε καμμιά τσοντούλα για να σταματήσετε να γράφετε ότι σας κατέβει και δείτε τη. Γιατί φίλε chaos και φίλε jolly το πιθανότερο αν βγείτε σήμερα για να βγάλετε γκόμενα..... θα σας στοιχίσει ο κούκος αηδόνι. Ενώ αν περάσετε πάνω από κανέναν άλλο... ίσως μαζέψετε και κανά φράγκο να κάνετε register στο voipdiscount. 

Σας αφήνω γιατί έχω να πάω και σε ένα λεσβιάδικο.  ::  
Αρκετά με την altec. Καλή διασκέδαση με τη φαγομάρα.

----------


## Cha0s

> κατεβάζεις και βλέπεις μια ταινία: 6-10E αν πήγαινες σινεμά. 
> 
> μπαίνεις internet μέσω του acoul ή μπαίνεις awmn μέσω του acoul ενώ αυτός πληρώνει... : γλυτώνεις χρήμα, μπαίνεις στο pc σου από τη δουλειά και κατεβάζεις ένα αρχείο. 
> 
> μιλάς στο voip: γλυτώνεις τον ΠΟΤΕ. 
> 
> μιλάς στο teamspeak: πάλι γλυτώνεις τον ΠΟΤΕ. 
> 
> κατεβάζεις ένα πρόγραμμα: γλυτώνεις χρήματα που δεν το αγοράζεις. 
> ...


Με τέτοια σοβαρά επιχειρήματα μπορώ να πω ότι ψήθηκα!
Που κάνω register;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

εδώ: http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/free.html 

Οι δωρεάν κλήσεις σε σταθερά χωρίς register (υπεραστικά και αστικά) διαρκούν 5 λεπτά. Αν κλείσει ξαναπαίρνεις πάλι free. Αν δεν θες να διακόπτεσαι ανά 5, βάζεις 10Ε (Με τη φάπα πάει 12.5E) και μιλάς όσο γουστάρεις για ένα 4μηνο.

Δεν υπάρχει αντιληπτή καθυστέρηση στην συνομιλία. Οπότε αν τα κάποια υπεραστικά και αστικά σας φαίνονται πολλά σε λεφτά που δίνετε... τα 10Ε είναι λίγα.

Και αν πάμε στη θεωρία ότι ναι, λίγα είναι για έναν αλλά για αυτούς που τα μαζεύουν απ'όλους είναι εκατομμύρια.... τότε δεν πρέπει να κυνηγάμε την altec ή τον ysam ή τους proxies, αλλά... τους "ζητιάνους".

Καλύτερα λοιπόν να τελειώνει αυτό το θέμα και να βλέπουμε πως θα κάνουμε λίγο πιο απλά τα πράγματα για να μην τρωγόμαστε χωρίς λόγο...

Δείτε τις ρυθμίσεις στην υπηρεσία του ysam και ίσως καταλάβετε ότι αξίζει κάτι... ειδικά για εσένα jolly που απ'ότι ξέρω δεν έχεις adsl. Αν θες βοήθεια πάρε.... VOIP.  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

τελικά έχεις βάλει κανείς firewall ρε παιδιά? ..  ::  

έχουν αρχίσει και οργιάζουν στο άλλο τοπικ!  ::  


φίλε spargy μ'αρέσει που σχολιάζεις το πώς γράφω!  ::   :: ...

----------


## spargy

> φίλε spargy μ'αρέσει που σχολιάζεις το πώς γράφω!  ...


Να και κάτι που δεν έχεις άδικο.. Πολύ ασχολήθηκα με τις απόψεις σου και έχασα τον χρόνο μου

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> φίλε spargy μ'αρέσει που σχολιάζεις το πώς γράφω!  ...
> 
> 
> Να και κάτι που δεν έχεις άδικο.. Πολύ ασχολήθηκα με τις απόψεις σου και έχασα τον χρόνο μου


τι έγινε έπαιξε ο πρόξυ?  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Τα γνωστά... 
> 
> Είτε μέσω VPN είτε μέσω απευθείας σύνδεσης σε κάποια πόρτα του server θα μπορεί ο οποιοσδήποτε να έχει πρόσβαση στο awmn.
> 
> Ο VPN Server (pptp,L2tp) θα δίνει απευθείας IP από range του awmn. 
> 
> Bandwidth Unlimited.!!! Free of charge.
> 
> Σε λίγες μέρες κοντά σας.
> ...


ysam *αυτή* είναι απάντηση!  ::  

το "this one is on me" τι θα πεί?

----------


## Cha0s

> εδώ: http://www.voipdiscount.com/en/free.html 
> 
> Οι δωρεάν κλήσεις σε σταθερά χωρίς register (υπεραστικά και αστικά) διαρκούν 5 λεπτά. Αν κλείσει ξαναπαίρνεις πάλι free. Αν δεν θες να διακόπτεσαι ανά 5, βάζεις 10Ε (Με τη φάπα πάει 12.5E) και μιλάς όσο γουστάρεις για ένα 4μηνο.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει αντιληπτή καθυστέρηση στην συνομιλία. Οπότε αν τα κάποια υπεραστικά και αστικά σας φαίνονται πολλά σε λεφτά που δίνετε... τα 10Ε είναι λίγα.
> 
> Και αν πάμε στη θεωρία ότι ναι, λίγα είναι για έναν αλλά για αυτούς που τα μαζεύουν απ'όλους είναι εκατομμύρια.... τότε δεν πρέπει να κυνηγάμε την altec ή τον ysam ή τους proxies, αλλά... τους "ζητιάνους".
> 
> Καλύτερα λοιπόν να τελειώνει αυτό το θέμα και να βλέπουμε πως θα κάνουμε λίγο πιο απλά τα πράγματα για να μην τρωγόμαστε χωρίς λόγο...
> ...


Μαρέσει που με παίρνεις σοβαρά...





> ...


Γειά σου ρε προεδράρα λαμόγιο!

Πότε θα κανονίσεις μέσω AWMN να έχεις και τσάμπα νερό για τους φραπέδες στις κλικοσυναντήσεις;  ::   ::  

Το AWMN βασίζεται πάνω σου!!!!!!!!

----------


## NetTraptor

Που είσαι βρε Λακη... πάρε VoIP να τα πούμε... χάθηκες..  ::

----------


## nvak

> οχι ρε συ nvak... απλά να το συνειδητοποιούμε και να ξέρουμε οτι τα χώνουμε επειδή μας γουστάρει....
> 
> είναι μια διαφορά σαν τη διαφορά μεταξύ του "πληρώνω" και "μου τα παίρνουνε"   
> 
> μπορεί να σου κοστίζει το ίδιο στην τελική, άλλα σου κάθεται διαφορετικά!


Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις υπηρεσίες επ' αμοιβή.
Αρκεί να αξίζουν τα λεφτά τους ("πληρώνω") και να μην δίνονται εκβιαστικά ("μου τα παίρνουνε").

Βέβαια έχουμε προ πολλού περάσει σε υποθετική φιλοσοφική συζήτηση....
Αυτό βέβαια δεν είναι κακό, αρκεί να μιλάμε με ειλικρίνεια και όχι για να την "πούμε" σε μερικούς αντιπαθητικούς  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

::  Μπορούμε να συμφωνήσουμε που διαφωνούμε;

Διαφωνουμε στο αν η υπηρεσία που προσφέρει ο ysam είναι εμπορική ή όχι;
Αν ναι έχει καλώς...
Αν όχι, τότε διαφωνούμε στο αν θα πρέπει να περνάνε εμπορικές υπηρεσίες από το δίκτυο;
Αν ναι έχει καλώς...
Αν όχι, τότε πού διαφωνούμε;

Εγώ όπως τα βλέπω τα πράγματα δεν είδα πουθενά κάποια δωρεάν υπηρεσία voip. Κάποια demo των 5 λεπτών και τα δωρεάν είναι αφού εγγραφεί κάποιος και πληρώσει. Θεωρείτε τα demo δωρεάν υπηρεσία;

Στο ίδιο πνέυμα, μπορώ αύριο να στήσω μια επιχείριση internet provider χρησιμοποιώντας το Backbone του AWMN χωρίς κανείς να μου πει τίποτα;

----------


## Cha0s

Αν είναι 'Χορηγία του Συλλόγου' δεν θα σου πει κανείς τίποτα Βασίλη!

Go for it!  ::   ::

----------


## mojiro

ελεος ρε παιδια, πραγματικα ελεος

ειναι ενας SIP PROXY, proxαρει SIP πακετα, οτι και αν ειναι αυτα
ειτε κατευθηνονται προς χαλκο (-> συνηθως εμπορικα για Ελλαδα)
ειτε κατευθηνονται προς ip (-> συνηθως ελευθερα για παντου)

επισης υπαρχει το SIPDISCOUNT αυτη τη στιγμη που δινει δωρεαν
εντελως για Ελλαδα, υπαρχουν αλλα sites που δινουν για Κυπρο,
ενω παρα πολλα απο αυτα δινουν δωρεαν προς Αμερικη, Αγγλια.

Δε ξαναποσταρω URL's για να αποδειξω τα αυτονοητα, διοτι μoιαζετε
πλεον με wifi newbies που δε ψαχνουν στο google.

επισης οσο αφορα το evoice εχει δωρεαν, χωρις περιορισμους κλπ
εισερχομενες κλησεις απο χαλκο, για μενα ας πουμε που δεν θελω
να εχω γραμμη ΟΤΕ και δεν εχω εξερχομενες με καλυπτει.

----------


## JollyRoger

έτσι όπως το 'χω δει εγώ...

συμφωνούμε όλοι οτι είναι κυρίως εμπορική υπηρεσία, με εξαίρεση διάφορα "δωρεάν" που χρησιμοποιούνται ως τρόποι πώλησης....

παρόλα αυτά το γεγονός οτι μας εξυπηρετεί, είναι προφανώς αρκετό ωστε να παραβλέψουμε οτιδήποτε άλλο και να το θεωρήσουμε όπως κάθε άλλη υπηρεσία που "μας εξυπηρετεί"...  ::  ...

Δηλαδή μπορούμε να ταυτίσουμε απο πλευράς σκοπιμότητας έναν voip προξυ απο το internet προς το awmn με έναν voip proxy απο το awmn προς το ιντερνετ....

πάνω στη βάση αυτή μπορούμε φυσικά να δημιουργήσουμε οποιαδήποτε εμπορική υπηρεσία κρίνεται οτι "εξυπηρετεί κάποιους" χρησιμοποιώντας το επιχείρημα, "τι σε κόφτει εσένα" καθώς και το "αμα δε σ'αρεσει μην τη χρησιμοποιείς"...

 ::

----------


## romias

Καλησπέρα
Την i-call την εμαθα απο την κεντρική σελίδα του ΑΜΔΑ

Τα σχόλια δικά σας.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vangel

Δηλαδή αν έλεγε ο ΟΤΕ ότι από εδώ και πέρα οι κλήσεις μέχρι 5 λεπτά θα ήταν δωρεάν, αυτό θα ήταν demo; Αν έλεγε ότι θα είχαμε όλοι απεριόριστες κλήσεις αστικές και υπεραστικές και θα πληρώναμε μόνο το πάγιο (10Ε το τετράμηνο), θα ήταν άσχημα; 

Ίσως να μην γνωρίζω και πολλά για εμπορικοποίηση αλλά σίγουρα γνωρίζω ότι σήμερα παρέλαβα το λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ (252Ε) από τις οποίες οι αστικές και υπεραστικές είναι 180Ε και το πάγιο μαζί με τα τέλη και τις ΦΑΠες είναι 40Ε. Τελικά ποιος μου τα παίρνει; O ΟΤΕ, το voipdiscount, το i-call, οι δικηγόροι, το aerial.net, ο gadgetakias, ο σύλλογος? Δεν με ενδιαφέρει. Αρκεί να μου παίρνουν όσο λιγότερα γίνεται.

Έχουμε καταλήξει όλοι με ένα κινητό στο χέρι επειδή και μόνο το θεωρούμε δεδομένο. Καταλήξαμε να αγοράζουμε UPS για να μην καταστραφούν οι Η/Υ και ο εξοπλισμός μας επειδή η ΔΕΗ το ξύνει και ενώ την πληρώνουμε για να μας γράφει κανονικά. 

Στο σπίτι σας γιατί ρε παίδες δεν ανάβετε κεράκια όπως παλιά στα χωριά σας αλλά γουστάρετε να πληρώνετε τη ΔΕΗ; Γιατί δεν πλένετε σε σκάφες αλλά γουστάρετε πλυντήριο; Γιατί αγοράζετε εξοπλισμό για wi-fi ενώ υπάρχουν γραμμές adsl; Γιατί μαγειρεύετε στην κουζίνα και δεν χρησιμοποιείτε γκάζι; Γιατί έχετε γραμμή του OTE για να μιλήσετε στον απέναντι ενώ μπορείτε να τον δείτε από κοντά; Γιατί χρησιμοποιούσατε την pstn2voip για να πάρετε κάποιον στο το AWMN και δεν τον καλούσατε στο σταθερό; Γιατί έχετε όλοι αυτοκίνητο και δεν χρησιμοποιείτε τις συγκοινωνίες αλλά πληρώνετε parking και τέλη κυκλοφορίας; Γιατί η σελίδα του AWMN βγαίνει inet; Γιατί συνδέετε ασύρματα το σπίτι σας με το μαγαζί σας και τα εξοχικά σας;Γιατί δεν τα κλείνετε όλα να δείτε μετά με τί θα ασχοληθείτε; 

ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΣΤΕ HOMO-SAPIENS. Αλλά εκεί θα καταλήξουμε αν ό'τι καλό συνεχίζει και βγαίνει, εμείς απλά θα το κατακρίνουμε. Επειδή τα demos κ οι υπηρεσίες δεν είναι για εμάς. Εμείς έχουμε μάθει να πληρώνουμε για όλα τα παραπάνω και μας φαίνεται περίεργο που κάτι ίσως μας φανεί χρήσιμο. 

-Σιγά μην είναι τσάμπα. Μας πως; Αφού για όλα τα άλλα τα σκάω και δεν μου μένει μια. Ας το καταστρέψουμε. 

Και μιας και αμπελοφιλοσοφήσαμε, ανοίξτε και nova μιας και έχετε αγοράσει όλοι αποκωδικοποιητές και πληρώνετε κανονικά. Εγώ θα δω ΕΤ1. Δεν χρειάζεται κλειδιά και γουστάρω με τρέλα να πληρώνω δημοτικά τέλη.
Και βέβαια για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε, μπορούμε άνετα να παρακολουθήσουμε και τις διαφημίσεις του MAD. Άκρως μη εμπορικές.

----------


## mojiro

> Δηλαδή αν έλεγε ο ΟΤΕ ότι από εδώ και πέρα οι κλήσεις μέχρι 5 λεπτά θα ήταν δωρεάν, αυτό θα ήταν demo; Αν έλεγε ότι θα είχαμε όλοι απεριόριστες κλήσεις αστικές και υπεραστικές και θα πληρώναμε μόνο το πάγιο (10Ε το τετράμηνο), θα ήταν άσχημα;


οχι, ονειρο θα ητανε  ::

----------


## vangel

> Καλησπέρα
> Την i-call την εμαθα απο την κεντρική σελίδα του ΑΜΔΑ
> 
> Τα σχόλια δικά σας.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ


Μπράβο. Διάβασε και το plugmein να μάθεις πως θα αγοράσεις καινούργιο εξοπλισμό για να χρησιμοποιείς πιο εύκολα και άνετα τις υπόλοιπες υπηρεσίες που αναφέρθηκαν στο ένθετο των ΝΕΩΝ. Και αυτές δωρεάν δεν είναι ή κάνω λάθος; Βέβαια μπορείς να περιμένεις και την ομαδική. Και όταν στα κατεβάσουν όλα και στα φάνε οι δικηγόροι, βρίσε και συ το Σύλλογο μήπως βγει κανένα postάκι υψηλής αναγνωσημότητας. Αλλά μην τους πάρεις ποτέ στο σταθερό. Έχουνε μόνο voip. Τώρα πως θα μπεις... δικό σου πρόβλημα. Εμάς δεν μας νοιάζει. Δεν μας αρέσουν οι υπηρεσίες.

----------


## koum6984

> *Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι θα κάνει ο OTE, η ACN, η ΔΕΗ και ο κυρ Μήτσος της γειτονιάς. Αρκεί να μην χρησιμοποιεί ούτε ένα bit από το bandwidth του backbone του AWMN.-*


++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από romias
> 
> Καλησπέρα
> Την i-call την εμαθα απο την κεντρική σελίδα του ΑΜΔΑ
> 
> Τα σχόλια δικά σας.
> 
> Ευχαριστώ
> 
> ...


νομίζω οτι ο φίλος άλλο ήθελε να πεί...

κι αυτό νομίζω είναι οτι...

πώς είναι δυνατόν φάτσα κάρτα πρώτη μούρη στο "AWMN" (το παρών εννοώ) να έχουμε 2-3 διαφημίσεις i-call και μετά να λέμε οτι μας πείραξε ένας πρόξυ που μας φτάνει ως εκεί....

και αν εννοεί αυτό έχει, πιστεύω,απόλυτο δίκιο....

----------


## vector

ρε σιγουρα δεν κανετε διαφημιση στην altec?γιατι μονο απο σας ακουω για την εταιρια αυτη...

----------


## vangel

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε εσείς. Εγώ απλά ανέφερα το voipdiscount. Πήρε καιρό να στηθεί αλλά από τις 15 αυτές σελίδες τα έβγαλα τα έξοδα.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## quam

Θα προτείνω το λιμεραρχείο να βάζει ένα σήμα, όπως αυτό στην TV, σε κάθε thread στο οποίο έχει ξεκινήσει συλίβδην η μ@λ@κ0π@π@ρ0μπουρδ0λ0γία.

Έχω την εντύπωση πως τελειώσε η εξεταστική και δεν έχετε με τι αλλο να ασχολιθήτε ή μήπως είναι η ζέστη ?.
Παρακαλούντε άπαντες, αν είναι να παλινδρομήσουν οτιδήποτε ας το κάνουν χωρίς να αγγίζουν το πληκτρολόγιο.

ΕΛΕΟΣ ωρέ.  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vangel
> 
> ....
> 
> 
> *Δεν με ενδιαφέρει τι θα κάνει ο OTE, η ACN, η ΔΕΗ και ο κυρ Μήτσος της γειτονιάς. Αρκεί να μην χρησιμοποιεί ούτε ένα bit από το bandwidth του backbone του AWMN.-*
> 
> 
> Εσύ δηλαδή συνδέθηκες στο AWMN για να γλυτώσεις φράγκα;
> ...


Είμαι σίγουρος ότι ούτε 1bit δεν περνάει από εσένα... άρα τι σε κόβει??? Άγονη γραμμή είναι εκεί κάτω έτσι και αλλιώς όπως την καταντήσατε... μην πούμε για τα manipulation σε routing και packet level. 

Το AWMN δεν είναι εσύ και άλλοι 10 (Μαζί με τα έρμαια που φαρμακώνετε εναντίων άλλων συνέχεια… αλλά και αυτά καλά να πάθουν που σας ακούνε) ούτε εμείς και άλλοι 10... η γραμμή βγαίνει από την συνολική αίσθηση που κάλλιστα μπορείς να την πάρεις από την σχετική ψηφοφορία. Και εγώ θα ήθελα πολλά άλλα πράγματα από το AWMN αλλά δεν έχω την δικαιοδοσία... έτσι είναι 
Η γνώμη σου τι πρέπει να περνάει και τι όχι από το AWMN άσχετα αν είναι εμπορικό ή όχι σταματάει μόνο στην ταράτσα σου αλλά ακόμα και εκεί μόνος σου δεν είσαι τίποτα... είσαι ίσως το 1 στα 800… Το bw, το access σε υπηρεσίες και γενικά το τι κάνει και τι είναι το AWMN δεν ανήκει σε κανένα και κανείς δεν έχει το δικαίωμα να το αλλοιώνει.

Μετά από 3 thread εξτρεμιστικής και με το ζόρι επιβολής της γνώμης σας δεν νομίζω ότι θα πρέπει να προσθέσουμε άλλες κουβέντες. Άφησε να ξέρουμε εμείς τι είναι αυτό που μπορούμε και αυτό που δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε σαν Δίκτυο μιας και είμαστε οι μόνοι οι οποίοι ασχολούμαστε συστηματικά με τα κοινά και την ανάπτυξη παρά με το ξεκατίνιασμα τύπου 5GHz και Trolls.awmn

Όποιος έχει τα κότσια και θέλει να λέγετε μάγκας, σωστός, έντιμος και όχι κουρα…. Ας κατεβάσει τον κόμβο του. Δεν του κάνει ποια η φιλοσοφία του δικτύου? Δεν γουστάρει τις φάτσες μας? Whatever… δεν μας νοιάζει και πολύ.

Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα τόσα χρόνια να μας πρήζεται τα συκώτια με τα ίδια και τα ίδια και να δημιουργείτε προβλήματα με κάθε αφορμή. 

Τα κουβαδάκια σας αν χείρας και καλό ταξίδι… είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα περάσετε καλύτερα από εδώ.. 
*
Έχουμε ξεβρακώσει την αξιοπρέπεια αυτού δικτύου στο όνομα της ελεύθερης γνώμης! Σας προκαλώ … Συνεχίστε…*

----------


## JollyRoger

> no τσουβαλιάζειν plz...






> ....


  ::   ::   ::   ::  

ηγήσου του λαού σου πρόεδρε...

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vangel
> 
> ...


Γεια σου και σένα πρόεδρε.

Περιμένω με αγωνία την επόμενη υπηρεσία-χορηγία του συλλόγου σας  ::

----------


## vector

> Περιμένω με αγωνία την επόμενη υπηρεσία-χορηγία του συλλόγου σας


αχαχχαχαχα ημουνα σιγουρος

----------


## Cha0s

Και εγώ  ::

----------


## vector

κ εγω οτι 8αλεγες 


> Και εγώ

----------


## andreas

> Όποιος έχει τα κότσια και θέλει να λέγετε μάγκας, σωστός, έντιμος και όχι κουρα…. Ας κατεβάσει τον κόμβο του. Δεν του κάνει ποια η φιλοσοφία του δικτύου? Δεν γουστάρει τις φάτσες μας? Whatever… δεν μας νοιάζει και πολύ.
> 
> Δεν έχετε δικαίωμα τόσα χρόνια να μας πρήζεται τα συκώτια με τα ίδια και τα ίδια και να δημιουργείτε προβλήματα με κάθε αφορμή. 
> 
> Τα κουβαδάκια σας αν χείρας και καλό ταξίδι… είμαι σίγουρος ότι θα περάσετε καλύτερα από εδώ.. 
> *
> Έχουμε ξεβρακώσει την αξιοπρέπεια αυτού δικτύου στο όνομα της ελεύθερης γνώμης! Σας προκαλώ … Συνεχίστε…*


[/quote]

Προεδρε πρεπει ορισμενες φορες να προσεχεις αυτα που λες.... 
Ξερεις αν ειανι 10 ατομα? Μηπως ειναι 20? Μηπως ειναι 50? Μηπως ειναι παραπανω και παρουμε το ......ουλο??

Και μην προκαλεις και πολυ, ποτε δεν ξερεις ποτε μπορει να αναφλεγει μια κατασταση. Μην γινουμε Θεσσαλονικη, κ. Προεδρε. Κριμα δεν ειναι?

----------


## vector

στη θεσσαλονικη,ειναι πανω απο 1 συλλογοι?

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Cha0s

Δημήτρη, πέρσυ τέτοια εποχή η Altec έδωσε το internet, φέτος το Voip του χρόνου θα βάλει και την συνδρομή.


Τόσο στραβοί είστε πια; Δεν βλέπετε ότι πάνε να χειραγωγήσουν το δίκτυο για προσωπικά συμφέροντα;

Ή επειδή μας βολεύει το τσάμπα internet και το voip στα @@ μας ποια εταιρία θα μπει μέσα να γ@μήσει τον κόπο μας;


Βγάλτε τις παρωπίδες επιτέλους. Μην κοιτάτε μόνο το προσωπικό συμφέρον...

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## fotis

dalex ++++

----------


## fotis

dalex παλι +++++ και για το προηγουμενο post

----------


## simfun

Παρακολουθώ με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον και προβληματισμό το thread. Νομίζω πάντως ότι από τη στιγμή που κάθε κομβούχος είναι κύριος του κόμβου του, απλά ΤΟ ΔΙΚΤΥΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΑΡΧΟ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΑΝΗΚΕΙ ΣΕ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ.  ::  Όποιος νομίζει ότι μπορεί να το χειραγωγήσει όπως αναφέρθηκε παραπάνω, κατά τη γνώμη μου ονειρεύεται. Σιγά μη βασίσει μια εταιρία τις υπηρεσίες της στην καλή διάθεση και την υπευθυνότητα κάθε χομπίστα ο οποίος μπορεί να έχει ξεχάσει offline τον router του και να έχει πάει για μπάνια  ::

----------


## apollonas

Αναφορικά με το φιλοσοφικό σκέλος σίγουρα η κάθε ηλικία βλέπει τα πράγματα απ'το δικό της πρίσμα. Μέσα απ'το κάθε πρίσμα τώρα βγαίνουν και αγνές και πονηρές απόψεις. Δεχόμαστε τις αγνές και απορρίπτουμε τις πονηρές. Βέβαια εδώ τίθεται και θέμα πείρας γιατί σίγουρα οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες μπορούν και κρίνουν σωστότερα τις καταστάσεις. 

Τώρα, στο θέμα μας, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σας έπιασε τώρα με τον proxy. Το i-call κυκλοφορεί στους κόμβους μας ένα χρόνο τώρα μέσω του vpn όπως κυκλοφορούν και τόσα άλλα. Τώρα που στήθηκε ο proxy για να μπορούν όσοι θέλουν να βγαίνουν στο i-call αλλά και σε free voip servers πέσατε να τον φάτε? 
Έπειτα λάβετε υπ'όψιν σας ότι πρόκειται και για υπηρεσία επικοινωνίας η οποία δεν είναι και απαιτιτική σε bw. 
Περνάνε τόσα χρήσιμα πράγματα και τόση σαβούρα απ'τους κόμβους μας κάθε μέρα και βέβαια και δεν ξέρουμε αν χρησιμοποιούνται και για εμπορικούς σκοπούς και θα τα βάλουμε με την επικοινωνία τώρα??? 
Για την χειραγώγηση τώρα με τον τρόπο που αναφέρεται είναι απο χλωμό ώς φανταστικό. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι κόμβοι είναι στις ταράτσες μας και κατεβαίνουν σε δευτερόλεπτα. 
Όσο για την αντιπαράθεση για την αντιπαράθεση.......... ΕΛΕΟΣ!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Την ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ δεν την κατακτάς "δωρεάν" κύριοι. Και σεις στο όνομα του "ΔΩΡΕΑΝ", μεθοδεύετε ΑΝΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΕΣ.


Ας αρχισουμε τότε να πληρώνουμε τέλη διέλευσης ο ένας στον άλλο για να κατακτήσουμε την "ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΙΑ".

----------


## quam

> no τσουβαλιάζειν plz...


Το τσουβάλιασμα είναι εμφανές από την αρχή, αυτό που έγραψα σε πείραξε ?
Το θέμα εξαντλήθηκε δεν το πήρατε ακόμα χαμπάρι. 
Αυτοί που θέλουν να χρησιμοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία ας την χρησιμοποιήσουν, οι άλλοι πάλι που είναι υπεράνω χρημάτων τι τους πειράζει να περάσουν μερικά bits από τον κόμβο τους ή μήπως ξεκινήσαν τις γυφτιές.
Στο φινάλε αν νομίζουν πως οι άλλοι τους καίνε το ρέυμα χωρίς να μπορούν να τους ελέγχουν ας το γυρίσουν σε client.  :: 

Ζήτω η Ελευθερία

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αναφορικά με το φιλοσοφικό σκέλος σίγουρα η κάθε ηλικία βλέπει τα πράγματα απ'το δικό της πρίσμα. Μέσα απ'το κάθε πρίσμα τώρα βγαίνουν και αγνές και πονηρές απόψεις. Δεχόμαστε τις αγνές και απορρίπτουμε τις πονηρές. Βέβαια εδώ τίθεται και θέμα πείρας γιατί σίγουρα οι μεγαλύτερες ηλικίες μπορούν και κρίνουν σωστότερα τις καταστάσεις. 
> 
> Τώρα, στο θέμα μας, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι σας έπιασε τώρα με τον proxy. Το i-call κυκλοφορεί στους κόμβους μας ένα χρόνο τώρα μέσω του vpn όπως κυκλοφορούν και τόσα άλλα. Τώρα που στήθηκε ο proxy για να μπορούν όσοι θέλουν να βγαίνουν στο i-call αλλά και σε free voip servers πέσατε να τον φάτε? 
> Έπειτα λάβετε υπ'όψιν σας ότι πρόκειται και για υπηρεσία επικοινωνίας η οποία δεν είναι και απαιτιτική σε bw. 
> Περνάνε τόσα χρήσιμα πράγματα και τόση σαβούρα απ'τους κόμβους μας κάθε μέρα και βέβαια και δεν ξέρουμε αν χρησιμοποιούνται και για εμπορικούς σκοπούς και θα τα βάλουμε με την επικοινωνία τώρα??? 
> Για την χειραγώγηση τώρα με τον τρόπο που αναφέρεται είναι απο χλωμό ώς φανταστικό. Μην ξεχνάτε ότι οι κόμβοι είναι στις ταράτσες μας και κατεβαίνουν σε δευτερόλεπτα. 
> Όσο για την αντιπαράθεση για την αντιπαράθεση.......... ΕΛΕΟΣ!


Αν δεις παλαιότερα post υπηρχαν χειρότερες αντιδράσεις για το i-call παλιότερα από ότι τώρα.

Δεν είναι θέμα bandwidth. Είναι πρωτοφανές στα χρονικά του AWMN να στήνεται μία υπηρεσία με αποκλειστικό σκοπό την διευκόλυνση των χρηστών στο να αγοράσουν υπηρεσίες.

Και μιάς και θέλουμε να θεωρούμε τους εαυτούς μας ευρυζωνικούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους συνάδελφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες αν θα επέτρεπαν ποτέ να στήθει επαναλήπτης διασυνδεσης με το τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο για να κάνουν φτηνότερα τηλεφωνήματα.

----------


## trendy

> Και μιάς και θέλουμε να θεωρούμε τους εαυτούς μας ευρυζωνικούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους συνάδελφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες αν θα επέτρεπαν ποτέ να στήθει επαναλήπτης διασυνδεσης με το τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο για να κάνουν φτηνότερα τηλεφωνήματα.


Προφανώς όχι. 
Το είδος των qso και το περιεχόμενό τους καθορίζονται στο ΦΕΚ για τις άδειες ραδιοερασιτεχνών και σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι εμπορικές οι qso. 
Όποιος θεωρεί με τέτοια παραδείγματα τον εαυτό του ευρυζωνικό ραδιοερασιτέχνη ή κάπου το έχει χάσει ή προσπαθεί να ξεγελάσει τους υπόλοιπους.

----------


## NetTraptor

Δεν έχουμε καμία σχέση απολύτως με τους ραδιοερασιτέχνες... μόνο τα κεραιοσυστήματα και τον τύπο παρέας... άντε και λίγο κουλτούρα και κοινά μέλη τίποτε άλλο .. μην το πάμε όπου μας συμφέρει συνέχεια! όποτε θέλουμε 9 μετρά ραδιοερασιτέχνες, όποτε θέλουμε τοποθεσίες και όποτε θέλουμε συγκρίσεις εύκολες... καμία σχέση το ένα με το αλλο  ::

----------


## MAuVE

> .... θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους συνάδελφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες ....


'Εχω καμιά δεκαρία χρόνια τεύχη του περιοδικού QST

Είναι μεταξύ 1963-73.

Θυμάμαι ένα άρθρο : "Are patches* legal ?"

* = telephone patches ή επί το ελληνικότερο το να συνδέσεις τον πομποδέκτη βάσης σου με το τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο.

Στα Radio Amateur's Handbook 1965, 1968 και 1971 κουβέντα για phone patching.

Σε αυτό του 1980 πλήρεις οδηγίες στις σελίδες 14-23 και 14-24.

Αντιγράφω και ένα κομμάτι :

_"Few activities can create a more favorable public image for amateurs than to bring people together in this way. Such public service is always appreciated"_

Ελπίζω να σας έλυσα την απορία

----------


## apollonas

Έχουμε κάποια κοινά σημεία αλλά έχουμε και κάποια που είμαστε τελείως αντίθετοι. Και τεχνικά και φιλοσοφικά. Επίσης και απο θέμα υπηρεσιών δεν υπάρχει καμία σύγκριση. (Βοηθάει βέβαια και το μεγαλύτερο όπλο μας που είναι ο υπολογιστής).

----------


## JollyRoger

> Σκοπός του Ασυρμάτου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών είναι:
> α)	Η κατάρτιση, ανάπτυξη και χρήση δικτύου ασυρμάτου ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας στην μητροπολιτική περιοχή των Αθηνών. 
> β)	Η ανάπτυξη της τεχνολογίας ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιών. 
> γ)	Η εκπαίδευση στην χρήση των ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιών. 
> δ)	Η ενημέρωση του κοινού, η προβολή και η διάδοση της τεχνολογίας των ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιών. 
> ε)	Η εκπροσώπηση των χρηστών των ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιών ενώπιον των ρυθμιστικών αρχών. 
> στ)	Η ενημέρωση της Ελληνικής και της διεθνούς κοινότητος ασυρμάτων ψηφιακών τηλεπικοινωνιακών δικτύων για τις δυνατότητες και τις δραστηριότητες της ασυρμάτου ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας στην μητροπολιτική περιοχή των Αθηνών. 
> ζ) Η προώθηση της ιδέας παροχής ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αμφίδρομης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας, με μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα, σε συνεργασία με φορείς τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, οργανισμούς, συλλόγους, Πανεπιστημιακά και ερευνητικά ιδρύματα.


βέβαια αυτό αναφέρεται στο σύλλογο, όχι στο δίκτυο...

άλλα ως πρόεδρος του συλλόγου φίλε νετράπτορ, φαντάζομαι εισαι αρμόδιος...

οπότε θες να μου εξηγήσεις τι σημαίνει ο "μη κερδοσκοπικός χαρακτηρας" του ζ?

----------


## themaxx

@ dalex ++++++++++ να αγιάσει το στόμα σου 




> Ευρυζωνικούς ραδιοερασιτέχνες θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τους συνάδελφους ραδιοερασιτέχνες αν θα επέτρεπαν ποτέ να στήθει επαναλήπτης διασυνδεσης με το τηλεφωνικό δίκτυο για να κάνουν φτηνότερα τηλεφωνήματα.


εάν δεν κάνω λάθος ...στα VHF γίνονταν μεγάλο παζάρι αγοραπωλησιών και με χρήση επαναληπτών επίσης πόσοι είναι αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν τους επαναληπτες για προσωπικούς αυτοματισμούς ε  ::  

και πάλι ΕΑΝ ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΩ ΛΑΘΟς ΑΥΤΑ ΕΤΣΙ ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...
> Είναι μεταξύ 1963-73.
> ...


Μιλάς για μιά εποχή που δεν υπηρχε κινητή τηλεφωνία όπως έχουμε σήμερα. Οι άνθρωποι δε το έκαναν για να γλυτώσουν τον λογαριασμό του ΟΤΕ αλλά για να έχουν κινητό τηλεφωνο.

----------


## Acinonyx

> @ dalex ++++++++++ να αγιάσει το στόμα σου 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


Νομίζω τα έχεις μπερδέψει λίγο.

Αρχικά, οι προσωπικοί αυτοματισμοί δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω με ποια λογική θεωρούνται εμπορικές υπηρεσίες. 

Δεύτερον, ο σκοπός των επαναλήπτών δεν είναι οι αγοραπωλησίες. Η υπηρεσία proxy voip του ysam είναι όμως αποκλειστικά στημένη για να έχουμε πρόσβαση σε εμπορικές υπηρεσίες voip..

Όσο για τις αγοραπωλησίες μεταχειρισμένου εξοπλισμό εκτός από τό ότι κι αυτό δεν είναι εμπορική υπηρεσία να σου πω ότι, από ότι ξέρω, κινείται στα όρια της ραδιοερασιτεχνικής δεοντολογίας να κρατάς τον επαναλήπτη π.χ. 5 λεπτά διαβάζοντας ένα κατεβατό με το τι πουλας.

----------


## petzi

@jollyroger
Δημιουργείς εύκολα εντυπώσεις χωρίς τους στοιχείώδεις λογικούς συνειρμούς.

Το μη-κερδοσκοπικό σημαίνει ότι οποιοδήποτε έσοδο του Συλλόγου ξοδεύται για τη συντηρήσή του και για τους σκοπούς που αναφέρεις, χωρίς να μένει υπόλοιπο στο ταμείο του. Δεν θέτει σκοπό του δηλαδή την αύξηση του κεφαλαίου του (που διατηρεί για τις λειτουργικές του ανάγκες και τις ανάγκες για κοινόχρηστες υπηρεσίες). Καθε ενέργεια του Συλλόγου να αποκτήσει έσοδα γίνεται με προοπτική να δαπανηθούν προς όφελος του δικτύου (και όχι του συλλόγου).
Αν υπονοείς ότι από την πολυσυζητούμενη υπηρεσία υπάρχει οικονομικό όφελος για το Σύλλογο ή για μέλη του ΔΣ σε παρακαλώ να ανακαλέσεις αμέσως.

Αναρωτιέμαι για όλον αυτό το ντόρο. Αν τεχνικά γινόταν να έχει κανείς voip υπηρεσίες όλων των providers τετοιων υπηρεσίων από τους "κλασσικούς" proxies που κατά καιρούς προσφέρουν μέλη του δικτύου θα παιζόταν τέτοιο θέατρο?
Θα μπω στο πειρασμό να επαναλάβω ότι από τη στιγμή που το internet υπάρχει με κάθε τρόπο στο awmn (proxies, dsl sharing, vpn συλλόγου κλπ) όλες του οι υπηρεσίες, δωρεάν και μη, είναι διαθέσιμες σε όλους. 
Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να βρώ διαφορά στη χρήση proxy για συνδρομητική voip τηλεφωνία και στην συνδρομητική παρακολούθηση ενός sex site από τον proxy του δείνα χρήστη.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ειλικρινά, δεν μπορώ να βρώ διαφορά στη χρήση proxy για συνδρομητική voip τηλεφωνία και στην συνδρομητική παρακολούθηση ενός sex site από τον proxy του δείνα χρήστη.


Η αντιστοιχία που κάνεις δεν είναι σωστή. Η διαφορά είναι ότι ο http proxy δεν έχει στηθεί ώστε να δίνει πρόσβαση σε συνδρομικτικά sex site.

Θα σου άρεσε μία τέτοια υπηρεσία http proxy που θα δίνει πρόσβαση ΜΟΝΟ σε sex site?

----------


## petzi

Αν τεχνικά γινόταν ο http proxy να δίνει και voip υπηρεσίες (δωρααν και μη) θα υπήρχε αυτό το post?

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αν τεχνικά γινόταν ο http proxy να δίνει και voip υπηρεσίες (δωρααν και μη) θα υπήρχε αυτό το post?


Αν δεν είχε στηθεί με σκοπό να έχουμε πρόσβαση σε εμπορικές υπηρεσίες voip, φαντάζομαι δεν θα υπήρχε αυτό το post. Πως δεχόμαστε τόσο καιρό το i-call μέσω των vpn tunnels με τη λογική ότι είναι μέρος του internet που χορηγείται από την atlecq

----------


## JollyRoger

> @jollyroger
> Δημιουργείς εύκολα εντυπώσεις χωρίς τους στοιχείώδεις λογικούς συνειρμούς.
> 
> Το μη-κερδοσκοπικό σημαίνει ότι οποιοδήποτε έσοδο του Συλλόγου ξοδεύται για τη συντηρήσή του και για τους σκοπούς που αναφέρεις, χωρίς να μένει υπόλοιπο στο ταμείο του. Δεν θέτει σκοπό του δηλαδή την αύξηση του κεφαλαίου του (που διατηρεί για τις λειτουργικές του ανάγκες και τις ανάγκες για κοινόχρηστες υπηρεσίες). Καθε ενέργεια του Συλλόγου να αποκτήσει έσοδα γίνεται με προοπτική να δαπανηθούν προς όφελος του δικτύου (και όχι του συλλόγου).





> ζ) Η προώθηση της ιδέας παροχής *ευρυζωνικών υπηρεσιών αμφίδρομης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας, με μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα*, σε συνεργασία με φορείς τοπικής αυτοδιοίκησης, οργανισμούς, συλλόγους, Πανεπιστημιακά και ερευνητικά ιδρύματα.


τώρα ποιός κάνει οτι δεν καταλαβαίνει?...

Εγώ τουλάχιστον το βλέπω κάπως έτσι:

όταν συντάχθηκε το καταστατικό, οι συντάκτες προέβλεψαν τέτοιες δυσμενείς εξελίξεις και προσπάθησαν να το προφυλάξουν....

οπότε και βάλανε το "υπηρεσίες με μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα" καθώς και κρατικούς "αφιλοκερδείς" οργανισμους... βλέπε πανεπιστήμια κλπ....

παρακαλώ τα ιδρυτικά μέλη να με διορθώσουν μια και αυτό είναι δική μου εκτίμηση, δεν ήμουν εκεί...

τώρα πώς έχει φτάσει να νοείται το ΑΕΙ το ίδιο με εταιρία, 
το forum του συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ να μοιάζει με site voip εταιρίας, 
ο πρόξυ που δίνει πρόσβαση σε αγορά voip να θεωρείται ακόμη μια υπηρεσία "μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα",
και όλα τα άλλα παράξενα που παρατηρώ... δεν ξέρω....

----------


## petzi

ποιο είναι το κερδοσκοπικό (για το σύλλογο ή για το δίκτυο)? 
σε λίγο θα μας πείς ότι παίρνουμε και ποσοστά!

----------


## Acinonyx

> ποιο είναι το κερδοσκοπικό (για το σύλλογο ή για το δίκτυο)? 
> σε λίγο θα μας πείς ότι παίρνουμε και ποσοστά!


Μάλλον το αντίθετο θα γίνει. Θα πείτε ότι ο Jolly Roger παίρνει ποσοστά από τον ΟΤΕ.  ::

----------


## ysam

Η υπηρεσία έχει στηθεί για να μπορεί ο πατέρας που δεν έχει internet να πάρει τον γιο του στην Αμερική μέσω voip που έχει internet. 

Αυτό και να θέλεις να το πληρώσεις δεν γίνεται.. είναι τσάμπα. 

Ποιος είσαι εσύ φίλε γνωστέ άγνωστε που θα μου πεις τι σκοπό είχα όταν έστησα την υπηρεσία?? Ε?? 

Λοιπόν αφήστε τις @@ριές.. Όλα τα πρωτόκολλα είτε είναι http είτε ftp είτε sip έχουν από πίσω τους υπηρεσίες που μπορεί να πληρώνεις η να είναι τσάμπα. 

Δεν μπορώ (και φαντάζομαι και πολλοί άλλοι) να ακούω ότι αυτός ο proxy δεν είναι τσάμπα η βγήκε για κάτι που δεν είναι τσάμπα. ΕΛΕΩΣ αγγίζει τα όρια της προσβολής πλέον.

----------


## petzi

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από petzi
> 
> ποιο είναι το κερδοσκοπικό (για το σύλλογο ή για το δίκτυο)? 
> σε λίγο θα μας πείς ότι παίρνουμε και ποσοστά!
> 
> 
> Μάλλον το αντίθετο θα γίνει. Θα πείτε ότι ο Jolly Roger παίρνει ποσοστά από τον ΟΤΕ.


πλακα, πλάκα ο ΟΤΕ παραμένει ο πιο αξιόπιστος στο τηλέφωνο  ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

καλώς τον ysam!  :: 

θα μου πείς τελικά τι θα πεί το "this one is on me"?..

----------


## RF

> *Δεν μπορώ (και φαντάζομαι και πολλοί άλλοι) να ακούω ........*


Ρίξε μια γείωση να ησυχάσεις  ::

----------


## mojiro

Ο κομβος mojiro απο αυριο θα προσφερει Gambling Υπηρεσιες διασυνδεμενες με Online Casino's σε ολο τον κοσμο.

Δεχομαι mastercard, paypal και palsecam

Για καθε bet υπαρχουν κρατησεις 5%
Για καθε κερδος υπαρχουν κρατησεις 12.5%
Συμπεριλαμβανεται ΦΠΑ 19%

Για περισσοτερες πληροφοριες επικοινωνηστε με τον νομικο υπευθηνο Ταδοπουλο Γιαννη

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Η υπηρεσία έχει στηθεί για να μπορεί ο πατέρας που δεν έχει internet να πάρει τον γιο του στην Αμερική μέσω voip που έχει internet. 
> Αυτό και να θέλεις να το πληρώσεις δεν γίνεται.. είναι τσάμπα.


http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3 ... ight=icall
Δεν βλέπω να αναφέρεις κάτι τέτοιο στο παραπάνω link. Η μόνη αναφορά που βλέπω είναι στο i-call.




> Ποιος είσαι εσύ φίλε γνωστέ άγνωστε που θα μου πεις τι σκοπό είχα όταν έστησα την υπηρεσία?? Ε??


Δεν χρειαζεται να σου πει κανεις γνωστός άγνωστος. Το είπες μόνος σου:



> Μία νέα υπηρεσία μπήκε σε λειτουργία.
> 
> ΝΑΙ είναι αυτή που όλοι περίμεναν. 
> 
> Από σήμερα μπορούν όλοι οι wireless κόμβοι να βγουν στο i-Call η σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο sip voip service στο Internet μέσο ενός proxy server που στήθηκε για αυτή την δουλειά. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς internet για να μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει. Ακούτε leacheronia?


Πρόσεξε, το i-call είναι με link στο site του.




> EΛΕΩΣ αγγίζει τα όρια της προσβολής πλέον.


Αντίστοιχα θα έλεγα ότι η ανακοινωση του proxy voip αγγίζει τα όρια της διαφήμισης.

----------


## vangel

To αυτονόητο είναι ότι με τους υπόλοιπους proxies μπαίνεις στο e-shop ,πλαισιο, sex shops, sites αγοραπωλησιών, κατεβάζεις σαβούρες από το thegreekz, βλέπεις όπου και να πας μπανεράκια που πατάς για να ικανοποιήσεις την περιέργειά σου και να τσιμπήσεις ιό ώστε να κάνεις search για το "free trial antivirus" και να το σπάσεις στο crack.cd. 

Ενώ εδώ σετάρεις ένα γαμη%$^ο pap και ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο για να έχεις ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ με τους δικούς σου και τον έξω κόσμο. Τόσο τραγικό είναι δηλαδή; 

Μια φορά είπε κάποιος να στήσει κάτι χρήσιμο και πέσαμε σαν τα κοράκια να τον φάμε. Δηλαδή τα "μοντέλα" που υπάρχουν στο awmn με τις σελίδες τους και τα βιογραφικά, σε τί αποσκοπούν; Στην εξάπλωση του modeling στην ευρυζωνικότητα; 

Είναι ψιλά γράμματα και δεν βγαίνει άκρη...




> http://www.awmn/forum/cms_view_article.php?aid=11
> Στα μηχανήματα του σωματείου (δύο στην ACN, ένα στην έδρα) λειτουργούν υπηρεσίες όπως το forum, η AWMNdb, mailserver, dns, repository, nagios. 
> 
> Υπάρχουν άλλα τρία μηχανήματα τα οποία προορίζονται για υπηρεσίες όπως : 
> *web hosting προσωπικών σελίδων* 
> Μirroring (κυβερνητικών sites, οργανισμών, αρχών, πανεπιστημιακών σχολών, φορέων, linux, μεγάλων projects) 
> Mirroring εφεδρείας 
> Virtual machines 
> Antispam-antivirus για τους mail servers 
> ...


Πάντως στο τελευταίο περί συνεργασίας είμαστε πρώτοι. Και πιστεύω ότι συμφωνούμε όλοι.  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αντίστοιχα θα έλεγα ότι η ανακοινωση του proxy voip αγγίζει τα όρια της διαφήμισης.


αφου ειναι proxy γενικης χρησης, πραγματι δε θα πρεπε να εχει παραπομπες και αναφορες στην icall.

ακομη και οι ρυθμισεις θα επρεπε να ειναι με παραδειγμα και οχι με συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια της icall.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Αντίστοιχα θα έλεγα ότι η ανακοινωση του proxy voip αγγίζει τα όρια της διαφήμισης.
> 
> 
> αφου ειναι proxy γενικης χρησης, πραγματι δε θα πρεπε να εχει παραπομπες και αναφορες στην icall.
> 
> ακομη και οι ρυθμισεις θα επρεπε να ειναι με παραδειγμα και οχι με συγκεκριμενα στοιχεια της icall.


όχι αυτό έγινε σωστά... πρώτα το ζήτησε κάποιος και μετά επισημοποιήθηκαν οι ρυθμίσεις του icall  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Ρε συ jolly αφού είσαι τόσο γάτα γιατί δεν το είχες καταλάβει τόσο καιρό που έστηνε την υπηρεσία ο ysam; Έπρεπε να το ποστάρει για να μάθεις τι περνάει από τον κόμβο σου; Λογικά κάθε μέρα θα έπρεπε να είσαι από πάνω και να βάζεις φίλτρα. Απορώ πως σου ξέφυγε. Ευτυχώς που την ανέφερε και ξέρεις τί να κόψεις...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

ρε σεις το ξανάπα.. δεν έχω φίλτρα λέμε...

βρείτε κάτι άλλο να μου χρεώσετε..  ::

----------


## vangel

Εμείς δεν πρόκειται να σε χρεώσουμε. Αν βάλεις όμως i-call κάτι μπορεί να γίνει.  ::  

Λοιπόν τέλος;  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ενώ εδώ σετάρεις ένα γαμη%$^ο pap και ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο για να έχεις ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ με τους δικούς σου και τον έξω κόσμο. Τόσο τραγικό είναι δηλαδή;


Δεν είναι το τραγικό αυτό. Τραγικό είναι που θέλουμε να έχουμε εμπορικές υπηρεσίες από το δίκτυο χωρίς να το παραδεχόμαστε. Όπως επίσης θέλουμε να μας ξέρουν ως κοινότητα που χρησιμοποιεί ανοιχτό λογισμικό ενώ όλοι χρησιμοποιούμε mikrotik...

----------


## vangel

Αγαπητέ acinonyx το παρακάτω είναι για την απορία σου και το αγαπητό μας χωριό. Ελπίζω να τελειώσει έτσι και να αρχίσουμε να μοιραζόμαστε και τίποτα εδώ μέσα...




> Η θεωρία ότι τα αθώα στρουμφάκια προβάλλουν την
> κομμουνιστική θεωρία κυκλοφορεί εδώ και πάρα πολύ
> καιρό. Ενώ οι συνοδευτικές θεωρίες συνομωσίας (οτι
> δηλαδή είναι πράγματι φτιαγμένα έτσι απο τους
> σοβιετικούς για να έχουν τα παιδιά επαφή με τα
> κομμουνιστικα ιδεώδη) αντικρούονται ώς υπερβολικές,
> τα σημάδια ότι, ηθελημένα ή μή, το χωριό των
> αγαπημένων ηρώων των παιδικών μας χρόνων είναι στην
> πραγματικότητα μιά μικρογραφία της ουτοπικής
> ...


Το αστείο με εμάς είναι ότι διαλέξαμε να είμαστε... ψάρια. Εκτός από τον smurf-jolly που επιμένει να είναι παπαγάλος.

----------


## ysam

λέμε πχ. ΠΧ πως το λένε ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ!!!! Και ποιoς σου είπε Bασιλάκη ότι πρέπει να πληρώσεις για να καλέσεις τον φίλο σου στην Aμερική μέσο i-call, sipdiscount και τα όποιον sip proxy θες? 

Ποιο τσάμπα δεν γίνεται. Αν δεν το ξέρεις τότε πραγματικά έχεις άγρια μεσάνυχτα και εσύ και όποιος άλλος οπότε γυρνάτε πλευρό και συνεχίστε τον ύπνο σας. Αν το ξέρετε τότε αφήστε τα σάπια, είναι φτηνό αυτό που προσπαθείτε να κάνετε.

Λοιπόν τελικά δεν έχω καταλάβει. 

Εμένα δεν γουστάρει ο κόσμος?
Την Altec Telecoms? 
Τον σύλλογο? 
Την ανθρωπότητα έτσι όπως έχει δημιουργηθεί? 

Ένα είναι το σίγουρο η γκρίνια δεν έχει τέλος και η πλάκα είναι ότι όλα αυτά γίνονται γιατί κάποιος φώναξε ότι τα 50 euro είναι το πρόβλημα και το ότι ο σύλλογος βγάζει τυράκια (βλέπε Internet VPN) για να φέρει κόσμο. Τώρα να δω εγώ πόσοι θα μπούνε στο δίκτυο και θα περάσουν σουβλάκι τα λινκς του chaos και του Acynoniks.

Tα καλύτερα όμως έρχονται.. ούτε links δεν θα θέλει ο κόσμος πλέον με τον νέο Internet 2 AWMN VPN Server. Τι είσαι στο Internet τι στο AWMN το ίδιο και το αυτό. Είπαμε ΟΝ ΜΕ για τα leecheronia. (c) 2007

----------


## JollyRoger

> Είπαμε ΟΝ ΜΕ για τα leecheronia. (c) 2007


τουλάχιστον αυτό θα το απαντήσεις?

τι σημαίνει?

on you αυτό επειδή η εταιρία δεν το δικαιολογεί?...

δεν θέλω να κάνω υποθέσεις και σε ρωτάω για 3η φορά...

----------


## spargy

> Μια φορά είπε κάποιος να στήσει κάτι χρήσιμο και πέσαμε σαν τα κοράκια να τον φάμε.



Αυτή είναι η ουσία ρε παιδιά.

Ας το ξαναπούμε ακόμα μία φορά: Ο sip proxy δεν είναι δεσμευμένος να περνάει πακέτα μόνο προς την icall. Μπόρεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί και με οποιονδήποτε άλλο voip provider.. Σε κάθε περίπτωση διαφυλλάσεται και δεν εμποδίζεται καθόλου ο ανταγωνισμός των provider. Ο κάθε χρήστης μπορεί να διαλέξει τον όποιο provider γουστάρει.

Όποιος πιστεύει ότι κακώς στήθηκε η υπηρεσία, μπορεί να συνοψίσει τους λόγους της άρνησης του και να μας διαφωτίσει?? έχουμε χαθεί μέσα στην ψιλοκουβέντα...

----------


## simfun

Πάνω από τι γραμμή περνάει ο proxy για να βγει κάποιος προς τα έξω  ::

----------


## spargy

τι εννοείς?

----------


## simfun

> τι εννοείς?


Ο proxy προωθεί τις κλήσεις προς τους VOIP providers που βρίσκονται στο Internet μέσω κάποιας γραμμής έτσι δεν είναι? Τη γεφύρωση AWMN-Internet ποια γραμμή την κάνει?

----------


## ysam

χαχαχαχα όχι δεν είναι θέμα εταιρίας. Είναι όμως για να ρωτάς αφού έτσι και αλλιώς και ότι μα ότι και να απαντήσω εσύ θα το γυρίσεις 15 σβούρες θα το λυγίσεις, θα το τεντώσεις και δεν ξέρω που θα το φτάσεις. 

Αν λοιπόν για σένα είναι ΤΟ θέμα το ON ME που σου λέω τότε όντως πρέπει να "set your priorities m8" εκτός και αν έχεις εξαντλήσει όλα σου τα θέματα και αυτό είναι το μόνο που σε κόφτει πλέον ... χαχαχαχα 

Αααααααααααααα όχι μόλις μου ήρθε.. Μάλλον θέλεις να ξέρεις για να υπολογίσεις αν θα πέσει/πέφτει ποτέ το vpn γιατί σκοπεύεις να περάσεις επαγγελματική υπηρεσία από την δουλειά σου στην άλλη δουλειά σου η στο σπίτι σου!!!! ΧΑ το βρήκα.... 

Εεεερε γλέντια.. που θα ήθελε ποτέ κανείς να στηριχθεί σε αυτό το δίκτυο για να περάσει επαγγελματικές υπηρεσίες... Ρε τρελαθήκατε?

-- θα ήθελε ποτέ κανένας να περνάει από κόμβους που με μία βροχή πέφτουν? 
-- Θα ήθελε ποτέ κανείς να περνάει υπηρεσία από κόμβους που ανά πάσα στιγμή κάποιος κατεβάζει από το leechers τα 5 ταυτόχρονα torrents και πιτώνει το σύμπαν? 
-- θα ήθελε να περνάει κανείς ποτέ από κόμβους χωρίς να έχει support εεχμμ ξέρεις σου έπεσε μπορείς να το σηκώσεις? Εημμμ όχι είμαι στην Εύβοια και πλατσουρίζω..

και άλλα πολλά είμαι σίγουρος τα ξέρετε. αλλά είναι αυτό που λέμε φωνάζω για να φωνάζω και πού'σαι στά'λεγα εγώ.. 

Αααα ρε papashark καιρό που διάλεξες να μην θέλεις (και καλά) να είσαι εδώ μέσα.

----------


## JollyRoger

η πλάκα είναι οτι το διάβασα προσεκτικά ψάχνοντας να βρώ την απάντηση!  ::   ::

----------


## vangel

Jolly the truth is out there. Ελπίζω να σε απαγάγουν να ησυχάσουμε.  ::

----------


## ysam

Αν δεν φτάνουν τα 100Μb (πρακτικά 80-90) ε τότε χαλάλι σας βρε..

----------


## ysam

> Jolly the truth is out there. Ελπίζω να σε απαγάγουν να ησυχάσουμε.


LOL - LOST!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εεεερε γλέντια.. που θα ήθελε ποτέ κανείς να στηριχθεί σε αυτό το δίκτυο για να περάσει επαγγελματικές υπηρεσίες... Ρε τρελαθήκατε?
> 
> -- θα ήθελε ποτέ κανένας να περνάει από κόμβους που με μία βροχή πέφτουν? 
> -- Θα ήθελε ποτέ κανείς να περνάει υπηρεσία από κόμβους που ανά πάσα στιγμή κάποιος κατεβάζει από το leechers τα 5 ταυτόχρονα torrents και πιτώνει το σύμπαν? 
> -- θα ήθελε να περνάει κανείς ποτέ από κόμβους χωρίς να έχει support εεχμμ ξέρεις σου έπεσε μπορείς να το σηκώσεις? Εημμμ όχι είμαι στην Εύβοια και πλατσουρίζω..
> 
> και άλλα πολλά είμαι σίγουρος τα ξέρετε. αλλά είναι αυτό που λέμε φωνάζω για να φωνάζω και πού'σαι στά'λεγα εγώ..


 ::   ::   :: 
Και βέβαια θα ήθελε *όσο δεν θα έχει αυτός την ευθυνη για το backbone!!* Δε νομίζω κανείς να ζητήσει ευθύνες από την altec αν δεν έχει i-call μέσω του voip proxy.

----------


## spargy

> Jolly the truth is out there. Ελπίζω να σε απαγάγουν να ησυχάσουμε.


vangel RuleZ!!!!

----------


## spargy

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spargy
> 
> τι εννοείς?
> 
> 
> Ο proxy προωθεί τις κλήσεις προς τους VOIP providers που βρίσκονται στο Internet μέσω κάποιας γραμμής έτσι δεν είναι? Τη γεφύρωση AWMN-Internet ποια γραμμή την κάνει?


Τι σ' ενδιαφέρει από που περνάει? Σε επηρεάζει σε κάτι εάν περνάει από τη dsl του ysam, τη δική μου, του τάδε ή απο τούνελ της Νικολούλη  ::   ::  
 ::   ::   :: 
Ποιά η πρακτική αξία του ερωτήματος  ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Bill ναι αυτό θέλει η Telecoms να κρύβεται πίσω από την φτηνή δικαιολογία που έδωσες και όχι να δουλεύει η υπηρεσία.. Εεερε καλά τα λέω εγώ.. τσκ τσκ..

----------


## mojiro

απο gsm-data περναει

----------


## simfun

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από simfun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spargy
> 
> ...


Ναι με ενδιαφέρει και όχι δε με επηρεάζει. Ενοχλεί κανέναν να γνωρίζουμε τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες των services που χρησιμοποιούμε?

----------


## spargy

> Ναι με ενδιαφέρει και όχι δε με επηρεάζει. Ενοχλεί κανέναν να γνωρίζουμε τις τεχνικές λεπτομέρειες των services που χρησιμοποιούμε?


Τώρα μάλιστα, συμφωνω και εγώ μαζί σου!  ::  

Στην παρουσα φάση κρίνω σκοπιμότερο να στηρίξουμε την υπηρεσία και μόλις
καταλαγιάσει η "επίθεση", 
πιστεύω θα μπορέσει ο ysam να μας ενημερώσει, μπας και μάθουμε και εμείς κάτι παραπάνω..

----------


## vector

νομιζω εδω 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31610&highlight=
ειναι καλυτερα να ρωτησετε τις αποριες σας μιας κ σε αυτο το τοπικ πλακωνωμαστε

----------


## ngia

> όταν συντάχθηκε το καταστατικό, οι συντάκτες προέβλεψαν τέτοιες δυσμενείς εξελίξεις και προσπάθησαν να το προφυλάξουν....
> 
> οπότε και βάλανε το "υπηρεσίες με μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα" καθώς και κρατικούς "αφιλοκερδείς" οργανισμους... βλέπε πανεπιστήμια κλπ....
> 
> παρακαλώ τα ιδρυτικά μέλη να με διορθώσουν μια και αυτό είναι δική μου εκτίμηση, δεν ήμουν εκεί...
> 
> τώρα πώς έχει φτάσει να νοείται το ΑΕΙ το ίδιο με εταιρία, 
> το forum του συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ να μοιάζει με site voip εταιρίας, 
> ο πρόξυ που δίνει πρόσβαση σε αγορά voip να θεωρείται ακόμη μια υπηρεσία "μη κερδοσκοπικού χαρακτήρα",
> και όλα τα άλλα παράξενα που παρατηρώ... δεν ξέρω....


Όταν φτιάχτηκε ο σύλλογος δεν υπήρχε δίκτυο ... και βασική σκοπιμότητα στο μυαλό κάποιων από τα ιδρυτικά μέλη ήταν η συμμετοχή σε χρηματοδοτούμενα προγράμματα, κάτι που η πρώτη Γ.Σ απέτρεψε (μάλλον από τύχη). Οπότε άστο αυτό....




> οι επιθέσεις εντυπώσιασμού, απ'οτι παρατηρώ εγώ, γίνονται μονομερώς...
> (μπινελίκια, τσουβαλιάσματα, απόπειρες υποβιβασμού συνομιλιτή, offtopic ποστς κατα συρροή κλπ)
> 
> όπως και οι παραθέσεις επιχειρημάτων, σεβασμός στο συνομιλητή κλπ και πάλι μονομερώς!.... Wink


Τα' πες τα'ξανάπες κουραστικό έγινε ... δε πρόκειται να αλλάξει κάποιος άποψη επειδή είπε κάποιος την γνώμη του 1000 φορές ... ούτε και 'συ, μάλλον το αντίθετο.

Από την άλλη ο αγώνας του τζάμπα τώρα δικαιώνεται  :: 
Είσαι στην ταράτσα με το laptop σου ή απολαμβάνεις τον καφέ σου στο σκυλοκαφέ. Ανοίγεις το laptop σου , σχηματίζεις το 7071234567 και χτυπά το τηλέφωνο μου το οποίο μπορεί να είναι σπίτι μου, μπορεί να είναι σε κάποιο άλλο καφέ, μπορεί να είναι στο αεροδρόμιο του κιέβου, και μιλάμε φυσικά τζάμπα.
Ή είμαι στο αεροδρόμιο του κιέβου, σχηματίζω το 2101234567 το οποίο έχεις μεταφέρει σε voip πάροχο, χτυπάει το τηλέφωνο σπίτι σου και εκεί έχεις σετάρει το fritz σου να κάνει divert στο 91581, το οποίο χτυπάει στο laptop σου το οποίο που βρίσκεται στο καφέ.
Πολλά γίνονται φαντασία να έχεις πλέον...

Άραγε θα μπορεί να γίνει ποτέ να έχουμε και κλήσεις καθαρά με ονόματα π.χ να ανοίγεις το voiplook σου όπου και να 'σαι, να πατάς sip:[email protected] γιατί δε μπορεί να θυμάσαι νούμερα, (όπως τα e-mail ένα πράγμα) αλλά πρόσωπα και να χτυπά οπουδήποτε στο κόσμο είσαι (αν καταλαβαίνω καλά γιαυτό το φτιάξανε το sip από τη αρχή)

----------


## proteasdev

Παρακολουθώντας το thread απο την αρχή έχω να ρωτήσω κάποια πράγματα, πιο πολύ προς το τεχνικό κομμάτι θα έλεγα...

1. Έχουμε δυνατότητα για VοIP to land-based telephony και το ανάποδο ?

2. Αν μας απασχολεί το θέμα ασφάλειας/καταγραφής των κλήσεων
(εφόσον περνάνε τα data απο ένα και μόνο σημείο/proxy)
μπορούμε να εφαρμόσουμε κάποιου τύπου κρυπτογράφηση (open-SSL?)

3. Το θέμα του αν περνάνε data απο τον xyz κόμβο ενω αυτός δεν το έχει αποδεχτεί,
ή δεν το ξέρει καν, 
(π.χ. επειδή δεν του αρέσει η εταιρία/άνθρωπος που παρέχει την υπηρεσία)
είναι κάτι στο οποίο έχει νόημα να έχει δικλείδες ελέγχου και π.χ. drop πακέτων,
εφόσον είναι κόμβος σε ένα open-network ?

----------


## vmanolis

Όπως αναφέρω και εδώ,
Αν αφαιρέσουμε τις όποιες υπηρεσίες από το ΑΜΔΑ (DC, Torrent, FTP, VoIP, IRC, Forum, WiND, κλπ κλπ) τότε τι μένει;  ::   ::  
Μήπως το internet που κι αυτό είναι μέσω κάποιου vpn ή proxy;  ::   ::  
Ο καθένας αν μπορεί, ας σηκώσει την Χ υπηρεσία και απλά αν δεν έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα στο ΑΜΔΑ, θα μείνει άχρηστη.  ::  
Δεν φτάνει δηλαδή που κάποιος ανάμεσά μας έχει τις γνώσεις+όρεξη+χρόνο+υποδομή για να σηκώσει μια υπηρεσία, του την λέμε και από πάνω; Έλεος πια.  ::   ::  
Είπαμε με τα χέρια μας να βγάζουμε τα μάτια μας, αλλά μέχρι ένα όριο.  ::   ::  
Εκτός βέβαια και αν υπάρχει κάποιο συμφέρον προσωπικό και όχι συλλογικό, όπως θά 'πρεπε.  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ο καθένας αν μπορεί, ας σηκώσει την Χ υπηρεσία και απλά αν δεν έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα στο ΑΜΔΑ, θα μείνει άχρηστη.


Άρα, μπορούμε να σηκώνουμε οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία αρκεί να είναι χρήσιμη, ακόμη κι αν αυτή θέτει σε κίνδυνο τον μη-κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα του δικτύου.

Αυτό λέμε τόση ώρα όσοι "επιτιθόμαστε". Ότι δεν θέλουμε να παραδεχτούμε πως μπορούμε πολύ εύκολα να ξεπουλησουμε τα ιδανικά μας όταν μας βολεύει.

----------


## vmanolis

> Αυτό λέμε τόση ώρα όσοι "επιτιθόμαστε". Ότι δεν θέλουμε να παραδεχτούμε πως μπορούμε πολύ εύκολα *να ξεπουλησουμε τα ιδανικά μας* όταν μας βολεύει.


Τώρα μας έπιασε νομίζω το πατριωτικό μας.  ::  
Εδώ μιλάμε για κάποια υπηρεσία που θα εξυπηρετεί πρώτα απ' όλους εμάς τους ίδιους.  ::  
Αν εξυπηρετούνται και άλλοι αλλά με "λάθος" τρόπο, το συζητάμε συγκεκριμένα πλέον. Μην το κάνουμε "λύσσα" πια.  ::

----------


## vector

jolly αφιερωμενο:

ο αστυφυλακας ειναι οργανο
το μπουζουκι ειναι οργανο
αρα ο αστυφυλακας ειναι μπουζουκι
οχι ε?παμε παλι...
ο proxy δινει voip
η altec δινει voip (επι πληρωμη) 
αααρα ο proxy δινει voip επι πληρωμη 
οχι?ξαναπαμε παλι,σειρα σου

----------


## andreas

> Ίσως από τα πιο ανούσια topic που έχω διαβάσει ever!
> Μάχη εντυπώσεων σε όλο το μεγαλείο της!
> 
> Να κατέληγε και κάπου να πω ΟΚ!



σορρυ, αλλα εχεις να προσφερεις κατι ουσιαστικο στην συζητηση απο το να γραφεις:

"το πιο ανουσιο", "το πιο ετσι..." , "το πιο αλλιως" ?
Ανουσιο για σενα, σημαντικο για καποιους αλλους.
Εχεις καποιο επιχειρημα να προσθεσεις?





> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Αυτό λέμε τόση ώρα όσοι "επιτιθόμαστε". Ότι δεν θέλουμε να παραδεχτούμε πως μπορούμε πολύ εύκολα *να ξεπουλησουμε τα ιδανικά μας* όταν μας βολεύει.
> 
> 
> Τώρα μας έπιασε νομίζω το πατριωτικό μας.  
> Εδώ μιλάμε για κάποια υπηρεσία που θα εξυπηρετεί πρώτα απ' όλους εμάς τους ίδιους.  
> Αν εξυπηρετούνται και άλλοι αλλά με "λάθος" τρόπο, το συζητάμε συγκεκριμένα πλέον. Μην το κάνουμε "λύσσα" πια.


Πανε χρονια που μας εχει πιασει....
Δεν μας ενδιαφερει ποιος θα χρησιμοποιει την οποιαδηποτε υπηρεσια. Ενας, 10, ολο το δικτυο, μου ειναι αδιαφορο!!
Με εκνευριζει καποιος να πουλαει το ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ και να περναει απο απο τα λινκ μου. Ετσι απλα!

Αραγε, αν εγω κανω μια συνδρομητικη υπηρεσια πανω απο το δικτυο, που θα παιζει μονο ασυρματα τι θα γινει??

----------


## fotis

Το θέμα να τεθεί σε ψηφοφορία ή σε συνέλευση του συλλόγου και να παρθεί δημοκρατικά μια απόφαση. Εχει αηδιάσει ο κόσμος με το παρον topic. Λές και δεν υπάρχει μέσον να αποφασιστεί κάτι...

----------


## vangel

Εντάξει τότε... κόψτε και το vpn και δώστε πίσω και τα λεφτά σε όσους έχουν πληρώσει συνδρομή να τελειώνουμε. Να αρχίσουμε να σπάμε και το δύκτιο και να τα έχουμε όλοι "prive". Ωραία λύση. 

Δεν θέλω να περνάει η altec, το voip μπλα μπλα μπλα μπλα. Μάλλον θα πρέπει να αρχίσουμε να αναρωτιόμαστε αν όλοι αυτοί που θα μπουν στο AWMN και θα κατεβάζουν leechάροντας ασταμάτητα, θα τα πουλάνε ή όχι. Ρε σεις εδώ είπαμε ότι είμαστε το internet της ταράτσας. Τώρα τί θέλετε και χαλιέστε;

Βάλτε φίλτρα να ησυχάσουμε και να πάρουμε γραμμές adsl. Απλό είναι.
Η μεγαλύτερη πλάκα είναι ότι για να είμαστε μέλη πρέπει να πληρώσουμε. Πληρώστε όλοι να γίνουμε μέλη, ώστε να μπορούμε να ψηφίζουμε. Αλλά είπαμε... Τα 50Ε είναι πολλά για να παίρνονται αποφάσεις... ειδικά για τις free υπηρεσίες του... internet της ταράτσας...όπως το καταντήσαμε.

Βασικά για να φτάσουμε ως εδώ βάλαμε όλοι το χεράκι μας. Τώρα όμως έχει ανοίξει διάπλατα προς τα πρόσωπά μας και μας ρίχνει μούτζα. Και το βλέπουν και όλοι οι άλλοι που διαβάζουν το forum. Είτε interneτικοί, παλιοί, νέοι, μέλη και μή... Eίναι άδικο για ένα τέτοιο δίκτυο. Εγώ αυτό έχω μόνο να πω. Κρίμα και ντροπή μας. Αρχίζοντας από εμένα που πούλησα τα ιδανικά μου για μια κλήση σε σταθερό όπως και πολλοί άλλοι.... και όχι την ταράτσα τους σε μια εταιρεία κινητής αλλά στο AWMN. Τουλάχιστον εκεί τα ιδανικά μας ίσως να είχαν μεγαλύτερη αξία.  ::

----------


## city525

> Εντάξει τότε... κόψτε και το vpn και δώστε πίσω και τα λεφτά σε όσους έχουν πληρώσει συνδρομή να τελειώνουμε. Να αρχίσουμε να σπάμε και το δύκτιο και να τα έχουμε όλοι "prive". Ωραία λύση.


ωστε γραφτηκες για το vpn στον συλλογο???
ελα να βγαινουν οι αληθειες σιγα σιγα
ο επομενος που εχει γραφτει για το vpn ??
εχετε αγχωθει μηπως χασετε το vpn?
μηπως χασετε τα λεφτα σας?

----------


## vangel

Δεν είχα καλούς δασκάλους. Πάντως ότι και να γίνει με την υπηρεσία, κάποια στιγμή θα επικοινωνήσω με τον ysam γιατί θα μου άρεσε πολύ να μπορούσα να μάθω να στήνω κάτι τέτοιο. Όχι για την κονόμα αλλά για τη γνώση. 

'Ισως το μόνο topic που θα έπρεπε να κλειδωθεί από την πρώτη στιγμή είναι αυτό κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Από τότε που συνδέθηκα δεν έχω δει τίποτα χειρότερο. Από άτομα που βοηθούσαν ο ένας τον άλλο, από μύθους σαν τον acynonix για εμένα, από μυαλά που χαραμίζονται. 




> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vangel
> 
> Εντάξει τότε... κόψτε και το vpn και δώστε πίσω και τα λεφτά σε όσους έχουν πληρώσει συνδρομή να τελειώνουμε. Να αρχίσουμε να σπάμε και το δύκτιο και να τα έχουμε όλοι "prive". Ωραία λύση.
> 
> 
> ωστε γραφτηκες για το vpn στον συλλογο???
> ελα να βγαινουν οι αληθειες σιγα σιγα
> ο επομενος που εχει γραφτει για το vpn ??
> εχετε αγχωθει μηπως χασετε το vpn?
> μηπως χασετε τα λεφτα σας?


Και μερικοί ακόμη ψάχνουν για ιδανικά. Δεν έχω γραφτεί ακόμη φίλε city525.  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Το θέμα να τεθεί σε ψηφοφορία ή σε συνέλευση του συλλόγου και να παρθεί δημοκρατικά μια απόφαση. Εχει αηδιάσει ο κόσμος με το παρον topic. Λές και δεν υπάρχει μέσον να αποφασιστεί κάτι...


δημοκρατικο ειναι να ψηφισει ο συλλογος?
50 ατομα για 300 κομβους?
κατι δεν παει καλα

----------


## vector

εγω πουχω δωσει ενα καρο λεφτα στο κομβο μου τοκανα για να παρω ιντερνετ?ενταξη ενας client μπορει να γραφτει στο συλλογο γιαυτο κ μονο...

Εγω ομως με το vpn μπορω να βγαλω ΟΛΕΣ μου τις υπηρεσιες στο ιντερνετ 
Θα μπορουσα πριν ενα χρονο να τις βγαλω εξω με μια dsl?οχι
δε μπορειτε να καταλαβετε το πιο απλο:το vpn ειναι ο καλυτερος τροπος να βγουν οι awmn υπηρεσιες στο ιντερνετ.

----------


## Cha0s

Καλό ανέκδοτο! Δεν το είχα ξανακούσει  ::   ::  

Αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν το VPN για να βγάλουν (τις ανύπαρκτες) υπηρεσίες τους προς το internet είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα...

----------


## vector

> Καλό ανέκδοτο! Δεν το είχα ξανακούσει   
> 
> Αυτοί που χρησιμοποιούν το VPN για να βγάλουν (τις ανύπαρκτες) υπηρεσίες τους προς το internet είναι μετρημένοι στα δάχτυλα...


χεσΧΧΧους τους εχω τους υπολοιπους,για τη παρτυ μου λεω


αλλα κ παλι,αν ειναι να του τη λετε,τι να την βγαλει για να τα κουσει και απο πανω?

----------


## Cha0s

> χεσΧΧΧους τους εχω τους υπολοιπους,για τη παρτυ μου λεω




```
[[email protected] ~]# ping  www.vector.awmn
PING www.vector.awmn (10.14.150.90) 56(84) bytes of data.
From gw-nettraptor.vector.awmn (10.14.147.139) icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable
From gw-nettraptor.vector.awmn (10.14.147.139) icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable
From gw-nettraptor.vector.awmn (10.14.147.139) icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
```

Φαντάσου να έπαιζε κιόλας...  ::   ::   ::  


Μην το παιδεύεις, ακόμα και για την πάρτυ σου είναι άκυρο το παράδειγμα...
Δεν έχεις καμία υπηρεσία... να το πει κάνας άλλος πάει στο διάολο  ::   ::

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Ίσως από τα πιο ανούσια topic που έχω διαβάσει ever!
> Μάχη εντυπώσεων σε όλο το μεγαλείο της!
> 
> Να κατέληγε και κάπου να πω ΟΚ! 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Δες την ψηφοφορία στο http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31750 




> Η ψηφοφορία θα βγάλει τα αυτονόητα, πέρα από τις όποιες "*κορώνες*". Η απάντηση θα δωθεί αν υπάρχει μεγάλη συμμετοχή (που μέχρι στιγμής υπάρχει) και αν κατανοήσουμε την νέα υπηρεσία.


Κανένας από εμάς δεν είναι πιο σωστός από το σύνολο και αν μη τι άλλο δεν πρέπει κανείς να προσπαθεί να επιβάλει την άποψη του (άλλο στηρίζω άλλο επιβάλω). Για μένα το να επαναλαμβάνει κάποιος τα ίδια και τα ίδια στο ίδιο topic πέρα του ότι γίνεται κουραστικός, προσπαθεί να επιβάλει και την άποψη του που δεν είναι απαραίτητα σωστή.

----------


## Acinonyx

> 'Ισως το μόνο topic που θα έπρεπε να κλειδωθεί από την πρώτη στιγμή είναι αυτό κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Από τότε που συνδέθηκα δεν έχω δει τίποτα χειρότερο. Από άτομα που βοηθούσαν ο ένας τον άλλο, από μύθους σαν τον acynonix για εμένα, από μυαλά που χαραμίζονται.


 ::  Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα προσβλητικό. Τί εννοείς δηλαδή; Ότι δεν πρέπει να λέμε την άποψη μας για να διατηρήσουμε την ταμπέλα του "μύθου" που ΕΣΥ μας κόλλησες;

Το forum είναι για να κρίνουμε απόψεις και όχι πρόσωπα. Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα αν από αυτό το thread κάποιοι μύθοι σου καταρρίφθηκαν. Θα σε βοηθήσει να εκφράζει την αποψή σου πιό αντικειμενικά.

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από andreas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


ποιος ψηφισε ?
ο καθενας που εχει κανει εγγραφη στο forum?
οι ασυνδετοι?
ποιος?

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εμένα πάντως δεν με χαλάει που:

Διαχειρίζομαι τον κόμβο από το σπίτι όπου είναι ασύνδετος μέσα απο το vpn.
Παίζω cs στο awmn μέσα από το vpn.
Παίζω cs σε BnB server από το πατρικό χωρίς να έχω dsl.
Παίρνω την μάνα μου δωρεάν στο πατρικό (evoice->evoice) χάρη στο vpn.
Στέλνω και δέχομαι mail από τον mailserver του spirosco που βγαίνει από το vpn.
Χρησιμοποιώ τον inet2awmn proxy server του onikoseimai για να δω awmn σελίδες. (που παίζει μέσα από το vpn)
Έχω κι άλλα (mirrors, κτλ) αλλά νομίζω φτάνουν...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κανένας από εμάς δεν είναι πιο σωστός από το σύνολο και αν μη τι άλλο δεν πρέπει κανείς να προσπαθεί να επιβάλει την άποψη του (άλλο στηρίζω άλλο επιβάλω). Για μένα το να επαναλαμβάνει κάποιος τα ίδια και τα ίδια στο ίδιο topic πέρα του ότι γίνεται κουραστικός, προσπαθεί να επιβάλει και την άποψη του.


Από πότε η συζήτηση έγινε επιβολή άποψης; Αν κουράζεσαι από το thread μπορείς να μη το διαβάζεις.

----------


## socrates

Προφανώς ψήφισαν αυτοί που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία (γιατί τους άλλους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει).

Αν έχεις κάποια άλλη αντιπρόταση για το πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτή η ψηφοφορία μπορείς να μας το πεις. Μόνο μη μου πεις να γίνει η ψηφοφορία στο trolls.awmn.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Κανένας από εμάς δεν είναι πιο σωστός από το σύνολο και αν μη τι άλλο δεν πρέπει κανείς να προσπαθεί να επιβάλει την άποψη του (άλλο στηρίζω άλλο επιβάλω). Για μένα το να επαναλαμβάνει κάποιος τα ίδια και τα ίδια στο ίδιο topic πέρα του ότι γίνεται κουραστικός, προσπαθεί να επιβάλει και την άποψη του.
> 
> 
> Από πότε η συζήτηση έγινε επιβολή άποψης; Αν κουράζεσαι από το thread μπορείς να μη το διαβάζεις.


Είναι η κλασσική τακτική απλά για να αφεθεί *και* αυτό το θέμα, να ξεχαστεί και να έρθει σε μερικούς μήνες η επόμενη εμπορική υπηρεσία (όπως έγινε με το icall που σε κάποια φάση σταματήσαμε και ήρθε τώρα το voip)

Πραγματικά έχω αγωνία να δω ποια θα είναι η επόμενη δήθεν μη εμπορική υπηρεσία  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εμένα πάντως δεν με χαλάει που:
> 
> Διαχειρίζομαι τον κόμβο από το σπίτι όπου είναι ασύνδετος μέσα απο το vpn.
> Παίζω cs στο awmn μέσα από το vpn.
> Παίζω cs σε BnB server από το πατρικό χωρίς να έχω dsl.
> Παίρνω την μάνα μου δωρεάν στο πατρικό (evoice->evoice) χάρη στο vpn.
> Στέλνω και δέχομαι mail από τον mailserver του spirosco που βγαίνει από το vpn.
> Χρησιμοποιώ τον inet2awmn proxy server του onikoseimai για να δω awmn σελίδες. (που παίζει μέσα από το vpn)
> Έχω κι άλλα (mirrors, κτλ) αλλά νομίζω φτάνουν...


Κανέναν δεν θα τον χάλαγε...

Όμως έχεις σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κάτι παραπέρα από αυτο που δε μας χαλάει;

Όπως είπα και πριν, δεν έχεις αναρρωτηθεί γιατί οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν χρησιμοποοιουν την υποδομή που έχουν δημιουργήσει για να γλυτώνουν τηλεφωνήματα; Είναι χαζοί και ρομαντικοί;

----------


## koum6984

> Προφανώς ψήφισαν αυτοί που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία (γιατί τους άλλους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει).
> 
> Αν έχεις κάποια άλλη αντιπρόταση για το πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτή η ψηφοφορία μπορείς να μας το πεις. Μόνο μη μου πεις να γίνει η ψηφοφορία στο trolls.awmn.


  ::   ::   ::   ::  
οχι να μην γινει στο trolls
να γινει απο καπου που μπορει να ειναι προσβασιμη μονο wireless
ετσι ωστε να ειναι μονο οι active users και κανενας αλλος.
εχω αδικο?

----------


## vector

> Φαντάσου να έπαιζε κιόλας...    
> Μην το παιδεύεις, ακόμα και για την πάρτυ σου είναι άκυρο το παράδειγμα...
> Δεν έχεις καμία υπηρεσία... να το πει κάνας άλλος πάει στο διάολο


μηπως 8α μου αρχισεις παλι τα: ξερεις τι εχω κανει εγω για το δικτυο?
η μηπως θα μου αγορασεις μηχανηματα?αυτος ο ρατσισμος ρε παιδι μου..ενταξη δεν εχω 7 μηχανηματα στη πολυκατοικια μου,sorry κιολλας.εσυ πουσε πλουσιος μπορεις να υπερηφανευτεις οσο 8ες.
εξαλλου οι υπηρεσιες,τα λινκ,κτλ δεν ειναι προεκταση του πουλιου σου,οτι κ να σηκωσεις παλι μικρη θαναι...(γενικα το λεω οχι για τη δικια σου)
παντως οταν σηκωσω καποια υπηρεσια 8α σου στειλω pm
υγ:κατα καιρους εχω σηκωσει υπηρεσιες,αλλα δεν το δηλωσα στο φορουμ,γιατι πολυ απλα εχω αλλη σχεση με το πουλι μου....

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Προφανώς ψήφισαν αυτοί που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία (γιατί τους άλλους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει).
> 
> Αν έχεις κάποια άλλη αντιπρόταση για το πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτή η ψηφοφορία μπορείς να μας το πεις. Μόνο μη μου πεις να γίνει η ψηφοφορία στο trolls.awmn.
> 
> 
>      
> οχι να μην γινει στο trolls
> ...


Δεν είναι άσχημη σκέψη, βέβαια δεν υπάρχει κάτι στημένο, από όσο γνωρίζω, που να διεσφαλίζει από την μη χρήση ενός internet 2 awmn gateway, καθώς επίσης αποτρέπει κάποιους που είναι εκτός awmn αυτή την περίοδο να ψηφίσουν παρότι έχουν το κάθε δικαίωμα (jungle_traveler, mick_flemm, dti κτλ).

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> Προφανώς ψήφισαν αυτοί που θα χρησιμοποιήσουν την υπηρεσία (γιατί τους άλλους δεν τους ενδιαφέρει).
> 
> Αν έχεις κάποια άλλη αντιπρόταση για το πως θα μπορούσε να γίνει αυτή η ψηφοφορία μπορείς να μας το πεις. Μόνο μη μου πεις να γίνει η ψηφοφορία στο trolls.awmn.
> 
> 
>      
> οχι να μην γινει στο trolls
> ...


Δεν μπορεί να γίνει ποτέ σωστή ψηφοφορία. Ακόμη κι αν ψηφίζαμε ονομαστικά, από την στιγμή που η ψήφος δεν είναι υποχρεωτική αυτοί που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το θέμα δεν θα μπουν στην διαδικασία να ψηφίσουν και θα βγει λάθος αποτέλεσμα.

----------


## enaon

> Όμως έχεις σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κάτι παραπέρα από αυτο που δε μας χαλάει;


Ναι παιδιά, μην είστε αφελής, πίσω από την γωνία είναι το τέρας, θέλει προσοχή.. ίσως να πρέπει να ζήσουμε για πάντα πίσω από αυτήν την γωνία, για το καλό μας.

Το δίκτυο είναι πειραματικό, ερασιτεχνικό, test-bed κλπ.
Μία τρομερή επανάσταση της εποχής μας είναι αυτή του voip. 
Πολλοί από εμάς γιατί μας αρέσει και γιατί κάνοντας παρέα μπορούμε, έχουμε παίξει με το voip.
Πολλοί από εμάς για διάφορους λόγους έχουμε μαύρα μεσάνυχτα μάλλον.

Τώρα είναι μερικοί που φωνάζουν ότι αυτό θα φέρει την καταστροφή. 
Φωνάζουν να σταματήσει, λες και θα σταματήσουν τους άλλους ή τον χρόνο.
Έχουν δύο επιλογές:
Προσπαθούν να μάθουν γιατί γίνετε τόσος ντόρος με το voip, τι κάνει ένας proxy, πειραματίζονται, βελτιώνονται κλπ.
Ενοχλούν αρκετά τους υπόλοιπους ώστε να σταματήσει η παροχή του proxy, για να απολαύσουν το 12 της Βισσυ πιο άνετα. 

Θυμηθείτε στην επιλογή σας παιδιά, ότι στους 5-10-όσοι που κατηγορείτε καρφί δεν καίγεται αντικειμενικά, όχι γιατί δεν θέλουνε το voip, αλλά διότι το έχουνε καιρό, αλλιώς δεν θα ήταν οι 5-10-όσοι κλπ.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> 1.Όμως έχεις σκεφτεί ότι μπορεί να υπάρχει κάτι παραπέρα από αυτο που δε μας χαλάει;
> 2.Όπως είπα και πριν, δεν έχεις αναρρωτηθεί γιατί οι ραδιοερασιτέχνες δεν χρησιμοποοιουν την υποδομή που έχουν δημιουργήσει για να γλυτώνουν τηλεφωνήματα; Είναι χαζοί και ρομαντικοί;


sorry που το άλλαξα λίγο
1. Το conspiracy theories είναι από τις αγαπημένες μου ταινίες.
Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω όμως ότι η Altec και ο ysam δεν ταυτίζονται.
Ο ysam είναι υπάλληλος, και θα εξακολουθεί να ασχολείται με το awmn αν γίνει κηπουρός. Η διαμαρτυρία για το banner είχε μία άποψη, παρόλο που διαφωνούσα. Η διαμαρτυρία όμως για έναν proxy χωρίς αντίτιμο που θα μπορούσε να είχε σηκώσει ο οποιοσδήποτε και είχε ζητηθεί κι όλας όμως είναι κάτι διαφορετικό..
Εξάλλου από εμένα δεν έχει πάρει και δεν θα πάρει cent αφού δεν χρησιμοποιώ icall αλλά evoice. 
2. Δεν είμαστε ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Το voip είναι ένα νόμιμο μέσο επικοινωνίας, (και αναμένεται μάλιστα να αυξήσει το ποσοστό του στην πίτα της επικοινωνίας ) τόσο στο internet όσο και εσωτερικά στο awmn. Άρα η διαφωνία είναι ουσιαστικά στην σύνδεση του asterisk του συλλόγου με τους voip servers του inet. Ας ακούσουμε την άποψη της ΕΕΤΤ λοιπόν, για το αν αυτό είναι νόμιμο ή όχι.

Α και μια παρατήρηση, ο κόμβος μου μου στοιχίζει πολύ πολύ περισσότερα από ότι μια adsl..(όπου όλα τα παραπάνω είναι δεδομένα) Ειδικά σε χρόνο.. Αλλά η ευχαρίστηση είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερη.

Υ.Γ: Εγώ πάντως θα ήθελα να ακούσω από κοντά την άποψή σου. (είσαι συζητήσιμος άνθρωπος, παρόλο που διαφωνούμε). Επιθυμητό θα ήταν να σε δούμε μια τετάρτη στην έδρα (ίσως να σε πείσουμε να βοηθήσεις και σε κάνα routing fest?). Ακόμα και πρόσκληση για πατησιοmeeting δέχομαι , υπόσχομαι να είμαι φρόνιμος και να μην σας ζαλίσω (πολύ).

----------


## Cha0s

> υγ:κατα καιρους εχω σηκωσει υπηρεσιες,αλλα δεν το δηλωσα στο φορουμ,γιατι πολυ απλα εχω αλλη σχεση με το πουλι μου....


Πράγματι.

Εγώ το χρησιμοποιώ που και που σε αντίθεση με σένα που η σχέση σου μαζί του είναι σαν την σχέση μου εμένα με την Πυρηνική Φυσική  :: 


Περιμένω να δω πότε θα μου μιλήσεις με ένα σοβαρό επιχείρημα πέρα από τις παπαρουφουντολογίες που συνηθίζεις να λες απλά επειδή δεν με χωνεύεις (ή απλά σε έκανε κάποιος εκεί τριγύρω να μην με χωνεύεις χωρίς καν να με ξέρεις  ::  - να περιμένω pm με χριστοπαναγίες πάλι;  ::   ::  )

----------


## vector

να στο πω κ αλλιως:κατηγορωντας εσυ κ οι αλλοι το συλλογο,μου θυμιζετε αντιπολιτευση.μηπως θα θελατε να κανετε κ 2ο συλλογο?γιατι τοτε σιγουρα θα εμπορευματοποιηθει το δικτυο κ πολυ φοβαμαι απο αυτους που τωρα φωναζουν.

----------


## Cha0s

Καλά το πήγαινες αλλά το χάλασες...

----------


## vector

ναι αλλα δε μου απαντας...
οκ τοτε,ας ξαναμιλησουμε για τα πουλια μας πουσε ειδικος

----------


## Cha0s

Επειδή πιστεύω ότι δεν είσαι χαζούλης αλλά τον κάνεις.

Δεν θέλω ούτε δευτερο σύλλογο ούτε να γίνει εμπορικό το δίκτυο.


Αν τα ήθελα αυτά θα ήμουν με το μέρος του Συλλόγου ήδη.


Οκ;

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...


Όταν έλεγα "κάτι παραπέρα" εννοούσα χρονικά παραπέρα. Όχι συνομοσίες..

Δεν είμαστε ραδιοερασιτέχνες. Συμφωνώ! Γιατί όμως θέλουμε να περνιόμαστε για τέτοιοι; Ας παραδεχθούμε πια ότι το δίκτυο το έχουμε για την εξυπηρέτηση μας και για να γλιτώνουμε καμιά δραχμή. Γιατί να διαφημίζουμε την συγγένια μας με του ραδιοερασιτεχνες και την κοινότητα ελεύθερου λογισμικού όταν δεν έχουμε σχεδόν καμία σχέση; Ας επιτρέψουμε στις εταιρίες να χρησιμοποιούν ελεύθερα το δίκτυο μας ώστε να προωθούν τις υπηρεσίες τους και ας μη το φέρνουμε απ'έξω απ'εξω. Είναι αδύνατο να χωρέσει πάνω από ένα καρπούζι κάτω από την ίδια μασχάλη.

----------


## fotis

> Δεν μπορεί να γίνει ποτέ σωστή ψηφοφορία. Ακόμη κι αν ψηφίζαμε ονομαστικά, από την στιγμή που η ψήφος δεν είναι υποχρεωτική αυτοί που δεν ενδιαφέρονται για το θέμα δεν θα μπουν στην διαδικασία να ψηφίσουν και θα βγει λάθος αποτέλεσμα.


χαχχχααχαχαχχααχ... ρε έχετε καμία σχέση με το κκε μήπως? τι άλλο θα ακούσουμε...  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

aci, αν παρατηρήσεις τις πρώτες σελίδες του θρεντ, το ψιλοπαραδεχτήκαμε...  :: 

μετά που το έθεσα σαφώς άλλαξε πάλι το σενάριο...  :: 




φίλε foti και λοιποί με αντίστοιχα επιχειρήματα,

γιατί εμφανίζεστε να έχετε την ανάγκη να "τσουβαλιάσετε", "κατατάξετε", "χαρακτηρίσετε", "σχολιάσετε προσωπικά τον συνομιλητή κι όχι το θέμα" κλπ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> να στο πω κ αλλιως:κατηγορωντας εσυ κ οι αλλοι το συλλογο,μου θυμιζετε αντιπολιτευση.μηπως θα θελατε να κανετε κ 2ο συλλογο?γιατι τοτε σιγουρα θα εμπορευματοποιηθει το δικτυο κ πολυ φοβαμαι απο αυτους που τωρα φωναζουν.


Βεβαίως... Δουλευω σε εταιρία που πουλάει υπηρεσίες voip και internet και δε το ξέρω;

----------


## vector

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vector
> 
> να στο πω κ αλλιως:κατηγορωντας εσυ κ οι αλλοι το συλλογο,μου θυμιζετε αντιπολιτευση.μηπως θα θελατε να κανετε κ 2ο συλλογο?γιατι τοτε σιγουρα θα εμπορευματοποιηθει το δικτυο κ πολυ φοβαμαι απο αυτους που τωρα φωναζουν.
> 
> 
> Βεβαίως... Δουλευω σε εταιρία που πουλάει υπηρεσίες voip και internet και δε το ξέρω;


ο καιρος θα δειξει τοτε...

----------


## fotis

> φίλε foti και λοιποί με αντίστοιχα επιχειρήματα,
> 
> γιατί εμφανίζεστε να έχετε την ανάγκη να "τσουβαλιάσετε", "κατατάξετε", "χαρακτηρίσετε", "σχολιάσετε προσωπικά τον συνομιλητή κι όχι το θέμα" κλπ?


Γιατί φίλε Roger όλα τα επιχειρήματα γράφτηκαν στις πρώτες 5 - 6 σελίδες του forum και εχουν ξαναειπωθεί δεκάδες φορές απο διαφορετικά μέλη και με διαφορετικό τρόπο στις υπόλοιπες σελίδες και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να ξαναγράφω τα ίδια πράγματα που μερικά είναι και αυτονόητα για τον κοινό νου. Εφόσον δεν έχω καταφέρει να πείσθώ ή έστω να υποψιάστω μετα απο 22 σελίδες γνώμες, η ανάγνωση του topic όπως καταλάβαίνεις γίνεται καθαρά για διασκεδαστικούς λόγους με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται.  ::

----------


## vector

καλα περιμενε,σε λιγο 8α βαλω και fotos

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> φίλε foti και λοιποί με αντίστοιχα επιχειρήματα,
> 
> γιατί εμφανίζεστε να έχετε την ανάγκη να "τσουβαλιάσετε", "κατατάξετε", "χαρακτηρίσετε", "σχολιάσετε προσωπικά τον συνομιλητή κι όχι το θέμα" κλπ?
> 
> 
> Γιατί φίλε Roger όλα τα επιχειρήματα γράφτηκαν στις πρώτες 5 - 6 σελίδες του forum και εχουν ξαναειπωθεί δεκάδες φορές απο διαφορετικά μέλη και με διαφορετικό τρόπο στις υπόλοιπες σελίδες και δεν έχω κανένα λόγο να ξαναγράφω τα ίδια πράγματα που μερικά είναι και αυτονόητα για τον κοινό νου. Εφόσον δεν έχω καταφέρει να πείσθώ ή έστω να υποψιάστω μετα απο 22 σελίδες γνώμες, η ανάγνωση του topic όπως καταλάβαίνεις γίνεται καθαρά για διασκεδαστικούς λόγους με οτι αυτό συνεπάγεται.


Ωραία.. Ευχαριστούμε που μας ενημέρωσες ότι δεν έχεις κάτι άλλο να προσθέσεις στην κουβέντα ώστε να ξέρουμε να σε αγνοούμε στο εξής.

----------


## fotis

Εδώ αγνοείτε την πλειοψηφία του δικτύου που σας λέει την αντίθετη άποψη, λές να με πειράξει για μένα..? :  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Εδώ *αγνοείτε την πλειοψηφία του δικτύου* που σας λέει την αντίθετη άποψη, λές να με πειράξει για μένα..? :


ρε συ foti... μη με βάλεις να μετρήσω ονομαστικά απο την αρχή του θρεντ την "πλειοψηφία του δικτύου"  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vector

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από fotis
> 
> Εδώ *αγνοείτε την πλειοψηφία του δικτύου* που σας λέει την αντίθετη άποψη, λές να με πειράξει για μένα..? : 
> 
> 
> ρε συ foti... μη με βάλεις να μετρήσω ονομαστικά απο την αρχή του θρεντ την "πλειοψηφία του δικτύου"


οχι καντο,σε προκαλω,αλλα να τους μετρησεις ολους  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

φυσικά.. θα μετρήσω όλους όσους αγνοούμε...

αυτούς δεν λέει κι ο fotis "πλειοψηφία του ΔΙΚΤΥΟΥ"  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vangel
> 
> 'Ισως το μόνο topic που θα έπρεπε να κλειδωθεί από την πρώτη στιγμή είναι αυτό κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη. Από τότε που συνδέθηκα δεν έχω δει τίποτα χειρότερο. Από άτομα που βοηθούσαν ο ένας τον άλλο, από μύθους σαν τον acynonix για εμένα, από μυαλά που χαραμίζονται.
> 
> 
>  Αυτό είναι ιδιαίτερα προσβλητικό. Τί εννοείς δηλαδή; Ότι δεν πρέπει να λέμε την άποψη μας για να διατηρήσουμε την ταμπέλα του "μύθου" που ΕΣΥ μας κόλλησες;
> 
> Το forum είναι για να κρίνουμε απόψεις και όχι πρόσωπα. Χαίρομαι ιδιαίτερα αν από αυτό το thread κάποιοι μύθοι σου καταρρίφθηκαν. Θα σε βοηθήσει να εκφράζεις την αποψή σου πιό αντικειμενικά.


Ότι και να πω... η ψηφοφορία έγινε. Στην τελική αν το πάμε δημοκρατικά, είσαι στην μειοψηφία. Δεν σε εμπόδισα να πεις την γνώμη σου. Τώρα αν προσβλήθηκες από την ταμπέλα του μύθου που εγώ σου κόλλησα... Λάθος μου γιατί καταρρίφθηκε ήδη.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ότι και να πω... η ψηφοφορία έγινε. Στην τελική αν το πάμε δημοκρατικά, είσαι στην μειοψηφία. Δεν σε εμπόδισα να πεις την γνώμη σου. Τώρα αν προσβλήθηκες από την ταμπέλα του μύθου που εγώ σου κόλλησα... Λάθος μου γιατί καταρρίφθηκε ήδη.


ρε συ βαγγ... 

όπως το βλέπω εγώ, δημοκρατικά για το δίκτυο, θα πρέπει να ερωτηθεί το δίκτυο, δημοκρατικά για το σύλλογο, θα πρέπει να ερωτηθεί ο σύλλογος....

δημοκρατικά για το forum, θα πρεπει να ερωτηθεί το φορουμ....


το θέμα του προξυ που συζητάμε ποιόν αφορά?...

πού έγινε η ψηφοφορία?...

δημοκράτικά στο forum = δημοκρατικά στο δίκτυο?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

@socrates
καπως να φτιαχτει μια βαση ενεργων χρηστων
η οποια θα ειναι προσβασιμη και απο ινετ
και οτιδηποτε κρισιμο σαν αυτο να περναει απο κοσκινο απο αυτους τους χρηστες ΜΟΝΟ
εαν υπηρχε αυτο και γινοταν εκει μια ψηφοφορια για το καθε τι το οποιο απασχολει τους κομβους μας και ψηφιζοταν και περναγε τοτε δεν θα μιλουσε κανεις 
οτιδηποτε ηταν αυτο
κατι σαν το thread της ομαδας ΒΒ και να αποφασιζε ενεργα ολο το BB 
οσοι ηταν δηλωμενοι εκει (προσοχη οχι αποκλειστικα μελη του συλλογου αλλα ολοι οσοι ανηκουν στο ΒΒ και θελουν να παρουν μια αποφαση για τα κοινα)
οσοι δεν ειναι δηλωμενοι δεν θα μπορουν να αποφασισουν και απλα θα δεχονται τις αποφασισεις για τετοιου ειδους ζητηματα.

----------


## JollyRoger

βάση ενεργών κόμβων υπάρχει... κι αν δεν είναι τέλεια, είναι θέμα ξεσκαρταρίσματος...

απο το wind-nagios και απο τους κόμβους, μπορείς να έχεις τους διαχειριστές και απο αυτούς τους πελάτες τους....

η τουλάχιστον μπορείς να έχεις μια ονομαστική κατάσταση που σε κάποιους, δίπλα να λεει "δεν ενδιαφέρεται για θέματα που αφορούν τα κοινά του δικτύου"....

άλλα να υπάρχει κάπου... κάτι σαν τις εκλογές ένα πράμα... ναι αποχή αν θες να απέχεις, άλλα μας μετράνε και κάθε τόσο να ξέρουν πόσοι δεν θέλουν...  ::  ...


άλλα δεν είναι εκεί το θέμα προφανώς... 

δες κι εδώ...
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?p=430652#430652

----------


## fotis

> ρε συ foti... μη με βάλεις να μετρήσω ονομαστικά απο την αρχή του θρεντ την "πλειοψηφία του δικτύου"    
> οχι καντο,σε προκαλω,αλλα να τους μετρησεις ολους


Φίλε Roger επειδή θέλω πραγματικά να σε ξεκουράσω απο αυτή την αγχώδη προσπάθεια να προλάβεις όλα τα επιχειρήματα να σου πώ οτι κάποιος άλλος κάνει ήδη καταμέτρηση http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31750
αλλά εσύ θα μου πείς οτι δε ψήφισαν όλοι επειδή δεν τους ενδιαφέρει και οτι αν ψήφιζαν όλοι θα έλεγαν πανυγηρικά όχι στην υπηρεσία, οπότε τι να σου πω .. τα θέλεις και πεδεύεσαι..  ::

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> @socrates
> καπως να φτιαχτει μια βαση ενεργων χρηστων
> η οποια θα ειναι προσβασιμη και απο ινετ
> και οτιδηποτε κρισιμο σαν αυτο να περναει απο κοσκινο απο αυτους τους χρηστες ΜΟΝΟ
> εαν υπηρχε αυτο και γινοταν εκει μια ψηφοφορια για το καθε τι το οποιο απασχολει τους κομβους μας και ψηφιζοταν και περναγε τοτε δεν θα μιλουσε κανεις 
> οτιδηποτε ηταν αυτο
> κατι σαν το thread της ομαδας ΒΒ και να αποφασιζε ενεργα ολο το BB 
> οσοι ηταν δηλωμενοι εκει (προσοχη οχι αποκλειστικα μελη του συλλογου αλλα ολοι οσοι ανηκουν στο ΒΒ και θελουν να παρουν μια αποφαση για τα κοινα)
> οσοι δεν ειναι δηλωμενοι δεν θα μπορουν να αποφασισουν και απλα θα δεχονται τις αποφασισεις για τετοιου ειδους ζητηματα.


Άντε στρώστε πισινό και γράψτε καμιά γραμμή κώδικα.. Καλός ο σχεδιασμός αλλά το να λέμε φτιάξτε αυτό και εκείνο.... Φτιάξτε το μόνοι σας και θα το αξιοποιήσουμε :Stick Out Tongue: 
Άσε που κι έτσι: Δεν διαβάζει όλο το αwmn forum / Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να ξέρει όλο το awmn και να μπορεί να κρίνει / δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να ασχολείται να το ενημερώνει συνεχώς/ όσο εύκολο είναι να φτιάχνεις fake λογαριασμούς είναι και να φτιάχνεις fake καταχωρήσεις στο wind / πάλι κάποιος θα θεωρεί την ψήφο του πιο σημαντική από του ασύνδετου ή του client για θέματα ΒΒ/δρομολόγησης άρα θα αμφισβητεί τα αποτελέσματα/ κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ.
Φαντάσου άμα στην θεωρία έχει τόσες τρύπες πόσες θα έχει στην πράξη..

----------


## JollyRoger

και που να δείς ο "Συλλογός" στην πράξη πόσες τρύπες έχει...  :: 

βλέπεις κανέναν να λέει "διαλύστε τον και μην το προσπαθήσετε ποτέ ξανά"?  ::

----------


## vector

> και που να δείς ο "Συλλογός" στην πράξη πόσες τρύπες έχει...


πες 5 τρυπες.αν δε πεις τοτε μη ξαναγραψεις σε αυτο το τοπικ

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::

----------


## vector

δε κανω πλακα,αν υποννοεις κατι ξεκινα και γραφε
1.
2.
3.
4.
5.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Φαντάσου άμα στην θεωρία έχει τόσες τρύπες πόσες θα έχει στην πράξη..





> και που να δείς ο "Συλλογός" στην πράξη πόσες τρύπες έχει... 
> 
> βλέπεις κανέναν να λέει "διαλύστε τον και μην το προσπαθήσετε ποτέ ξανά"?


τώρα που το γραψα με quote κατάλαβες καλύτερα την αντιπαράθεση?  ::

----------


## koum6984

> Άντε στρώστε πισινό και γράψτε καμιά γραμμή κώδικα.. Καλός ο σχεδιασμός αλλά το να λέμε φτιάξτε αυτό και εκείνο.... Φτιάξτε το μόνοι σας και θα το αξιοποιήσουμε
> Άσε που κι έτσι: Δεν διαβάζει όλο το αwmn forum / Δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να ξέρει όλο το awmn και να μπορεί να κρίνει / δεν υπάρχει κάποιος που να ασχολείται να το ενημερώνει συνεχώς/ όσο εύκολο είναι να φτιάχνεις fake λογαριασμούς είναι και να φτιάχνεις fake καταχωρήσεις στο wind / πάλι κάποιος θα θεωρεί την ψήφο του πιο σημαντική από του ασύνδετου ή του client για θέματα ΒΒ/δρομολόγησης άρα θα αμφισβητεί τα αποτελέσματα/ κτλ κτλ κτλ κτλ.
> Φαντάσου άμα στην θεωρία έχει τόσες τρύπες πόσες θα έχει στην πράξη..





> Φτιάξτε το *μόνοι σας* και θα το αξιοποιήσουμε


μονοι σας?
εσυ δηλαδη εισαι απ'εξω?
ή θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου κατι διαφορετικο απο το συνολο?
οσο για τις τρυπες εαν βρεθουμε ολοι μαζι πιστευω οτι μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε κατι καλο.
Το να κατακρινεις κατι τελικα ειναι πολυ ευκολο

----------


## koum6984

> . . . . . . .


δεν ειπα πουθενα 
φτιαξτε μια βαση χρηστων
ειπα εαν φτιαχτει δεν βγαζω την ουρα μου απ'εξω
δεν ζητησα απο κανεναν να φτιαξει τιποτα
ειπα να προσπαθησουμε λιγο για το γ*&^%@! το hobby
αλλα οπως εγραψα και πιο πανω να κρινεις και να κατακρινεις ειναι πανευκολο.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

Εγώ φίλτατε, δεν έχω τις γνώσεις/ το χρόνο/ την διάθεση για να το φτιάξω, και δεν το θεωρώ λειτουργικό για τους 5 λόγους που σου έγραψα. 
Ναι πολύ εύκολο είναι να κατακρίνεις κάτι που με 10 sec σκέψη έχεις 5 τρύπες.
Τώρα αν πιστεύεται ότι είναι κάτι που πρέπει να γίνει κάντε το και θα συμμετέχω και στην σχετική ομάδα και στις ψηφοφορίες της. Να χάσω το χρόνο προσπαθώντας να υλοποιήσω κάτι που δεν πιστεύω? Μπα, απέξω είμαι, όπως το λες. (μου αρέσει κι όλας που το σύνολο αποφάσισε υπέρ της χρησιμότητας της πρότασης  :Stick Out Tongue: )


Y.G: For the record, ναι θεωρώ και τον εαυτό μου και όλους μας μοναδικούς/ιδιαίτερους και διαφορετικούς από το "σύνολο".

----------


## koum6984

> (μου αρέσει κι όλας που το σύνολο αποφάσισε υπέρ της χρησιμότητας της πρότασης )


Ποιο ειναι το συνολο ?
θα μας πεις και εμας?
οποιος γραφετε στο forum θεωρειτε συνολο?



> Ναι πολύ εύκολο είναι να κατακρίνεις κάτι που με 10 sec σκέψη έχεις 5 τρύπες.


εαν δεν το συζητησουμε δεν δουμε που υστερει τι χρειαζετε πως το κατακρινουμε?

εσυ δηλαδη δεν θελεις να συζητας με το υπολοιπο BB για θεματα που το αφορουν?
θελεις να σου χαλαει την κουβεντα ο καθε ασυνδετος , ο καθε ασχετος?


εαν ειναι τοσο λαθος η προταση μου
σου/σας ζηταω συγνωμη για τον χρονο που σας σπαταλησα διαβαζοντας το ποστ μου

----------


## nvak

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από vmanolis
> 
> Ο καθένας αν μπορεί, ας σηκώσει την Χ υπηρεσία και απλά αν δεν έχει κάποια χρησιμότητα στο ΑΜΔΑ, θα μείνει άχρηστη.  
> 
> 
> Άρα, μπορούμε να σηκώνουμε οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσία αρκεί να είναι χρήσιμη, ακόμη κι αν αυτή θέτει σε κίνδυνο τον μη-κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα του δικτύου.


* - Μη κερδοσκοπικό Σωματείο είναι ο Σύλλογος όχι το δίκτυο.
- Το δίκτυο δεν έχει καταστατικό, ούτε νομική υπόσταση.* 
- Επίσης για όσους δεν το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμη, το δίκτυο δεν ελέγχεται απο το Σύλλογο ούτε στο ελάχιστο.
- Οι όποιες ψηφοφορίες είναι απλά γκάλοπ και δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν με αποφάσεις επι του δικτύου.
- Οι συμμετέχοντες στο παρόν forum του Συλλόγου, αποτελούν ένα μέρος των ασχολούμενων με το δίκτυο.

Τα αναφέρω για να μην συγχέουμε το εικονικό με το πραγματικό  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Οπότε ο καθένας κάνει ότι γουστάρει σε επίπεδο δικτύου.

Όλοι οι άλλοι κανόνες είναι σε επίπεδο φόρουμ και συλλόγου.

Αυτό λες Νίκο;

Άμα είναι έτσι να στήσω το μηχανάκι για την n0va που έλεγα  ::  

(Για να δω σε πόση ώρα θα πέσει edit από τους υποκριτές  ::  )

----------


## vector

> ...


να το στησεις αλλα να μην το διαφημισεις εδω.

----------


## Cha0s

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Cha0s
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> να το στησεις αλλα να μην το διαφημισεις εδω.


Και εδώ θα το διαφημίσω, και σε newsletter και θα πάρω και το http://www.awmn-nova.gr και θα σηκώσω εκεί μία σελίδα που θα λέει ότι ο καθένας μπορεί να συνδεθεί με το πακέτο των 300ευρώ στο Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών το οποίο είναι το πρώτο που παρέχει πρόσβαση στα κλειδιά της Nova με 10 ευρώ τον μήνα! 


Μια χαρά με κόβω αφού ξεκαθαρίστηκε το θέμα.
Εδώ έχουμε κανόνες και στο δίκτυο κάνουμε ότι μας καυλώσει  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ξέχασα και το live demo κάθε Τετάρτη στον Σύλλογο.

Μην πάει χαμένο και το ονειροκούτι που κάθεται εκεί  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

νομίζω τον παρεξήγησες το νικο...




> - Επίσης για όσους δεν το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμη, το δίκτυο δεν ελέγχεται απο το Σύλλογο ούτε στο ελάχιστο.
> - Οι όποιες ψηφοφορίες είναι απλά γκάλοπ και δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν με αποφάσεις επι του δικτύου.
> - Οι συμμετέχοντες στο παρόν forum του Συλλόγου, αποτελούν ένα μέρος των ασχολούμενων με το δίκτυο.
> 
> Τα αναφέρω για να μην συγχέουμε το εικονικό με το πραγματικό


μάλλον οτι δεν έχει σχέση με συνολική εκπροσώπιση του δικτύου η εικόνα που έχουμε εδώ λέει....

----------


## ysam

Θες να πεις ότι δεν έχεις ήδη? Ρε που τα πουλάτε αυτά? Φυσικά και ό καθένας κάνει ότι του αρέσει, εσείς δεν λέτε ότι τα μηχανάκια στην ταράτσα είναι δικά σας? Οι Servers δλδ στο γραφείο σας τι είναι του γείτονα?

Ε λοιπόν πριν καμία 4-5 μέρες μου είχε πει ένα παιδί κοίτα να δεις που πάλι για την ομάδα BB θα λέμε και δεν τον είχα πολύ-ακούσει αλλά στερνή μου γνώση να σε είχα πάντα.. 

Λοιπόν ένα τελευταίο από εμένα. Ο proxy δεν βγάζει λεφτά, δεν είναι δικός μου αλλά του συλλόγου και όποιος έχει πρόβλημα με αυτό να γραφτεί στον σύλλογο και να το καταθέσει.. μπουχαχαχαχα και άλλα 50 ευρό.. 

Τρέλα μιλάμε τρέλα... ΟΤΙ ΝΑ'ΝΑΙ! 

Πάντως τώρα καταλαβαίνω από που βγήκε το acynonix. Ηλίου φαεινότερο.

----------


## Age (aka Babba)

> ή θεωρεις τον εαυτο σου κατι διαφορετικο απο το* συνολο*?
> .......
> οποιος γραφετε στο forum θεωρειτε συνολο?


Εννοώ αυτό ακριβώς το σύνολο που επικαλείσαι κι εσύ πιο πριν.
Ναι ένα σύνολο είναι οι εγγεγραμμένοι στο forum. Ένα άλλο σύνολο είναι το ΒΒ, ένα άλλο ο Σύλλογος, ένα άλλο οι οπαδοί του ολυμπιακού και ένα άλλο οι φίλοι των anime. 

Για τα παρακάτω σου εξήγησα ότι θα συμμετέχω αν το υλοποιήσεις και βρεις τρόπο να καλύψεις τις 5 τρύπες που σου είπα. 
Α και για το "ο κάθε ασύνδετος , ο κάθε άσχετος " μόνο συνδεδεμένα μεταξύ τους δεν είναι αυτά. Βλέπεις κι εγώ ασύνδετος είμαι, τουλάχιστον όσον αφορά το σπίτι που μένω. Σας χαλάω την κουβέντα?  :: 

Ας το συζητήσουμε λοιπόν όπως λες. 'Έχει τις 5 τρύπες που έγραψα παραπάνω, πως θα τις αντιμετωπίσουμε? Για ρίξε καμιά ιδέα..

----------


## badge

Σχετικά με τις ηλεκτρονικές ψηφοφορίες, το έχω γράψει αλλού, θα το γράψω κι εδώ :

Συστήματα ηλεκτρονικής ψηφοφορίας υπάρχουν έτοιμα. Τρανταχτά παραδείγματα το Halalan και το Adder. Ειδικά το Adder είναι πνευματικό παιδάκι ενός Έλληνα, του Aggelos Kiayias.

Και την πέφτουμε λοιπόν του κυρ Άγγελου και μας στήνει ένα ωραιότατο e-voting για το AWMN και ξεκινάμε. Και τίθονται λοιπόν τα εξής ζητήματα :

*1. WHO?* Το backbone μόνο; Οι ψήφοι τους θα έχουν άλλη βαρύτητα; Και οι ασύνδετοι;
*
2. EXACTLY WHO ?* : Εγώ έχω ένα AP με 6 clients πάνω. Αυτοί ψηφίζουν; Ποιος βεβαιώνει ότι εγώ δε θα τους πω _"Ψηφίστε ό,τι πω, άπιστοι, αλλιώς σας κόβω τα ποδάρια;"_. Λέμε τώρα. Αλλοίωση αποτελέσματος.

*3. HOW MANY ?* Με τους αδιάφορους τι γίνεται; Τους παίρνει ο πρώτος; Τους ζαλίζουμε με pms να ψηφίσουν; Κι αν δεν, όπως σε πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις, τι κάνουμε;

*4. ABOUT WHAT?* Ποιος θα είναι αυτός που θα καθορίσει τη θεματολογία των εκλογών; Θα βάζουμε ό,τι φτάξουμε μέσα; Ακόμα και αν ένας θέλει να σηκώσει ένα site, θα απαγορεύεται μέχρι να επιτραπεί; Βέτο κατάσταση;

*5. WHERE?* Εδώ μερικοί δεν εμπιστεύονται το Σύλλογο, θα εμπιστευτούν να πάει το μηχάνημα με τις ψηφοφορίες στις εγκαταστάσεις του; Όπου και καλά θα το διαχειρίζονται κάποιοι που θα μπορούν να βάλουν χέρι;
*
6. AND AFTER?* Αν το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας δε βολεύει μερικούς μερικούς, θα βγάλουν επιτέλους το σκασμό και θα κάνουν τουμπεκί, ή θα ξεκινήσουν αντιπολίτευση, το αντάρτικο, θα πάρουν τα βουνά, τα φίλτρα, τους κάμπους, τα λαγκάδια;

----------


## themaxx

@ysam u have pm thanx

----------


## petzi

Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως προσπαθείτε να μαγειρέψετε ώστε να βγεί ένα αποτέλεσμα που να εξυπηρετεί ποιον. Να γίνει ψηφοφορία εντός-εκτος ασύρματου δικτύου κλπ. κλπ.

Αφού αποδέχεστε ως ομάδα τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και, από ότι έχω καταλάβει και το καταστατικό του συλλόγου, και αφού διεκδικείτε τη πλειοψηφία γιατί δεν εγγράφεστε στο σύλλογο και με δημοκρατικές διαδικάσίες να εκλεγείτε και να διορθώσετε τα κακώς κείμενα? Γιατί θα πρέπει να εφευρεθεί καινούρια δημοκρατική διαδικασία για να "σας χωρέσει"?

Φοβάστε ότι θα σας εμποδίσει κανείς? Είναι ακριβή η συνδρομή? Η μήπως είναι ευκολότερο να πετάει κανείς πέτρες απέξω χωρίς καμία ουσιαστική πρόταση?

Κρίμα, γιατί δημιουργικά μυαλά αναλώνονται σε ενέργειες αυτοπεριθωριοποίησης....  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

Νικο
*1. WHO?* Το backbone μόνο; Οι ψήφοι τους θα έχουν άλλη βαρύτητα; Και οι ασύνδετοι; *το ΒΒ εαν αφορα το ΒΒ και μια δευτερη βαρυτητα απο τους πελατες εαν αφορα και πελατες*
*
2. EXACTLY WHO ?* : Εγώ έχω ένα AP με 6 clients πάνω. Αυτοί ψηφίζουν; Ποιος βεβαιώνει ότι εγώ δε θα τους πω _"Ψηφίστε ό,τι πω, άπιστοι, αλλιώς σας κόβω τα ποδάρια;"_. Λέμε τώρα. Αλλοίωση αποτελέσματος. *η ερωτηση Νο1 καλυπτει και αυτη*ν

*3. HOW MANY ?* Με τους αδιάφορους τι γίνεται; Τους παίρνει ο πρώτος; Τους ζαλίζουμε με pms να ψηφίσουν; Κι αν δεν, όπως σε πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις, τι κάνουμε; *οι αδιαφοροι υπομενουν την αποφαση του συνολου μπορουσαν και αυτοι να ψηφισουν στην τελικη δεν ασχολουντε δεν γραφουν δεν ψηφιζουν*

*4. ABOUT WHAT?* Ποιος θα είναι αυτός που θα καθορίσει τη θεματολογία των εκλογών; Θα βάζουμε ό,τι φτάξουμε μέσα; Ακόμα και αν ένας θέλει να σηκώσει ένα site, θα απαγορεύεται μέχρι να επιτραπεί; Βέτο κατάσταση; *μπορουν οι αρχαιοτεροι κομβοι να αναλαβουν την θεματολογια ακομα και αυτοι που ασχολουντε ενεργα με τα θεματα του ΒΒ και βοηθαν στα δαιφορα θεματα*

*5. WHERE?* Εδώ μερικοί δεν εμπιστεύονται το Σύλλογο, θα εμπιστευτούν να πάει το μηχάνημα με τις ψηφοφορίες στις εγκαταστάσεις του; Όπου και καλά θα το διαχειρίζονται κάποιοι που θα μπορούν να βάλουν χέρι; *ας γινει με το καλο και αυτο αποφασιζετε αργοτερα*
*
6. AND AFTER?* Αν το αποτέλεσμα της ψηφοφορίας δε βολεύει μερικούς μερικούς, θα βγάλουν επιτέλους το σκασμό και θα κάνουν τουμπεκί, ή θα ξεκινήσουν αντιπολίτευση, το αντάρτικο, θα πάρουν τα βουνά, τα φίλτρα, τους κάμπους, τα λαγκάδια; *ειχαν την επιλογη να ψηφισουν και να συζητησουν εαν δεν περασει το δικο τους θα πρεπει υποστουν την αποφαση του συνολου*[/quote]

----------


## JollyRoger

> Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω πως προσπαθείτε να μαγειρέψετε ώστε να βγεί ένα αποτέλεσμα που να εξυπηρετεί ποιον. Να γίνει ψηφοφορία εντός-εκτος ασύρματου δικτύου κλπ. κλπ.


δεν είναι θέμα μαγειρικής ρε συ... 




> Αφού αποδέχεστε ως ομάδα τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και, από ότι έχω καταλάβει και το καταστατικό του συλλόγου, και αφού διεκδικείτε τη πλειοψηφία γιατί δεν εγγράφεστε στο σύλλογο και με δημοκρατικές διαδικάσίες να εκλεγείτε και να διορθώσετε τα κακώς κείμενα? Γιατί θα πρέπει να εφευρεθεί καινούρια δημοκρατική διαδικασία για να "σας χωρέσει"?


προφανέστατα διότι η παρούσα "δημοκρατική διαδικασία" δεν ταυτίζεται με τη λογική αναπτυξης/λειτουργίας του δικτύου....

όταν λέω λογική δικτύου, εννοώ ας πούμε:

αφού σηκώνει όποιος θέλει κόμβο, πώς γίνεται να πρέπει να έχει προυποθέσεις για να εκφράσει την άποψή του πάνω σε θέματα που αφορούν εκείνον και τους υπόλοιπους κομβούχους?  ::  ....





> Φοβάστε ότι θα σας εμποδίσει κανείς? Είναι ακριβή η συνδρομή? Η μήπως είναι ευκολότερο να πετάει κανείς πέτρες απέξω χωρίς καμία ουσιαστική πρόταση?


τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις οτι θα προσπαθούσε κανείς να εμποδίσει κάποια άποψη με επιχειρήματα?  :: 

καθώς επίσης... γιατί τη θεωρείς ανούσια πρόταση την προκειμένη?...

εγώ τη βρίσκω ουσιαστικότατη...

δηλαδή σχετικά με το θέμα που συζητάμε, τι είναι αρμόδιο? Η γειτονική ψηφοφορία?  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αφού αποδέχεστε *ως ομάδα* τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες


???
Για ποιά ομάδα μιλας; Έχουμε συντάξει κάποια ομάδα και δεν το ξέρω; Μήπως κάνουμε και meeting κάθε Σ/Κ σε καφετέριες; Tην προσωπική μου άποψη λέω. Αν τυχαίνει να συμπίπτει με την άποψη άλλων σε κάποια σημεια δε σημαίνει ότι έχουμε κάνει και ομάδα!




> Αφού αποδέχεστε ως ομάδα τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες και, από ότι έχω καταλάβει *και το καταστατικό του συλλόγου*,


Εδώ κάνεις λάθος. Αν δεχόμασταν το καταστατικό του συλλόγου στα 50 ευρώ θα κολλάγαμε; Θα ήμασταν ήδη γραμμένοι. Άρα προφανώς δεν το δεχόμαστε για να μην έχουμε γραφτεί.




> και αφού *διεκδικείτε τη πλειοψηφία*


Αυτός που έχει επανηλλημένα διεκδικίσει την πλειοψηφεία είναι ο σύλλογος. Δες παλαιότερα post.




> γιατί δεν εγγράφεστε στο σύλλογο και με δημοκρατικές διαδικάσίες να εκλεγείτε και να διορθώσετε τα κακώς κείμενα?


Το έγραψα παραπάνω. Προφανώς δεν δεχόμαστε το καταστατικό του συλλόγου. Προσωπικά έχω τύχει να βρεθώ μία φορά σε μία συνελευση και αποκόμμισα τις χειρότερες εντυπώσεις για τις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες του συλλόγου. Με εξαίρεση ελάχιστα άτομα, τα οποία τυχαίνει να εκτιμώ και ιδιαίτερα, για τους περισότερους η απόφαση αν θα ψηφίσουν μία προταση ή όχι εξαρτώταν αποκλειστικά από το πρόσωπο που την έκανε και όχι από την προταση την ίδια. Δεν είναι τραγικό;




> Κρίμα, γιατί δημιουργικά μυαλά αναλώνονται σε ενέργειες αυτοπεριθωριοποίησης....


Τί κρίμα να υποστηρίζεις την αποψή σου χωρίς να υπολογίζεις το κοινωνικό κόστος...

----------


## JollyRoger

κι αφού συζητάμε για ομάδες....

να ρωτήσω κάτι πρακτικό... ?... 

περι προτάσεων που λέγαμε πριν κλπ...


απο την ομάδα hostmaster του wind μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποια δεδομένα και συνεργασία, ωστε να μπορέσει να διοργανωθεί βάση καλής θελήσεως, μια προσπάθεια "απογραφής" του δικτύου?...


Εφόσον όπως λένε όλοι υπάρχει καλή θέληση και δεν υπάρχει κανείς που να αντιτίθεται κλπ... δεν κάνουμε μια προσπάθεια?...


Νομίζω τα wind & nagios είναι μια καλή αρχή... cross-check με ενεργά c-classes, ωστε να υπάρχει μια βάση κλπ....

----------


## vector

μη βαλετε ομως τα χερια σας κ βγαλετε τα ματια σας

----------


## nvak

> απο την ομάδα hostmaster του wind μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποια δεδομένα και συνεργασία, ωστε να μπορέσει να διοργανωθεί βάση καλής θελήσεως, μια προσπάθεια "απογραφής" του δικτύου?...


Και τι θα καταφέρεις ? Θα απογράψεις κάποια από τα μηχανήματα ?
Πώς θα γνωρίζεις π.χ. τους χρήστες πίσω από τον κόμβο μου ? 

Πάρτε το απόφαση. Το δίκτυο έχει προ πολλού ξεφύγει. 
Υπάρχουν μερικά άτομα που τα γνωρίζουμε επειδή γράφουν συχνά εδώ.
Υπάρχουν και υπηρεσίες που έχουν διαφημιστεί εδώ.

Από κει και πέρα το χάος. 
Υπάρχουν πολλοί που δεν έχουν ούτε nickname, 
Υπάρχουν prive υπηρεσίες και χρήσεις.

----------


## mojiro

Αρα λοιπον το προβλημα δεν ειναι το voip ή το ποιος πληρωνει, αλλα που μετραει και πως επιβαλεται η αποψη του καθενος.

Εδω δεν εχουμε μια λογικη συζητηση για το τι ειναι voip proxy και αμα κοστιζει, αλλα για το ποιος θα πει την μεγαλυτερη εξυπναδα και αν θα πιασει τοπο.

Εχω παθει φρικη... ατομα τα οποια θεωρουσα σοβαρα εχουν δωσει τις πλεον βλακωδεις απαντησεις,
ενω ατομα που δε τα περιμενα να συμμετασχουν σε αυτη τη κουβεντα, εχουν τοποθετηθει πιο σωστα απο τους αναμενομενους.

Οσο αφορα τωρα τις μπουρδες περι αποφασεων/ομαδων/συλλογου/δικτυου... δεν ειναι αναγκη να γραφτει καποιος στο συλλογο για να συνησφερει στο δικτυο, μπορει να το κανει και εκτος συλλογου.

Εαν πιστευετε οτι υπαρχει αναγκη να υπαρχει για ορισμενες αποφασεις η ομαδα backbone-x γιατι δε το ξεκιναει καποιος?
Αλλα να ειναι ομαδα και συζητηση οχι θεατρο του παραλογου οπως αυτο το τοπικ.

----------


## vmanolis

> - Επίσης για όσους δεν το έχουν καταλάβει ακόμη, το δίκτυο δεν ελέγχεται απο το Σύλλογο ούτε στο ελάχιστο.
> - Οι όποιες ψηφοφορίες είναι απλά γκάλοπ και δεν μπορούν να συνδεθούν με αποφάσεις επι του δικτύου.
> - Οι συμμετέχοντες στο παρόν forum του Συλλόγου, αποτελούν ένα μέρος των ασχολούμενων με το δίκτυο.


+ + + + +

Ο Σύλλογος ναι μεν μας εκπροσωπεί, δεν αποτελεί όμως την πλειοψηφία του συνόλου του δικτύου ΜΑΣ.  ::  
Άρα πριν παρθεί κάποια απόφαση που θα επηρεάσει όλους εμάς, πρέπει σαφώς να λάβει υπ' όψην το σύνολο.  ::  
Δημοκρατία έχουμε, όχι ολιγαρχία.  ::

----------


## katsaros_m

χαχχαχχααααα 

απαράδεκτη κατάσταση
μάθημα δημοκρατίας 
εκλογές κάθε τόσο η πολυψήφια έχει το Πάνο χαίρει ηθικό και πρακτικό όποιος διαφωνεί αύριο τετάρτη έρχεται στη λέσχη γράφεται σε τρία χρόνια γίνονται εκλογές αναλαμβάνει το τιμόνι αλλάζει καταστατικά κλπ φαγωμάρα για την φαγωμάρα μαχαιρώματα πόλεμοι κλπ καλούδια ανάγκασαν τους πάντες να εφαρμόσουν την πιο πάνω διαδικασία απλά αποδεκτιτετο και ελάτε στο σύλλογο να εγραφήται όταν υπάρχουν άποψη και έργο όλα θα πάνε καλά

κεντρικό σύνθημα
ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΗΜΠΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> απο την ομάδα hostmaster του wind μπορούμε να έχουμε κάποια δεδομένα και συνεργασία, ωστε να μπορέσει να διοργανωθεί βάση καλής θελήσεως, μια προσπάθεια "απογραφής" του δικτύου?...
> 
> 
> Και τι θα καταφέρεις ? Θα απογράψεις κάποια από τα μηχανήματα ?
> Πώς θα γνωρίζεις π.χ. τους χρήστες πίσω από τον κόμβο μου ? 
> 
> Πάρτε το απόφαση. Το δίκτυο έχει προ πολλού ξεφύγει. 
> ...


είπα "βάση καλής θελήσεως" και "συνεργασία"  ::  ...

αν όντως ρωτάς πως θα το 'κανα...

θα έπιανα τα c-classes και θα κοίταγα να φτιάξω μια βάση με όλους τους πιθανούς κομβούχους... οπότε θα είχα τουλάχιστον όλους τους κομβούχους άπαξ...

εν συνεχεία θα προσπαθούσα να επικοινωνήσω με αυτούς... ωστε να δούμε ποιοί ενδιαφέρονται και ποιοι δεν... εννοείται οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και μη ενδιαφερόμενοι θα κοινοποιούνταν ωστε να μπορεί να τους απευθυνθεί κι οποιοσδήποτε άλλος...

και στην παραπάνω ομάδα ενδιαφερομένων πλέον, θα έθετα ερωτήματα σχετικά με το πώς αρέσκεται να λειτουργεί η νόμιμη ιδιοκτησία της...

τώρα για ποιανού η γνώμη μετράει, clients, κλπ, αποφασίζει η πλειοψηφία...

φυσικά και εννοείται οτι θα σεβόμουν την άποψη της πλειοψηφίας και θα δεσμευόμουν να την ακολουθήσω κι ας μη μου άρεσε... OR θα αποχωρούσα...

κάτι σαν αυτό που λένε απο το σύλλογο δηλαδή: "άμα δε σ'αρέσει, τράβα" άλλα βασισμένο στο τι θέλει το δίκτυο...

----------


## katsaros_m

εθεσα τον ευατο μου στο συλλογο γιατι μονο μεσα αποσυλλογικη προσπαθεια βγενει αποτελεσμα
σε καποιους δεν αρεσω και εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν ατομα απο το συλλογο αλλα παω προτεινο δουλευω για αυτων ακομα και που μου αφερεσαν τα κλειδεια θα ηταν λογος να στισω ολοκληρη φασαρια παρα ταυτα εγω δηλονο δηπλα τους με εργα και οχι με λογια ο θεσμος δεν φταιη σε τιποτα

ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΗΜΠΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ

----------


## Acinonyx

> εθεσα τον ευατο μου στο συλλογο γιατι μονο μεσα αποσυλλογικη προσπαθεια βγενει αποτελεσμα
> σε καποιους δεν αρεσω και εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν ατομα απο το συλλογο αλλα παω προτεινο δουλευω για αυτων ακομα και που μου αφερεσαν τα κλειδεια θα ηταν λογος να στισω ολοκληρη φασαρια παρα ταυτα εγω δηλονο δηπλα τους με εργα και οχι με λογια ο θεσμος δεν φταιη σε τιποτα
> 
> ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΗΜΠΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ


Εντελώς offtopic: Μόνο μέσα από το σύλλογο μπορεί να γίνει συλλόγικη προσπάθεια;

----------


## JollyRoger

> εθεσα τον ευατο μου στο συλλογο γιατι μονο μεσα αποσυλλογικη προσπαθεια βγενει αποτελεσμα
> ...
> ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΗΜΠΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ


κατσαρέ πιστεύω συμφωνούμε...

απλά εγώ μιλάω για το μεγαλύτερο σύνολο του δικτύου...

Αυτό που προσπαθώ να πώ είναι... με το μη κολυμπάς μόνος... μαζί σου...

άλλα γιατί βλέπετε το σύλλογο σα προυπόθεση?... είμαστε ήδη μέλη ενός μεγαλύτερου συνόλου που λέγεται δίκτυο  :: 

Βασικά δεν νομίζω οτι χρειάζεται να απειλείται ο σύλλογος απο τέτοιες προτάσεις... είναι ποτέ δυνατόν η πλειοψηφία να κρίνει ποτέ οτι δεν χρειάζεται σύλλογος ή κάτι τέτοιο..?..

νομίζω η αναγκαιότητα ύπαρξης του είναι ευρέως αποδεκτή ως εκ τούτου δεν τίθεται απειλή για να χρειάζεται άμυνα...

----------


## socrates

> Ε λοιπόν πριν καμία 4-5 μέρες μου είχε πει ένα παιδί κοίτα να δεις που πάλι για την ομάδα BB θα λέμε και δεν τον είχα πολύ-ακούσει αλλά στερνή μου γνώση να σε είχα πάντα..


*+++*

Οι ίδιοι που γκρινιάζουν για την υπηρεσία του VoIP γκρινιάζουν και για τον Σύλλογο. Πόσο τυχαίο μπορεί να είναι αυτό; Και jolly μην μας πεις πάλι για δήθεν τσουβάλιασμα γιατί αυτό που λέω είναι γεγονός. Δεν νομίζω να θεωρείτε ότι εσείς οι 5-10 είστε υπεράνω από τους υπολοίπους.

Ο Σύλλογος έμπρακτα και αναμφισβήτητα έχει προσφέρει το σημαντικότερο *έργο*στο δίκτυο από οποιαδήποτε άλλη "ομάδα". Ας σταματήσουν πλέον τα ψευτοδιλήμματα τουλάχιστον μέχρι να εμφανιστεί κάποιο αντίστοιχο έργο από κάποια άλλη ομάδα. Άλλωστε κανείς μα κανείς δεν σας εμποδίζει να παράγετε έργο. Με τις ευχές μας!

----------


## katsaros_m

Ο συλλογος δεν ειναι το προβλημα το δυκτιο ειναι αναρχω ο καθε κομβουχος ατομικα εφαρμοζει οτι του γουσταρει μιραζει οτι μιραζει κανει ενεργιες πιθανον βλαπτικες για αυτο που αποκαλιτε δυκτιο και στιν πραγματικοτιτα ο αντικτιπος οταν κατι σιμβη δεν θα μιλανε για το μελος του αναρχου δικτιου αλλα για το AWMN καταλαβενεις τι θελω να πω.
Σαφος ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΣΑΝ ΤΟΝ ACINONIX ΠΟΥ ΠΡΟΣΦΕΡΟΥΝ αλλα το ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΙΜΠΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ ειναι η ουσια ελλατε ολοι μαζι να γινουμε συλλογικοι να θεσουμε κανονες να αποδεκτουμε κανονες και στο κατο κατο δεν εχουμε να χορισουμε τιποτα μονο να ενοσουμε και αν δεν μας χορα ο συλλογος να βρουμε μεγαλλητερο χορο

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρα λοιπον το προβλημα δεν ειναι το voip ή το ποιος πληρωνει, αλλα που μετραει και πως επιβαλεται η αποψη του καθενος.
> 
> Εδω δεν εχουμε μια λογικη συζητηση για το τι ειναι voip proxy και αμα κοστιζει, αλλα για το ποιος θα πει την μεγαλυτερη εξυπναδα και αν θα πιασει τοπο.
> 
> Εχω παθει φρικη... ατομα τα οποια θεωρουσα σοβαρα εχουν δωσει τις πλεον βλακωδεις απαντησεις,
> ενω ατομα που δε τα περιμενα να συμμετασχουν σε αυτη τη κουβεντα, εχουν τοποθετηθει πιο σωστα απο τους αναμενομενους.
> 
> Οσο αφορα τωρα τις μπουρδες περι αποφασεων/ομαδων/συλλογου/δικτυου... δεν ειναι αναγκη να γραφτει καποιος στο συλλογο για να συνησφερει στο δικτυο, μπορει να το κανει και εκτος συλλογου.
> 
> ...


oups! δεν το είδα αυτό, σόρυ!  :: 

Περι της μπούρδας κλπ... να 'σαι καλα..  ::  ...

περι του να ξεκινήσει κάποιος... έκανα πρόταση προς την ομάδα hostmaster, και μπορεις να δείς οτι αντί να απαντήσει κάποιος σχετικός με αυτούς που έλεγα, απαντήσαν αρκετοί άσχετοι με επίθεση χωρίς να τους έχει επιτεθεί κανείς...

περι επιβολής απόψεων... δεν σε κατάλαβα(!)...

αα... και περι του οφτόπικ... έχεις ένα κάποιο δίκιο... ΑΛΛΑ

εδώ μιλάμε για κάποιες δεδομένες αντίξοες συνθήκες...

τι θα ήταν προτιμότερο?... 

να ανοίξω άλλο θρεντ και να φύγει στα σκουπίδια?...

[offtopic]
έλεγα να μην το αναφέρω... αλλα θα υποκύψω!  :: 

δες εδώ τι περίσσεψε μετά το moderation: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31800

δες κι εδώ τι μετακομίστηκε... 
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31822
και δώσε βάση στην προτροπή του moderator για offtopic συζήτηση, εν συνεχεία τη μετακόμιση στα σκουπίδια(!)...

χαρακτηριστικό είναι και το γεγονός οτι μετακομίστηκε παρέα και το on-topic ποστ μου το οποίο ήταν 3ο (1η απάντηση) στο αρχικό, πριν του vigor!

και κλείδωμα του θρεντ με ατάκα "άμα δεν καταλαβαίνεις τι είναι οφφτοπικ..."  ::   ::  ...
[/offtopic]


πάντως το "offtopic" ήταν ψιλομοιραίο, να ξεφύγουμε απο το voip gateway, καθώς δεν είναι το μόνο κακώς κείμενο... και όντως ανάμεσα στα άλλα ακούγεται κάπως περίεργο... "καλά αυτό σε πείραξε?" κατάσταση...

αν όντως έχουμε πρόθεση να κάνουμε κάτι παραπάνω απο συζήτηση (κι αν όχι, και πάλι εποικοδομιτική τη βρίσκω τη συζήτηση), 
όπως παρατηρεί ο φίλος πιο πίσω:
"εγώ το icall το μαθα απο την κεντρική σελίδα"... 

ε, νταξ προφανέστατα μιλάμε και για πέραν του voip προξυ,
αν κι εφόσον υπάρχει πρόθεση διατήρησης του ερασιτεχνικού χαρακτήρα του δικτύου...


κι αν μας αρέσει εμπορικό, κι εγώ μαζί πάντως!  :: 

Για μια καλή ξήγα συζητάω...

να μαζεφτούμε κάπου ανοιχτά, οτι είμαστε εμείς κι εμείς... και αποφασίσαμε για μας... τι αποφασίσαμε? ότι ήθελε το 51%...

ήθελε να μετράει η άποψη του client, μετράει, ήθελε να μπορεί να περάσει εμπορική υπηρεσία, να περάσει, έκρινε οτι δεν θα περάσει? να μην περάσει...

όμορφα και ξεκαθαρισμένα...

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από katsaros_m
> 
> εθεσα τον ευατο μου στο συλλογο γιατι μονο μεσα αποσυλλογικη προσπαθεια βγενει αποτελεσμα
> σε καποιους δεν αρεσω και εμενα δεν μου αρεσουν ατομα απο το συλλογο αλλα παω προτεινο δουλευω για αυτων ακομα και που μου αφερεσαν τα κλειδεια θα ηταν λογος να στισω ολοκληρη φασαρια παρα ταυτα εγω δηλονο δηπλα τους με εργα και οχι με λογια ο θεσμος δεν φταιη σε τιποτα
> 
> ΠΟΤΕ ΜΗΝ ΚΟΛΗΜΠΑΣ ΜΟΝΟΣ
> 
> 
> Εντελώς offtopic: Μόνο μέσα από το σύλλογο μπορεί να γίνει συλλόγικη προσπάθεια;


Κάτσε ρε Bill. Πες ότι γίνεται ανασύσταση κλπ. της όποιας x, y, z ομάδας BB, CC, DD.

1) Ποιος θα το κάνει?

2) Πες ότι το κάνει κάποιος και πετυχαίνει (που οι πιθανότητες είναι μάλλον μικρές) και ξεπερνά σε ποσοστά τον "σύλλογο" στην παρούσα μορφή.
Ποιος σου λέει ότι π.χ. εγώ θα εμπιστεύομαι μια ψηφοφορία που γίνεται στο pc του x,y,z ο οποίος πιθανώς να μεταβάλλει τα αποτελέσματα κατά το δοκούν?

Στο κάτω κάτω πιστεύω ότι όταν έχεις μια δομή έτοιμη είναι χαζό να προσπαθείς να φτιάξεις μια άλλη δομή εκ του μηδενός. Δηλαδή αυτός που δεν ψηφίζει στο σύλλογο επειδή δεν συμφωνεί με το x, y, z λόγο θα συμφωνήσει με τους x, y, z κανόνες της εκάστοτε ψηφοφορίας? 

Και να σου πω και ένα άλλο παράδειγμα, πιο προσωπικό.
Εμένα π.χ. αν δεν έχω χρόνο να σερφάρω όλη μέρα στο AWMN (που συνήθως δεν έχω) και πετύχω μια ψηφοφορία στο Σύλλογος ή γενικότερα κάπου αλλού θα μπω να ψηφίσω. Αν μου πεις πήγαινε στο x site κάνε register, login, παρα-login, πες τη γνώμη σου κλπ. πιθανότατα είναι να μην ασχοληθώ καν (γιατί θα αισθάνομαι ότι τρώω το χρόνο μου για να ικανοποιώ τις προσωπικές φιλοδοξίες μιας μειοψηφίας). 

Τέλος πάντων, η μόνη υπαρκτή -κατά την άποψή μου- λύση που δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει, είναι να ανοικτεί κάποια ενότητα στο forum με δικαίωμα δημοσίευσης των username που διατηρούν bb κόμβο (τα c-classes που έχουν routes), ώστε να γίνονται εκεί οι ψηφοφορίες που αφορούν το δίκτυο. Εννοείται ότι πιθανότατα θα ψηφίζουν πάλι 50 άτομα, θα αρχίσει η μπουρδολογία ότι οι μισοί bb δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν forum κλπ. και μάλλον όταν ο υδράργυρος ξεπερνά τους 40 θα φτιάχνουμε ατελείωτα thread που δεν λέμε τίποτα.

Κατά τ'άλλα μοιράζομαι κι εγώ αυτές τις απορίες:



> 1. WHO? Το backbone μόνο; Οι ψήφοι τους θα έχουν άλλη βαρύτητα; Και οι ασύνδετοι; 
> 
> 2. EXACTLY WHO ? : Εγώ έχω ένα AP με 6 clients πάνω. Αυτοί ψηφίζουν; Ποιος βεβαιώνει ότι εγώ δε θα τους πω "Ψηφίστε ό,τι πω, άπιστοι, αλλιώς σας κόβω τα ποδάρια;". Λέμε τώρα. Αλλοίωση αποτελέσματος. 
> 
> 3. HOW MANY ? Με τους αδιάφορους τι γίνεται; Τους παίρνει ο πρώτος; Τους ζαλίζουμε με pms να ψηφίσουν; Κι αν δεν, όπως σε πάμπολλες περιπτώσεις, τι κάνουμε; 
> 
> 4. ABOUT WHAT? Ποιος θα είναι αυτός που θα καθορίσει τη θεματολογία των εκλογών; Θα βάζουμε ό,τι φτάξουμε μέσα; Ακόμα και αν ένας θέλει να σηκώσει ένα site, θα απαγορεύεται μέχρι να επιτραπεί; Βέτο κατάσταση; 
> 
> 5. WHERE? Εδώ μερικοί δεν εμπιστεύονται το Σύλλογο, θα εμπιστευτούν να πάει το μηχάνημα με τις ψηφοφορίες στις εγκαταστάσεις του; Όπου και καλά θα το διαχειρίζονται κάποιοι που θα μπορούν να βάλουν χέρι; 
> ...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Άλλωστε κανείς μα κανείς δεν σας εμποδίζει να παράγετε έργο. Με τις ευχές μας!


μπορείς να μου κανονίσεις τη συνεργασία με wind-hostmaster που έλεγα?...

----------


## JollyRoger

sotirisk οι απορίες αυτές θα λυνόντουσαν δια ψηφοφορίας...

σήμερα οι αντίστοιχες απαντήσεις ποιές είναι?

----------


## sotirisk

> [offtopic]
> έλεγα να μην το αναφέρω... αλλα θα υποκύψω! 
> 
> δες εδώ τι περίσσεψε μετά το moderation: http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31800
> 
> δες κι εδώ τι μετακομίστηκε... 
> http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31822
> και δώσε βάση στην προτροπή του moderator για offtopic συζήτηση, εν συνεχεία τη μετακόμιση στα σκουπίδια(!)...
> 
> ...


Βλέπω ότι συνεχίζεις ακάθεκτος.

1) Ενώ σε ρωτούσα κάτι on-topic, απαντούσες διαρκώς με κάτι off-topic, ποια περίμενες να είναι η κατάληξη?

2) Το post #3 που επικαλείσαι είναι off-topic κατά τη γνώμη μου. Καλώς ή κακώς τον on και off topic χαρακτήρα των εκάστοτε δημοσιεύσεων τον κρίνω με βάση τη δικιά μου αντίληψη και όχι τη δικιά σου, και επίσης να σου τονίσω ότι ό,τι και να πεις, η δικιά μου αντίληψη δεν αλλάζει σε τέτοια θέματα, θεωρώ ότι είμαι όσο πιο αντικειμενικός γίνεται.

Ως γνωστόν όμως, είσαι σε μια διαρκή μάχη εντυπώσεων και δεν ξέρω τι προσπαθείς να αποδείξεις, ιδιαιτέρως δε όταν χρησιμοποιείς τη σουρεαλιστική συλλογιστική σου.

----------


## socrates

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
>  Άλλωστε κανείς μα κανείς δεν σας εμποδίζει να παράγετε έργο. Με τις ευχές μας!
> 
> 
> μπορείς να μου κανονίσεις τη συνεργασία με wind-hostmaster που έλεγα?...


Αυτό σε εμποδίζει να παράγεις έργο?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> ...


οχι ρε συ... απο κάπου να ξεκινήσουμε λέμε...

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...


Σε μπερδέψανε κι εσένα sotirisk. Δεν ανήκω σε καμιά ομάδα που υποστηρίζει την επανασύσταση της ομάδας backbone. Υπάρχουν πρακτικές δυσκολίες πιά, αυτές που αναφέρεις εσύ και ο badge.

Αυτό που απάντησα στον katsaro είναι ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να ανήκεις σε κάποιο "σύλλογο" για να πραγματοποιήσεις συλλογικές δράσεις.

----------


## badge

> Υπάρχουν πρακτικές δυσκολίες πιά, αυτές που αναφέρεις εσύ και ο badge.


Όχι δεν πρόκειται για πρακτικές δυσκολίες. Είναι συνθήκες οι οποίες μπορούν να εισαχθούν τεχνιέντως στον αλγόριθμο εκατέρωθεν, προκειμένου να τον φέρουν σε deadlock. Και το θέμα είναι ότι και οι δύο πλευρές το γνωρίζουν, και συνεχίζουν να φαγώνονται 25 σελίδες τώρα.

----------


## vangel

Ποιο έργο ρε και κουραφέξαλα; Άντε χαρείτε ότι έχετε και όπως το έχετε γιατί αύριο ίσως να μην υπάρχει. Και στην τελική jolly ποιος σου είπε ότι σε περίμεναν όλοι τόσο καιρό για να σου κανονίσουν συνεργασία;

Το θέμα είναι αν σου αρέσουν οι υπηρεσίες ή όχι. Δεν είναι αν θες να βγεις πρόεδρος και λυτρωτής και να λύσεις το κυπριακό.

Τα παιδιά (Σύλλογος) κάνουν τη δουλειά τους όπως μπορούν και βοηθούν όταν πρέπει ασχέτως αποτελέσματος. Αν θέλεις να νοιώσεις καλύτερα να κάνεις κάτι για την πάρτη σου και άσε τα σύνολα και τις αηδίες. Έτσι θα νοιώσεις καλύτερα και όχι με το να βάζεις χαμόγελα στο τέλος κάθε σου post μήπως σε κατακρίνουν και σε μπινελικιάσουν. Σκουντούφλη.

----------


## badge

Και κάπου είχε ακουστεί μια ατάκα "Αν θέλεις να γίνεις αφεντικό να πάρεις σκύλο".... να δεις ποιος την είπε  ::  και σε ποιον.

----------


## sotirisk

> Και κάπου είχε ακουστεί μια ατάκα "Αν θέλεις να γίνεις αφεντικό να πάρεις σκύλο".... να δεις ποιος την είπε.


Δες εδώ:
http://www.trolls.awmn/viewtopic.php?pid=1751#p1751

----------


## koum6984

μηπως καποιοι εδω μεσα φοβουντε μην χασουν το σκυλο ???

και υπονομευουν ολες τις προσπαθειες που γινοντε για κατι καλυτερο
ειτε με τα γεματα βλακεια ποστ 
ειτε με τα τσιρακια τους που νομιζουν οτι καποιοι ειναι???

δεν μιλαω λες και εχω να κανω με 2 πλευρες 
μιλαω λες και εχω να κανω με 1 αυτουσια ομαδα
ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΟΥΜΕ ΑΠΟΦΑΣΗ ΣΑΝ ΣΥΝΟΛΟ?
ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΣΑΝ ΠΛΕΥΡΕΣ???

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Υπάρχουν πρακτικές δυσκολίες πιά, αυτές που αναφέρεις εσύ και ο badge.
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν πρόκειται για πρακτικές δυσκολίες. Είναι συνθήκες οι οποίες μπορούν να εισαχθούν τεχνιέντως στον αλγόριθμο εκατέρωθεν, προκειμένου να τον φέρουν σε deadlock. Και το θέμα είναι ότι και οι δύο πλευρές το γνωρίζουν, και συνεχίζουν να φαγώνονται 25 σελίδες τώρα.


μάλιστα... δηλαδή το γεγονός οτι δεν μ'αρέσει οτι υπάρχει μια ομάδα ατόμων που θεωρεί οτι μπορεί να μιλάει για λογαριασμό του δικτύου και να "αποφασίζει δημοκρατικά"....

και διατίθεμαι να χωθώ μπας και φτιάχτει άλλη μια μεγαλύτερη ομάδα απο αυτή...

σημαίνει οτι έχω κ@βλες να κάνω κουμάντο ε?  ::   ::  ....

θα το ξαναπώ...

δεν απείλησε κανείς το σύλλογό σας... για το δίκτυό μας μιλάω...

κι αφού σ'αρέσουν τόσο πολύ αυτά που ανέφερες... να στα απαντήσω κι εγώ μια...
1. WHO? Το backbone μόνο - ναι αναγκαστικά είναι οι μόνοι μετρίσιμοι για δημιουργία βάσης, μετά εφόσον θέλουν μπορούν απο αυτούς να μπούνε κι οι clients μέσα...

σήμερα τι γίνεται? συλλογική ολιγαρχία, προτιμότερο?

2. EXACTLY WHO ? το είπαμε

σήμερα τι γίνεται? κι αυτό το είπαμε....

3. HOW MANY ? ---> σαφώς και ΜΟΝΟ ΟΛΟΙ οι αδιάφοροι προφανώς υπάρχουν σε κάθε περίπτωση...

σήμερα τι γίνεται?... πάλι τα ίδια θα λέμε...


4. ABOUT WHAT? Ποιος θα είναι αυτός που θα καθορίσει τη θεματολογία των εκλογών; --> κανΕΝΑΣ... όλοι βάζουν μέσα ιδέες και όλες ψηφίζονται απο όλους...

σήμερα τι γίνεται? ... αποφασίζουν "δημοκρατικά" μόνοι τους... καλύτερα?


5. WHERE? στο μέρος που θα αποφασίσει η πλειοψηφία

6. AND AFTER? ότι αποφάσισε η πλειοψηφία...

ενώ τώρα? ότι αποφάσισε ο "σύλλογος"...

το τελικό ζητούμενο... ναι έχεις δίκιο... είναι στριμόκολη φάση όπως κι αν τη δείς...

άλλα τώρα είναι καλύτερα δηλαδή άρα να μείνει και να συνεχίσει σ'αυτό το μοτίβο?!

----------


## Acinonyx

Μπορεί ο καθένας να παίρνει απόφαση όπως θέλει. Το προβλημα δημιουργείται όταν οι αποφάσεις ενός ερχονται σε συγκρουση με τις αποφάσεις άλλου. Εκεί τι γίνεται;

Παντως, νομίζω ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να πάρει αποφαση που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί εκτός από κάθε κομβούχο ατομικά ή ένα σχετικά μικρό αριθμό γειτονικών κόμβων. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς κάθε κομβούχος έχει πολύ δύναμη στα χέρια του για να αγνοηθεί.

----------


## socrates

@jolly
Ωραία τα λες! Κάντο! 
(και μετά έλα να κάνουμε έναν απολογισμό παρέα να δούμε γιατί δεν δούλεψε)!

----------


## badge

Ναι μεν, αλλά υπάρχει και το backfire... τουτέστιν εσύ αυτή τη στιγμή κάνεις teardown και απαξιώνεις την άλλη πλευρά. Όταν λοιπόν θα στήσεις αυτό που θα πας να στήσεις, και στο απαξιώσει η άλλη πλευρά, με το να μην ψηφίσει βγάζοντας σου επιδεικτικά τη γλώσσα, τι γίνεται μετά;

Υποθετικό σενάριο... μην το πάρεις στα σοβαρά.... προσωπικά αν μπουν ψηφοφορίες του στυλ "Είναι ο Badge βλάκας που είπε την τάδε ατάκα;" θα έρθω να ψηφίσω με δύο χέρια.

----------


## koum6984

> Μπορεί ο καθένας να παίρνει απόφαση όπως θέλει. Το προβλημα δημιουργείται όταν οι αποφάσεις ενός ερχονται σε συγκρουση με τις αποφάσεις άλλου. Εκεί τι γίνεται;
> 
> Παντως, νομίζω ότι κανείς δεν μπορεί να πάρει αποφαση που μπορεί να εφαρμοστεί εκτός από κάθε κομβούχο ατομικά ή ένα σχετικά μικρό αριθμό γειτονικών κόμβων. Δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς κάθε κομβούχος έχει πολύ δύναμη στα χέρια του για να αγνοηθεί.


καπως να μαζευτουν οι κομβουχοι σε ενα thread και να συζητανε διαφορα θεματα τα οποια τους απασχολουν να ψηφιζουν για διαφορα θεματα και οτι αποφαση ψηφιζετε εκει να ειναι και οριστικη
δεν λεω να παμε σε αλλο forum 
εδω μαζεμενα νοικοκυρεμενα
απλα να βρουμε μια φορμουλα και πως να ξεχωρισουμε τους χρηστες
τετοιου ειδους θεματα πρεπει να μας απασχολουν

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Υπάρχουν πρακτικές δυσκολίες πιά, αυτές που αναφέρεις εσύ και ο badge.
> 
> 
> Όχι δεν πρόκειται για πρακτικές δυσκολίες. Είναι συνθήκες οι οποίες μπορούν να εισαχθούν τεχνιέντως στον αλγόριθμο εκατέρωθεν, προκειμένου να τον φέρουν σε deadlock. Και το θέμα είναι ότι και οι δύο πλευρές το γνωρίζουν, και συνεχίζουν να φαγώνονται 25 σελίδες τώρα.


Σιγουρα δεν προκειται για "Πρακτικες δυσκολιες". Αν ηταν οντως πρακτικες οι δυσκολιες, μεχρι σημερα καποιος χριστιανος θα τις ειχε λυσει και θα ειχαμε προχωρησει παραπερα.

Αμ ελα ντε ομως που δεν προχωραμε, και καθε τοσο οπως σωστα παρατηρησε κι ο Νικος, ειμαστε παλι εδω για να ριξουμε την ευθυνη γι'αυτες τις δυσκολιες καπου.

Τελικα μαλλον δεν μιλαμε περι πρακτικης, αλλα περι της κατανοησης του σημειου περα απο το οποιο αρχιζουμε να χανουμε την ουσια, η οποια δεν ειναι ο συλλογος ή καποια αλλη φανταστικη οντοτητα, αλλα το να απολαυσουμε αυτο που εχουμε, και αν μπορουμε περα απο το να το συντηρουμε, να προσθεσουμε κι εμεις κατι που θα μεινει.

Μηπως ολοι εσεις/εμεις που γρινιαζουμε, στην πραγματικοτητα απλα δεν εχετε/εχουμε να προσθεσουμε τιποτα παραπανω απο μια ακομη διαφορετικη τοποθετηση πανω σε λιγο-πολυ ιδιες θεωριες?

Εχει αναρωτηθει κανεις γιατι παρολη την εμμονη, η λυση δεν εμφανιζεται εκει που την ψαχνετε? Ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να το καταλαβουμε τελικα.

Συνεχιστε ελευθερα τωρα  ::

----------


## badge

> Τέλος πάντων, η μόνη υπαρκτή -κατά την άποψή μου- λύση που δεν ξέρω αν μπορεί να γίνει, είναι να ανοικτεί κάποια ενότητα στο forum με δικαίωμα δημοσίευσης των username που διατηρούν bb κόμβο (τα c-classes που έχουν routes), ώστε να γίνονται εκεί οι ψηφοφορίες που αφορούν το δίκτυο. Εννοείται ότι πιθανότατα θα ψηφίζουν πάλι 50 άτομα, θα αρχίσει η μπουρδολογία ότι οι μισοί bb δεν μπορούν να χρησιμοποιήσουν forum κλπ. και μάλλον όταν ο υδράργυρος ξεπερνά τους 40 θα φτιάχνουμε ατελείωτα thread που δεν λέμε τίποτα.


koum το είπαμε αυτό βρε  ::

----------


## badge

Λοιπόν, η ιδέα την οποία έριξε ο sotirisk και επανέλαβε ο koum φαίνεται να λύνει τα από 1 έως 5. Ωστόσο παραμένει το 6. Και αναρωτιέμαι...

Αν ανοιχτεί τέτοια ενότητα του στυλ "Ψηφοφορίες backbone whatever"
Με τη συμμετοχή των κομβούχων
Όπου θα γίνονται ψηφοφορίες
Με ορίζοντα μιας-δύο εβδομάδων

θα επιλυθεί τελικά ΚΑΙ ΤΟ 6;

Θα γίνονται δεκτά τα αποτελέσματα από όλους;

----------


## fotis

Υπάρχουν πολλά layers αποφάσεων σε μια ομάδα σαν τη δικιά μας:

- Απόφαση κομβούχου: χωρις αποτέλεσμα στο σύνολο, ουσιαστικά ασήμαντη, πολύ ευκολη εκτέλεση.
- Απόφαση ομάδας κομβούχων: ίσως κάποιας σημασίας, ουσιαστικά όμως χωρίς αποτέλεσμα, πέρνεται με σχετική ευκολία 
- Απόφαση μελών δικτύου (συνδεμένοι, ασύνδετοι κλπ έστω εγγεγραμμένοι στο φορουμ): μέγιστης σημασίας που λαμβάνεται μόνο με καλή διάθεση, συζήτηση και καλοπιστία.

Με άλλα λόγια ποιοι νομίζεται οτι είμαστε (ο καθένας απο μας και συνολικά) για να κάνουμε οποιοδήποτε περιορισμό στην ομάδα που εν δυνάμει μπορεί να πάρει αποφάσεις, απο τη στιγμή που αυριο μπορεί να είναι κομβούχος αυτός που σήμερα είναι πλαγκτον και ασύνδετος..! 

*Διαφωνώ κάθετα με οποιοδήποτε περιορισμό ατόμων στις συζητήσεις και λήψεις αποφάσεων για θέματα του δικτύου γιατί αυτό αυτομάτως μας καθιστά ενα κλειστό δίκτυο.*
Όποιος θέλει να το κάνει αυτό μπορεί να εγγραφεί στο σύλλογο ή σε όποιον άλλο σύλλογο επιθυμεί και να συνδράμει σε συλλογικές αποφάσεις. Όταν μιλάμε για το ελέυθερο και ανοιχτό δίκτυο και ο τελευταίος ασύνδετος μπορεί να έχει άποψη, είτε μας αρέσει είτε όχι και να την εκφράζει μέσα απο το φορουμ, το καφέ ή οτι άλλο μέσο μπορεί να βρεί. Αυτό εξασφαλίζει και την ελευθερία του δικτύου.

Τα who,exactly who κλπ μου θυμίζουν άλλες εποχές και δεν τιμούν το forum και κατεπέκταση την κοινότητά μας.[/b]

----------


## NetTraptor

> .....


όχι εκεί θα ανοίξει ένα άλλο σύστημα εγκυρότερης ψηφοφορίας με συμβουλάτορα τον μέγα μυγοscόπουλο όπου θα ψηφίζουν ποιο είναι το καλύτερο φίλτρο.

χωρίς πλάκα... τα μόνα ποστ που βγάζουν κάποιο νόημα και έχουν ένα μέλλον μπροστά του είναι του badge... αλλά καθότι έχουμε λύσει πολλούς γρίφους μαζί κάθε σάββατο και είναι έξυπνο παλικάρι σας δίνει και την διάσταση του a day after. 

Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι τίποτα δεν θα αλλάξει. Και έχω και το κρίνω από μένα. Είμαι 2 μην πω 3η φουρνιά AWMNman, δεν είμαι ιδρυτής, μπάρμπα κατά την την έννοια την δικιά σας δεν έχω, αλλά παρόλα αυτά κανείς ποτέ μα ποτέ δεν μου αρνήθηκε την είσοδο, την προσφορά και την "καταξίωση" στον σύλλογο. Και επειδή μπήκα σαν την μύγα μες το γάλα στο ΔΣ, αυτή την στιγμή έχω το αβαντάζ να ξέρω τι έχει σχέση με προσωπικές διαφορές και τι έχει σχέση με κάποιους που αρεσκοντε στον πετροβολισμό... και κάτω από το τραπέζι... διαβάζουμε και γνωρίζουμε τι λέγονται στα παρασκήνια πολύ καλύτερα από όσο νομίζουν μερικοί υποβολείς.... και άλλοι

πολύ μα πολύ θα ήθελα συμμετοχή από όλους σε όλα (θα προτιμούσα μεσο του συλλόγου ασχέτως αν θα είμαι εγώ στο ΔΣ), ενώ το έχω προτείνει προσωπικά σε ανθρώπους που άλλοι ούτε στο σπίτι τους δεν τους βάζουν, αλλά μάλλον δεν έχει νόημα. έχει φανεί τι μπορούν να προσφέρουν και συνήθως αυτά γέρνουν προς κάτι αρνητικό ή μηδενικό.... άρα τι κάνω? τι αναγκάζομαι να κάνω? 

Yours

----------


## ysam

Ωραία εγώ ρωτάω ευθέως τον Acynonix λοιπόν αν και έχει απαντήσει ήδη. 

Αν υπήρχε αυτή η υποθετική ομάδα.Όχι σύλλογος, όχι ότι ξέρουμε σήμερα. 

Και έβγαινε μία απόφαση που δεν άρεσε σε μερικούς αλλά τι να κάνουμε.. Ταυτόχρονα όμως δεν άρεσε και στον Acynonix. 

Ερωτώ λοιπόν. Τι θα έκανε ο Acynonix? 

1> Θα συμμεριζόταν το σύνολο? 
2> Θα έφευγε από το Δίκτυο? 
3> Θα έκανε τουμπεκί αλλά και ότι ήθελε στον κόμβο του ασχέτως τι λέει η ομάδα? 

Και τώρα πάμε στο άλλο πολύ καλό σημείο.

Αν η απάντηση είναι το 3 η ομάδα τι θα έκανε και με ποιό τρόπο? 

1> Θα έβαζε τους διπλανούς κόμβους να κόψουν τα Links? 
2> Θα έβαζε τους διπλανούς κόμβους να routaroyn από αλλού? 
3> Θα έλεγε τι να κάνουμε αφού δική του είναι η ταράτσα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και τίποτα. 

Και τελειώνω απαντώντας πάλι στο ότι αν η απάντηση είναι το 3 σε τι διαφέρει αυτό από την σημερινή κατάσταση? 

Τίποτα απολύτως, τα ίδια Παντελάκι μου τα ίδια Παντελή μου. 

Λοιπόν ο Σύλλογος τι χρειάζεται? (άρε Σωκράτη θυμάσαι που σου έλεγα πριν 4-5 χρόνια αυτή την ερώτηση στο καφέ με τον racer?)

Ε λοιπόν ο σύλλογος το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι για να υπάρχει ΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ εκεί που η οποιαδήποτε ομάδα πρέπει να παρουσιαστεί κάπου (και όχι μόνο στο καφέ) για να πει εδώ ήμαστε. Να πάει πχ στην ΕΕΤΤ να πάει όπου θέλει και να ανοίξει κάποιος την πόρτα. Αλλιώς δεν... Αν τελικά τίποτα άλλο δεν δουλεύει στον σύλλογο, η ύπαρξή του και μόνο είναι αρκετή.

----------


## JollyRoger

σε πειράζει να απαντήσω εγώ μια που είχα διακοπή ρεύματος τόση ώρα?  :: 

δεν μου κάνατε ΔΕΗ-firewall ε?...  ::  ...




> Αν υπήρχε αυτή η υποθετική ομάδα.Όχι σύλλογος, όχι ότι ξέρουμε σήμερα.
> 
> Και έβγαινε μία απόφαση που δεν άρεσε σε μερικούς αλλά τι να κάνουμε.. Ταυτόχρονα όμως δεν άρεσε και στον Acynonix.
> 
> Ερωτώ λοιπόν. Τι θα έκανε ο Acynonix?
> 
> 1> Θα συμμεριζόταν το σύνολο?
> 2> Θα έφευγε από το Δίκτυο?
> 3> Θα έκανε τουμπεκί αλλά και ότι ήθελε στον κόμβο του ασχέτως τι λέει η ομάδα?


η υποθετική ομάδα, δεδομένης της φύσεως ως "συνόλου"... είναι το δίκτυο καθ'αυτό... 

όπως δεν στέκει να πείς οτι δεν συμφωνώ με το bgp και θα βάλω ripp... κάπως έτσι δε θα 'στεκε να τη δείς αλλιώς... τι θα γίνει αν τώρα δεν σ'αρεσει το bgp?  :: 




> Και τώρα πάμε στο άλλο πολύ καλό σημείο.
> 
> Αν η απάντηση είναι το 3 η ομάδα τι θα έκανε και με ποιό τρόπο?
> 
> 1> Θα έβαζε τους διπλανούς κόμβους να κόψουν τα Links?
> 2> Θα έβαζε τους διπλανούς κόμβους να routaroyn από αλλού?
> 3> Θα έλεγε τι να κάνουμε αφού δική του είναι η ταράτσα δεν μπορούμε να κάνουμε και τίποτα.


μιά τέτοια υποθετική ομάδα, είναι η επέκταση του πώς σκέφτεσαι εσύ για το τι θα κάνεις με τον κόμβο σου... σε αναγωγή στο δίκτυο...

είναι το δίκτυο σε ανθρωπινη version... συνεπώς αν όλοι πιστεύαν και θέλαν να έχουν μια τέτοια μέθοδο λήψης αποφάσεων πάνω στα κοινά, 

για την προάσπιση της δυνατότητας τους αυτής, πιστεύω θα όφειλαν να επιβάλλουν την ψηφισμένη άποψη ακόμη κι αν δεν συμφωνούσαν... οπότε μάλλον το 1... άλλα όχι "θα έβαζε"... θα το κάναν μόνοι τους για λόγους ηθικής τάξεως...





> Λοιπόν ο Σύλλογος τι χρειάζεται? (άρε Σωκράτη θυμάσαι που σου έλεγα πριν 4-5 χρόνια αυτή την ερώτηση στο καφέ με τον racer?)
> 
> Ε λοιπόν ο σύλλογος το μόνο που χρειάζεται είναι για να υπάρχει ΝΟΜΙΚΗ ΥΠΟΣΤΑΣΗ εκεί που η οποιαδήποτε ομάδα πρέπει να παρουσιαστεί κάπου (και όχι μόνο στο καφέ) για να πει εδώ ήμαστε. Να πάει πχ στην ΕΕΤΤ να πάει όπου θέλει και να ανοίξει κάποιος την πόρτα. Αλλιώς δεν... Αν τελικά τίποτα άλλο δεν δουλεύει στον σύλλογο, η ύπαρξή του και μόνο είναι αρκετή.


εδώ συμφωνώ στα πάντα!  ::  

η ύπαρξη συλλόγου/καταστατικού κλπ είναι must... χρειάζεται μια νομική υπόσταση για γραφειοκρατικούς λόγους...

----------


## ysam

Jolly η ρομαντικός είσαι η μ@λ@κ@ς. και επειδή δεν θεωρώ ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο θα σου πω το εξής. Το βλέπεις και εδώ ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ούτε μία περίπτωση στις 100000000000 να συμφωνούν όλοι μεταξύ τους. Ένα το κρατούμενο. 

Αυτός λοιπόν που δεν συμφωνεί θα κάνει τα δικά του. Το βλέπουμε ήδη. Δύο τα κρατούμενα. 

Πες το σύλλογος πες το ότι θες, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κοπούν links. Το βλέπουμε ήδη και το έχουμε δει και σε τρανταχτά παραδείγματα. Τρίτο.

Τέταρτο και τελευταίο... Έχουν και σήμερα ηθικούς λόγους αλλά για να ΜΗΝ το κάνουν, όχι για να το κάνουν.

----------


## badge

Πάντως Jolly εγώ εκείνο που βλέπω εδώ :

http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31750

είναι ότι, στην περίπτωση που το ρίξουμε στις δημοκρατικές διαδικασίες, υπάρχει μια ΠΟΛΥ χοντρή διαφορά. Και θα μου επιτρέψεις (αυθαίρετη υπόθεση) να συμπεράνω ότι έχουν ψηφίσει και ο Centrum, o Tonotil, και τα λοιπά φαρμακευτικά παρασκευάσματα. Αν κάνω λάθος, πάσο, δε θα τα χαλάσουμε εκεί...

Αν υποθέσουμε λοιπόν ότι γίνει με οποιονδήποτε τρόπο μια παρόμοια διαδικασία, σύμφωνα με την οποία θα συμμετάσχουν όλοι οι BB, θα εκθέσει ο καθένας την άποψή του, διατυπωθούν απόψεις και επιχειρήματα, και στο τέλος μετρηθούν και κουκιά, να υποθέσω Jolly ότι εμμένεις στην άποψή σου....




> 6. AND AFTER? ότι αποφάσισε η πλειοψηφία...


Right?

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι δυσκολίες βρίσκονται στην ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ των αποφάσεων που θα ληφθουν με ψηφοφορία. Όπως λέει και ο ysam, πως θα εξαναγκαστεί κανείς να τηρήσει αποφάσεις; 

@ysam, ο acynonix θα συμμεριστεί την αποφαση της πλειοψηφίας και ίσως και μίας μειοψηφίας που μπορεί να παρουσιάζεται ως πλειοψηφία, αλλά δεν θα κάνει τουμπεκί.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Jolly η ρομαντικός είσαι η μ@λ@κ@ς.


χμμ... σύμφωνα με ένα ποστ περι θρησκευτικών πεποιθήσεων με είχε βγάλει "new ager"... προσωπικά δεν τα 'χω καλά με τα κλασαρίσματα...





> και επειδή δεν θεωρώ ούτε το ένα ούτε το άλλο θα σου πω το εξής.Το βλέπεις και εδώ ΔΕΝ υπάρχει ούτε μία περίπτωση στις 100000000000 να συμφωνούν όλοι μεταξύ τους. Ένα το κρατούμενο.


δεκτόν... για να ισχύσει το υποθετικό που έλεγα, θα πρέπει πρώτα να το θέλει η πλειοψηφία, άρα αν έχεις δίκιο, δεν τίθεται θέμα....

εξ'άλλου δεν συζητάμε να συμφωνούν όλοι... συζητάμε το να συμφωνεί η πλειοψηφία των ενασχολουμένων του δικτύου αντί για του συλλόγου...

δε συμφωνίσαμε οτι ο σύλλογος είναι κυρίως νομική υπόσταση?... 
σχετικά με θέματα δικτύου γιατί να μην υπάρχει αρμόδιος..?






> Αυτός λοιπόν που δεν συμφωνεί θα κάνει τα δικά του. Το βλέπουμε ήδη. Δύο τα κρατούμενα.


αν η πλειοψηφία κρίνει οτι εκεί θέλει να είναι το επίπεδο της "δημοκρατίας" του δικτύου, τότε ναί... ο καθείς θα κάνει τα δικά του...

όμως αυτή είναι η τωρινή κατάσταση... 

θέλω εγώ να σηκώσω εμπορικές υπηρεσίες, τις σηκώνω, 
θέλει ο σύλλογος(r) να δώσει την πρόσοψη του δικτύου σε εμπορική εταιρία λες και είναι παράρτημά της, το κάνει...

ποιός θα κάνει τι? κανείς...





> Πες το σύλλογος πες το ότι θες, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να κοπούν links. Το βλέπουμε ήδη και το έχουμε δει και σε τρανταχτά παραδείγματα. Τρίτο.


ας δώ τη λίστα με τα 500άτομα, 
τα 300 που θα 'ναι στ'@@ τους, 
και τα 101, απο τα υπόλοιπα 200 [αν υποθέσουμε οτι τόσα μείνουν να ενδιαφέρονται] να λένε οτι τους αρέσει η φάση ως έχει, σκάω και ιοθετώ κι εγώ τη λογική που επικρατεί...


H γειτονική ψηφοφορία του σωκράτη, μου φαίνεται πολύ όμορφα διατυπωμένη, στους ψηφοφόρους τα ψιλοχαλάμε...

...έχουν ψηφίσει καμια 100στη άτομα... κάποια εκ των οποίων ψηφίζουν ανώνυμα...

οπότε δεν μπορούμε καν να υποθέσουμε οτι είναι 100 μέλη δικτύου(!) 

πόσο μάλλον να εξασφαλίσουμε οτι οι υπόλοιποι όντως δεν επιθυμούν να εκφέρουν άποψη ωστε να μπορέσουμε να πούμε οτι το αποτέλεσμα αντιπροσωπεύει έστω κάτι....

(δημοκρατική διαδικασία κατα την αναφορά του badge!  :: )





> Τέταρτο και τελευταίο... Έχουν και σήμερα ηθικούς λόγους αλλά για να ΜΗΝ το κάνουν, όχι για να το κάνουν.


αυτό θα ήθελα να μου το αναλύσεις αν μπορείς... όχι επειδη έχει σημασία, αν η πλειοψηφία θέλει, εγώ σέβομαι... εκ περιεργείας, δεν το πολυκατάλαβα...



@badge... το σχόλιο με τις βιταμίνες δεν το πιασα

και ναι αν η πλειοψηφία αποφασίσει κάτι που δε μ'αρέσει, το σέβομαι αναγκαστικά εφόσον θέλω να πιστεύω οτι έχει νόημα μια τέτοια κατάσταση...


aci... νομίζω το πρόβλημα της εφαρμογής υπάρχει διότι δεν υπάρχει καλά ξηγημένη κατάσταση... 

για παράδειγμα:
έστω:

συμφωνούμε οτι έχουμε συγκεντρωθεί οι ενδιαφερόμενοι και έχουμε και αποδεκτό απο όλους τρόπο διασταυρώσιμης ονομαστικής ψηφοφορίας κλπ...

δεχόμαστε ΠΡΙΝ ψηφίσουμε οτι θα δεχτούμε και θα επιβάλουμε το αποτέλεσμα... ορίζουμε και τους τρόπους επιβολής αυτού, καλοπροέραιτα πάντα... και μετά ψηφίζουμε...

----------


## koum6984

> ο acynonix θα συμμεριστεί την αποφαση της πλειοψηφίας και ίσως και μίας μειοψηφίας που μπορεί να παρουσιάζεται ως πλειοψηφία, αλλά δεν θα κάνει τουμπεκί.


αυτο ειναι το απαντημα στην ερωτηση Νο6

----------


## mojiro

> ...


εδω και κατι χιλιετιες περνονται αποφασεις, γινονται πολεμοι, κλπ με αυτη τη μεθοδο.... εδω θα αλλαζε ?  ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Οι δυσκολίες βρίσκονται στην ΕΦΑΡΜΟΓΗ των αποφάσεων που θα ληφθουν με ψηφοφορία. Όπως λέει και ο ysam, πως θα εξαναγκαστεί κανείς να τηρήσει αποφάσεις;


Ακριβώς αυτό.
Acinonyx εγώ προσωπικά δεν θα τηρούσα πάντα τις αποφάσεις της πλειοψηφίας. Πες ότι φτιάχνουμε το κλειστό υπο-φόρουμ, και γίνεται μια ψηφοφορία για το τι ΠΡΕΠΕΙ να τρέχει ο router, κατευθυνόμενη στο ότι με το linux χάνεις -και καλά- από την έλλειψη nstreme, και αποφασίζεται να βάλουν όλοι οι κόμβοι mikrotik (και για να παίζουμε με nstreme μεταξύ μας και να μην υπάρχουν probs συνεργασίας mt-linux και και και). Εγώ τέτοια απόφαση δεν θα την τηρούσα, και ας συνιστούσαν 35 κατασκευαστές κόμβων το mt, διότι πολύ απλά δικός μου είναι ο κόμβος και θα τρέχει ότι μου κ@υλώσει εμένα, debian unstable σήμερα, gentoo αύριο, freebsd μεθαύριο και άμα λάχει θα κάνω κάθε μέρα compile νέο kernel.

Επίσης πιστεύω και το αντίστροφο, αν έβγαινε μια απόφαση (πες ότι ψηφίζουμε 30 linux-άδες και οι άλλοι αδιαφορούν) να βάλουν όλοι linux, είμαι σίγουρος ότι κανείς δεν θα γύρναγε το os της ταράτσας για αυτό το λόγο.

Οπότε άλλα λόγια ν' αγαπιόμαστε.

----------


## koum6984

> . . . .


μα δεν μιλαμε για ριζικες αποφασεις
λεμε για αποφασεις-λυσεις-συζητηση που θα διευκολυνουν την ομαλη λειτουργεια του δικτυου
εαν υπηρχε ενα τετοιο οπως το ειπες υπο-φορουμ
θα μπορουσαμε να καλυψουμε αρκετα πραγματα
απο δρομολογηση - εναλακτικες διαδρομες - κομβοι "κλειδια" - και αλλα θεματα σαν αυτο που ανοιγουν και κατανταει flame

----------


## ngia

http://www.lyricsfreak.com/m/metallica/ ... 92089.html
My Friend Of Misery 
_The lyrics describe an outsider view of someone reveling in self-pity and maintaining a pessimistic view of the entire world._

----------


## badge

> εαν υπηρχε ενα τετοιο οπως το ειπες υπο-φορουμ
> θα μπορουσαμε να καλυψουμε αρκετα πραγματα


Υπάρχουνε ρε Παναγιώτη αλλά δε συμμετέχει κανένας. Τρεις κι ο κούκος. Και κατά καιρούς έχουν γίνει προσπάθειες, και σοβαρές, και σοβαροφανείς, οι οποίες κατέληξαν στην απαξίωση. Στη μιζέρια. Καλά τα λέει ο Νικήτας.

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...


Ούτε εγώ θα τις τηρούσα στο παράδειγμα που έφερες. Αλλά σε αυτή την περίπτωση δε νομιζω να ανηκα πιά στο AWMN.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum
> 
> εαν υπηρχε ενα τετοιο οπως το ειπες υπο-φορουμ
> θα μπορουσαμε να καλυψουμε αρκετα πραγματα
> 
> 
> Υπάρχουνε ρε Παναγιώτη αλλά δε συμμετέχει κανένας. Τρεις κι ο κούκος. Και κατά καιρούς έχουν γίνει προσπάθειες, και σοβαρές, και σοβαροφανείς, οι οποίες κατέληξαν στην απαξίωση. Στη μιζέρια. Καλά τα λέει ο Νικήτας.


Η μόνη προσπάθεια που έχει ευδοκιμίσει αλλά είναι σε καθαρά τεχνικό επίπεδο είναι αυτή με τα OLSR confederations αλλά και σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις πάλι κατέρευσε όταν συμμετείχε μεγάλος αριθμός κόμβων. Αυτό που φαίνεται πάντως είναι ότι γενικά σε τοπικό επίπεδο συμφωνούμε σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Ίσως αυτός είναι ένα σημείο που πρέπει να εκμεταλευτούμε.

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum
> 
> ...


ναι αλλα δεν πρεπει καποια στιγμη να ειναι "ενωμενο" ολο awmn?
να εχουμε αποφασισει καποια κοινα πραγματα?
ποσοι απο εμας εχουν ενα account στο mtik ας πουμε καθαρα read awmn/awmn ??? (παραδειγμα εφερα μην με φατε για το mtik  ::  )
δεν θα επρεπε ολοι?
η ομαδα του routing.awmn ειναι αρκετα αντιπροσωπευτικη για να ξεκινησει μιια τετοια προσπαθεια.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από badge
> 
> ...


Νομίζω το πέτυχες. Η πιό αντιπροσωπευτική ομάδα είναι η ομάδα routing (όχι με την παλιά έννοια). Η οποία μπορεί να διασταυρωθεί έυκολα κιόλας με read-only προσβαση στις quaggες (ή στην αντίστοιχη υποενότητα του BGP του mikrotik).

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


ωραια
καπως θα ξεκινησουμε απο την ομαδα routing
διαθεση υπαρχει?
υποστηριξη στο εγχειρημα που συζηταμε υπαρχει?

----------


## ysam

Βρε καλός τον Sotiris..

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Νομίζω το πέτυχες. Η πιό αντιπροσωπευτική ομάδα είναι η ομάδα routing (όχι με την παλιά έννοια). Η οποία μπορεί να διασταυρωθεί έυκολα κιόλας με read-only προσβαση στις quaggες (ή στην αντίστοιχη υποενότητα του BGP του mikrotik).
> 
> 
> ωραια
> καπως θα ξεκινησουμε απο την ομαδα routing
> διαθεση υπαρχει?
> υποστηριξη στο εγχειρημα που συζηταμε υπαρχει?


προσωπικά μέσα...

ψήνομαι για οποιαδήποτε συλλογική προσπάθεια κι ας αποτύχει...




@vangel... για να μην κουράζεσαι να μου γράφεις τζάμπα ποστς, να σε πληροφορήσω αφού προφανώς δεν το 'χεις πιάσει, οτι τα μηνυματάκια με επιχειρήματα-μπινελίκια τα περνάω βερεσέ... μπινελίκι και skip το next post  :: 

κατα την άποψή μου δεν χρειάζονται καν moderation... ο καθένας είναι ικανός να κρίνει απο μόνος του  ::

----------


## fengi1

Εγω που δε ξερω και πολλα ενα εχω να πω.

Ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και τυποι σαν τον *JollyRoger*

που *βλεπουν τα παντα καχυποπτα , και καλα κανουν*, ασχετα αν εχουν δικιο ή αδικο και γινονται η αφορμη για μια κουβεντα 31 σελιδων με 15437 αναγνωσεις.

Και στο τελος ειμαι σιγουρος πως απο αυτη την κουβεντα θα βγει κατι καλο.

+++++ JollyRoger 
+++++ Σε οσους του την λενε.
+++++ Σε οσουν τον υποστηριζουν
+++++ στον ysam για της υπηρεσιες που φτιαχνει
------------ στην altec για το κοκκινο baner
------------ στην altec, γιατι αποτερος σκοπος της ειναι να αντικαταστησει στο μελλον το Χαλκο του ΟΤΕ με τα λινκ του awmn.
-------- σε μενα , γιατι μετα 8 χρονια στα forum εχω ξεχασει με τα greeklish τα ελληνικα και γραφω ανορθογραφα ( αν και εχω και Allgreek to Me αλλα βαριεμαι να το ανοιξω  ::  )


edit:
λαθος nickname . Tο διορθωσα  ::  
Ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και τυποι σαν τον *The Undertaker*
Ευτυχως που υπαρχουν και τυποι σαν τον *JollyRoger*

----------


## MAuVE

> Ποιος είσαι εσύ ρε jolly που θα κάνεις και κριτική επειδή γουστάρεις ....


Κατ' αντικειμενική διαπίστωση ο jolly είναι ο υπ' αριθμ' ένα γκρινιάρης του φόρουμ με μεγάλη διαφορά από τον οποιονδήποτε δεύτερο.

Κατορθώνει να συντηρήση το θέμα επί 31 σελίδες και μάλιστα ένα θέμα το οποίο έχει κατά κόρον συζητηθεί και εξαντληθεί στο παρελθόν.

Γιά την επιμονή του και μόνο έχει κερδίσει την συμπάθειά μου, για να μην μπώ σε θέματα τακτικής στα οποία η δική του κατισχύει καταφανώς της αντίθετης πλευράς.

Γκρίνια-Πραγματισμός σημειώσατε 1

----------


## ysam

Ναι σωστά Νίκο και εγώ κάπου εδώ θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τα παιδιά που όντως έχουν κάνει φοβερή δουλειά στο να διαφημίσουν τον proxy. 

Τον proxy είπα? Ααα ναι από εκεί ξεκινήσαμε..  ::  Πάντως σοβαρά χωρίς αυτό το thread δεν θα τα κατάφερνα, ο Proxy θα ήταν άχρηστος.

 ::   ::

----------


## MAuVE

Ο επόμενος proxy που θα στήσεις Γιάννη θα αποτελεί γέφυρα μεταξύ internet και ασύρματου δικτύου ;

Αν ναι, σε τι θα διαφέρει αυτών του enaon, onikoseimai και άλλων που υπάρχουν τώρα ;

Θα έχει μεγαλύτερο bandwidth ?

----------


## ngia

> Ο επόμενος proxy που θα στήσεις Γιάννη θα αποτελεί γέφυρα μεταξύ internet και ασύρματου δικτύου ;
> 
> Αν ναι, σε τι θα διαφέρει αυτών του enaon, onikoseimai και άλλων που υπάρχουν τώρα ;
> 
> Θα έχει μεγαλύτερο bandwidth ?


εδώ είναι .. όμως έχει μόνο δύο σελίδες ..
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31779&start=0
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31779&start=0

----------


## vmanolis

> Θα έχει μεγαλύτερο bandwidth ?


Δεν νομίζω ότι αυτό πρέπει να αποτελεί το κριτήριο για το αν θα σηκώσει κάποιος μια υπηρεσία ή όχι.  ::  
Αν δηλαδή είναι π.χ. πιο γρήγορη από τις ήδη υπάρχουσες, τότε εντάξει, δικαιολογεί την ύπαρξή της. Αλλιώς... στον Καιάδα.  ::  
Αν ήταν έτσι, τότε δεν θα είχαμε π.χ. τόσους VoIP servers, τόσα DC hubs, τόσους shoutcast servers, και πάει λέγοντας.  ::  
Ακόμα και αν την δει κάποιος σαν εναλλακτική λύση στις ήδη υπάρχουσες, αξίζει για μένα.  ::

----------


## sotiris

> Βρε καλός τον Sotiris..


Δεν είχα φύγει ποτέ Γιάννη, κάθε μέρα μέσα είμαι...άσχετα που δεν μιλάω πολύ πλέον....σου έλειψα ?  ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## MAuVE

Σχολίασέ μου σε παρακαλώ Νικήτα τις παρακάτω "συχνές ερωτήσεις":

α) Όταν είμαι στο γραφείο δεν μου προσφέρει τίποτα επί πλέον γιατί έχω κατ' ευθείαν σύνδεση στο awmn και αντίστροφα δεν λειτουργεί (από awmn προς internet). Σωστό ;

β) Όταν ευρίσκομαι εκτός γραφείου μπορώ αν δεν έχω σύνδεση μέσω ίντερνετ να μπω στον σέρβερ μου και να πάρω ας πούμε την αλληλογραφία μου. Σωστό ;

γ) Αν διαθέτω σύνδεση με στατική διεύθυνση προς ίντερνετ και έτσι μπορώ να μπαίνω στο σέρβερ μου, θα προτιμήσω την ασύρματη μέσω proxy για μεγαλύτερη ταχύτητα, θα έχω περισσότερες/λιγότερες δυνατότητες ή δεν θα μου προσφέρει πρακτικά τίποτε παραπάνω ;

----------


## JollyRoger

> Απόδειξη: Η πορεία του topic πάει μια χαρά. Σε λίγο θα συστηθεί και ομάδα (routing), θα παραχθεί έργο, και όλοι θα πάνε στο τσιμπούσι με τ' αγριογούρουνα.


Αν έχουμε τέτοιες αίσιες εξελίξεις, προφανώς θα είσαι κι εσύ μέσα στο τσιμπούσι!  :: 

Για Yπερ-σύνολο με βάση το δίκτυο μιλάω....  ::

----------


## dti

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> όταν συντάχθηκε το καταστατικό, οι συντάκτες προέβλεψαν τέτοιες δυσμενείς εξελίξεις και προσπάθησαν να το προφυλάξουν....
> 
> οπότε και βάλανε το "υπηρεσίες με μη κερδοσκοπικό χαρακτήρα" καθώς και κρατικούς "αφιλοκερδείς" οργανισμους... βλέπε πανεπιστήμια κλπ....
> 
> παρακαλώ τα ιδρυτικά μέλη να με διορθώσουν μια και αυτό είναι δική μου εκτίμηση, δεν ήμουν εκεί...
> 
> τώρα πώς έχει φτάσει να νοείται το ΑΕΙ το ίδιο με εταιρία, 
> ...



Για μία ακόμη φορά *ο ngia ΣΥΚΟΦΑΝΤΕΙ* κάποια μέλη σκόπιμα προκειμένου να περάσει τις θέσεις του.

Για το συγκεκριμένο post θα κινηθούν εντός του Συλλόγου οι προβλεπόμενες διαδικασίες παραπομπής του στην Πειθαρχική Επιτροπή.

Αρκετά πιά!!!

----------


## RF

Όποιος έχει τη (χρηματοδοτούμενη) μύγα .......  ::   ::   ::

----------


## fotis

> Ναι σωστά Νίκο και εγώ κάπου εδώ θα ήθελα να ευχαριστήσω τα παιδιά που όντως έχουν κάνει φοβερή δουλειά στο να διαφημίσουν τον proxy. 
> 
> Τον proxy είπα? Ααα ναι από εκεί ξεκινήσαμε..  Πάντως σοβαρά χωρίς αυτό το thread δεν θα τα κατάφερνα, ο Proxy θα ήταν άχρηστος.


Η μεγάλη αλήθεια!

----------


## JollyRoger

ysam...

στο πνεύμα των ψηφοφοριών κλπ...

θες να μας πεις και πόσους καταμέτρησες?  :: 


(το πλήθος μόνο, οχι ποιούς...
και ίσως αν έχεις τη διακριτική ευχέρεια, θα ήμουν περίεργος και για το ποσοστό αυτών προς το i-call και των υπολοιπων...)


....



προς όποιον είναι σε θέση να κανονίσει καλοπροαίρετα μια συνεργασία με το wind:

μπορούμε να μαζωχτούμε μερικοί που έχουν όρεξη να χωθούνε, προκειμένου να βρεθεί μια πατέντα να αρχίσουμε να φτιάχνουμε μια βάση,
ωστε να πάμε σε επικοινωνία, 
και να μάθουμε τελικά το ύψος του ποσοστού αδιαφόρων κλπ?... 

Για να δούμε κι αν υπάρχει βάση για να προσπαθήσουμε κάτι καλύτερο κλπ..?...


προς aci: 
εχεις καμιά πρόταση μήπως... 
για μια όσο το δυνατόν ποιο δίκαια βάση ωστε να δημιουργήσουμε μια πρώτη ομάδα που να μπορεί να ψηφίσει όλα τα υπόλοιπα?

κάτι είπες περι ρουτινγκ... θες να το αναλύσεις λίγο?...

----------


## ALTAiR

Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιό είναι το επιστημονικό όνομα του συγκεκριμένου είδους μύγας που απεικονίζεται στη φωτό?

----------


## spirosco

> Μήπως ξέρει κανείς ποιό είναι το επιστημονικό όνομα του συγκεκριμένου είδους μύγας που απεικονίζεται στη φωτό?


σκατομυγα μηπως?

----------


## commando

τελικα οποιος ακουμπα την τηλεφωνια η το ιντερνετ σαυτο το δικτυο τρωει λασπη λες και τα δυο δεν ειναι θεμιτο να ειναι δωρεαν απο το Συνταγμα και το κυριαρχο προιον του ραδιοερασιτεχνισμου δηλαδη η επικοινωνια.
Για να δουμε τελικα τι θα εχουμε κυριο προσον σαυτο το δικτυο την πασης μορφης επικοινωνια η την αμετρητη και ανυπερβλητη τσοντα.
Προτινω να μπει και μπανερ του τυπου.
Με οποιον παροχο ADSL και αν εχετε η τσοντα που θα βρειτε εδω μεσα ειναι το κατι αλλο ,δωρεαν μεταφορα μεταξυ των χρηστων της τσοντας της επιλογης σας.
Ας κανουμε μια μνεια στα παιδια που τοσο απλοχερα μας τις προσφερουν και πιανουν τοπο τα 1000δες ευρα των δισκων των τσοντοτερα που μας μοιραζουν....
Keep walking.  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## JollyRoger

edited:

άκυρο... μου ξέφυγε τσουβάλιασμα...

είπαμε better than this!  ::

----------


## mojiro

θα γινεις οταν δωσεις τα 50 αφρο

----------


## JollyRoger

> θα γινεις οταν δωσεις τα 50 αφρο


οκ, το πήρα πίσω, έχεις δίκιο!  ::  ...

τι λέει θα βάλεις κανα χεράκι να φτιάξουμε "σύλλογο δικτύου"?  :: 

καμιά εποικοδομητική ιδέα?  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ρε παιδιά μια απλή ερώτηση...

Τι διαφορά έχει ένας proxy για VoIP από έναν proxy για internet ?????

Που βλέπετε το κερδοσκοπικό ? Βγάζει κανείς χρήματα απ' τον proxy (παρέχετε επί πληρωμή κλπ η υπηρεσία του proxy?) ? Μήπως η acn το διαφημίζει στους πελάτες της κλπ για τη δόξα (αν το καλοεξετάσετε βέβαια την καλύτερη διαφήμιση της έχετε κάνει και οι μεν και οι δε  :: ) ?

Πριν μιλήσετε για κερδοσκοπικό και μη-κερδοσκοπικό σκεφτείτε ότι έχετε Mikrotik στην ταράτσα σας, ότι κάνετε R&D για μια εταιρία και τη βοηθάμε/διαφημίζουμε με αυτό τον τρόπο (μέχρι και ιδιαίτερο section στο forum έχουμε). Σκεφτείτε πόσοι άνθρωποι παρέχουν internet μέσω proxy ή vpn και κατ' επέκταση με τη λογική σας πρόσβαση σε κερδοσκοπικές υπηρεσίες (πχ. e-bay) κλπ.

EDIT: Δες το βίντεο της 1ης Γ.Σ. και ψάξε να βρεις ποια είναι τα ιδρυτικά μέλη και τι έχουν κάνει για το δίκτυο και τον σύλλογο από τότε που υπέγραψαν.

----------


## JollyRoger

σωστό ρε συ μικ... απο κάποια άποψη...

απλά αφού έχουμε πλέον καταλήξει οτι δεν υπάρχει αρμόδιος έστω για να πει οτι "δεν υπάρχει αρμόδιος"...

λέγαμε μήπως προσπαθούσαμε να δούμε κατα πόσον αυτό που παρουσιάζεται ως "οι μόνοι που ενδιαφέρονται είναι στο σύλλογο" είναι όντως έτσι... 


προσωπικά δηλαδή αν έβλεπα 300άτομα να μου λένε:

"δεν με ενδιαφέρει, μια χαρά είναι όπως έχει", θα είχα καλυφθεί οτι όντως έτσι είναι...


εσύ τι άποψη έχεις σχετικά με μια μεγαλύτερη και "μεγαλύτερη" ομάδα απο το σύλλογο?...

μία που να αντιστοιχεί σε αυτό που κάνει "join" κάποιος όταν γίνεται μέλος του δικτύου?..

----------


## mojiro

τι διαφορα εχει να μπειτε ολοι στο συλλογο (οταν ειναι και τα διαδικαστικα ετοιμα) απο το να φτιαχτει μια νεα ομαδα?

επισης τι το νεο και πρωτοποριακο πιστευετε οτι θα φερει αυτη η ομαδα σε σχεση με το παρον?

αν δε το εχετε καταλαβει λιγο-πολυ οσοι ασχολουνται αποφασιζουν, οπου και αν ειναι

----------


## dti

> τι διαφορα εχει να μπειτε ολοι στο συλλογο (*οταν ειναι και τα διαδικαστικα ετοιμα*) απο το να φτιαχτει μια νεα ομαδα?



Πότε θα είναι και τα "διαδικαστικά έτοιμα";  :: 

Γιατί απ΄όσο θυμάμαι παλιότερα κάποιοι φιλικά προσκείμενοι στο προηγούμενο και στο παρόν Δ.Σ. ήταν αυτοί που έχασαν (ή "έχασαν" ανάλογα όπως το βλέπει κανείς) κάποιο χαρτί με υπογραφές από μέλη του Συλλόγου που ζητούσαν να συγκληθεί Έκτακτη Γ.Σ. για να συζητηθεί το θέμα της διεύρυνσης της βάσης των μελών του Συλλόγου μέσω του θεσμού των "δόκιμων" μελών (μέλη από το δίκτυο με μηδενική συνδρομή)... 
Το τότε Δ.Σ. βέβαια είχε αποσιωπήσει το θέμα και ούτε έδειξε την παραμικρή ευαισθησία...

----------


## Mick Flemm

> εσύ τι άποψη έχεις σχετικά με μια μεγαλύτερη και "μεγαλύτερη" ομάδα απο το σύλλογο?...
> 
> μία που να αντιστοιχεί σε αυτό που κάνει "join" κάποιος όταν γίνεται μέλος του δικτύου?..


Την άποψή μου την έχω πει πολλές φορές σχετικά με το συγκεκριμένο, είμαι κατά γιατί δεν πιστεύω ότι ο σύλλογος εμποδίζει/καπελώνει κλπ αλλά ότι μπορεί να αποτελέσει μια πολύ καλή δομή οργάνωσης γύρω απ' την οποία όλοι να βοηθήσουμε το δίκτυο και την κοινότητα. Όταν όλοι θάβουν τον σύλλογο με διάφορα, τον απαξιώνουν με τη συμπεριφορά τους (ως μέλη) και γενικώς δεν βοηθούν προς αυτή την κατεύθυνση αλλά προς την αντίθετη με τον ένα ή τον άλλο τρόπο, καταλαβαίνω τον προβληματισμό σου. Η εμπειρία πάντως έχει δείξει ότι για τη λάντζα πάντα μέλη του συλλόγου τρέχουν και αυτοί είναι πάντα εκεί όταν τους χρειαστείς.

Όσο για "αρχή στο δίκτυο" δεν πιστεύω ότι κάτι μπορεί να είναι δημοκρατικότερο του συλλόγου (δεδομένου ότι για τις αποφάσεις που αφορούν το δίκτυο έχουν όλοι λόγο και όχι μόνο τα μέλη -γι' αυτό είχαμε πει για δόκιμα μέλη κλπ).

Υπάρχει και ένας άλλος παράγοντας, κοίτα τη συμμετοχή και θα καταλάβεις, με τόσο μικρή συμμετοχή αν σπαστούμε και σε ομάδες ξέχνα το  ::  Δεν υπάρχει οργανωμένη ομάδα μεγαλύτερη απ' το σύλλογο, εδώ καλά καλά και απ' τα μέλη του συλλόγου, λίγοι ασχολούνται συστηματικά.

Φταίμε κι εμείς στον σύλλογο, αλλά κι εσείς δεν κάνετε μια προσπάθεια να τον αλλάξουμε.

Μην ψάχνεις για αρμόδιο στο δίκτυο, όλοι είμαστε αρμόδιοι. Είναι δύσκολο να συνηθίσεις στην ιδέα και να προσαρμοστείς αλλά έτσι είναι, μόνο ένα κανόνα έχουμε βάλει κι αυτός είναι να μην πειράζει κανείς το traffic πέρα από QoS, ένα κανόνα που και οι ποιο φανατικοί υπέρμαχοι του "η εξουσία στο δίκτυο και όχι στο σύλλογο" -που το δίκτυο έβαλε αυτούς τους κανόνες και η κοινότητα- τον καταπατούν. Μάλιστα δεν καταλαβαίνουν και ότι το θέμα μετά είναι νομικό, αν ελέγχεις το traffic και ξέρεις τι περνάει απ' τον κόμβο σου είσαι υπεύθυνος γι' αυτό. Το να μην αγγίζουμε το traffic είναι μέσα στο βασικό disclaimer μας.

----------


## JollyRoger

> τι διαφορα εχει να μπειτε ολοι στο συλλογο (οταν ειναι και τα διαδικαστικα ετοιμα) απο το να φτιαχτει μια νεα ομαδα?


εγώ είμαι της γνώμης οτι αποτελούμε ήδη μια ομάδα, μπήκαμε σε αυτή όταν συνδεθήκαμε ασύρματα, δεν χρειάζεται να φτιαχτεί κάποια... 

αρκεί να μάθουμε αν η υπάρχουσα επιθυμεί να έχει άποψη γενικότερα....






> επισης τι το νεο και πρωτοποριακο πιστευετε οτι θα φερει αυτη η ομαδα σε σχεση με το παρον?


άποψη!!  ::   ::  






> αν δε το εχετε καταλαβει λιγο-πολυ οσοι ασχολουνται αποφασιζουν, οπου και αν ειναι


αν δεν το 'χεις καταλάβει, δεν υπάρχει κάποια πρόθεση κυβέρνησης κανενός!  ::   ::  ...

για τους ίδιους εμάς να έχουμε άποψη στα δικά μας εννοώ...
άμα τώρα πλακωθούμε για το routing, ποιός θα βρεί τη λύση? 










> Υπάρχει και ένας άλλος παράγοντας, κοίτα τη συμμετοχή και θα καταλάβεις,


το point about τη συμμετοχή το καταλαβαίνω πλήρως... 

απο την άλλη καταλαβαίνω κι οτι δεν συζητάμε και σε πολύ αντικειμενικό περίγυρο, οπότε δέχομαι και τις επιφυλάξεις των υπολοίπων να εκφραστούν ελεύθερα, όταν βλέπουν μπινελίκια να απαντούν σε επιχειρήματα και αντίστοιχα δείγματα καλής πρόθεσης... πόσο μάλλον όταν προστίθενται σε αυτά και αντιπροσωπευτικά στελέχη του συλλόγου κλπ...




> με τόσο μικρή συμμετοχή αν σπαστούμε και σε ομάδες ξέχνα το  Δεν υπάρχει οργανωμένη ομάδα μεγαλύτερη απ' το σύλλογο, εδώ καλά καλά και απ' τα μέλη του συλλόγου, λίγοι ασχολούνται συστηματικά. Φταίμε κι εμείς στον σύλλογο, αλλά κι εσείς δεν κάνετε μια προσπάθεια να τον αλλάξουμε.


προφανώς δεν έχω γίνει ακόμα αντιληπτός!  ::  ...

το αντίθετο λέω... τώρα είμαστε σπασμένοι σε ομάδες, μήπως θέλουμε να γίνουμε μια μεγάλη είναι το ερώτημα...







> Μην ψάχνεις για αρμόδιο στο δίκτυο, όλοι είμαστε αρμόδιοι. Είναι δύσκολο να συνηθίσεις στην ιδέα και να προσαρμοστείς αλλά έτσι είναι,


ακριβώς έτσι είναι, άλλα γιατί να μην ψάχνω αρμόδιο?... όπως είναι ο καθένας αρμόδιος για τον κόμβο του, δεν είμαστε αρμόδιοι όλοι μαζί για όλους μαζί?  ::  Είμαστε και αρμόδιοι να αποφασίσουμε οτι δεν θέλουμε αρμόδιο... δεν είναι εκεί το πρόβλημα...




> μόνο ένα κανόνα έχουμε βάλει κι αυτός είναι να μην πειράζει κανείς το traffic πέρα από QoS, ένα κανόνα που και οι ποιο φανατικοί υπέρμαχοι του "η εξουσία στο δίκτυο και όχι στο σύλλογο" -που το δίκτυο έβαλε αυτούς τους κανόνες και η κοινότητα- τον καταπατούν. Μάλιστα δεν καταλαβαίνουν και ότι το θέμα μετά είναι νομικό, αν ελέγχεις το traffic και ξέρεις τι περνάει απ' τον κόμβο σου είσαι υπεύθυνος γι' αυτό. Το να μην αγγίζουμε το traffic είναι μέσα στο βασικό disclaimer μας.


 .. τώρα μιλάς σωστά!  ::  .... 

εφόσον υπάρχει ένα υποσύνολο του δικτύου που δεν σέβεται την άποψη άλλου υποσυνόλου του δικτύου, δεν είναι απολύτως αναμενόμενο οτι θα συμβεί και το αντίστροφο?  ::  ...

υποσύνολα του δικτύου δεν είναι κι ο σύλλογος κι ο Χ κομβούχος?  ::

----------


## alasondro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
> τι διαφορα εχει να μπειτε ολοι στο συλλογο (οταν ειναι και τα διαδικαστικα ετοιμα) απο το να φτιαχτει μια νεα ομαδα?
> 
> 
> εγώ είμαι της γνώμης οτι αποτελούμε ήδη μια ομάδα, μπήκαμε σε αυτή όταν συνδεθήκαμε ασύρματα, δεν χρειάζεται να φτιαχτεί κάποια... 
> αρκεί να μάθουμε αν η υπάρχουσα επιθυμεί να έχει άποψη γενικότερα....


νομίζω οτι είναι προφανές πως δεν έχει...

----------


## JollyRoger

κάτσε ρε john

πρέπει να έχεις φορέσει πανοπλία για να συζητήσεις εδω...  ::  .. εύκολο το 'χεις να πεί κανείς τη γνώμη του?  ::

----------


## mojiro

ωραιο παραδειγμα το routing...
καποτε ειχε πεσει λολη φαγομαρα για bgp, ospf, oμαδα bb και δε συμαζευετε...

τωρα αγαπητε Jolly απο ποιους παρθηκε η αποφαση να γινουν αλλαγες στο routing ?
ειπε κατι ο acoul, το δε ο acinonyx, το ανεπτηξε, τον αντιγραψαμε κλπ κλπ

χρειαστηκε λοιπον απαφαση της Χ ομαδος για να γινει μεταβαση σε Olsr ?

οποιος ασχολειται, πρατει & αποφασιζει. σιγουρα δεν ειναι ωραιο οτι ειναι
λιγοι σε αυτη την ατυπη ομαδα πραξεων, αλλα ρε φιλε οκ, κανε κατι και
εσυ για να παρεις το λογο.

δε γινεται να εισαι εκτος συλλογου, και να λες ο συλλογος σκοτωνει, ο
συλλογος τ'ονα, ο συλλογος τ'αλλο. επισης δε μπορεις να ονομασεις την
λανθασμενη αποφαση 2-3 ατομων Συλλογος και να λες οτι σου κατεβει.

στον συλλογο κουραστικο δεν ειναι να τρεχεις για το καθετι, αλλα το οτι
βγαινει ο καθενας και λεει, που ειναι ο συλλογος και τι κανει ο συλλογος.

----------


## koum6984

> τι διαφορα εχει να μπειτε ολοι στο συλλογο (οταν ειναι και τα διαδικαστικα ετοιμα) απο το να φτιαχτει μια νεα ομαδα?


μα δεν συζηταμε για κατι σαν συλλογο 
δεν χρειαζοντε διαδικαστικα
μιλαμε για μια ενα συνολο ατομων τα οποια θα εχουν σαν παρανομαστη το routing και τις λειτουργιες των κομβων
δεν χρειαζομαστε διαδικαστικα μεσα για μια τετοια προσπαθεια
και για αυτο πριν 10 σελιδες πριν εγραψα οτι αυτης της προσπαθειας πρεπει να ηγηθει η ομαδα του routing.
ο συλλογος κανει την δουλεια του και δεν μας απασχολει σε αυτο που θελουμε να οργανωσουμε.


για αρχη

ενα ατομο κατι σαν εκπροσωπος απο καθε περιοχη για το routing - τις διαδρομες - τα προβληματα - τα παντα τα οποια απασχολουν το θεμα των BB/Clients

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## mojiro

dalex, διαβασες την τελευταια γραμμη?  ::  




> οσοι ασχολουνται αποφασιζουν, οπου και αν ειναι


δηλαδη, ειτε ειναι στο συλλογο, ειτε στο δικτυο, ειτε σε ενα access point.

προσωπικα δε βρισκω λογο υπαρξης ή οχι μιας νεας ομαδας αποφασεων,
διοτι
απο τη μια θελω την υπαρξη της, ωστε να αντιπροσωπευει περισσοτερο κοσμο,
και απο την αλλη την θεωρω περιττη διοτι ειτε δε θα φερει αποτελεσμα ειτε
επειδη υπαρχει ηδη ατυπα (βλεπε παραδειγμα routing) και πεζει!

----------


## mojiro

> για αρχη
> 
> ενα ατομο κατι σαν εκπροσωπος απο καθε περιοχη για το routing - τις διαδρομες - τα προβληματα - τα παντα τα οποια απασχολουν το θεμα των BB/Clients


ποια αρχη ? μα αυτο δε τρεχει τοσο καιρο ατυπα ?

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> για αρχη
> 
> ενα ατομο κατι σαν εκπροσωπος απο καθε περιοχη για το routing - τις διαδρομες - τα προβληματα - τα παντα τα οποια απασχολουν το θεμα των BB/Clients
> 
> 
> ποια αρχη ? μα αυτο δε τρεχει τοσο καιρο ατυπα ?


γιατι να μην τρεξει και επισημα ?
για αυτην την αρχη μιλαω

----------


## Mick Flemm

> οσοι ασχολουνται αποφασιζουν, οπου και αν ειναι


Με κάλυψες mojiro  :: 

Το θέμα δεν είναι ποιος αποφασίζει και τι, αλλά ποιος υλοποιεί τις αποφάσεις και πώς και αυτοί που υλοποιούν είναι αυτοί που ασχολούνται.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## socrates

Αυτό που θέλουμε να δούμε είναι πράξεις, και μακάρι ο jolly ο koum και οποιοσδήποτε άλλος να κάνουν κάτι συλλογικά για το γενικότερο καλό. Η θεωρεία καλή είναι αλλά συνήθως η πράξη την διαψεύδει! Δεν χρειάζεται ομάδες παραομάδες κτλ αυτό που χρειάζεται είναι σήκωμα στα μανίκια και να δούμε έργο από τα άτομα που θέλουν να συνεισφέρουν! Όταν δούμε έργο θα υπάρχει και η ανάλογη συμπαράσταση.

Edit: διόρθωση συντακτικού

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> για αρχη
> 
> ενα ατομο κατι σαν εκπροσωπος απο καθε περιοχη για το routing - τις διαδρομες - τα προβληματα - τα παντα τα οποια απασχολουν το θεμα των BB/Clients
> 
> 
> ποια αρχη ? μα αυτο δε τρεχει τοσο καιρο ατυπα ?


koum, όχι εγώ δεν συμφωνώ...

επιμένω οτι θα πρέπει να γίνει μια μαζική αρχή ξεκινόντας απο το ρούτινγκ, ωστε να έχουμε μια πρώτη εικόνα πλήθους κόμβων/πλήθος αδιαφόρων...

αν κι εφόσον αυτό δείξει θετικά πράγματα, τότε σκεπτόμαστε πώς θα κατορθώσουμε να οργανώσουμε αυτό το τσούρμο μεταξύ του, και να βάλουμε αυτή την ομάδα να ψηφίσει για τον εαυτό της, αν θελει να εκπροσωπείται κλπ....

δεν συμφωνώ με το "ατομο/περιοχή" σκεπτικό...



mojiro, και έτρεχε, και τρέχει και θα τρέχει...

όταν όμως προκύπτει ένα οποιοδήποτε θέμα, στο οποίο θα πρέπει να ληφθεί συλλογική απόφαση?... δεν πρέπει να μπορεί να υπάρξει μια καλοπροαίρετη και σεβαστή απο όλους ψηφοφορία? 
(εγώ βρίσκω οτι χρειάζεται, αν το πιστεύει κι η πλειοψηφία, γιατί να μη γίνει?... σε τι βοηθάνε τα σχόλια "περιττή" κλπ?...)

----------


## JollyRoger

dalex, είσαι μέσα να πήξουμε σίγουρα για ένα αμφίβολο αποτέλεσμα?

εννοώ ψήνεσαι,
να χωθούμε να βρούμε μια πατέντα σχετικά με το πώς θα μετρήσουμε ενα πρώτο τσούρμο, να βρούμε ένα μέρος ανοιχτό και προσβάσιμο, που να κάνουμε λίστα με τα ενεργά c-class...

να βάλουμε δίπλα τους διαχειριστές....

να συντάξουμε μια ορθά διατυπωμένη πρόταση, σχετικά με μια πρώτη συνάντηση με θέμα προς συζήτηση το "κατα πόσον μας χρειάζεται ένα κάτι που να μπορεί να αποφασίσει συλλογικά για το δίκτυο"...

να αποστείλουμε τα emails, και μετά απο κανα δυο βδομάδες, να ενημερώσουμε την εν λόγω λίστα με ένα "θετικό/αδιάφορο"...

κι αναλόγως πώς έχει πάει ως εκεί, κοιτάμε για παρακάτω....


σε ψήνει να κουραστούμε ίσως για μια τρύπα στο νερό?  ::

----------


## spirosco

Η ιστορια ενος Προτζεκτ που βρισκεται -ακομη- στην οργανωση (βγαλμενο απο το φορουμ).
Τους πρωταγωνιστες φανταστειτε τους οι ιδιοι.

Η ιστορια ξεκιναει σαν σημερα με μπλα,μπλα,μπλα...ως συνηθως, αντε και λιγο μπλα,μπλα,μπλα και τον Ιουλιο, και μετα ωπ...Αυγουστος, που να ασχολουμαστε τωρα μωρε...εχουμε και εκεινο το κοσμοπολιτικο νησακι να επισκεφθουμε...ε, δεν προλαβαινουμε.
Ασε λοιπον απο Σεπτεμβρη/Οκτωβρη ασχολουμαστε με Το Προτζεκτ.

Απο Σεπτεμβρη μπλεκουμε ομως με τις δουλειες μας, τα παιδια εχουν και σχολειο, περναει ο καιρος και πλησιαζουν τα χριστουγεννα οπου και ξαναθυμομαστε οτι κατι πρεπει να οργανωσουμε επιτελους.

Ειναι ομως μια ευκαιρια με το δωρακι των χριστουγεννων να κανουμε και καμμια αναβαθμιση στο πι-σι μας και να παρουμε και το τελευταιο σουπερ παιχνιδακι με τα ωραια γραφικα.
Μας κυνηγαει και το γκομενακι να το παμε και σε κανα σοβαρο μαγαζι...ε, δεν λεει να ασχολουμαστε με τριχες.
Αστο απο Φλεβαρη Το Προτζεκτ λοιπον.

Απο Φλεβαρη αρχιζουν τα γνωστα τρεξιματα με τις δουλειες/σχολες/ταξιδια κλπ...

Ερχεται το Πασχα και προφανως δεν μπορουμε να αφησουμε το αρνακι για να παμε για πουρναρια.
Ασε που πρεπει να δοκιμασουμε και το νεο αγαπημενο μας λινουξ ντιστρο (τι σοι λινουξ κομιουνιτι μεμπερς ειμαστε αν δεν προφερουμε κι εμεις?)
Ας το τρεναρουμε λιγο ακομη λοιπον Το Προτζεκτ.

Ωπ, φτασαμε στη σημερινη ημερομηνια, εναν χρονο μετα ομως. Οπα, ακομη συζητιεται Το Προτζεκτ. Α, ωραια, τωρα που το σκεφτηκαμε καλυτερα για κανα χρονο, ας προτεινουμε στο φορουμ κατι καλυτερο...

Συμπερασμα. Ποσο γρηγορα περναει ο χρονος τελικα. Το Προτζεκτ ομως, αθανατο  ::

----------


## socrates

Να σας δώσω ένα αναμφίβολα χρήσιμο project;
*
VoIP Αριθμοδότηση!*

----------


## koum6984

mike πρεπει να βρεθουμε να το συζητησουμε απο κοντα να δουμε τι μπορει να γινει , να ειναι και o mojiro μαζι και οποιος αλλος θελει 
quote στο quote κουραστηκα.

----------


## spirosco

ΒΟΙΠ αριθμοδοτηση??? Τι λες τωρα βρε Σωκ, και ποτε θα παμε τα παιδια να τα δει και λιγο ο παππους και η γιαγια???
Απαπα, απο Σεπτεμβρη καλυτερα που θα ειμαστε και φρεσκοι μωρε....

----------


## koum6984

> . . . . .


οχι οι συναντησεις και το project ξεκιναει χωρις καμια καθυστερηση
jolly κανονισε καφε συναντηση 
να δουμε τι χρειαζετε να γινει

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> . . . . .
> 
> 
> οχι οι συναντησεις και το project ξεκιναει χωρις καμια καθυστερηση
> jolly κανονισε καφε συναντηση 
> να δουμε τι χρειαζετε να γινει


κάτσε ρε συ... συνάντηση με ποιόν?  :: 

Δε μιλάμε για φάση "να μαζεφτούμε να τα πούμε μεταξύ μας"...  ::  ...

πρέπει να μαζευτούμε τουλάχιστον 3-4-5 άτομα... 

οπότε να θέσουμε μια καλοπροαίρετη βάση σχετικά με τα άτομα πρώτης επικοινωνίας και τον καλύτερο και "ανοιχτότερο" δυνατό τρόπο.... ωστε να είναι το κατα δύναμην αποδεκτός απο όλους....


θα ήθελα να είχε όρεξη να πήξει παρέα κι ο aci... καθώς κι ο mick flemm...
δεν τους ξέρω άλλα απ'ότι παρατηρώ, μ'αρέσει ο τρόπος που σκέπτονται...

ο mic προφανώς λόγω συνθηκών δεν θα μπορούσε ασχέτως κι αν ήθελε...

ο aci ακόμα δεν έχει απαντήσει αν ενδιαφέρεται να πήξει!  ::   :: 

και όποιος άλλος έχει όρεξη να ρίξει καμια εποικοδομητική ιδέα φυσικά...

mojiro?... τι λες?...

αφού προφανώς είσαι υπερ της "συλλογικής προσπάθειας".. γιατί κολάς στο όνομα?  ::  ... 
αφού εμφανώς μιλάμε για πιο συλλογική προσπάθεια απο του "συλλόγου"...  ::

----------


## quam

> Απο Σεπτεμβρη μπλεκουμε ομως με τις δουλειες μας, τα παιδια εχουν και σχολειο, ..... Μας κυνηγαει και το γκομενακι να το παμε και σε κανα σοβαρο μαγαζι...ε


Πολύ δραστήριο σε βλέπω βρε spirosco  ::   ::

----------


## koum6984

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από koum6984
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από spirosco
> 
> ...


οποιος θελει ανοιχτη ειναι η προταση σε ολους

το thread αυτο το εχει δει ολος ο κοσμος
οποιος θελει και εχει ορεξη ειναι καλοδεχουμενος  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

Η ενότητα κλειδώνεται μια βλέπω πως ξεφεύγετε του θέματος.

EDIT 
Απομακρύνθηκαν οποιαδήποτε άσχετα και προσβλητικά σχόλια.
Παρακαλώ να παραμείνεετε κόσμιοι.
ξεκλειδώνεται.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## JollyRoger

δηλαδή σχετικά με την ερώτησή μου? 

όχι?

----------


## koum6984

> Αλλά με το καθεστώς εδώ μέσα, σιγά μη καρποφορήσει έρευνα!


dalex δεν χρειαζετε να ειμαστε προκατειλειμενοι οτι δεν προκειτε να αποδωσει
ας κανουμε την προσπαθεια και μετα ας ψοφησει τουλαχιστον εγω θα ξερω οτι προσπαθησα.
η προταση για την συναντηση να δουμε πως μπορει να καρποφορησει μια τετοια προσπαθεια ισχυει

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## socrates

Για μια στιγμή βρε παιδιά! Η επικοινωνία είναι το μόνο που δεν λείπει από το awmn! Έχουμε τόσους εναλλακτικούς τρόπους επικοινωνίας ο ένας με τον άλλο που δεν βρίσκονται πουθενά αλλού. Forums, wikis, VoIP, instant messaging, mail, συναντήσεις... μην λέμε ότι δεν υπάρχει χώρος για έρευνα εξαιτίας έλειψης ελεύθερης επικοινωνίας. Φυσικά αν θέλεις πραγματικά να κάνεις έργο έχεις όλα τα μέσα που σου δίνει το δίκτυο. Εγώ εντοπίζω το πρόβλημα στην *έλειψη συμμετοχής* και με χαρά θα έδινα resources σε όσους επιθυμούν να κάνουν κάτι παραγωγικό για το σύνολο αρκεί να έβλεπα σημεία γραφής και όχι μόνο λόγια. 

Το forum δεν είναι καφενείο. Έχει κάποιους κανόνες που πρέπει ΟΛΟΙ να τους σεβόμαστε. Το θέμα μας όμως όπως και προείπα παραπάνω ΔΕΝ είναι το forum.

----------


## katsaros_m

+++++++++ socrates
Εγώ εντοπίζω το πρόβλημα στην έλειψη συμμετοχής και με χαρά θα έδινα resources σε όσους επιθυμούν να κάνουν κάτι παραγωγικό για το σύνολο αρκεί να έβλεπα σημεία γραφής και όχι μόνο λόγια.

----------


## badge

Συμφωνώ με τον socrates και έχω να προσθέσω και τα εξής :

Υπάρχει ένα παλιό ρητό που λέει :

- Όσοι μπορούν, κάνουν
- Όσοι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν, διδάσκουν
- Όσοι δεν μπορούν να διδάξουν, διοικούν

Στο πλαίσιο αυτό, ΟΥΔΕΙΣ εμπόδισε ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ εδώ μέσα από το να κάνει παραγωγικό έργο. Να βάλει μια πέτρα πάνω στην άλλη. Να συντάξει ένα tutorial. Να κατασκευάσει οτιδήποτε και να το προτείνει. Και φυσικά, να πιάσει το διπλανό του για βοήθεια και να προκύψουν ακόμα πιο πολύτιμα διαμάντια.

Και μακάρι να είχαμε 100 Acinonyx και 200 Jolly Roger (ο Θεός να μας φυλάει, αλλά λέμε τώρα) οι οποίοι να είναι έτσι και αλλιώς και και και (δε βάζω εδώ ιδιότητες, από τη μια για να μην παρεξηγηθούν οι εν λόγω, από την άλλη για να μη τους ανεβάσω ακόμη περισσότερο) και να φτιάξουν το super duper wow εγχείρημα το οποίο θα είναι γρήγορο, ευεργετικό, θα καταναλώνει ελάχιστους πόρους, θα κρατάει τις μπύρες κρύες και θα πηγαίνει τα παιδιά σχολείο.

Δυστυχώς, έτσι όπως βλέπω εγώ το δίκτυο, είναι μια τεράστια, βαριά, και νωχελική αρκούδα. Και όσο κι αν κάνουν κάποιοι προσπάθειες να τη σπρώξουν μπροστά, εκείνη το πολύ πολύ να αμολύσει καμμιά κλανιά και να τους αφήσει χωρίς τρίχα στο κεφάλι.

Και αυτό γιατί δεν αποτελείται στην πλειονότητα από Acinonyx. Ο οποίος θα βάλει κάτω το hex editor και θα φάει 8 απογεύματα για να φτιάξει τον cracked HAL. Δυστυχώς αποτελείται από 800 Badge. Ο οποίος βαριέται ή φοβάται ή δεν κάθεται να μάθει το πώς γίνεται compile ο νέος madwifi. Ή είναι πεισμωμένος που δεν τον παίζουν τα άλλα παιδάκια και ρίχνει τσίτα ισχύ στα 20 Km. Ή δεν διαβάζει ποτέ του forum, έχει αφήσει το default gw και έχει πάει για διακοπές. Ή έχει να ανέβει ταράτσα από την τελευταία έκλειψη της σελήνης.

Ας σταματήσω εδώ γιατί πολύ μακρυγόρησα. Και όλο αυτό το post μακρυγόρησε βασικά. Ξεκινήσαμε από το "ποιος κονομάει από τα links μου" και φτάσαμε σε τι; Στη σύσταση ομάδας η οποία θα μου πει τι λειτουργικό θα βάλω στην ταράτσα μου; Yeah right. 

Να τονίσω λοιπόν ότι αυτή η ομάδα μπορεί να συνεδριάσει όσο θέλει και να δημιουργήσει τόννους σελίδων και υλικού και συμπερασμάτων, και προτάσεων και πρωτοκόλλων και υποσημειώσεων και παραπομπών.... και όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να τα σερβίρει με το εναρκτήριο *ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ* ή *ΣΑΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΝΟΥΜΕ*. Γιατί αν ξεκινήσει με το *ΒΑΛΕ* ή *ΚΑΝΕ*.... μη σας πω που θα πάει το έργο.

Γιατί όταν πετάς πέτρες στον ανήφορο, δεν μπορεί, μάλλον κινδυνεύεις. Κι όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## koum6984

> Ας σταματήσω εδώ γιατί πολύ μακρυγόρησα. Και όλο αυτό το post μακρυγόρησε βασικά. Ξεκινήσαμε από το "ποιος κονομάει από τα links μου" και φτάσαμε σε τι; Στη σύσταση ομάδας η οποία θα μου πει τι λειτουργικό θα βάλω στην ταράτσα μου; Yeah right. 
> 
> Να τονίσω λοιπόν ότι αυτή η ομάδα μπορεί να συνεδριάσει όσο θέλει και να δημιουργήσει τόννους σελίδων και υλικού και συμπερασμάτων, και προτάσεων και πρωτοκόλλων και υποσημειώσεων και παραπομπών.... και όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να τα σερβίρει με το εναρκτήριο *ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ* 
> ή *ΣΑΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΝΟΥΜΕ*. Γιατί αν ξεκινήσει με το *ΒΑΛΕ* ή *ΚΑΝΕ*.... μη σας πω που θα πάει το έργο.
> 
> Γιατί όταν πετάς πέτρες στον ανήφορο, δεν μπορεί, μάλλον κινδυνεύεις. Κι όποιος κατάλαβε, κατάλαβε.



κανενας δεν μπορει να επιβαλει στον αλλον τι θα κανει
σε καμια των περιπτωσεων

δεν θελουμε να φτιαχτει αυτη ομαδα για να επιβαλει αλλα για να οργανωσει και να λειτουργησει ομαλοτερα το δικτυο χωρις παρατραγουδα.

ποιος σου ειπε οτι θα κατσω εγω να ψησω τον καθεναν να βγαλει το linux/mtik/windows/fedora ή οτι σκατα εχει επανω και να βαλει αυτο που θα του πω εγω.

νικο εχεις παρεξηγησει αρκετα την προσπαθεια 

αυτο που θα ηθελα να οργανωθει ειναι κατι σαν τα confedarations
που ολα μεσα τους λειτουργουν αψογα και η συννενοηση ειναι αψογη


jolly - dalex εισαστε για ενα προχειρο meeting αυτο το σκ ?
ενα καφεδακι? να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε τι χρειαζετε?
socrates εαν κανονιστει το οτιδηποτε σε θελω παρων μιας και εισαι αρχαιοτερος και εχεις δει τα λαθη των παλιων και θα υπαρξει μια καθοδηγηση σαφως πιο σωστη.

----------


## socrates

dalex, ένα μάθημα που έχω μάθει αρκετά καλά στο awmn είναι ότι σε μια εθελοντική κοινότητα σαν την δική μας δεν μπορείς να λες στους άλλους να κάνουν κάτι αν δεν στρωθείς πρώτα εσύ ο ίδιος να κάνεις δουλειά.

Όταν μας δεις με σκούπα και φαράσι στην έδρα μην παραξενευτείς!

----------


## JollyRoger

> jolly - dalex εισαστε για ενα προχειρο meeting αυτο το σκ ?
> ενα καφεδακι? να δουμε τι μπορουμε να κανουμε τι χρειαζετε?
> socrates εαν κανονιστει το οτιδηποτε σε θελω παρων μιας και εισαι αρχαιοτερος και εχεις δει τα λαθη των παλιων και θα υπαρξει μια καθοδηγηση σαφως πιο σωστη.


ναι ρε συ... το κανονίζουμε αυτό... το θέμα είναι να μαζευτουν μερικοί ακόμα να τα βάλουμε κάτω και να 'χει νόημα...


οι λοιποί που ξέρουν καλύτερα απο μας για μας πως θα γίνει και τι θα γίνει κλπ... όπως λέει κι ο koum, η εμπειρία τους είναι ευπρόσδεκτη... (αρκεί η πρόθεση να είναι εποικοδομητική)....






> Δυστυχώς, έτσι όπως βλέπω εγώ το δίκτυο, είναι μια τεράστια, βαριά, και νωχελική αρκούδα. Και όσο κι αν κάνουν κάποιοι προσπάθειες να τη σπρώξουν μπροστά, εκείνη το πολύ πολύ να αμολύσει καμμιά κλανιά και να τους αφήσει χωρίς τρίχα στο κεφάλι.


 ::   ::  ... ναι μια τέτοια εικόνα προσπαθεί να περνάει το παρών συλλογοφόρουμ... ίσως να είναι και ακριβέστατη...
θα συμβάλεις να μάθουμε?  :: 





> Υπάρχει ένα παλιό ρητό που λέει :
> 
> - Όσοι μπορούν, κάνουν
> - Όσοι δεν μπορούν να κάνουν, διδάσκουν
> - Όσοι δεν μπορούν να διδάξουν, διοικούν


καλά αυτό οτι οι πιο άχρηστοι διοικούν που κολάει?  ::   :: 

αν το βάλουμε και σε δημοκρατική βάση, βγάζει και το νόημα οτι οι πιο άχρηστοι είναι και οι πιο αποδεκτοί απο τον κόσμο!  :: 

το οποίο με τη σειρά του βγάζει συμπέρασμα για τον κόσμο που δέχεται την διοίκησή του!  ::   ::  ...

και καταλήγει στην άλλη ατάκα..."ο κάθε λαός αξίζει την κυβέρνησή του"...  ::  

anyway... τι ήθελες να πείς με αυτό?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Να τονίσω λοιπόν ότι αυτή η ομάδα μπορεί να συνεδριάσει όσο θέλει και να δημιουργήσει τόννους σελίδων και υλικού και συμπερασμάτων, και προτάσεων και πρωτοκόλλων και υποσημειώσεων και παραπομπών.... και όλα αυτά θα πρέπει να τα σερβίρει με το εναρκτήριο ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ή ΣΑΣ ΣΥΣΤΗΝΟΥΜΕ. Γιατί αν ξεκινήσει με το ΒΑΛΕ ή ΚΑΝΕ.... μη σας πω που θα πάει το έργο.


νομίζω οτι αναφέρεσαι στην αρχική πρόταση επικοινωνίας...

κι επειδή είναι πολύ λεπτό το θέμα...

προσπαθούσα να σκεφτώ μια πρόταση, που όταν τη διάβαζα να μη στράβωνα...


Οπότε και έχεις δίκιο οτι οι προτροπές είναι άκυρες....

θα πρέπει κατα κάποιον τρόπο να γίνει σαφές οτι ο μόνος λόγος ύπαρξης μιας τέτοιας ομάδας είναι θέματα που αφορούν όλους μας και έναν-έναν ξεχωριστά...

και για να καταφέρει να λειτουργήσει και να αποδώσει κάτι τέτοιο, θα πρέπει προφανώς να πιστεύει η μεγάλη πλειοψηφία, οτι σέβεται τη γνώμη του δικτύου, περισσότερο απο τη δική της...


για να μπορεί να έχει αυτό το μεγάλο σύνολο την ελευθερία να μπορεί να αποφαζίσει για τον εαυτό του, θα πρέπει να δέχεται να δεσμευτεί προκαταβολικά ως προς την εφαρμογή των αποτελεσμάτων ψηφοφορίας...

διότι αν έχουμε 10 άτομα (πχ) και τα θεωρήσουμε ένα μεγάλο "κάτι"... 

τότε αυτό το "κάτι" για να έχει ελευθερία επιλογών, θα πρέπει να εχει κάποιες βάσεις αλληλοσεβασμού των μελών κλπ....

αν ψηφιστεί ένα θέμα, και το υποσύνολο "Υ" του "κάτι των 10" που λέγαμε, λειτουργήσει αυθαίρετα, δεν θίγει άμεσα το δικαίωμα επιλογής όλου του "κάτι"? ...



ναι μιλάμε για κάτι που προυποθέτει πολύ καλοπροαίρετες βάσεις απο πολλούς και είναι δύσκολο....

άλλα δεν μιλάμε για το ίδιο ακριβώς κίνητρο που έβαλε τον καθέναν απο μας μέσα στο "awmn" ...?.

δεν έχουμε όλοι μια καλή πρόθεση παραπάνω, σε σχέση με το γείτονα που βαρέθηκε να ασχοληθεί με 2 πιάτα?...

γιατί να μην προσπαθήσουμε να την ανακυκλώσουμε μεταξύ μας αυτή την καλή πρόθεση?  ::   :: 


Εξ'άλλου, όπως κανείς δεν έδωσε βάση στον dti που τ'ανέφερε...
αν ο σύλλογος ήθελε να αγκαλιάσει όλο το δίκτυο, θα το είχε κάνει... τρόποι υπάρχουν....

τώρα που λέμε να αγκαλιάσει το δίκτυο ΚΑΙ το σύλλογο?...


χμμμ... πάντως δεδομένου οτι είμαστε στο φορουμ του συλλόγου, και απ' ότι ακουω "όσοι ασχολούνται για το δίκτυο είναι στο σύλλογο"... δεν βλέπω πολλές προσφορές συνεργασίας για κοινό στόχο...  ::  ... 

Λυπηρό μεν, με κάνει να αισιοδοξώ όμως για το οτι η "νωχελική αρκούδα- εντύπωση" μπορεί να είναι λάνθασμένη  ::

----------


## socrates

jolly από την μία ζητάς συνεργασία και από την άλλη θήγεις το θεσμό του Συλλόγου άρα και όσους τον αποτελούν. Αποφάσησε!

----------


## badge

> προσπαθούσα να σκεφτώ μια πρόταση, που όταν τη διάβαζα να μη στράβωνα...
> Οπότε και έχεις δίκιο οτι οι προτροπές είναι άκυρες....


Βλέπω αρχίζεις σιγά σιγά να έρχεσαι στα λόγια μου.

*EDIT* : Σκέψου μόνο το εξής : Αριστερά και δεξιά βλέπεις γραμμένο σε πολλούς κόμβους "Εκ της διευθύνσεως". Αν αυτή η διεύθυνση δεν είναι ένας κακόμοιρος χατζηαβάτης, όπως είναι εδώ στον 6754, και είναι 3-4, φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει αν τους βάλεις να συνεννοηθούνε μεταξύ τους για το αν συμφωνούν με ένα από τα 7 εδάφια τα οποία θα τους προτείνεις. Duh, good luck to y' all....




> anyway... τι ήθελες να πείς με αυτό?


Κι εσένα τι σε κόφτει; Μήπως διοικείς; Ή μήπως είσαι διδάσκων; Εσύ μπορείς... ε, κάνε !

(Βασικά το ρητό είναι αυτοσαρκασμού μεταξύ διοικητών... υπονοεί επίσης ότι από τη στιγμή που βγαίνεις από το πρώτο while/do loop, ότι δεν μπορείς να κάνεις).




> jolly από την μία ζητάς συνεργασία και από την άλλη θήγεις το θεσμό του Συλλόγου


... κατά το "πετάω πέτρες στον ανήφορο" που έγραψα πριν.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από socrates
> 
> jolly από την μία ζητάς συνεργασία και από την άλλη θήγεις το θεσμό του Συλλόγου
> 
> 
> ... κατά το "πετάω πέτρες στον ανήφορο" που έγραψα πριν.


 ::  ααα αυτό ήταν το πετάω πέτρες στον ανήφορο?  ::  ... τώρα το πιασα!  :: 


σωκράτη....

αν έχω εγώ την ικανότητα να προσπερνάω τις μικρότητες και τα μπινελίκια, δεν την έχει ο "σύλλογος"?....

Κρίμα το όνομα...

στη δική μου λογική, ο σύλλογος είναι κάτι "μεγάλο" και "συλλογικό"... αλλιώς πώς?

άρα αν μπορώ εγώ να προσπεράσω τις προσωπικές επιθέσεις και να συνεχίσω τη συζήτηση, δεν μπορούν τα καλοπροαίρετα άτομα του συλλόγου?....

στην τελική, εγώ προσπαθώ να συζητήσω, δεν επιτίθομαι σε κανέναν προσωπικά... 

πιστεύω είναι αρκετά ευκολότερο το να μην προσβληθείς στην περίπτωση του συλλόγου, και ειδικά στην περίπτωση που κάποιος ξέρει οτι αυτά που λέει ο συνομιλητής δεν τον αφορούν προσωπικά....

----------


## badge

Επειδή το έκανα edit πριν λίγο και μπορεί να μην το είδες, το ξαναγράφω (χεχ, είχε πλάκα απλώς και μου άρεσε) :

Σκέψου μόνο το εξής : Αριστερά και δεξιά βλέπεις γραμμένο σε πολλούς κόμβους "Εκ της διευθύνσεως". Αν αυτή η διεύθυνση δεν είναι ένας κακόμοιρος χατζηαβάτης, όπως είναι εδώ στο NodeID 6754, και είναι 3-4, φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει αν τους βάλεις να συνεννοηθούνε μεταξύ τους για το αν συμφωνούν με ένα από τα 7 εδάφια τα οποία θα τους προτείνεις. Duh, good luck to y' all....

----------


## JollyRoger

> Επειδή το έκανα edit πριν λίγο και μπορεί να μην το είδες, το ξαναγράφω (χεχ, είχε πλάκα απλώς και μου άρεσε) :
> 
> Σκέψου μόνο το εξής : Αριστερά και δεξιά βλέπεις γραμμένο σε πολλούς κόμβους "Εκ της διευθύνσεως". Αν αυτή η διεύθυνση δεν είναι ένας κακόμοιρος χατζηαβάτης, όπως είναι εδώ στο NodeID 6754, και είναι 3-4, φαντάσου τι έχει να γίνει αν τους βάλεις να συνεννοηθούνε μεταξύ τους για το αν συμφωνούν με ένα από τα 7 εδάφια τα οποία θα τους προτείνεις. Duh, good luck to y' all....


πωωωπωωω... ρε παιδιά...

έχετε ακούσε ποτέ για θετική σκέψη?  :: 

όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι τα σημεία που θα πρέπει βάση ΚΑΛΗΣ ΘΕΛΗΣΗΣ να προσπαθήσουμε να αντιπαρέλθουμε...

και να βάλει ο καθένας απο μας πρώτα το δίκτυο και μετά τον κόμβο του...


η δική μου αισιοδοξία βασίζεται πάντως στο γεγονός οτι υπάρχει κάτι κοινό μεταξύ όλων αυτών, που μας έφτασε στην ταράτσα και μας κρατάει ακόμα εκεί...  ::

----------


## badge

> όλα αυτά που περιγράφεις είναι τα σημεία που θα πρέπει βάση ΚΑΛΗΣ ΘΕΛΗΣΗΣ να προσπαθήσουμε να αντιπαρέλθουμε...


Και πού είναι λοιπόν αυτή η ΚΑΛΗ ΣΟΥ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ προκειμένου να αποδεχτείς (ούτε καν να εκτιμήσεις, λέω να αποδεχτείς) μια υπηρεσία την οποία έστησε ένα μέλος του δικτύου, με κύριο σκοπό να εξυπηρετηθούν όσοι χρησιμοποιούν VoIP επικοινωνίες;

'Η μήπως ξέχασες τι κουβεντιάζουμε 30 σελίδες τώρα; Γιατί αν το ξέχασες να στο θυμίσω.

----------


## JollyRoger

::  έλα ρε συ badge.. 

την καλή μου θέληση or not μπορεί να την καταλάβει απο μόνος του ο καθένας νομίζω...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ρε παιδιά μια απλή ερώτηση...
> 
> Τι διαφορά έχει ένας proxy για VoIP από έναν proxy για internet ?????
> 
> Που βλέπετε το κερδοσκοπικό ? Βγάζει κανείς χρήματα απ' τον proxy (παρέχετε επί πληρωμή κλπ η υπηρεσία του proxy?) ? Μήπως η acn το διαφημίζει στους πελάτες της κλπ για τη δόξα (αν το καλοεξετάσετε βέβαια την καλύτερη διαφήμιση της έχετε κάνει και οι μεν και οι δε ) ?
> 
> Πριν μιλήσετε για κερδοσκοπικό και μη-κερδοσκοπικό σκεφτείτε ότι έχετε Mikrotik στην ταράτσα σας, ότι κάνετε R&D για μια εταιρία και τη βοηθάμε/διαφημίζουμε με αυτό τον τρόπο (μέχρι και ιδιαίτερο section στο forum έχουμε). Σκεφτείτε πόσοι άνθρωποι παρέχουν internet μέσω proxy ή vpn και κατ' επέκταση με τη λογική σας πρόσβαση σε κερδοσκοπικές υπηρεσίες (πχ. e-bay) κλπ.
> 
> EDIT: Δες το βίντεο της 1ης Γ.Σ. και ψάξε να βρεις ποια είναι τα ιδρυτικά μέλη και τι έχουν κάνει για το δίκτυο και τον σύλλογο από τότε που υπέγραψαν.


Είναι απλό. Η ίδια η υπηρεσία voip proxy δεν είναι κερδοσκοπική αλλά η χρήση της δεν μπορεί να είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά κερδοσκοπική για κάποια εταιρία παροχέα VOIP. Δεν μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις χωρίς να σου φύγει λεπτό από την τσέπη. Και μη μου φέρεις σαν επιχείρημα το demo δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας. Από αυτό μπορεί κάποιος έυκολα να καταλάβει ότι αν η υπηρεσία αυτή δεν στήθηκε με σκοπό να κερδοσκοπεί κάποια εταιρία, τότε σίγουρα την εξυπηρετεί απόλυτα.

Αντιθέτως, ο internet proxy μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για οποιαδήποτε εργασία στο internet ακόμη δηλαδή και για ελεύθερες υπηρεσίες. Ελεύθερες υπηρεσίες θεωρώ τις υπηρεσίες στις οποίες ο παροχέας μπορεί να κερδοσκοπεί ή όχι, αλλά ποτέ σε βάρος του χρήστη. Δηλαδή π.χ. οι διαφημίσεις σε ένα site μπορεί να είναι κερδοσκοπικές αλλά η υπηρεσία να είναι ελεύθερη, σύμφωνα με τον παραπάνω ορισμό.

Συμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, κάτι αντίστοιχο του voip proxy θα μπορούσε να είναι και μία υπηρεσία internet proxy που όμως δίνει πρόσβαση μόνο στο e-shop, plaisio, multirama κλπ. για online αγορές. Ποιά θα ήταν η γνώμη σου για μία τέτοια μη-κερδοσκοπική υπηρεσία;

----------


## Mick Flemm

> Η ίδια η υπηρεσία voip proxy δεν είναι κερδοσκοπική


Ο.Κ. χαίρομαι που τουλάχιστον συμφωνούμε σε αυτό...

Όσο τώρα αφορά τη χρήση της υπηρεσίας είναι άλλο θέμα, ο καθένας μπορεί να τη χρησιμοποιήσει με διαφόρους τρόπους και μη κερδοσκοπικούς (να συνδεθεί σε έναν VoIP server της δουλειάς του πχ. ή του σπιτιού του). Η χρήση μιας υπηρεσίας είναι τελείως υποκειμενικό θέμα και μη ξεχνάς ότι απ' τη στιγμή που πούμε ότι ελέγχουμε τη χρήση των υπηρεσιών (γιατί ή τις ελέγχουμε όλες ή δεν ελέγχουμε καμία -επιλεκτικός έλεγχος δεν συνάδει με τη αρχή της ισότητας όλων μας-) έχουμε και ευθύνες.

Επίσης και ο Internet proxy μπαίνει στην ίδια κατηγορία με τη λογική σου, αφού απ' την άλλη πάντα της γραμμής είναι πάντα ένας ISP όπως και στο VoIP. Μπορείς να έχεις Internet χωρίς να πληρώσεις τον ISP ??? Όχι όπως δεν μπορείς και να έχεις VoIP χωρίς να πληρώσεις τον VoIP provider, και πάλι οι επιλογές σου είναι πολύ συγκεκριμένες (για να μη σου πω ότι στη περίπτωση του VoIP έχεις και να διαλέξεις από πολλούς περισσότερους providers, ενώ στην περίπτωση του Internet proxy, παρέχει πρόσβαση μόνο μέσω ενός ISP). Ένα layer λιγότερο αλλά το σκεπτικό είναι και πάλι το ίδιο  ::

----------


## enaon

> *Είναι απλό.* Η ίδια η υπηρεσία voip proxy δεν είναι κερδοσκοπική αλλά *η χρήση της δεν μπορεί να είναι τίποτε άλλο παρά κερδοσκοπική* για κάποια εταιρία παροχέα VOIP. *Δεν μπορείς να την χρησιμοποιήσεις χωρίς να σου φύγει λεπτό από την τσέπη.*


Βασίλη έχεις καταλάβει τι κάνει ο voip proxy σίγουρα;
Το έχεις πει δύο φορές, και δεν καταλαβαίνω αν το πιστεύεις..

Δες μερικές εφαρμογές αυτού του proxy

Πάς στο e-voice τηε hol. Κάνεις εγγραφή, δεν χρεώνεσαι τίποτα, και σου δίνει e-mail, hosting space κλπ, και σου δίνει και ένα νούμερο 213ΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ. Πάς στο spa941 σου, βάζεις σαν proxy τον ysam, βάζεις και τα στοιχεία της e-voice και έτσι απλά, έχεις αστικό τηλέφωνο. Αν έχεις δώσει και σωστά στοιχεία, σου ανήκει νομίζω. Μην κάνει κλήσεις και χρεώνεσαι, άστο για εισερχόμενα μόνο αυτό ή για κλήσεις σε άλλα 213 της e-voice. 

Πάς στο i-call της altec-telecoms. Κάνεις πάλι δωρεάν εγγραφή, σου δίνουν ένα νούμερο της μορφής 70 7000 ΧΧΧΧ, αν πάρει και κάποιος φίλος σου στην ουρουγουάη, θα μπορείς να τον καλέσεις στο δικό του κλπ.

Πάς στην broadvoice, φτιάχνεις ένα νούμερο δωρεάν στην καλιφόρνια ας πούμε, για να σε καλεί δωρεάν τοπικό ο μπάρμπας σου που μένει εκεί. 

Πάς στην http://www.freeworlddialup.com/ και φτιάχνεις ένα δωρεάν λογαριασμό, ελεύθερη βάση με 30.000 online χρήστες τώρα που είδα κλπ.

Το ίδιο μπορείς να κάνεις για να συνδεθείς σε ένα asterisk ενός φίλου στο inet κλπ. 

Αν δεν έχεις τον proxy, δεν αναλαμβάνει εκείνος να μεταφράσει τις 10.Χ.Χ.Χ στην ιντερνετική μέσα στα sip messages, οπότε χρειάζεσαι inet, stun, snat, dnat για κάθε συσκευή. 

Ο proxy δηλαδή, κάνει την μετάφραση στα sip μυνήματα, ανάμεσα στο awmn και στο inet, όχι στο awmn και το τέρας..

----------


## JollyRoger

ωραίος ρε συ...

μπορείς να τα postάρεις και στο thread του proxy αυτά γιατί το μόνο που έχει είναι link στο i-call και αυτά που ποστάρισα εγώ 2η φορά επειδή τα πρώτα πήγαν στον κάδο?...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ο proxy δηλαδή, κάνει την μετάφραση στα sip μυνήματα, ανάμεσα στο awmn και στο inet, όχι στο awmn και το τέρας..


Τώρα κατάλαβα ότι είναι proxy για όλους τους servers...

Πως όμως να το καταλάβω αρχικά βρε enaon, όταν το post του ysam ήταν κανονική διαφήμιση του i-call; Μεχρι και link είχε για το site!

Δες και πες μου αν έχω άδικο...




> Μία νέα υπηρεσία μπήκε σε λειτουργία.
> 
> ΝΑΙ είναι αυτή που όλοι περίμεναν. 
> 
> Από σήμερα μπορούν όλοι οι wireless κόμβοι να βγουν στο i-Call η σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο sip voip service στο Internet μέσο ενός proxy server που στήθηκε για αυτή την δουλειά. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς internet για να μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει. Ακούτε leacheronia? 
> 
> Παραθέτω κάποια configs για Asterisk και SjPhone για να δοκιμάσετε το ι-Call. Αλλάζοντας εκεί που πρέπει μπορείτε να βγείτε και όπου αλλού θέλετε. 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## enaon

Κάτσε Βασίλη εδώ κάπου είναι τα σύνορα.
Θες να πεις αυτές τις μέρες, ήταν πιο εύκολο να σκεφτείς αυτά που έγραφες από το να ρωτήσεις για να γίνει διευκρίνηση;

----------


## spirosco

Δηλαδη τοσες σελιδες θα πανε χαμενες ρε παιδια??? 
Τσαμπα την καβαλησαμε παλι την βαση του forum δλδ?

sniff

 ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Κάτσε Βασίλη εδώ κάπου είναι τα σύνορα.
> Θες να πεις αυτές τις μέρες, ήταν πιο εύκολο να σκεφτείς αυτά που έγραφες από το να ρωτήσεις για να γίνει διευκρίνηση;


Για να τα γράψω λογικά θα ήταν πιό εύκολο...

----------


## enaon

> Ο proxy δηλαδή, κάνει την μετάφραση στα sip μυνήματα, ανάμεσα στο awmn και στο inet, όχι στο awmn και το τέρας..
> 
> 
> Τώρα κατάλαβα ότι είναι proxy για όλους τους servers...
> 
> Πως όμως να το καταλάβω αρχικά βρε enaon,
> 
> Δες και πες μου αν έχω άδικο...
> 
> ...


Το καταλαβα Βασίλη πιό νωρίς οτι ήταν πιό ευκολο, εκεί είναι τα σύνορα που λέμε.

----------


## Acinonyx

Μία ολόκληρη σελίδα post, 7 λέξεις αναφορά.  ::  Τί να κάνουμε, δε το είδα!

Αυτό σου αρέσει όμως, η διαφήμιση του i-call και ο σύλλογος από κάτω; Εγώ δεν είμαι γραμμένος στο σύλλογο αλλά αν ήμουν δεν θα μου άρεσε καθόλου. Άσε που εκθέτει έμμεσα και το δίκτυο θα το δει κανείς και θα λέει ότι έχουμε την Altec χορηγό μας.

----------


## enaon

Και πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μαζί κάτι γιαυτο έτσι;
Έγραψε δηλαδή ο ysam ένα ποστ που λέει για την altec, που στην αρχή ήταν πιο γενικό αλλά τον ρωτήσανε νομίζω, και επειδή μας ενοχλεί αυτό το post που έχει info για την altec, θα το συζητήσουμε κιάλο, δεν μπορείς αφού σε πειράζει πχ να πάς να βάλεις από κάτω ένα ποστ για την e-voice να γίνει 1-1 ;

Αν καταλαβαίνεις ότι καταλαβαινόμαστε, μπορούμε να πούμε μπέρδεμα ήταν και τελείωσε..

----------


## JollyRoger

μα επειδή καταλαβαίνει οτι καταλαβαινόσαστε νομίζω είναι το μπέρδεμα  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Και πρέπει να κάνουμε όλοι μαζί κάτι γιαυτο έτσι;
> Έγραψε δηλαδή ο ysam ένα ποστ που λέει για την altec, που στην αρχή ήταν πιο γενικό αλλά τον ρωτήσανε νομίζω, και επειδή μας ενοχλεί αυτό το post που έχει info για την altec, θα το συζητήσουμε κιάλο, δεν μπορείς αφού σε πειράζει πχ να πάς να βάλεις από κάτω ένα ποστ για την e-voice να γίνει 1-1 ;
> 
> Αν καταλαβαίνεις ότι καταλαβαινόμαστε, μπορούμε να πούμε μπέρδεμα ήταν και τελείωσε..


Δεν ξέρω αν πρέπει να κάνετε κάτι.. Αυτό εσείς θα το αποφασίσετε. Αν σας έχει ενοχλήσει κι εσάς αυτό τότε γιατί να μην το συζητήσουμε; Εμένα πάντως με ενόχλησε γιατί, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, συνδέει για άλλη μία φορά την Altec με το δίκτυο. Για το e-voice δεν θα κάνω post για τον ίδιο λόγο αν και θα μπορούσα κάλλιστα αν δεν έβαζα ότι είναι μία προσφορά του συλλόγου του ΑΜΔΑ. Από την πλευρά μου πάντως το θέμα με το voip proxy έληξε και ζητώ συγνώμη που παρεξήγησα, αν και δικαιολογημένα πιστεύω. Μένει μόνο το θέμα με τη διαφήμιση του i-call. Αν θελετε το παμε σε άλλο thread ή συνεχίζουμε εδώ.

----------


## quam

Μετά από 31 σελίδες τελικά καταλάβαμε ότι αυτό το thread προήλθε από μια παρεξήγηση.
Ελπίζω επιτέλους να τέλειωσε εδώ, δεν θα το άντεχα άλλο  ::   ::

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Μετά από 31 σελίδες τελικά καταλάβαμε ότι αυτό το thread προήλθε από μια παρεξήγηση.
> Ελπίζω επιτέλους να τέλειωσε εδώ, δεν θα το άντεχα άλλο


Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Δεν δημιουργησα εγώ αυτό το thread..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εμένα πάντως με ενόχλησε γιατί, όπως έγραψα και παραπάνω, συνδέει για άλλη μία φορά την Altec με το δίκτυο
> 
> 
> Συγγνώμη δηλαδή αλλά bullshiiiiiiiit.
> 
> Τότε, κάθε φορά που κάποιος δημοσίευε ρυθμίσεις για windows application έπρεπε να σκίζεις τα ρούχα σου σαν σε αρχαία τραγωδία για τη διαφήμιση στην τρισκατάρατη!


Αρχικά ευχαριστώ που χρακτηρίζεις το post μου bullshit.

Πάλι δε μπορώ να δω την αναλογία. Η microsoft έχει κάνει χορηγία στο σύλλογο λειτουργικά συστήματα και έχει διαφήμιση στην κεντρική σελίδα του forum;

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## Acinonyx

> Συγγνώμη, δεν ήθελα να σε θίξω, το παίρνω πίσω ευθύς.
> 
> Αυτό που ήθελα να αναλογίσω είναι ότι:
> 
> η Μ$ είναι αυτή τη στιγμή χορηγός ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΟΥ ΤΟΥ ΕΛΛΗΝΙΚΟΥ ΚΡΑΤΟΥΣ με νόμο και πανηγυρισμούς (εντάξει δεν έχει banner στο κτίριο της Βουλής). Το ότι δεν το πιπιλίζουμε κάθε λίγο και λιγάκι δεν σημαίνει ότι το περάσαμε στο ντούκου. Είναι σωστό να γεμίζουμε topics για 123 χρόνια μ' αυτό το ρεζιλίκι;


Αν γεμίζεις post με αυτό το θέμα χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος είναι πράγματι πιπίλισμα. Η κυβέρνηση δε γράφει σε αυτό το forum ώστε να υπάρχει συζήτηση και να αναπτύσεται το thread.

----------


## quam

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> Μετά από 31 σελίδες τελικά καταλάβαμε ότι αυτό το thread προήλθε από μια παρεξήγηση.
> Ελπίζω επιτέλους να τέλειωσε εδώ, δεν θα το άντεχα άλλο  
> 
> 
> Δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες. Δεν δημιουργησα εγώ αυτό το thread..


Συγνώμη αλλά δεν αναφέρθηκα προσωπικά. Όμως, καλή τη πίστη, δεν βλέπω τελικά άλλο λόγο από αυτόν που προανέφερα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από quam
> 
> ...


Θα πρέπει να απαντήσουν και οι υπολοιποι συνομιλιτές για να το μάθουμε αυτό..

----------


## xrg

έτσι γίνεται τελικά με όλα τα πράγματα.. Πρίν καλά-καλά καταλάβουμε τί είναι, τα δαιμονοποιούμε και αρχίζουμε τη γκρίνια..
Αμέσως να μιλήσουμε για κερδοσκοπία και για συμφέροντα-διαπλοκές.. Η όλη φάση θυμίζει την ξεφτίλα των δελτίων ειδήσεων, τον κιτρινισμό και αυτή την πύρινη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούν.. Δεν υπάρχει πλέον "επαγγελματίας" ή "έμπορος", υπάρχει μόνο "κερδοσκόπος"..


Κάτι τέτοιοι άνθρωποι έχουν καταστρέψει τη χώρα μας με το δηλητήριο που μας ποτίζουν:
Λαοπλάνος..

----------


## Acinonyx

> έτσι γίνεται τελικά με όλα τα πράγματα.. Πρίν καλά-καλά καταλάβουμε τί είναι, τα δαιμονοποιούμε και αρχίζουμε τη γκρίνια..
> Αμέσως να μιλήσουμε για κερδοσκοπία και για συμφέροντα-διαπλοκές.. Η όλη φάση θυμίζει την ξεφτίλα των δελτίων ειδήσεων, τον κιτρινισμό και αυτή την πύρινη γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούν.. Δεν υπάρχει πλέον "επαγγελματίας" ή "έμπορος", υπάρχει μόνο "κερδοσκόπος"..
> 
> 
> Κάτι τέτοιοι άνθρωποι έχουν καταστρέψει τη χώρα μας με το δηλητήριο που μας ποτίζουν:
> Λαοπλάνος..


Ειπαμε, έτσι όπως το παρουσίασε ο ysam δεν άφησε περιθώριο κάποιος να σκεφτεί κατι άλλο από το ότι είναι μία υπηρεσία αποκλειστικά για το i-call. 

Η λέξη κερδοσκόπος έχει παρεξηγηθεί. Κερδοσκόπος = Αυτός που έχει σκοπό το κέρδος. Άρα κάθε έμπορος, επαγγελαμτίας κλπ είναι κερδοσκόπος. Εσύ προφανώς εννοείς τους αισχροκερδοσκόπους που παράγεται από την λέξη αισχροκέρδια.

----------


## ysam

Όχι φίλε μου.. εσύ δεν το διάβασες δεν φταίω εγώ.. Εγώ απλά ένα ΠΑΡΑΔΕΙΓΜΑ έφερα! Τώρα κάνε το όσο λάστιχο θέλεις αλλά εγώ αυτό έκανα. 

Τι να κάνουμε εγώ τις ρυθμίσεις του i-call ξέρω δεν ξέρω του e-voice και για να είμαι και απόλυτα ειλικρινείς δεν κατάφερα και ποτέ να το στίσω το e-voice παρά τις δύο φορές που προσπάθησα. 

Βέβαια είμαι 100000000000000000000000000000% σίγουρος ότι εσύ μάλλον ΔΕΝ ήθελες να το διαβάσεις αλλά όπως και να το κάνουμε σε στρίμωξε ο Σωτήρης και την πάτησες.

Αλήθεια μετά από ΤΟΣΑ banner στο forum (όπως λες) τι σε κάνει να πιστεύεις ότι εγώ ήθελα για μία ακόμα φορά να διαφημίσω το i-call και την εταιρία που συνεργάζομαι? 

Τέλος πάντων @@ριές.. You know it, I know it.. Enjoy τώρα που καταλάβατε τα αυτονόητα.

Thanx Σωτήρη που μου χάλασες την συνεχόμενη διαφήμιση  ::   ::   ::

----------


## john_active

Εγω μεσω του AWMN(proxies) αγοραζω πραγματα softwarικα στο e-bay(και πουλαω).Τα δεδομενα που διακινω ειναι εμπορικα λοιπον.Μαλλον ειμαι κερδοσκοπος και οσοι εχουν proxy ειναι κατακριτεοι που βαζουν το ebay στο δικτυο μας...

----------


## vector

επισης το woogle.awmn ειναι πλαγια διαφημιση του google κ το wbay.awmn του ebay

----------


## badge

Εμένα πάντως με χαλάει που γενικώς δεν υπάρχει η ΚΑΛΗ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ να δούμε κάποια πράγματα με άλλο μάτι... υπάρχει μια γενικότερη νοοτροπία να πετάξουμε ένα _"άρον άρον σταύρωσον αυτόν"_ χωρίς να προηγηθεί ένα _"κάτσε ρε, μήπως δεν είναι τα πράγματα τόσο μονόπλευρα όπως τα βλέπω;"..._ ή έστω ένα "_ας συγκεντρώσω πρώτα κάποια στοιχεία ή κάποιες αποχρώσες ενδείξεις, ας παίξω και λίγο lay low να δω τι θα γίνει, ας διαβάσω και τα μαθήματά μου, και την πέφτω μετά σε όσους είναι να την πέσω"_....

Και πάνω στην προσπάθεια, παρόρμηση, ευλαβική τήρηση του "μη επαγγελματικού χαρακτήρα του δικτύου" τείνουν να παρερμηνευτούν πολλά, και η καλή θέληση να πηγαίνει περίπατο.

----------


## Acinonyx

@ysam, δεν αισθάνεσαι ωραία τώρα που είσαι ο νικητής στον "πόλεμο" που σου έκανε η ομάδα που θέλει να δημιουργήσει δεύτερο σύλλογο; Σε μία στιγμή αδυναμίας, ο Σωτήρης από την ομάδα σου με στρίμωξε στην γωνία και την "πάτησα". Ε;

Να ξέρεις ότι όλα όσα έγραψα σε αυτό το thread τα πιστεύω (για μία υπηρεσία που θα έχει αυτά τα χαρακτηριστικά).

Ελπίζω αυτό το λάθος μου να σου δώσει επιπλέον δύναμη να διαφημίζεις την altec στο awmn.

Εκ μέρους της ομάδας εναλλακτικού συλλόγου,
τα λέμε στον επόμενο πόλεμο...

----------


## Acinonyx

> Εμένα πάντως με χαλάει που γενικώς δεν υπάρχει η ΚΑΛΗ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ να δούμε κάποια πράγματα με άλλο μάτι... υπάρχει μια γενικότερη νοοτροπία να πετάξουμε ένα _"άρον άρον σταύρωσον αυτόν"_ χωρίς να προηγηθεί ένα _"κάτσε ρε, μήπως δεν είναι τα πράγματα τόσο μονόπλευρα όπως τα βλέπω;"..._ ή έστω ένα "_ας συγκεντρώσω πρώτα κάποια στοιχεία ή κάποιες αποχρώσες ενδείξεις, ας παίξω και λίγο lay low να δω τι θα γίνει, ας διαβάσω και τα μαθήματά μου, και την πέφτω μετά σε όσους είναι να την πέσω"_....
> 
> Και πάνω στην προσπάθεια, παρόρμηση, ευλαβική τήρηση του "μη επαγγελματικού χαρακτήρα του δικτύου" τείνουν να παρερμηνευτούν πολλά, και η καλή θέληση να πηγαίνει περίπατο.


Τώρα από ποιά πλευρά το εννοείς αυτο; Νομίζω κάνεις λάθος αν το εννοείς από την δικιά μου...

Πρώτα από όλα αρχικά δεν την έπεσα σε κανένα μέχρι που κάποιοι είδαν πολέμους, επιθέσεις και ιστορίες και την έπεσαν σε μένα. Κάνε μία ανασκοπιση στο thread να δεις τι έχει γραφτεί και που έχω απαντήσει απομονώνοντας τις άλλες απόψεις της υποτιθέμενης ομάδας μας, τις οποίες έχετε φορτώσει όλες σε μένα. Μη μου πεις ότι είναι ΚΑΛΗ ΘΕΛΗΣΗ όταν μία άποψη (από λανθασμένη εντύπωση) θεωρείται πόλεμος, επίθεση, πέσιμο κλπ.

Είδες όμως που αυτό που σε χαλάει, το κάνεις εσύ ο ίδιος; Χωρίς να συγκεντρώσεις στοιχεία "άρον άρον σταύρωσον αυτόν" υπέρ της πλευράς που έχεις επιλέξει..

----------


## badge

Αν γυρίσεις 1-2 σελίδες πίσω στο thread, θα διαπιστώσεις ότι αυτό περί καλής θελήσεως το είπα στον JollyRoger. Ο οποίος έσπευσε να με διαβεβαιώσει ότι έχει τις καλύτερες των προθέσεων. Επομένως αυτόν εννοώ, ο οποίος άλλωστε ήταν αυτός που άρχισε και το παρόν post.

Επομένως θα σου έλεγα να κάνεις εσύ μια ανασκόπηση στο thread. Αλλά δε στο λέω. Γιατί θα πεις ότι σε σταυρώνω. It works both ways, dear.

----------


## badge

> Και μακάρι να είχαμε 100 Acinonyx και 200 Jolly Roger (ο Θεός να μας φυλάει, αλλά λέμε τώρα) οι οποίοι να είναι έτσι και αλλιώς και και και (δε βάζω εδώ ιδιότητες, από τη μια για να μην παρεξηγηθούν οι εν λόγω, από την άλλη για να μη τους ανεβάσω ακόμη περισσότερο) και να φτιάξουν κλπ κλπ
> 
> [....]
> 
> Και αυτό γιατί το δίκτυο δεν αποτελείται στην πλειονότητα από Acinonyx. Ο οποίος θα βάλει κάτω το hex editor και θα φάει 8 απογεύματα για να φτιάξει τον cracked HAL. Δυστυχώς αποτελείται από 800 Badge. Ο οποίος βαριέται ή φοβάται κλπ κλπ


Στην όλη αντιπαράθεση ήταν το μόνο σημείο το οποίο ανέφερα το όνομά σου. Σελ 29 να μην το ψάχνεις. Και εξακολουθώ να μη βρίσκω κάτι για το οποίο θα έπρεπε να είσαι κάπως.

----------


## JollyRoger

ευχαριστώ κι εγώ τα καλοπροαίρετα παιδιά που έσπευσαν να ξεκαθαρίσουν το θέμα περι i-cο...εεε πρόξυ......  ::   :: 


τώρα που ξεκαθαρίστηκε, μπορούμε όλοι να δούμε τη διαφορά...




> Μία νέα υπηρεσία μπήκε σε λειτουργία.
> 
> ΝΑΙ είναι αυτή που όλοι περίμεναν. 
> 
> Από σήμερα μπορούν όλοι οι wireless κόμβοι να βγουν στο i-Call η σε οποιοδήποτε άλλο sip voip service στο Internet μέσο ενός proxy server που στήθηκε για αυτή την δουλειά. Δεν χρειάζεται να έχει κανείς internet για να μπορεί να την χρησιμοποιήσει. Ακούτε leacheronia? 
> 
> Παραθέτω κάποια configs για Asterisk και SjPhone για να δοκιμάσετε το ι-Call. Αλλάζοντας εκεί που πρέπει μπορείτε να βγείτε και όπου αλλού θέλετε. 
> 
> 
> ...


 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 

ένα post χρειάστηκε για να μπεί το i-call με link... 

πόσα χρειάζονται για να βγεί και να μπούνε πρώτα τα μη κερδοσκοπικά παραδείγματα?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## vangel

::  Έλεος ρε jolly. Το γράφει ο άνθρωπος και το έγραψες κ εσύ.




> *Αλλάζοντας εκεί που πρέπει* μπορείτε να βγείτε και *όπου αλλού θέλετε.*

----------


## JollyRoger

> Έλεος ρε jolly. Το γράφει ο άνθρωπος και το έγραψες κ εσύ.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Αλλάζοντας εκεί που πρέπει* μπορείτε να βγείτε και *όπου αλλού θέλετε.*


αλλού απο τί?  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ysam

Jolly σε ευχαριστώ που συνεχίζεις αυτό που πήγε να καταστρέψει ο Σώτος.

κεεπ Ουοκιν΄

----------


## JollyRoger

> Jolly σε ευχαριστώ που συνεχίζεις αυτό που πήγε να καταστρέψει ο Σώτος.
> 
> κεεπ Ουοκιν΄


όλοι για τη μαμά δουλεύουμε!  ::  

αλήθεια πώς πάει?

----------


## ysam

Super παιδιά thanx a mil.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Super παιδιά thanx a mil.


ε, πες μας κι εμάς να χαρούμε ντε.!  :: 

στο ξαναζήτησα και πιο πίσω!  ::

----------


## john_active

Αγαπητε jollyroger:

Ως χρηστης της υπηρεσιας που μεχρι τωρα δε μπορουσα να απολαυσω επειδη δεν εχω dsl(ουτε σταθερο) διοτι ειμαι φοιτητης, θα ηθελα να μου πεις το λογο να μην υπαρχει μια τετοια υπηρεσια απο τη στιγμη που καποιος ειναι προθυμος να την στησει και εξυπηρετει εστω και 1 ατομο(εμενα) στο ελευθερο δικτυο μας.

Οπως εγραψε και ο nvak:



> Υπάρχουν οι υπηρεσίες και το μέσον που λέγεται ασύρματο δίκτυο.
> Η σύνδεση με το μέσον είναι ελεύθερη και δεν προσφέρεται επ΄αμοιβή.
> 
> Οι υπηρεσίες όμως, δεν είναι απαραίτητο να είναι όλες δωρεάν.
> Ούτως ή άλλως, είναι ιδιωτική υπόθεση του χρήστη και του παρόχου της υπηρεσίας.
> Δεν αφορά το μέσον που προσφέρεται αφιλοκερδώς απο όλους σε όλους.


Εχουν μια βαση αυτα που λες αλλα στην περιπτωση που καποιος χρειαζεται κατι και καποιος αλλος του το δινει που ειναι το κακο?και γιατι πρεπει να ενδιαφερει καποιον τριτο εφοσον "ειναι ιδιωτικη υποθεση του χρηστη και του παροχου".
Εγω αν εχω στησει δηλαδη και στο μαγαζι μου κομβο(που αν ειχα θα εστηνα) για να διαχειριζομαι τιποτα απο το σπιτι θα ειναι τοσο κακο που χρησιμοποιω το awmn για την εξυπηρετηση μου(η οποια μου βγαζει και λεφτα ομως)?Θα ευχαριστουσα το awmn στηριζοντας το μιας και με εξυπηρετει τοσο.
Οπως και στη συγκεκριμενη περιπτωση η υπηρεσια αυτη θα ειναι μια εξυπηρετηση για μενα(αλλα και για αλλους φανταζομαι)την οποια μαλιστα(υπηρεσια) δε θα μπορουσα να εχω διαφορετικα.

Φιλικα παντα...

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αγαπητε jollyroger:
> 
> Ως χρηστης της υπηρεσιας που μεχρι τωρα δε μπορουσα να απολαυσω επειδη δεν εχω dsl(ουτε σταθερο) διοτι ειμαι φοιτητης, θα ηθελα να μου πεις το λογο να μην υπαρχει μια τετοια υπηρεσια απο τη στιγμη που καποιος ειναι προθυμος να την στησει και εξυπηρετει εστω και 1 ατομο(εμενα) στο ελευθερο δικτυο μας.
> 
> Οπως εγραψε και ο nvak:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Αγαπητέ john  ::  

Όπως θα καταλαβαίνεις κι εσύ φαντάζομαι, αυτό είναι καθαρά θέμα οπτικής γωνίας του καθενός...

Εγώ ας πούμε, πιστεύω οτι αν ο καθένας απο μας δεν βάζει ένα όριο στην πρόθεσή του επι του δικτύου... 
και να διαχωρίζει έννοιες όπως και το παράδειγμά σου...

δηλαδή να μην πηγαίνει να "κερδίσει" τα έξοδα της dsl με το σπίτι και το μαγαζί, άλλο αν τύχαινε να έχει και στο μαγαζί by the way και awmn, και τύχαινε να περάσει κάποια στιγμή για επαγγελματικό λόγο...

στη μία περίπτωση θα έκανε το link με το μαγαζί για λόγους χαβαλέ...
στην άλλη περίπτωση (που λες εσύ) θα εξαρτώταν επαγγελματικά απο το λινκ αυτό(!)

κατα τη δική μου οπτική, αυτό θέτει γενικότερο κίνδυνο για το δίκτυο... σημαίνει οτι ενώ κάποιοι (οι περισσότεροι υποθέτω μάλιστα) το "πληρώνουν" το hobby τους, εσύ θα "επένδυες" και θα "απόσβαινες" πάνω σε αυτό....

εντελώς διαφορετική νοοτροπία και κίνητρα....
με ότι αυτό μπορεί να συνεπάγεται...


φυσικά όπως ξαναείπα, για εσένα αυτό μπορεί να μην είναι κίνδυνος και να το θεωρείς μια χαρά...

προσωπικά η άποψή σου μου είναι απολύτως σεβαστή... 

και μετά απο εδώ, προκειμένου να αποφασίσουμε τελικά τι γίνεται και γιατί σκοπούς το θέλουμε το δίκτυο κλπ... 
θα πρέπει να πάμε σε κάτι που τη σήμερον δεν υφίσταται... ένα "σύλλογο δικτύου" που να μπορεί τελικά να εκφράσει τι θέλει ο κόσμος απο το δίκτυό του! ... 

lets hope 4 the best!  ::

----------


## john_active

- Ναι αλλα ο ysam(που *ειναι* μελος του δικτυου) δεν εφτιαξε μια επι πληρωμης υπηρεσια.

- Τωρα αν η υπερεσια του ysam συνδεεται με μια εταιρια(που *δεν* ανηκει στο δικτυο) η οποια σου ζηταει αυτη τη στιγμη λεφτα για το προιον της τι σχεση μπορει να εχει με την ιδεολογια του δικτυου μας? Εφοσον δεν εστησε η altec κομβο με proxy στο awmn τι προβλημα μπορει να εχει καποιος?

- Αρα αυτο που μενει να υποστηριξεις ειναι οτι ο ysam συνεργαζεται με την altec και με δολια συμφωνια εστησε αυτη την υπηρεσια.Οδηγεισαι σε μονοδρομο στην ανοιχτη κατηγορια προς τον ysam για καταχρηση του δικτυου για να εχουν λογικη συνεπεια τα οσα ειπωθηκαν.Αλλιως κατι απο ολα ειναι παραλογο(η μαλλον ατοπο) η εκανες λαθος(ανθρωποι ειμαστε).

----------


## JollyRoger

ξέρω τι λέω κι ο καθένας μπορεί να συμπεράνει νομίζω απο μόνος του...

αν θες εσύ να κατηγορήσεις κάποιον, μπορείς να το κάνεις...



όπως είπα, η άποψή σου είναι απολύτως σεβαστή παρ'εμού!  ::

----------


## john_active

Με βαση παντα τη λογικη, για να "στραβωσεις" για το δικτυο με κατι που ειναι *εκτος* αυτου θα πρεπει να εχεις προβλημα με τον συνδεσμο του(ysam) και τις προθεσεις του.

Αλλα ειμαστε καλοπροαιρετοι(ετσι δεν ειναι?) οποτε θα κρατησω οτι εκανες λαθος μαλλον.


-Φιλικα παντα.Δεν εχω σιγουρα προθεση να προσβαλω καποιον.

----------


## JollyRoger

τότε σταμάτα να κατηγορείς τον ysam δια στόματος εμού!  ::

----------


## john_active

Δε σχολιασες τα υπολοιπα ομως...

----------


## JollyRoger

δεν τα πρόσεξα...  ::  

τα 2 τελευταία posts σου μου μοιάζανε σαν να τα 'χεις με τον υσαμ και δεν θες να το πείς στα ίσα...  :: 


αν έχω κατηγορήσει κανέναν, παρακαλώ να μου το υποδείξεις να το διορθώσω άμεσα, διαφορετικά θα σε παρακαλούσα να προσέχεις ποιον κατηγορείς χωρίς στοιχεία... (εκτός κι αν έχεις)....

----------


## enaon

Θα καταλάβεις στην πορεία ίσως jolly, ότι όταν κρύβεις κάτι σε ένα από τα δύο σου χέρια, κανείς δεν ξέρει που το κρύβεις και έχει πλάκα αλλά όλοι ξέρουν ότι το κρύβεις και έχει πλάκα..

----------


## john_active

Ξαναλεω λοιπον οτι με βαση τη λογικη εκει οδηγεισαι.Στην εμμεση η αμεση κατηγορια του ysam που απλα δε λες στα ισια.Αλλιως κατι δε στεκει.Μην τα ξαναγραφω, αφου ειπα ξεκαθαρα τι εννοω.



> για να "στραβωσεις" για το δικτυο με κατι που ειναι εκτος αυτου θα πρεπει να εχεις προβλημα με τον συνδεσμο του(ysam) και τις προθεσεις του.


αλλιως ειναι ατοπο ολο το τοπικ...

----------


## JollyRoger

κι εγώ είπα ξεκάθαρα οτι δεν έχω κατηγορήσει κανέναν...

κάνε μου quote το σημείο που κατήγορώ  :: 

κατα τα άλλα... σου εξέθεσα την άποψη μου... και σεβάστηκα τη δική σου...


θα ξαναπώ λοιπόν... αν θες να κατηγορήσεις κάποιον, μάζεψε στοιχεία και κάντο...

εγώ δεν γνωρίζω τίποτα για κανένα πρόσωπο άρα δεν μπορώ και να κατηγορήσω κανέναν...  ::

----------


## enaon

Νομίζω ότι υπάρχει λύση και για την δική σου ανάγκη  :: 

Με καλή πρόθεση και θετική πνοή, μπορεί να αποδώσει πραγματικά.
Το πρόβλημα είναι η πρόταση «ο σύλλογος». Είναι ηχητικά πολύ όμοιο με το «ο λάκης» για παράδειγμα, δεν ξέρεις και κανέναν λάκη, οπότε μπορείς να εκφράζεσαι άνετα, είναι κατανοητό πλέον. 

Αν μπορείς γύρνα στην σελίδα 1 και μέχρι την τωρινή, άλλαξε την πρόταση «ο σύλλογος» με τα ονόματα που με την καλή σου θέληση θα συλλέξεις από εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/groupcp.php?g=301 ... 2ae8e7c0aa και πες πώς σε επηρέασε η διαδικασία.

----------


## JollyRoger

:: 

όντως αυτή τη λέξη την βάζουμε πλέον απο εδώ κι απο 'κει και την έχω ψιλοχάσει τη μπάλα...  ::   ::  ....

----------


## john_active

Τοτε ειναι ακυρο ολο το ποστ.Αυτο λεμε τοση ωρα.Οτι δεν κατηγορησες στα ισια τον ysam αλλα *εκει οδηγεισαι* οταν υποστηριζεις οτι η υπηρεσια θιγει το δικτυο μας τη στιγμη *που δεν εχει σχεση* με το δικτυο(αφου η altec *δεν* εστησε κομβο με proxy).Οποτε *δεν* μπορει να σε ενοχλει η altec γιατι *δεν* ειναι "μελος" του δικτυου μας.Αρα το μονο που μενει να σε ενοχλει ειναι ο ysam.Ο οποιος δε γινεται να σε ενοχλει επειδη εστησε μια *μη* κερδοσκοπικη υπηρεσια(εφοσον ειναι δωρεαν η υπηρεσια σαν υπηρεσια) αρα θα σε ενοχλει γιατι ισως δεν ειναι μη κερδοσκοπικη για σενα.Αν δεν ισχυει αυτο και πιστευεις οτι δεν εχει καποιο κερδος ο ysam τοτε προς τι η "ενοχληση" και μαλιστα σε σημειο να σκεφτεσαι ακομα και το filtering?

----------


## JollyRoger

θες να πείς κάτι για όσους εξέθεσαν τη γνώμη τους δηλαδή σ'όλο το post να υποθέσω?

σύμφωνα με την παραπάνω λογική σου θέλω να πώ...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## enaon

Άσε τα τεμπελόγελα και δείξε καλή θέληση, σκάω να μάθω αν έχεις ανοσία σε τέτοια διαδικασία

----------


## JollyRoger

> τέτοια διαδικασία


??

----------


## enaon

::  



> Αν μπορείς γύρνα στην σελίδα 1 και μέχρι την τωρινή, άλλαξε την πρόταση «ο σύλλογος» με τα ονόματα που με την καλή σου θέληση θα συλλέξεις από εδώ http://www.awmn/forum/groupcp.php?g=301 ... 2ae8e7c0aa και πες πώς σε επηρέασε η διαδικασία.

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

τώρα κατάλαβα...  ::  

έλα έλεος...

προτιμώ να πήξω σκεπτόμενος πως θα μαζώξουμε τον κόσμο να τον ρωτήσουμε αν θέλει να έχει άποψη...  ::   ::

----------


## enaon

> τώρα κατάλαβα...  
> 
> έλα έλεος...
> 
> προτιμώ να πήξω σκεπτόμενος πως θα μαζώξουμε τον κόσμο να τον ρωτήσουμε αν θέλει να έχει άποψη...


Ετοιμάζεσαι να πάς σε τέτοιο ταξίδι, και σου φαίνεται η πρότασή μου ακραία; Στερνή σου γνώση, να την είχες τώρα. Ετοιμάσου να γνωρίσεις την μαζοχιστική πλευρά του εαυτού σου, θα είναι ωραία στον παράδεισο.  :: 

Στην αρχή που θα είναι δύσκολα, έρμου και θεμιστοκλέους γωνία, έχει άποψη σε 12άδες αν βρείς πολλούς που θέλουν να έχουν και δέν έχουν  ::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
>         
> 
> τώρα κατάλαβα...  
> 
> έλα έλεος...
> 
> προτιμώ να πήξω σκεπτόμενος πως θα μαζώξουμε τον κόσμο να τον ρωτήσουμε αν θέλει να έχει άποψη...  
> ...


 ::   ::   ::  




> Στην αρχή που θα είναι δύσκολα, έρμου και θεμιστοκλέους γωνία, έχει άποψη σε 12άδες αν βρείς πολλούς που θέλουν να έχουν και δέν έχουν


δεν πιστεύω οτι το εννοείς αυτό που είπες τώρα...

----------


## enaon

Δες το θετικά  :: 

Η άποψη είναι ένα περίεργο πράγμα, σαν διχασμένη προσωπικότητα. Είναι συχνά κάτι που περιέχει τις σοφότερές μας γνώσεις και συχνά άστο. Όλοι έχουν μία είναι σίγουρο, δεν χρειάζεται να ρωτήσεις κανέναν αν θέλει γιατί έχει. 

Το πρόβλημα στον τρόπο που εσύ και λίγο ο Βασίλης προσπαθείτε να δείτε το πρόβλημα, είναι ότι πιστεύετε ότι η λύση βρίσκετε στην κατάθεση της άποψης αυτής. Έχουμε δυσκολία να εκφράσουμε την άποψη μας νομίζετε μάλλον. Δεν υπάρχει σωστή αντιπροσώπευση κλπ. 

Του λες λοιπόν του άλλου θες να έχεις άποψη;
βέβαια σου λέει
οκ τι άποψη έχεις του λές;
Ωραία άποψη έχω σου λέει, δική μου είναι χωρίς συντιριτκά.
Ναι οκ του λες, για το χ θέμα, ποια είναι η άποψη σου;
Χμμ, δεν το ξέρω το θέμα σου λέει, πρέπει να το σκεφτώ.
Σκέψου το του λες.
Θα με πιάσει πονοκέφαλος, πάντα με πιάνει όταν σκέφτομαι
Είναι για το καλό του λές.
Πρέπει να φάω λίγο χρόνο.
Φάε λοιπόν
Πρέπει μάλλον να φάω πολύ χρόνο..
Φάε όσο θες, έχει όλο τον χρόνο του κόσμου να διαβάσεις 100000 ποστ και να τα σκεφτείς του λές.
Ρε με δουλεύεις σου λέει, πνίγομαι, ποιον χρόνο του κόσμου έχω.
Μα ηρέμησε, είναι για το καλό του λες.
Ποιανού το καλό σου λέει.
Μα το δικό σου προφανώς..
Μα εγώ καλά είμαι, θα γίνω καλύτερα;
Οχι αλλα θα έχεις άποψη του λές ..
Μα έχω ήδη από την αρχή σου το είπα, έχω την δική μου, που λέει είμαι μία χαρά. Ήδη πονάει το κεφάλι μου, λοιπόν άντε μας έπρηξες

----------


## JollyRoger

::  ... ίσως έχεις δίκιο...

εγώ διατηρώ την αισιοδοξία μού!  ::

----------


## enaon

Αντε καληνύχτα, πλάκα είχε  ::

----------


## vector

jolly πιστευω πως θα ηταν καλο για σενα(κ οχι μονο) αν εφτιαχνες ενα how-to,tutorial συγκριτικο των υπολοιπων voip εταιριων.ετσι θα εξοικιωθεις με τη συγκεκριμενη τεχνολογια,και 8α δωσεις την ευκαιρια να <<διαφημιστουν>> με ισους ορους κ οι υπολοιπες.τι λες

----------


## ulysses

> Εγω μεσω του AWMN(proxies) *αγοραζω πραγματα softwarικα* στο e-bay(και *πουλαω*).Τα δεδομενα που διακινω ειναι *εμπορικα* λοιπον.Μαλλον ειμαι κερδοσκοπος και οσοι εχουν proxy ειναι κατακριτεοι που βαζουν το ebay στο δικτυο μας...


πειρατης εισαι ?  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από john_active
> 
> Εγω μεσω του AWMN(proxies) *αγοραζω πραγματα softwarικα* στο e-bay(και *πουλαω*).Τα δεδομενα που διακινω ειναι *εμπορικα* λοιπον.Μαλλον ειμαι κερδοσκοπος και οσοι εχουν proxy ειναι κατακριτεοι που βαζουν το ebay στο δικτυο μας...
> 
> 
> πειρατης εισαι ?


κατι τετοιες εξυπνες ερωτησεις διαβαζουν ασχετοι απο το κρατικες υπηρεσιες και αρχιζουν τα κυνηγητα....

proxy λεει ο ανθρωπος, και μπαινει σε e-shops και αγοραζει software και το ξαναπουλαει....
τοσο δυσκολα τα ελληνικα....

edit
το οτι το λεει σχεδον ειρονικα δε το καταλαβαινεις ?

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...


Μα το forum είναι για να καταθέτει ο καθένας τις απόψεις του.  ::  Αν κάποιος πονοκεφαλιάζεται από το forum, ας μη το διαβάζει. Επίσης μέσα από την συζήτηση, και την κατάθεση διαφορετικών απόψεων μπορεί κάποιος να σχηματίσει μία νέα άποψη και αλυσιδωτά να παραχθούν κάποια γενικά συμπεράσματα, που ίσως βοηθήσουν στην κατανόηση και επίλυση κάποιου προβλήματος.

Παντώς γενικά, δε μπορώ να καταλάβω γιατί θεωρείται τόσο κακό να αλλάζει κανείς γνώμη.. Γιατί να πρέπει να θυσιάζεται η λογική προς ώφελος της συνέπειας;

----------

